# Post your picture Thread



## ali3n

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

http://www.zone.ee/ali3n/mina tobitamas.jpg?2


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

World Exclusive: August 2005 (Me at a quadbike track looking real bad)


----------



## vcmstoner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ya cause we really need another one of these threads.


----------



## Ace.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Webcam kinda sux


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Showed this one before:








Ha, well, as you can see, I am teh whitest person in the universe.  And...I look different there. Older pic...Wtf. I shouldn't smile.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I don't need to post my pictures again. Everyone know's im hawt already.

:lmao


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

You're ego is beginning to build up, Chelsey. That sucks, I don't like stuck-ups.


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I'll have some band pictures to post mondayish.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Can the male brain detect SARCASM?


<3


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yes, I can detect sarcasm.

I went to your profile. You keep talking about how you're "hawt". Kinda like me going around saying that I'm Mexican, and joking around. 

It's k. "<3"


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



100%Caborn said:


> Yes, I can detect sarcasm.
> 
> I went to your profile. You keep talking about how you're "hawt". Kinda like me going around saying that I'm Mexican, and joking around.
> 
> It's k. "<3"


edit [April 22 06] Wow, sorry, I sounded like a jackass right there; I was stuck up right after I posted my pictures for the first time, ew.


----------



## The_Deadman313

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



CaGe said:


> Webcam kinda sux


Dude i swear you look like someone i know.You got any family in Michigan?


----------



## Ace.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



The_Deadman313 said:


> Dude i swear you look like someone i know.You got any family in Michigan?


naww, maybe it's the cheap webcam effect takin over you


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



chelseylance said:


> Hawt = how most people know me on the forums. I actually didn't even make that up, NikkiCoxIsHot11 did.
> 
> I'm not that self absorbed, don't worry.


Yes, your ego is growing, because of that. NCIH was wrong, you aren't "hawt". 

EDIT: Ah ****, I can't get the white text to work. Kidding, Chelsey.


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

ok will try this again, mine is in the avatar (look to your left.lol)


----------



## slapnutts456

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

here ya go


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here's me:::


----------



## AlexXx

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Again? OMG I'm such a [picture] whore


----------



## Ace.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


























here's some pics of me and my girlfreind you can see a little btw, she posts on this forum, and my little bro


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## Crazyskill

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










Here I am.


----------



## Ace.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*









Here's a pic of me smoking a fine Newport Menthol


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*









*Here it is~ Be nice... please!~ haha*


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Another girl posting pics? Brace yourself for an influx of PMs and teenagers adding you to their MSN contacts.


----------



## downNdirty

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Hi everybody. This is my first post, and I'm a little nervous about it because I don't know anybody yet. Hope to get to know you all better real soon. 
This is me, Tiffany.


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*








(me and my ex)


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



downNdirty said:


> Hi everybody. This is my first post, and I'm a little nervous about it because I don't know anybody yet. Hope to get to know you all better real soon.
> This is me, Tiffany.




WWF ANGEL, YOU ARE ****ING UGLY!


----------



## downNdirty

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Gee thanks, aren't you just the little sweetheart. Oh well you are entitled to your opinion, so it's all good. I don't need affirmation on my looks to boost my self-esteem, I am very comfortable, and confident with who I am as well as with how I look.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



downNdirty said:


> Gee thanks, aren't you just the little sweetheart. Oh well you are entitled to your opinion, so it's all good. I don't need affirmation on my looks to boost my self-esteem, I am very comfortable, and confident with who I am as well as with how I look.


Uh, sounds like you think he called you ugly. Which isn't what LK did. He was referring to someone else.....


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

She is WWF angel.

I liked her, but ya. Paaaathetic


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Carybatista, you are SO pretty. 

[April 22nd 2006] God, damn. I was a loser. Geez. "much <3"?


----------



## BIE

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Well I posted it before it went down so if you missed it... tough


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

WWF Angel, please don't make me do this again. Sorry.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



LK said:


> She is WWF angel.
> 
> I liked her, but ya. Paaaathetic


:shocked: :shocked:

Why is WWF Angel using pics of another girl? Obviously, that chick looks nothing like Angel as she's posted pics of herself before. What happened?


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Thanks Chelsey but its not a great picture, especailly after seeing the one right after it! She is gorgeous!...Whoever she is! It sounded a bit fishy, saying that it was her first time...hmmm? Anyway I never take a good pic, but if I find one I will post!


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

ok, you got me.

downndirty does have a nice pic whoever she is..... but wwf angel is still a hottie and has the attitude to go with it. time will tell what the "new" girls bring. maybe. chelsey is cute, BIE is hot,and carrybatista is sharp, so are alexxx and claudia. im sure there are more ive missed. im not sure this is her first time either. lol


now totally different route: Evil Steve..... for some reason i figure that is one of those pix that has someone pissing in the backgound? am i right?


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



dutigaf4ne1 said:


> Evil Steve..... for some reason i figure that is one of those pix that has someone pissing in the backgound? am i right?



OK? WTF?


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> OK? WTF?



havent you got the picture in the mail that the girl sent at a party? she is having a good time and if you look right past her, somebody is jsut pissing away in a group....... supposedly they didnt discover this until after they emailed it to mom. that party you were at looked just like that other picture, so i looked forever for someone doing something wrong. finally gave up. figured something was hid in plain sight. lol


----------



## Me me me!

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

My first Post!! :argh:


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

What is up with all these "new" girls posting today? Its strange.


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



dutigaf4ne1 said:


> havent you got the picture in the mail that the girl sent at a party? she is having a good time and if you look right past her, somebody is jsut pissing away in a group....... supposedly they didnt discover this until after they emailed it to mom. that party you were at looked just like that other picture, so i looked forever for someone doing something wrong. finally gave up. figured something was hid in plain sight. lol



Ok???

the "party" your refering to is the top pic rite?

Thats me an my ex aidan at dublin pride this yr.. 

LOL

On thing hidden in plainsight there is a large gathering of ho.mosexuals
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Something smells fishy....and it's coming from 'Me me me'

Not me, the user by that name.


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I am really me!! haha


----------



## Me me me!

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



chelseylance said:


> What is up with all these "new" girls posting today? Its strange.


duno. if boyz can post their picz so can girlzz. :angry: 

I love the Smilies on Weforums.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I am a girl. And I've already posted my picture. 

Its a little odd that 2 'new' people (who happen to be girls) have posted in this thread today.


----------



## Me me me!

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Maybe im hawter than you?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Maybe, who knows.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I know who knows....

WE's residential pimp....

LK!


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> Ok???
> 
> the "party" your refering to is the top pic rite?
> 
> Thats me an my ex aidan at dublin pride this yr..
> 
> LOL
> 
> On thing hidden in plainsight there is a large gathering of ho.mosexuals
> HAHAHAHAHA



Steve, yes and i figured that out with the first post of yours that i ever read.
that doesnt mean that you cant have a funny picture, it just means you like guys. your choice. i'll try to stick with the WWF Angel or someone along those lines. lol

btw, mememe is also nice.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Showstopper, you messed up my name. It is not LK.


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



The_Showstopper said:


> I know who knows....
> 
> WE's residential pimp....
> 
> LK!


I don't feel attracted to both. But if I had to chose, for the sake of mankind, I'll chose...

Chelsey.

Because Me Me Me!'s style seems lame.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

What the odds that W-E gets two hot females in one day? And both of them post their pics?

This is very odd.....


----------



## The_Showstopper

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



NikkiCoxIsHot11 said:


> Showstopper, you messed up my name. It is not LK.


lol

<3


----------



## Me me me!

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



LK said:


> I don't feel attracted to both. But if I had to chose, for the sake of mankind, I'll chose...
> 
> Chelsey.
> 
> Because Me Me Me!'s style seems lame.


mmm, only other style i have is blonde if you mean hair style. btw ur hawt...


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Me me me! said:


> mmm, only other style i have is blonde if you mean hair style. btw ur hawt...


thought that your "style" was fine. now about LK, he is cool not hot. lol


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Me me me! is Hawt.

I will post my pic one day when I either buy a webcam or use someone elses.


----------



## Me me me!

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



> thought that your "style" was fine. now about LK, he is cool not hot. lol


Im a girl if u havent noticed.



> Me me me! is Hawt.
> 
> I will post my pic one day when I either buy a webcam or use someone elses.


cant wait for ur pics....


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> me and my ex


WTF? See, the ginger is where you went wrong.


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Me me me! said:


> Im a girl if u havent noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait for ur pics....



honey, if i hadnt noticed i wouldnt have mentioned your style. country boys like me dont mention how good other guys look, thats not allowed.


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BreakdownV1 said:


> WTF? See, the ginger is where you went wrong.



OI!!!

NO Slagging my taste in men




dutigaf4ne1 said:


> Steve, yes and i figured that out with the first post of yours that i ever read.
> that doesnt mean that you cant have a funny picture, it just means you like guys. your choice. i'll try to stick with the WWF Angel or someone along those lines. lol


LOL ok... well no one is peeing in that pic.. 


An fair enough im kinda taken anyways HAHAHA


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Me me me! said:


> My first Post!! :argh:


not bad, 7/10

just ****ing around with the rating women shit btw


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> OI!!!
> 
> NO Slagging my taste in men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ok... well no one is peeing in that pic..
> 
> 
> An fair enough im kinda taken anyways HAHAHA



fairly warned, and pretty funny also. my wife says if the money was right, she'd make me available. and no she's not serious. (looks to his side with a worried expression)right Honey? lmao


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> OI!!!
> 
> NO Slagging my taste in men


I wasn't slagging, merely...Well. Okay. I'm gingerist.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



IT'S BISEXUAL "EVIL MILF HUNTER STEVE"!!!

Like, seriously.


----------



## The_Deadman313

*Re: Post you picture Thread*









Me with my sister and her friend.


----------



## Grounds

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^ Cant click. n' boy is mememe hot!!


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

"MeMeMe" is hot, but Chelsey's hotter yo. I'd like to marry Chelsey when I grow up. Ugh, that's creepy. I'm kidding.


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



100%Caborn said:


> "MeMeMe" is hot, but Chelsey's hotter yo


Disagree


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

im with Breakdown, maybe its because i've already grown up


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I was trying to make Chelsey feel better. You guys ruined it, you selfish bastards.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

The W-E should just do a tourney to establish teh hottest female member. Also, for the girls, and the gay members, a hottest male member. The latter doesn't interest me, but the former sounds good.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

At the end of the day boys (and some men) it your decision who you find hot or not.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

whats up beauty is evil


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

haha, B_I_E is my fave girl on here, hotness


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Who cares if you girls are hot...there's WAY hotter girls at my school (no offense), so meh. You guys are the ones missing out.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

As I said thou only like 3 POSTS before.... ITS YOUR DECISION! i find freddie ljunberg so sexy while others find him ugly. Its their decision at the end of the day!


----------



## Thats_howIroll

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Some of the girls are hot but I know alittle bit hotter girls.

BTW mosts of the girls on here are above average thats good.
There aren't many ugly girls at my school just like 10% of them are ulgy.
40 percent are just below5/10 or average.
35 percent are hot and 15 percent are really hot I like to rate stuff.


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*









I am not adding these because I think that I am hot BTW...I am just posting so people will know a face when looking at my posts. I also like seeing who I am talking to!

My Son Hunter doing his John Cena impression!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh no. We have another Milf. Cowie will not be pleased. Milf Fight!


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Carybatista, your son is ADORABLE.

I'm such a sucker for little kids, I work with them. Plus, my little brother is 4 so I'm around him all the time.


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Thanks Chelsey! After looking at this pic of him i can see he needed a haircut real bad! haha He is a hardcore WWE fan too, if you can imagine! Aren't I horrible for getting him into it?? Oh Well it could be worse I guess!


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

me after my house got trashed durning a rager at my place. And that shit on my chair is glow stick stuff


----------



## superdan3000

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

mememe is hawt


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Not the newest, but i <3 them. I was piss ass drunk this night.

ROCK THE **** OUT










I TEH SING










BASS FLIP 










Sorry they are so big.


----------



## NDF

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Were you singing about how your parents sucked?


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Nice pics! What is the name of your band?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here's an older picture of me:








Yeah thats some weird color thing i added in..

Here's the newest picture of me (i took it tonight)









This is one of my binders. I love Canada with a passion.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

One word, Wow!


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

OneNightStand

Before anyone gets some ideas about the name meaning-we were only supposed to play one show at our high school talent show, but we wound up sounding great after only one practice and we one the show. We needed a name right before we went on so thinking one night-OneNightStand. 

Bad NDF. Bad.


----------



## superdan3000

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

heres a pic of me


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Didn't you already post that pic superdan.


----------



## superdan3000

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

i cant remember im very tired sorry if i did


----------



## Sharpshooter91

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yo guys yo know the downndirty chick just posted pics of tiffany amber theisenn(kelly from saved by the bell). I am pretty sure of that.


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

NO I don't think that was her?!?!


----------



## slapnutts456

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

why was she banned?


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

She was WWF Angel apperantly, who was banned.


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Is was WWF Angel who had been banned earlier in the day! She must have signed up again under a different name. That was not her pic!


----------



## J²

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

These are the only pics I could find of me.I know I am ugly so no need say it.


----------



## BIE

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Right heres me again, if chelsey did it oh well so can I

Yes, I pose, blah blah blah (Last time one just went into me so I stop her doing that now and I will say it for her)




















And I am no emo either. , and I'm sorry for making some people sick in the morning (or whatever the time is near you) to see me


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Wait? WWF angel was banned? WTF Why?

Gutted.

Well for those who want to know.



Im the girl right. Unless you want me to be the guy.... i can be.....


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dalestate_Diva said:


> Wait? WWF angel was banned? WTF Why?
> 
> Gutted.
> 
> Well for those who want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Im the girl right. Unless you want me to be the guy.... i can be.....


If I pay enough, like can you be both for me? :argh:


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

DD, that pic is much better than the one you sent me a while ago. 

y'know with that white stuff in your hair.


----------



## Spider Wolf

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



chelseylance said:


> Here's an older picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats some weird color thing i added in..
> 
> Here's the newest picture of me (i took it tonight)



^^ is that really you? hmmmmmmmmmmmm

From Rome & Juliet:


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



LK said:


> DD, that pic is much better than the one you sent me a while ago.
> 
> y'know with that white stuff in your hair.



Thanks. I think.

Oh swindy. I can be whatever you want.


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I like threads like this. It's funny to watch the pubescent boys running around crowing over girls. It's funny to watch the bickering that goes on. I like it most of all, however, because out of all the threads we have I think it gives a greater insight into peoples' true personalities. Some people are truly irritating in everything they do. Not all of them, just some.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Spider Wolf said:


> ^^ is that really you? hmmmmmmmmmmmm


No, it's Phyllis Diller, can't you spot the resemblance?


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Kliqster said:


> IT'S BISEXUAL "EVIL MILF HUNTER STEVE"!!!
> 
> Like, seriously.



Hmmmm how can i sum this up

MILFS = EWWWWWWWWWWW

Straight Sex = EWWWWWWW X6

LOL

an what are you doin trawling MILF websites? weirdo 

HAHAHAHAH


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I have a password for that site.


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Flash said:


> Some people are truly irritating in everything they do. Not all of them, just some.


I get that alot LOL


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> Hmmmm how can i sum this up
> 
> MILFS = EWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> Straight Sex = EWWWWWWW X6
> 
> LOL
> 
> an what are you doin trawling MILF websites? weirdo
> 
> HAHAHAHAH



awwwww, Steve! some MILFS are very hot. and its never boring with a good MILF. and even though someone else made that post, i had mentioned to the wife that you looked alot like that milf hunter guy!


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> Hmmmm how can i sum this up
> 
> MILFS = EWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> Straight Sex = EWWWWWWW X6
> 
> LOL
> 
> an what are you doin trawling MILF websites? weirdo
> 
> HAHAHAHAH


Real men trawl MILF websites.

*macho thrusts*

It's no shame being compared to the Milf Hunter, he's been in more tight holes than a badger.


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Kliqster said:


> Real men trawl MILF websites.
> 
> *macho thrusts*
> 
> It's no shame being compared to the Milf Hunter, he's been in more tight holes than a badger.



im gonna use that line, for sure. very good one. thanks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

if you want me to post my pic give rep


----------



## Fire Wolf

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Err.. that's idiotic.


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

He's got warning points for spam. If he posts like that again, he's gone.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Spider Wolf said:


> ^^ is that really you? hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> From Rome & Juliet:


Yeah, thats me.  

Never been compared to her before, thats interesting.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ew DD, you look exactly like a girl I know. A girl that is a totally bitch, and that hates me. So yeah, that's no good. 

But you're hawt anyway.


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Haha. See, this is why i never post my pic. Hahaha. Thanks NCIH i think. Swear, im nicer.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Edited for content.


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here's an idea: Go up to random chicks and ask if they've ever seen the back of a crisp fifty dollar bill. Soon enough, you'll get lucky. (You may get the crabs too...but meh, life's a gamble like that!)

What you shouldn't do is post something as pathetic as that again. :agree:


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

HAHA........what a funny guy. W-O-W.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Seriously, don't. I once tried to pick up chicks over the internet, wait no, that wasen't me that was you.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ok.Eveerybody wants to see a picture of me because they figured out that I am a girl, so here I am.http://img272.imageshack.us/img272/2381/krismodel9if.jpg .Aren't I hot?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



3VK said:


> Seriously, don't. I once tried to pick up chicks over the internet, wait no, that wasen't me that was you.


Hahaha. That was good. Here, take some meaningless rep in consolation for making me laugh.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

This is my ass..http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/9421/picture1797pq.jpg


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ohh you got a phat ass!

Haha. Jokes. Or am I.

PS. We can rep?


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yep, I repped ya.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Uh.....nice pics Chokeslam. 

And DDz....yeah, you can rep.


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oshit you can! Hahaha. I was looking for those scale things we used to have. Hmmm awesome.

You can go back on topic now.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

OMG [Chokeslam]47 you goz a nice ass call mez or pmz k? I kidding. Stupid pre-pubesent boys


----------



## Ace.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*








heres me distracted


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

You have sexy hair.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Aww CaGe your cool looking.


----------



## Ace.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



[Chokeslam]47 said:


> Aww CaGe your cool looking.


thanks, you good lookin


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Thanks CaGe.You like my ass?


----------



## z-r0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

looks kinda flat to me....no j/k...its nice


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here is another picture of moi.http://img310.imageshack.us/img310/1263/img13663uu.jpg


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Damn, those are some huge lips.  Which, there isn't a problem with that...


----------



## z-r0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

i like your eyes


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Troy2Slick said:


> Damn, those are some huge lips.  Which, there isn't a problem with that...


the lips are fine but the nose hairs to die for


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

DSL's!!!!1111!!!!!111

Uh...nice closeup....


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Natural said:


> the lips are fine but the nose hairs to die for


 :lmao Yeah, what a closeup won't do for you.


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Gees. Though pics are huge. Size them down much.....


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Thanks for the comments on my lips and my nose hairs.


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dalestate_Diva said:


> Gees. Though pics are huge. Size them down much.....


i would have pictured you liking huge things


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Natural said:


> i would have pictured you liking huge things


You bastard. I was going to say that. 

Brilliant minds think alike, I guess.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Does anybody like my ass or my other pictures?

Here is a new picture.I just did it.http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/5375/picture3772dy.jpg


----------



## z-r0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

wow, your fine


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Natural said:


> i would have pictured you liking huge things


Hah. I cant deny that one. Thats why Im with NCIH. Because i sleep with his friends. o.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Obviously you're denying it, then.

o

Chokeslam, post a better picture of your ass. A non black-and-white photo, right? One that has several angles.

thx

Nice lips, by the way. You know what those would be good for, right.

oshit, don't ban me, Nitemare. I don't deserve it.


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Haha. You're an idiot.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Um, Thanks Nitemare.I want to see a picture of you.I will post another picture of my ass tomorrow just for you.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I once posted a picture of my ass, then a few minutes later, boom, Cody IMed me and we had our first ever sex convo. Good times. True Story.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here is my newest picture, hope you like it.http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/7265/picture2727xp.jpg


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dalestate_Diva said:


> Haha. You're an idiot.


I appreciate the response. Banning you.

The pic is too dark. Turn the light on or something! (I don't have Photoshop, so I can't fix it...)

o


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Sorry,My light bulb burned out I've been meaning to fix it but I haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Fix it now or you're banned.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ok, I will fix it, I'll be back soon.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










Ahh, the power of brightness.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Take off your clothes.Swear I'm joking.


----------



## z-r0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Nitemare said:


> Fix it now or you're banned.


LMAO. But you do need to get your light fixed


----------



## The_Deadman313

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

*Ummmm yeah nice ass :yum: *


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



The_Deadman313 said:


> *Ummmm yeah nice ass :yum: *


Down boy! We know that you haven't had all of your shots, yet.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Is this better Nitemare?
http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/6738/picture2787yi.jpg That's as bright as I can get it unfortunetly.


----------



## The_Deadman313

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

*Well thats the best ass ive seen in days. :yum: *


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



The_Deadman313 said:


> *Well thats the best ass ive seen in days. :yum: *


Probably because it's the _only_ ass you've seen in days.  Yeah, it's not bad at all.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Damn Nitemare, how do you get that kind of power to tell women what to do? I'm jealous.



Dalestate_Diva said:


> Hah. I cant deny that one. Thats why Im with NCIH. Because i sleep with his friends. o.


I was going to quote you, to give you some <3. But then, I read the white text.

:no: Even my friend, Roberto, who is a 3 foot tall elf???


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Thats a view :agree: 

Heres me 








my friend calls me aj styles  









Heres me in the Tsuki Pose_1 well my made up one  









Me with long hair before. yeah i got a batista shirt just cause it looked good and it was cheaper than the other shirts...(20 bux) im poor now lol


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



NikkiCoxIsHot11 said:


> Damn Nitemare, how do you get that kind of power to tell women what to do? I'm jealous.


I'm cool like that. I swear.

The picture is just as bad as the first one. Sorry.

Can't see much.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Sorry Nitemare.That's as bright as I can get it..I will try to have a better one up by tomorrow in the afternoon.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

The one that Troy2Slick posted was pretty bright, I thought. Still no good?


----------



## TeamX

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Get a better camera, and mail me some KY.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I honestly see no ass. She has no ass. You guys are just drooling because she's a girl.


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



NikkiCoxIsHot11 said:


> I was going to quote you, to give you some <3. But then, I read the white text.
> 
> :no: Even my friend, Roberto, who is a 3 foot tall elf???


Especially Roberto. Big things come in small packages swear.

Lee, keep it down. You'll the scare the girl away.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I agree with you BB. I honestly don't see the ass that everyone is talking about. It is still nice, but it is not that big. 

DD's is way bigger. At least, that's what my friends tell me.


----------



## Grace

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

You people scare me sometimes.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Small, big, it really doesn't matter to me, just as long as it's nice.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Well, My ass is only as big as it is.I will try to see if my cam will zoom in on it tomorrow, just for you guys.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Grace said:


> You people scare me sometimes.


I try. I really, really do.


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Because you like big butts and can not lie. You other brothers cant deny, when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get sprung?

Swear, you need some junk in the trunk. I love euphmisisnsmsmmsm. Yeah. I cant spell it. So **** you.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dalestate_Diva said:


> Because you like big butts and can not lie. You other brothers cant deny, when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get sprung?
> 
> Swear, you need some junk in the trunk. I love euphmisisnsmsmmsm. Yeah. I cant spell it. So **** you.


I haven't heard that song in years, LOL.

I think that Sir Mix-A-Lot likes 'em a little bit bigger than I do.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

SEriously. tits don't turn me on. An ass does. A round firm ass with some nice legs to compliment them. That's what turns me on about girls.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dalestate_Diva said:


> Because you like big butts and can not lie. You other brothers cant deny, when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get sprung?


I love those lyrics. I heard the song one morning going to school this week, so I had it stuck in my head all day. So of course, I had to say it to a girl. I just told her the lines you said, and she gave me a confused look, and called me weird. It was cool. 



Dalestate_Diva said:


> So **** you.


Just give me a place and time, and I'll be there. :yum:


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Haha. Awesome. Yeah, gotta love that song. Its so catchy its annoying. 

It goes off in the club its hilarious. Oh and PM me NCIH to sort out well the details. Or i could ask Roberto.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I think you meant, it's so annoying, it's catchy. That the way I hear it. 

Yeah, asking Roberto would be best. Hell if I know anything about who youre doing at night......


----------



## ali3n

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

u are pretty hot


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Legendary Ora said:


> Thats a view :agree:
> 
> Heres me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend calls me aj styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres me in the Tsuki Pose_1 well my made up one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with long hair before. yeah i got a batista shirt just cause it looked good and it was cheaper than the other shirts...(20 bux) im poor now lol


www.emotioneric.com


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Thanks ali3n, I really am.


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










Lolz. Makes Me Laugh.


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Dc. you look like Devon Soltendeick from Much Music.Lol.


----------



## SaMi.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4858/1f1cy2b3yk.jpg
 me


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

If I gave rep Grace would get some.


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



[Chokeslam]47 said:


> Dc. you look like Devon Soltendeick from Much Music.Lol.


Whose that ?


----------



## [Chokeslam]47

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

SaMi, your so cool with those sunglasses.

Devon Sotendeick is one of the VJ's at Much Music, you look just like him.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

The first pic is me showing off my hairiness once again.

The second is me sporting sunglasses to be cool like everybody else.

I'm shaving, getting a haircut today, and such, so you all get to see the sexy version later.

OSHIT AND THE THIRD PICTURE IS ME SHOWING MY ASS!!!!!!


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

OSHIT, that looks hawt. But those baggy pants sucks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Very sexay, BB. 

Cody is a lucky guy to be with that.....


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dc. said:


> OSHIT, that looks hawt. But those baggy pants sucks.


They aren't baggy, they're saggy.


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

You meen Shaggy ?


----------



## SCSA_3:16

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










me playing pool with Man u kit on


----------



## BIE

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



SCSA_3:16 said:


> me playing pool with Man u kit on



is it me or is that really blurry?


----------



## SCSA_3:16

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

good camera broke nd thats a shit one


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



beauty_is_evil said:


> is it me or is that really blurry?


It's your eyes. Honest.


----------



## SCSA_3:16

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^^^LOL


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I wanna see Flash's Pic!!


----------



## BIE

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



carybatista said:


> I wanna see Flash's Pic!!


you prob have no chance of that happening


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Meh.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

One word, Canto: HAWT.

<3


----------



## Coca-Cola™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here's me posing lol.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

loz, i can totally picture you playing CS now.


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BabyBoy said:


> loz, i can totally picture you playing CS now.




BabyBoy hit it right the first time. boobs are ok. but a great ass and legs is more important.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I liked the ass on the 11th page.

Oh wait. You're a person too?


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

stfu i'm not an ass.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BabyBoy said:


> stfu i'm not an ass.


No, you're a fat ass.

I'm playing with you, silly!

Goochy Goochy Goo.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Do I slap you now or later?


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

My only question is which cheek do you intend to slap?


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BabyBoy said:


> Do I slap you now or later?


I figured we could start with a little oral and progress gradually.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oshit, Canto, Chelsey, hook up.


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oshit! Then there will be the very first w-e forums baby!


----------



## ali3n

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

ThrowBack™ really nice tattoo just like the rko


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dalestate_Diva said:


> Oshit! Then there will be the very first w-e forums baby!


& all this time I believed that Chuck SPears was God Yo's & Nitemares love child.


----------



## The Real Enforcer

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Me around January 05









Me about 3 weeks ago (sorry about the black and white)


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










My Daughter Kylee


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I like the place where your daughter is in the pic.Seems like a nice,quiet locality.Unlike the congested area I live in.


----------



## Spider Wolf

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



ThrowBack™ said:


>


Ur secod Picture looks like Randy Orton doing the RKO pose.... are you sure this is you? lol


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Those were my thoughts too! The pose really looks like RKO from behind...minus the ball cap. I love the tattoos


----------



## Spider Wolf

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



carybatista said:


> Those were my thoughts too! The pose really looks like RKO from behind...minus the ball cap. I love the tattoos


Though he is too skinny.


----------



## Spider Wolf

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



CantoXXXIX said:


> Meh.


Gosh, you are .......


----------



## Dwyane

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

yo how come there aint no ****** up in herre


----------



## Dwyane

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



The Real Enforcer said:


> Me around January 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me about 3 weeks ago (sorry about the black and white)


my bad dogg i didnt see that, but most of the pictures in here r of whiteboyz an girls


----------



## Spider Wolf

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dwyane said:


> yo how come there aint no ****** up in herre


Gosh, some people not ashamed of their looks.. especially chockslam. Why post your pic when your ................


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Don't be hatin on da crackaz n double postin y'all.


----------



## carybatista

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Spider Wolf said:


> Gosh, some people not ashamed of their looks.. especially chockslam. Why post your pic when your ................


What is that suppose to mean? Do you have to be drop dead gorgeous to post here? I don't think that was one of the rules. Not all of us are perfect!
GROW UP!


----------



## Spider Wolf

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



carybatista said:


> What is that suppose to mean? Do you have to be drop dead gorgeous to post here? I don't think that was one of the rules. Not all of us are perfect!
> GROW UP!


Yeah, true dat! whats the point of posting a picture if the "some one" is ****ing ugly. Eg, Chockleslam(close ups :no, superdan... ect. Oh sorry, im not perfect. But i just dont get why someone Ugly would post their picture.. i mean. Comon!

btw Carry, your with no doubts hotttt!!


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I'm a ******!


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ya, a whitenigga.


----------



## Spider Wolf

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^ and that = wigga mate!


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Shall we keep things on-topic, kids? That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## mickf03

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

_rhetorical question_
_n. _
_A question to which no answer is expected, often used for rhetorical effect. _

_Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition_
_Copyright © 2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company._
_Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved. _


_rhetorical question_

_A question asked without expecting an answer but for the sake of emphasis or effect. The expected answer is usually "yes" or "no." For example, Can we improve the quality of our work? That's a rhetorical question. [Late 1800s]_


_Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms by Christine Ammer._
_Copyright © 1997 by The Christine Ammer 1992 Trust. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. _

For those who were confused by Flash's comments.











Guy in the guiness hat. Sexy rit?

..

..

..

..

No? Oh..
..

..

..

..

..


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*









Me ages 9 months









Me aged 2 yrs









Me aged 5 yrs

Hmmmm where did it all go wrong 

TEEHEE


----------



## Kaneanite

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Look at the blushing cheeks in that last pic. You can tell you were embarrassed there. You wanted to be in your pink dress, right?  <3


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Spider Wolf said:


> Yeah, true dat! whats the point of posting a picture if the "some one" is ****ing ugly. Eg, Chockleslam(close ups :no, superdan... ect. Oh sorry, im not perfect. But i just dont get why someone Ugly would post their picture.. i mean. Comon!
> 
> btw Carry, your with no doubts hotttt!!


I wouldn't want to see a picture of you... no doubt.


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh ya, Spider Wolf, you ****.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Kaneanite said:


> Look at the blushing cheeks in that last pic. You can tell you were embarrassed there. You wanted to be in your pink *dress*, right?  <3


*tutu :agree:
<3 u Stevo


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

He doesn't like them. He likes cocks.

LOL OMFG

...oh.


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Damn, Nitemare, you say the darndest things!


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I was eating...


ooooooo


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Nitemare said:


> I was eating...
> 
> 
> ooooooo


Ohh burn. I forgot you don't like seamen in your food sorry i made you unload


----------



## R.I.P84

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Sliver C said:


> I like the place where your daughter is in the pic.Seems like a nice,quiet locality.Unlike the congested area I live in.


Oh, so then is it hard to kidnap children where you live? Hmmm...does the "C" in your name stand for Chimo?


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^^Good thing I have a sense of humor.No,It stands for my initial.The first part is from Nirvana's song.

Where I live,you can get kidnappings,rape,murder,etc.. in a package deal.Wanna come over and have a look-see?


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Natural said:


> Ohh burn. I forgot you don't like seamen in your food sorry i made you unload


heh














Ya, I had to read it twice to get it.


----------



## Fail

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

oshit Swindy ****ing old man. You do have a pic rit?


----------



## The Real Enforcer

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dwyane said:


> my bad dogg i didnt see that, but most of the pictures in here r of whiteboyz an girls


Actually I'm Asian but thats ok.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh.. you're Filipino right?


----------



## Big-n-Rich

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

it is with nervousness i show the world what the mighty Big-n-Rich actually looks like....

first, an action shot from last spring









then me this summer. and do not think i dont know i was sunburned...


----------



## The Real Enforcer

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



MrkLrn¹³ said:


> Oh.. you're Filipino right?


Yup you're right


----------



## NDF

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Big-n-Rich said:


> it is with nervousness i show the world what the mighty Big-n-Rich actually looks like....
> 
> first, an action shot from last spring






Woah, didn't see that coming...


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Kaneanite said:


> Look at the blushing cheeks in that last pic. You can tell you were embarrassed there. You wanted to be in your pink dress



Cody, im gay...not some weirdo transvestite... ewww transvestites, back to russia wit the lot of them


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Emperor Swindlertine said:


> *tutu :agree:
> <3 u Stevo


Stevo's my name


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



3VK said:


> Stevo's my name


You should be happy then, cause (apparently) I love you too. :argh: 



NDF: rotflmfao...so obvious, yet so funny.



Hey Texas: I expected you to be, I dunno, bigger...like a big fat oil tycoon type. (Picture Boss Hog from the original Dukes of Hazard, but taller perhaps.) Seriously wasn't expecting a cowboy...which made NDF's joke all the funnier for me.


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Big-n-Rich said:


> it is with nervousness i show the world what the mighty Big-n-Rich actually looks like....
> 
> first, an action shot from last spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


dude that guys about to catch you!!!

"get it hes the calf"


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Big-n-Rich said:


> then me this summer. and do not think i dont know i was sunburned...


I'd say you got a bit too dark, oh wait, you're the one on the right. My bad.


----------



## dele

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## mickf03

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Natural said:


> dude that guys about to catch you!!!
> 
> "get it hes the calf"


Very funny, buit you shouldn't have explained it. Now the stupid people will pretent they got it .

Again of me, the only pics of em I have I'm comply out of my face. That's leeds festival for you. But yeah, another picture of awquard looking me..


----------



## Big-n-Rich

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

funny thing about me, i have the fortune, or misfortune, of looking extremely young. most people guess i am way younger than turning 35, yes 35, next monday. and oh yeah, i am celebrating my birthday by sitting ringside at raw in dallas. vince is giving me a present by having the chicks get naked in a match just for me. thank you vince.

and swindy, funny you mention boss hogg. i knew a guy while working in tenesse that did time in georgia prison with the real boss hogg. he wasnt actually named hogg, but he was the inspiration for the character. yes, there was truth in that stupid show.


----------



## dutigaf4ne1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

well he does look much younger than his age.......


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Just to say, Chokeslam 47 or whatever, those pics are very unflattering and that lip pic is horrid.

What are ya some kind of net whore?

not nice.


Note: for bringing it up but i dont get online much


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

HEY, I LIKE NET WHORES!!1


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yeah, seriously. Who doesn't like a fine net whore? I'll take them everyday.


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yeah, net whores are enjoyable. Something that reminds me of school. :agree:


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Me in the newspaper:
















kidding





here:


----------



## Fail

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Those flowers for me? OMFG. <3

Love you Thijs.


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

No, they weren't for you, they were for someone else. wow, what a fun post.


----------



## Icy Frost

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Free Soul™ said:


> Just to say, Chokeslam 47 or whatever, those pics are very unflattering and that lip pic is horrid.
> 
> What are ya some kind of net whore?
> 
> not nice.
> 
> 
> Note: for bringing it up but i dont get online much


Net whore because of a perhaps bad lip pic?

Kinda shallow =\


----------



## mickf03

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



LK said:


>


Aww, how lovely.

Bet they were for his mum :agree:.


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Wrong again, you guys suck at guessing!


----------



## Fail

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



LK said:


> Wrong again, you guys suck at guessing!


Girlfriend? It has to be your girlfriend..

If not, Cody.

If l'm wrong, you suck.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

They were for himself, n00bs.


----------



## The Evolved

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



LK said:


> Me in the newspaper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here:



Stealing Morrissey's old gimmick I see LK. Next you'll be known as W-E's most miserable mod.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Me with my serious face. 


My weed. Only a blunt left.  It's relly condensed. 


Me having to show my teeth for some of you ******.


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



The Evolved said:


> Stealing Morrissey's old gimmick I see LK. Next you'll be known as W-E's most miserable mod.



I wanted to make a banner out of that, I swear.

By the way, they were for my mom's boss.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here's a video of me. 

http://rapidshare.de/files/5754181/thesession.zip.html


----------



## Big-n-Rich

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

see everyone, this is what happens...
first you take...









and add...









and you get...









it's that simple.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Big-n-Rich said:


> see everyone, this is what happens...
> first you take...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and add...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's that simple.


lmfao...oh JohnBoy, he got ya. :agree: <3


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I have a pretty smile though, right?


----------



## TeamX

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yes, it made me hard.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Apparrently Cody and Claudia don't care anymore since they didn't reply with their pervertish comments.


----------



## TeamX

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Don't worry, I care .


----------



## Chris

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Some say I look like Bobby Hill from King Of The Hill lol and this picture was taken with a crappy quality cam a while back, so with that said here is myself....


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

i dont see it at all ^^^^




































the only thing that matters


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

You are soooo stoned WR...lmao.

I didn't realise it was you today either, sowwy.


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


Mourning the loss of the fluff. :\









Fux Ed. 









Had a reason for this. I swear i did. But i can't frigging remember.

Blowjobs on a postcard.


----------



## Crimsontide

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Natural said:


>


:shocked: Its a Taliban Women


----------



## G0d Yo.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here is your god:


----------



## AlexXx

*Re: Post you picture Thread*




























I actually have newer blonder hair now than since that first one was taken last week, when I get round to taking a photo maybe I'll post it


----------



## Kliqster

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



AleXXX said:


>


You do realise somebody's drawn a little star under your eye, right?

Trendy wild thang.


----------



## AlexXx

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Twas a photo I did when I modelled for someone elses make-up portfolio- so yes it's meant to be there


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

*Re: Post you picture Thread*









I know, white boy trying to be black right?

I was going for a punk style but it didn't work


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

A birthday party down in So Cal on Nov. 26th.....for my old classmate Jim - at his apartment (the ******* in the front with the shotgun - got it as a gift....), and a couple of my current classmates - showing him a good time for his 21st b-day.

Me - guess.
Jared - tall dude with Boston gear.
Eric - next to me, with the shaggy hair.


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Kliqster said:


> Had a reason for this. I swear i did. But i can't frigging remember.
> 
> Blowjobs on a postcard.


Loz it was me with my stein.

I WANT MY BLOWJOB.


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Emperor Swindlertine said:


> You are soooo stoned WR...lmao.
> 
> I didn't realise it was you today either, sowwy.


I was not stoned in those pictures.. cept one of them.. can you guess which one??
and i was crying on the inside cause you wouldn't talk to me.
and about the Taliban Women comment. LOl you ever been to canada its a tad bit chilly up here around this time


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

*Me Trying to look serious ,its actually quite funny lol ,hope this Pic Enlightens you and Entertains you ,Enjoy*


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ya, I know which one WR...& the taliban line was golden.


Alexxx, there is a reason I voted for you. :agree:


----------



## AlexXx

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










New hair, yeah


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



AleXXX said:


> New hair, yeah


You look little bit like Lindsey Lohan.

Hawt! :agree:


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Repost, probably.


----------



## AlexXx

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I love the composition of that- who ever took the photo is awesome


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Fair play AleXXX, your one hot lady.

I'd post mine, but nah i wont..:argh:


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



G0d Yo. said:


> Here is your god:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11


Going a bit thin on top, boss?


----------



## DB

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

DB in his current long hair state...


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

"You look so tired, unhappy"


----------



## Kaneanite

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



[DB*10] said:


> DB in his current long hair state...


Oh shit. Cut the hair, grow a thicker mustache, keep the drowsy look....BAM! Pedro from Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

- First two pictures: Me and my girlfriend doing some volunteer work at a local Salvation Army for a little Christmas Party they had put together for a bunch of younger children. (Her putting a crown on a little girl - I'm taking some pictures for a family with Santa....)

















Next two photos: Me and some current classmates - holding a 21st birthday party for Jim (an old classmate...dude in front - with his new toy) and, all of us posing.....somewhat....for a quick snapshot. Check out the flash off the camera in the 2nd picture. Ridiculous. Okkk.

















Yep.


----------



## fr3sh

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

www.myspace.com/markeezy


----------



## The_Deadman313

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

What is kept in the tank over on the left side of the photo?

A snake?

Lizard?


----------



## Kaneanite

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

If it's a snake, I'm gonna 'gasm.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

This is just another picture of me, beating my boyfriend in Day Of Reckoning..

I'm good at video games.. And yes, my shirt does say "Chelsey loves canada".


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



chelseylance said:


> This is just another picture of me, *beating my boyfriend* in Day Of Reckoning..
> 
> I'm good at video games.. And yes, my shirt does say "Chelsey loves canada".


Oh, the invisible one standing right next to you? Ya. I see him. Nice haircut...


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

he was taking the picture, jackass..

GEEZ.


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










Avast yee Chelsey, for my shirteth be more awesometh than thou...'s...


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yours may have a better saying, but my shirt was handmade.

So that automatically makes it better. =D


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh yeah?

My t-shirt brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

And they're like, its better than Chelsey's?


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Damn right, they're better than Chelseys
I could show you, but you'd see my nipski's


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

la la la la la,
warm it up.
la la la la la,
the boys (and chelsey) are waiting.


----------



## The_Deadman313

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



ThrowBack™ said:


> What is kept in the tank over on the left side of the photo?
> 
> A snake?
> 
> Lizard?



2 frogs that i found when i was a landscaper


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh, sweet. Are they pretty big or what?


----------



## Sledge.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here I am standing in a bush with an umbrella..........





and here is me with a Fire alarm on my head.....





EDIT: My bad, it was a Smoke Alarm


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Are you afraid to show your face, or something?


----------



## *F-94*

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Of course, i mean, it's Sledge Damn It.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Well, Sledge., your smoke detector was very sexy. 

In a disturbing kind of way.


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I'm shiny, like Bling-Bling. Wear me around your neck. Be a girl.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BreakdownV1 said:


> Damn right, they're better than Chelseys
> I could show you, but you'd see my nipski's


You really need to drink less Oro.:agree:


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## LFC-RKO

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Should I reveal my ugly self?


----------



## Lamboski

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> This is just another picture of me, beating my boyfriend in Day Of Reckoning..
> 
> I'm good at video games.. And yes, my shirt does say "Chelsey loves canada".


nice pics on ur wall


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> This is just another picture of me, beating my boyfriend in Day Of Reckoning..
> 
> I'm good at video games.. And yes, my shirt does say "Chelsey loves canada".


Nice pic , but why canada??


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



King of Charisma said:


> Nice pic , but why canada??


'cuz it rocks! 


Seriously not a lot of Rap is played here....


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










Here I am posing.

Lamboski you lucky git!


----------



## Dewey23

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Who is more hot?

Boy 1:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=URNBA0SB

Boy 2:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=54POL7T2

So who is more hot?


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Dewey.... www.imageshack.us

Upload the pics there and then edit the links in to your post with [IMG*][/IMG] around'em.


----------



## *HeArTbReAkId*

*Re: Post you picture Thread*






There not the best pics, but they're the only ones i have rite now, i'll try buying a digital camera with the $$$ im going to get for Xmas, if i do.
And damn, am i ugly..


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



*HeArTbReAkId* said:


> There not the best pics, but they're the only ones i have rite now, i'll try buying a digital camera with the $$$ im going to get for Xmas, if i do.
> And damn, am i ugly..


As you don't look emo...



Ugly you sertainly are not, indeed, much the reverse.
Jesus, have a look at a few of the stoners here for a definition of ugly. :agree:




*ducks*


----------



## Lamboski

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Destiny™ said:


> Lamboski you lucky git!


Lucky?








How about now?


----------



## The_Deadman313

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



*HeArTbReAkId* said:


> There not the best pics, but they're the only ones i have rite now, i'll try buying a digital camera with the $$$ im going to get for Xmas, if i do.
> And damn, am i ugly..


Id hit it........


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Lamboski said:


> Lucky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about now?


Wow, Stacy Keibler surely looks more street on pics outside of the ring.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Lamboski said:


> Lucky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about now?


Yeah Destiny™ would still rather be near Orton.......


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*





Me @ Macba, Spain :yum:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Cool , you skateboard?


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

No, I'm not skating. I just jumb stairs with my board.


----------



## Diablo™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Me, trying to win a modeling contract...Failed hideously.


----------



## Dewey23

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



I AM SlaM said:


> Dewey.... www.imageshack.us
> 
> Upload the pics there and then edit the links in to your post with [IMG*][/IMG] around'em.


Dear Sir Slam, My pics are too big for imageshack but thankyou for the link.


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Role Model said:


> Yeah Destiny™ would still rather be near Orton.......


And your point is...


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ha...Sir SlaM. I haven't been called that in over 2 years. Let's hope it's another 2 before I get called it again. 

But yah, no prah-blemo.

And Swindy...I'm sexy under this beard, so stuff it! Least the only part on me that's wrinkley is mah ball bag. :lmao

<3 u :agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Destiny™ said:


> And your point is...



The point is............YOU'RE GAY!


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

As was that come back. Save it for rants, spuckey!


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Sir Slam-a-Holic


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



-FS- said:


> The point is............YOU'RE GAY!


I'd rather sit next to my all time hero than next to some blonde chick with small tits (which I could do already at school). Of course for you -FS- it will be an opportunity to say hi to a girl something which you most likely haven't donel. Goodday.


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



I AM SlaM said:


> As was that come back. Save it for rants, spuckey!


Did you guys even read what Slam said ?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



> Nice pic , but why canada??


Because its better than america, thats why.



> nice pics on ur wall


Thanks, its covered in wrestling crap. Tons of posters.

Here are some more *random* pictures of me. 

AC/DC= Bestest band everrrr. And yes, i made the shirt. =)


Drinking chick-fil-a lemonade.. great stuff.


This is what my brother has to do if he wants to play video games with me..









Hahaha.. Me in my 'John Cena word life' hat. 









Thats my friend tracy on the left, and me on the right.

There you go.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Destiny™ said:


> I'd rather sit next to my all time hero than next to some blonde chick with small tits (which I could do already at school). Of course for you -FS- it will be an opportunity to say hi to a girl something which you most likely haven't donel. Goodday.


Oh, wow, tits mean everything?


----------



## Lamboski

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Destiny™ said:


> I'd rather sit next to my all time hero than next to some blonde chick with small tits (which I could do already at school). Of course for you -FS- it will be an opportunity to say hi to a girl something which you most likely haven't donel. Goodday.


:shocked:


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Emperor Swindlertine said:


> Ugly you sertainly are not, indeed, much the reverse.
> Jesus, have a look at a few of the stoners here for a definition of ugly. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ducks*


Ya well i may be ugly but at least i remeber where i live.... most of the time..


----------



## Legendary Ora

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> This is what my brother has to do if he wants to play video games with me...


your lil brother got pwnt.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

bitching about getting laid on a forum is sad...

on topic

Chelsey you have nice lips.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

dont you mean tits?


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Whoa, I know you're just entering puberty but you just don't say that shit out loud.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

i entered puberty 5 years ago mate , and ill say it its a forum , idont give a fuck what i say , none of you know me


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Chelsey = MILF ?


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



King of Charisma said:


> i entered puberty 5 years ago mate , and ill say it its a forum , idont give a fuck what i say , none of you know me


Loz, I was joking. But since you're not, apologize or I'll ban you. Lay off the 'roids too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

how can you ban me?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

He's a moderator.

By the way, Canada is most certainly NOT better than America. That is a fact. Why? I just typed it, bitch.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

True. Nitemare didn't add me to the staff list because I'm way too awsome or if you want to believe Nite, because I'm Mexican, which I certainly don't. I forgive you though KoC. Now, run along and go play.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ok .Whatever.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



White Raven said:


> Ya well i may be ugly but at least i remeber where i live.... most of the time..


:lmao 


The only stoner answer. :agree:



I'm still contemplating the wrist slit over the wrinkle jibe though Slam... ...not.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



> Chelsey = MILF ?


Wait, since when did I have a kid?!?!?


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Swindy said:


> I'm still contemplating the wrist slit over the wrinkle jibe though Slam...


If it makes ya feel any better, at least you've penetrated the promised land.


----------



## BrckBrlnXII

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Come down to SC and i'll knock you up Chelsey.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

THAT'S NOT A VERY CHRISTIAN THING TO SAY!


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

He means he will knock her up some Tea or Coffee.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I'll be in SC on Christmas day.. Anderson, to be exact.

=D


----------



## BrckBrlnXII

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I'm only 49 minutes away from Anderson.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Only 49 minutes? 

Thats not too far....


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Close enough to make ya feel uneasy...but far enough away to not need a restraining order.


----------



## NDF

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

The way NDF likes it.


----------



## J²

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here is some pics I took real quick.


----------



## Chokeslam™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

J² a.k.a Jared = Hott


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> Thats not too far....


Neither is his member. Don't tell him I said that, though. I promised him I'd never mention it to anyone else.


----------



## //lester//

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

the pic is in my avatar


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh, is that you?


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



J² said:


> Here is some pics I took real quick.


Is your computer located outside or something?


----------



## J²

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

No thats inside thats the stonewall where the fireplace is.


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

All i got for x-mas was a broken nose


----------



## T Stunner3:16

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Well if you saw my BYW pics you already know what I look like but here I am again:
Recent Ones(i Just took)

























Other Ones:


----------



## J²

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

one quick pic.


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## Raw is Jericho

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yeah...


----------



## Shady

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

My Girl got a digital camera for X-Mas, been taking pictures all day


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

You look old, dude.


----------



## Shady

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

5-12-88, only 17 Man


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I've been told I look older too. Especially when I haven't shaved for a week or two. I've been told I look 21, 22.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



ShadyV1 said:


> 5-12-88, only 17 Man


I know how old you are, ho...

I've been told I look 13.


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Shit, if I shave, I can ride the train for the under 13 fare. (Aslong as I cover my tat's) You'd think that'd depress me, but it actualy makes me feel happy.


----------



## Aaronous Lecoccous

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



I'm the one on th far left flexing what little muscles I have.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Damn, I imagined Shady nothing like that...I figured with his gfx skills, he'd be a skinny, pale, white boy. :agree:






Yeah, steriotipical, but all the best gfx dudes seem to be skinny, pale, white boys...


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Emperor Swindlertine said:


> Yeah, steriotipical, but all the best gfx dudes seem to be skinny, pale, white boys...


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Aaronous Lecoccous said:


> I'm the one on th far left flexing what little muscles I have.


Guys half naked together...

Shit, if this was the real world, I'd have to promote you for representation.


----------



## Aaronous Lecoccous

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BreakdownV1 said:


> Guys half naked together...
> 
> Shit, if this was the real world, I'd have to promote you for representation.


don't you know a stable picture when you see it?


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Aaronous Lecoccous said:


> don't you know a stable picture when you see it?


Go pride!


----------



## Aaronous Lecoccous

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BreakdownV1 said:


> Go pride!


in the words of Burnt Face Man, "I'm not gay!" say what is your infatuation with homosexuality anyhow.....


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Aaronous Lecoccous said:


> in the words of Burnt Face Man, "I'm not gay!" say what is your infatuation with homosexuality anyhow.....


Playa's gotta play son. :yum:


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



LK said:


>


You are a skinny pale white boy...lmao.

Dark haired, but still, you are a long way from black man...:agree:


----------



## NDF

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Emperor Swindlertine said:


> Yeah, steriotipical, but all the best gfx dudes seem to be skinny, pale, white boys...





I've got cool hair though.


----------



## Triple HBK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

still havent posted one of myself, think i should do it now









me on the right, next to my brother


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










Christmas at my brother's.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



NDF said:


> I've got cool hair though.


Well...yeah, and great taste in women too.


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



LK said:


> Christmas at my brother's.


i see you got the looks :sex 

now my x-mas present to my self


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

***Edited for content***

Picture moved. Scroll down to see.


----------



## Alabaster Holt

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



ThrowBack™ said:


>


White guys, guns, beer, and a confederate flag in the background=Every black man's nightmare


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh, we were at Jim's house (the weirdo holding the gun) for his 21st b-day party.....and his fiance' gave that to him. Yeah, ya got me.....but no, Jared, Eric, and I are not like that. Especially me (far right).


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Alabaster Holt said:


> White guys, guns, beer, and a confederate flag in the background=Every black man's nightmare


Oh good...I thought I was the only one that pic concerned...& I'm not black.


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I always tought hunger and cops were a Black mans worst nightmare. Weird.


----------



## AidsFactory

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I can't find a picture of myself on my pc however I look just like this I think its one of my twins.


----------



## The Imperfect

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Aids you ugly bastard.

I have no decent pictures of me.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here, just so no one is offended. Eric and I. No flags - no guns....


















Yeah - there we go. That's better.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I was never offended mate...just joking at the future KKK members in the first shot. lol






& Aids, rep for that one.


----------



## D-Man

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ahhhh...my favourite thread.

These are from when I went bowling two days ago...









And here are some other random ones:


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



The Imperfect said:


> Aids you ugly bastard.
> 
> I have no decent pictures of me.


Wait hold up you have the balls to call some one ugly.. Just messing.. You do know thats not the right kind of plant to get your high


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

D Man...are you sure you're not the long lost younger Ramone brother?


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

D-Man would make me turn gay all over.

OSHAT DINT SED DAT


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



ShadyV1 said:


> My Girl got a digital camera for X-Mas, been taking pictures all day


Now you can take a picture of 'Torrie' for Cody and me. 

And Swindy, what do you expect? We Cali folks, minus that ****** Caborn, are sexual studs who aren't what the internet makes us out to be! Hispanics have that thing.  Only thing is, he's a Rams fan and Cowboys will beat them on Sunday.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Torrie had a pic of herself in a banner before, it's true.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

STFU!

Nobody was talking to you.


----------



## Kaneanite

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

The only picture of "Torrie" I've seen is a supposed shot of her ass from a camera phone. The picture didn't show her face or anything. Just a flat ass.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Lacrimosa said:


> And Swindy, what do you expect? We Cali folks, minus that ****** Caborn, are sexual studs who aren't what the internet makes us out to be!


Let 'em know how we do it out here.


----------



## AidsFactory

*Re: Post you picture Thread*








Myself as a child I'm the one with the blank stare on the floor. THe other two is my "homies"


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*








[/IMG]


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ew, do you wax your eyebrows?


----------



## Dr_Weed

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> Ew, do you wax your eyebrows?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> Ew, do you wax your eyebrows?


I think he did it to look like Orton.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Orton is one of the best looking men in the world.

If he was trying to do that, he greatly, greatly failed.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Emperor Swindlertine said:


> D Man...are you sure you're not the long lost younger Ramone brother?


Johnny, Joey, Tommy, DeeDee, and *Donny* rit?


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> Ew, do you wax your eyebrows?


Some guys have to. Maybe you should look into it.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Haha. I already do. 

Hurts like hell. :agree:


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> Orton is one of the best looking men in the world.
> 
> If he was trying to do that, he greatly, greatly failed.



awwww, you hurt him bad, he'll cry himself to sleep tonight. 

I still <3 ya, mean girls are hawt.


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> Ew, do you wax your eyebrows?


Look Huni you can only DREAM of getting someone like me.


----------



## Deco™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



> Look Huni you can only DREAM of getting someone like me.


She's gonna like me .


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

My boyfriend = way hotter than you, Destiny.

And anyways, why would I want to date a guy thats in love with randy orton, and looks like a girl? Makes no sense, rit?


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> My boyfriend = way hotter than you, Destiny.
> 
> And anyways, why would I want to date a guy thats in love with randy orton, and looks like a girl? Makes no sense, rit?


I've seen you pic love nothing special.

Just like you'd prefer your boyfriend. I prefer my Girl.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

AHH!

That hideous picture scared me, sorry.


----------



## Flash

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> My boyfriend = way hotter than you, Destiny.
> 
> And anyways, why would I want to date a guy thats in love with randy orton, and looks like a girl? Makes no sense, rit?


But your boyfriend dates someone who's in love with Randy Orton and looks like a girl, right?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yeah, but its ok, since I'm SUPPOSED to look like a girl. =)


----------



## iwishiwasawrestler

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Destiny said:


>


She has, um... big eyes. I'm talking fuckin' huge.


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dick Dastardly said:


> She has, um... big eyes. I'm talking fuckin' huge.


Hmmmm... That picture was took 10 seconds after she'd seem by dick and was shocked at how big it was   

Just kidding. Don't know really never really noticed.


----------



## Dr_Weed

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Destiny said:


> Hmmmm... That picture was took 10 seconds after she'd seem by dick and was shocked at how big it was
> 
> Just kidding. Don't know really never really noticed.


:lmao:lmao:lmao 
destiny you make me laugh


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh, yeah, he's a laugh riot...


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^^^ No he's a fool, honestly dean you really are only good for sexxx.......


----------



## Infamous Canibus

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Destiny said:


> Hmmmm... That picture was took 10 seconds after she'd seem by dick and was shocked at how big it was
> 
> Just kidding. Don't know really never really noticed.


*seen. *my.

yeah, that sucked.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Role Model said:


> ^^^ No he's a fool, honestly dean you really are only good for sexxx.......


There's a reason I'm second on the Moron list.

8========================================D


----------



## Infamous Canibus

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Haha, the old 'eight-equals-D' penis. Uber funny rit?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

See, me being the idiot that I am, thought that it was a smiley face.

=D

All of a sudden, its a penis.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^^ You knew it was a Penis, dont play silly bitches. You love it.

I·C you fucking legend, missed ya dawg.


----------



## Infamous Canibus

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Role Model said:


> ^^ You knew it was a Penis, dont play silly bitches. You love it.
> 
> I·C you fucking legend, missed ya dawg.


Haha, thanks man. Glad to see someone remembers the Infamous... y'kno... me.


----------



## sl0

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I remeber you. You were teh Media Whore !


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dick Dastardly said:


> She has, um... big eyes. I'm talking fuckin' huge.


Almost as bad as Chelsey's giant head.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oh. That hurt me deep down, yo.

Those NOdq people were mean, insulting my damn head. :no:


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Most of them hadnt ever seen a girl before, it was just abit of a shock for them.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> Oh. That hurt me deep down, yo.
> 
> Those NOdq people were mean, insulting my damn head. :no:


No offense.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



just Chelsey said:


> Oh. That hurt me deep down, yo.
> 
> Those NOdq people were mean, insulting my damn head. :no:


You mean your caveman dome?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

ha ha ha.. very funny.

Its not THAT big. And even if it is, bigger is better, eh?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

No, unless it means a bigger mouth.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Thats what I meant. Geez.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

O sorry my dearly beloved.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Thanks babe. =)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

IC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

Where you been? Hope you stick around.


----------



## Infamous Canibus

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Hah, took a lil break from WE to spend a little more time with my girl and my sons. But, I should be postin' a little more than I have been, which should be easy.


----------



## D-Man

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

W-E had so much influence on your life that it was preventing you from seeing your family as much as you would like to?

Damn.


----------



## LK

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Chelsey should get a tan.

Oh, it's true!


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Yeah, I'm very pale. Especially during the winter. I really don't care, though.

I don't fake tan. Ew.


----------



## Infamous Canibus

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Fake tans are hot.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Not if they are all orange and shit. 

I'd prefer to get a real tan, at the beach.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

fake tans make you look like a walking orange


----------



## Infamous Canibus

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



PlayaDirtyDog said:


> fake tans make you look like a walking orange


... that's not hot, how?


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

As long as it's good fake tan, yuh some girls can look hot. It's when they over do it and it looks totally orange, thats when it looks like shit.

But yeah real tans good and theres nothing wrong with a girl who doesnt have a total tan unless there very very pale.


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



> ... that's not hot, how?



Lmao. I missed you, I-C.

=)


----------



## D-Man

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Emperor Swindlertine said:


> D Man...are you sure you're not the long lost younger Ramone brother?


Maybe.


----------



## millenium boy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



D-Man said:


> Maybe.


WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO YOUR REP:shocked:


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

D-Man has a sexy smile.


----------



## D-Man

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## Infamous Canibus

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^ Dayum.


----------



## WrestlingGeniouz

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Meh.


damn guy that gurl looks as ugly as u do :lmao and da expression of ya face is just hilarious


----------



## WrestlingGeniouz

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



D-Man said:


>


u look like a very funny crazy maniac-type guy


----------



## Infamous Canibus

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^Don't double post. Double posting is for the blacks.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

-Mystery- looks stoned as fuck in that first one :agree:


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*


----------



## R.I.P84

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Heres some masturbation material for W-E. 

It's me (Left. The one missing part of his head) with my two cousins. Someone put a Patriots hat on my head before this pic was taken, and I wasn't about to be seen in that... So I cut that shit out.


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



















Few new pics of me... Djin a friends house party... was a fuckin blast


----------



## Kaneanite

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I'd hit it.


----------



## RKO™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



WrestlingGeniouz said:


> damn guy that gurl looks as ugly as u do :lmao and da expression of ya face is just hilarious


Don't you mean guy! Mystery LMAO


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Kaneanite said:


> I'd hit it.


Ya, but you'd hit the south end of a north bound fly blown goat...


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Emperor Swindlertine said:


> Ya, but you'd hit the south end of a north bound fly blown goat...


GREATEST QUOTE EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> Few new pics of me... Djin a friends house party... was a fuckin blast



OMFG I MET THAT GUY THIS ONE TIME....He touched me...




...Well, my hand.


----------



## Evil Steve

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BreakdownV1 said:


> OMFG I MET THAT GUY THIS ONE TIME....He touched me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well, my hand.



Teehee... still the only straight guy ive meet from a website jeff LOL


----------



## BreakdownV1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Evil Steve said:


> Teehee... still the only straight guy ive meet from a website jeff LOL


YOU TURNED ME!

Haha, nah, my girlfriend would kill me


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

*two new pictures of me...*


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



King of Charisma said:


> *two new pictures of me...*


I'd like to qoute from chris rock... "take off that silly ass hat"


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

lmao, it was meant for Some fun for people on here, iwas bored , so i did it


----------



## D-Man

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

That's what you do when you get bored? Put on hats?

Hahahahaha.


----------



## millenium boy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



King of Charisma said:


> *two new pictures of me...*


you don't look 15,you look 17


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

No, he looks about 15.


----------



## D-Man

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



millenium boy said:


> you don't look 15,you look 17


That's like saying "You don't look 24, you look 26."

There is pretty much no difference at all...haha.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

D-Man,

You don't look 18, you look like your 19.

Whoooooo Yeah! :agree: 

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Matt K

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Ok heres the one where i lookl like 10years old but im actually 12
http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/5961/dsc013997op.jpg
And heres the one where i look 12 which i am 12 now 
http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/6541/dsc01400g0jk.jpgImage was too big so now just direct links


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Here's two brand spankin' new pictures of me...


----------



## Kaneanite

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



King of Charisma said:


>











WTF


----------



## Chokeslam™

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Here's two brand spankin' new pictures of me...


Hott! I luvvv those brand ass spanking new pics of youu!


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Matt K said:


> Ok heres the one where i lookl like 10years old but im actually 12
> http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/5961/dsc013997op.jpg
> And heres the one where i look 12 which i am 12 now
> http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/6541/dsc01400g0jk.jpgImage was too big so now just direct links


There is no difference between looking 10 or 12.


----------



## I AM SlaM

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Kaneanite said:


> KoC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF
Click to expand...

Consider yourself repped. Nearly woke up the neighborhood laughin at that. :agree:


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I'm still laughing at that.

Consider your "snake" played with, Cody.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Kaneanite said:


> WTF


omg... words can not describe how funny, random and wrong that was


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Post you picture Thread*









Or:









Latin Life Rule.


----------



## D-Man

*Re: Post you picture Thread*










Are you wearing the chain that keeps a bath tub plug connected to the tub faucet?



Stone Cold X said:


>


That reminded me of this...


----------



## O'Haire

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



D-Man said:


> Are you wearing the chain that keeps a bath tub plug connected to the tub faucet?


rofl that one kept be laughing for a bit, so did Cody's. :agree:


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



 Stone Cold X said:


>


your hand is in all the wrong places


----------



## millenium boy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



PlayaDirtyDog said:


> your hand is in all the wrong places


you can't blame a man for pimping his sister lol


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Lamboski said:


>


somewhere close, you could hear destiny stalking... :argh:


----------



## SixOneNine619

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



D-Man said:


> Are you wearing the chain that keeps a bath tub plug connected to the tub faucet?


ROFL!!! D-Man ur a freakin' joker!! hahahah. ROFLMAO, that made me laugh for like 5 mins.


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



millenium boy said:


> you can't blame a man for pimping his sister lol



*::Two thumbs down::*

Don't do that. It's not funny in the least bit.


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

That ain't my sister. 

WTF is wrong with you.

That was July 4th...at a poster signing (as you can tell from the background). 

My sister....WTF is that about? 

I don't even have a sister.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Liar.


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Stone Cold X said:


> That ain't my sister.
> 
> WTF is wrong with you.
> 
> That was July 4th...at a poster signing (as you can tell from the background).
> 
> My sister....WTF is that about?
> 
> I don't even have a sister.


oooo someone's abit touchy about there sister.


----------



## White Raven

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Stone Cold X said:


> Or:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latin Life Rule.


lol are you Casey Affleck?


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dick Dastardly said:


> Liar.


sure...


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

You look 14, not 23.


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I look young, I know. But doesn't change the fact that I'm 23. I'm aware of it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Nine pics of me. Enjoy them while you still can. :agree:


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Rated R Superstar said:


>


Nice Jacket, man.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I'm tight like that.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

You blend in with the jacket, that's awesome.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Rated R Superstar said:


>


I feel like your trying to give me a kiss in this one... muah!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Funny pics by rated r superstar


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



















Wait a minu.............

Seperated at birth?? WTF??

Nahhh, it couldn't....be.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Lol, you both like orton, But why?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Haha, Dick.

OMG, it's him. Where have you been?


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Don't call me a dick, dick!


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Man....you tell me. Why did mom and dad decide to put me into a foster home? That's phucked up. Ahh well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Because they knew which one wouldn't cost them on welfare. 



Dick Dastardly said:


> Don't call me a dick, dick!


No Dick, you don't call me a fucking dick.....dick!


----------



## T.B.

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

At least I got placed into a wealthy family. Yesss.

Life is goot.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Sure, rub it in. At least I'm black.

Wait. Never mind.


----------



## The Deaner

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Don't you call me a dick again, dick.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Untill you suck my dick, you'll be called a dick, Dick!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

I wouldn't call either of you dicks for obvious reasons.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Oddlly enough, there is alot of dick in here. Too bad a female poster isn't here to enjoy this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Chelsey's coming.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Believe me, it's not from looking at any of the pictures in this thread.

OOOOOOOOOOOH, cOming. Silly me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

^^^Shouldn't you be banning people and closing thread?


----------



## Guest

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

Don't encourage it.


----------



## 100%Caborn

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Rated R Superstar said:


>


Wtf, the KINGS??? :no:


----------



## Dead Seabed

*Re: Post you picture Thread*

WTF a black person?!


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

wait... were all not black here???


----------



## D-Man

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



PlayaDirtyDog said:


> wait... were all not black here???


We're all black when the lights go out.



Stone Cold X said:


> Nice Jacket, man.


It's so black I can't even see it.

The coat, that is.


----------



## BabyBoy

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Rated R Superstar said:


>


I now believe in reincarnation. WE MISSED YOU, BUBBA!










Fuck you Cody. I found a closer match of somebody.


----------



## Dr_Weed

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



BreakTheWalls said:


>


BTW is a sexy guy :lmao


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Dr_Weed said:


> BTW is a sexy guy :lmao


I'm not sure whether to be flattered or uneasy.


----------



## Kaneanite

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Lacrimosa said:


> Fuck you Cody. I found a closer match of somebody.


They're both pretty good comparisons, and both from the same movie. I believe we both win. :agree:


----------



## Silverstein01Andy




----------



## LK

Emo!


----------



## AlexXx

I was just going to say.. I think we've found our ultimate Emo kid


----------



## I AM SlaM

Fire your barb....er, hair styl....er, mom. You'll thank me.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

LK said:


> Emo!


And here folks is the epitomy of the pot calling the kettle black. :agree:





















Still <3 u tho LK, .


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

fuckit, sorry Lee..., my bad.


----------



## LK

I'm not emo, and I don't get why I have to tell this 2324324 times.


----------



## D-Man

What an original haircut. I have never seen ANYBODY with that one before...

You're all like a bunch of damn clones, I tell you.


----------



## Guest

LK said:


> I'm not emo, and I don't get why I have to tell this 2324324 times.


He's old and he forgets.


----------



## I AM SlaM

D-Man said:


> You're all like a bunch of damn clones, I tell you.












"Let's all go to the lobbbbbbbbbbbbbby..." :lmao


----------



## LK

I AM SlaM said:


> "Let's all go to the lobbbbbbbbbbbbbby..." :lmao


I don't even get the joke, but I'm still laughing. Sooo cheesy, so funny. :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold X

Aw.....Fuck. I missed the whole "dick" joke. 

Damn you assholes.


----------



## I AM SlaM

LK said:


> I don't even get the joke, but I'm still laughing. Sooo cheesy, so funny. :lmao


To be honest...I don't even get it. VotD has nothing to do with clones (they all look the same though...creepy little runts) but meh. With the whole Lobby jingle, it just seemed to work.


----------



## White Raven

me on new years drunk... with my friend who was even more drunk


----------



## Danomac

Your friend looks like he has a hardcore mullet.


----------



## DB

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Rated R Superstar said:


>


Why do some people insist on posting pics of themselves giving the middle finger and doing the Randy Orton pose? Is it to sexually attract Destiny?


----------



## Stone Cold X

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



DB said:


> Why do some people insist on posting pics of themselves giving the middle finger and doing the Randy Orton pose? Is it to sexually attract Destiny?


Its called having fun.

Or: 

Its called ego. 

:lmao


----------



## just_chelsey

> Why do some people insist on posting pics of themselves giving the middle finger and doing the Randy Orton pose? Is it to sexually attract Destiny?


Haha. I bet so, you know how much destiny loves teh Orton...

Idk if I've posted my middle finger picture on W-E yet. Its a very strange picture.


----------



## The Deaner

BB got hold of it, somehow.


----------



## just_chelsey

Through MSN probably, because Otacunt had it as his UserPicture.

=)


----------



## Dead Seabed

LIAR

I committed no such thing.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oshit! My 900th post.. Its only appropriate that this post is in the 'Post Your Picture thread'.

And NO ONE LISTEN TO TEH OTACUNT. He's lying, i swear.


----------



## Stone Cold X

Hahahaha.....

STFU. :cussin: :cuss:


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

White Raven said:


> me on new years drunk... with my friend who was even more drunk


Which ******* are you?


----------



## The Deaner

Raven's a stoner Canadian, he's no *******.

I know ********.


----------



## just_chelsey

Ew, you don't know ********!

I know ********. You live in Florida, I live in NORTH CAROLINA. 

:no:


----------



## The Deaner

I live in Hick County, Florida.


----------



## just_chelsey

There is no such thing.

At least, to my knowledge.


----------



## The Deaner

Trust me, it exists, and I live in it.


----------



## just_chelsey

Wow. 

I would've never guessed that Florida, of all places, had a Hick County.

But I've only been to the nice places, with the amusement parks.


----------



## The Deaner

I live in between the amusement parks, you've probably passed through Lakeland. You wouldn't know it, but there are thousands of ******** in Lakeland. Camo wearing sons of bitches...


----------



## Role Model

What the hell around the amusement parks is horrible from what I can remember........full of shit food place.


----------



## The Deaner

Not around, in between. There are parks in Tampa and Orlando, and I'm in between.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Dick Dastardly said:


> Not around, in between. There are parks in Tampa and Orlando, and I'm in between.


So you live with the ********?


----------



## The Deaner

Nope, go to school with them, though.

I live in a house. With indoor plumbing.


----------



## Role Model

Dick Dastardly said:


> Nope, go to school with them, though.
> 
> I live in a house. With indoor plumbing.


oh my god, next you'll be saying you have a flushing toilet.


----------



## just_chelsey

> I live in a house. With indoor plumbing.


INDOOR PLUMING??!?!

I'm totally coming to your house.


----------



## Kenny

*Ok here are about 7 new pics of me. Some of them im just acting stupid.*
*1)*
*2)*
*3)*
*4)*
*5)*
*6)*
*7)*

*Yeah i may look terrible. I just woke up. Meh.*


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> oh my god, next you'll be saying you have a flushing toilet.


******** don't have indoor plumbing, I was trying to seperate myself from them. Yeah.


----------



## mathewmonty23

King of Charisma said:


> *Ok here are about 7 new pics of me. Some of them im just acting stupid.*
> *1)*
> *2)*
> *3)*
> *4)*
> *5)*
> *6)*
> *7)*
> 
> *Yeah i may look terrible. I just woke up. Meh.*


Nice Pics , i like the tshirt in number 2. And cool poster of sting.


----------



## AlexXx

I went out with some friends. Ya heres me


----------



## Kenny

Nice pic Alexxx


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

AleXXX said:


> I went out with some friends. Ya heres me


Move over Chelsey!!!


----------



## mathewmonty23

Really nice pic


----------



## Evil Steve

Great pic Alexxx


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

KOC, what is up with all these silly hats?


----------



## Kenny

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> KOC, what is up with all these silly hats?


There called Visors, Hats without a top so it just goes around your forehead, they aint silly, I wear them silly


----------



## White Raven

AleXXX said:


> I went out with some friends. Ya heres me


what was that again a cleveage whore????


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

White Raven said:


> what was that again a cleveage whore????


What cleveage?


----------



## The Deaner

She didn't post any cleavage. 

*starts a 'We Want Cleavage' chant*


----------



## Kenny

*Continues Dean's Chants*


----------



## White Raven

Gotta give the fans what they chant..
:lmao


----------



## SweetChinMusic

Chant! Chant!


----------



## I AM SlaM

Pipe down...you know that pic's got enough goods to rub one out to. Frickin whine bags.

Give'em an inch...and then they got something to play with.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

I AM SlaM said:


> Pipe down...you know that pic's got enough goods to rub one out to. Frickin whine bags.
> 
> Give'em an inch...and then they got something to play with.


They dream of the day they grow an inch Slammer...:agree:


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

LMAO, I love Slam's hidden messages.


----------



## Kenny

Slam is a fuckin hilarious guy.


----------



## sl0

Couple of years old pic. Paris, France.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Where was this taken?


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Dc. said:


> Couple of years old pic. Paris, France.


Finally a pic of Dc.
:sex
I'd hit it


----------



## DB

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> Where was this taken?


I think it is the Palace of Versailles, I'm not sure. I remember the garden looking something like that.


----------



## AlexXx

That is the Palais de Versailles- in the gardens I do believe . I recognise the bronze statuettes from when I was there a long time ago


----------



## DB

AleXXX said:


> That is the Palais de Versailles- in the gardens I do believe . I recognise the bronze statuettes from when I was there a long time ago


Well at least I got the place right.

So, some pics of DB...









God knows what I'm pointing at, probably my mate Vicky for looking like a slag.









Summer fun.









I was convinced to put on an alice band, fuck knows why I did it as I looked like a twat. 

And now some pics I just took...









Fuck you I'm not emo.


----------



## LK

Can't wait 'til NDF post pics of even longer hair, if he still has it...


----------



## DB

LK said:


> Can't wait 'til NDF post pics of even longer hair, if he still has it...


Bloody hell, NDF has even longer hair than me?


----------



## sl0

Yea,very long.


----------



## DB

Dc. said:


> Yea,very long.


That's Not Dave Foley!

Poor joke, oh well.


----------



## NDF

Yes, it's longer DB's. NDF doesn't own a digital camera though. One of these days...


----------



## DB

NDF said:


> Yes, it's longer DB's. NDF doesn't own a digital camera though. One of these days...


Not even a webcam?


----------



## NDF

Nope. Not sure why exactly I don't have one either. 

My hair is only about chin-level these days.


----------



## BabyBoy

What about the picture you posted months ago, Tom Green?

o

DB is the prime example of internet geek. NDF's looks good on him.


----------



## NDF

This one? 











[old] Camera phone, by the way.


----------



## BabyBoy

Nah, it was actually a face shot if I remember correctly.


----------



## NDF

Hmm, I've got no idea. Oh well.


----------



## DB

Lacrimosa said:


> DB is the prime example of internet geek. NDF's looks good on him.


Pfft no. I may look like one  but I sure am not. How many in my year at school there are many. One kid had major backproblems from staying on his computer all day till about 4am and another apparently, but unlikely had heart problems for getting zero exercise. It's awful what COD and CSS can do to you.


----------



## Kenny

Jesus. I just viewed DB'S pics, your hair is soooooo long, Are you living in the 70's again or something?


----------



## Smartguy

AleXXX said:


> I went out with some friends. Ya heres me


You look like you just got hit by a train.Nasty looking as hell


----------



## millenium boy

Smartguy said:


> You look like you just got hit by a train.Nasty looking as hell


lol,you smart mouth s.o.b


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

Smartguy said:


> You look like you just got hit by a train.Nasty looking as hell


When you show your pimple infested, grey haired, D&D playing face online, then you can mouth off...until then, show some iota of respect for those that are not too ugly to post their own pics.




fuckwit:no:


----------



## AlexXx

Haha I love it. Woo insults.


----------



## Dr_Weed

That me with my girlfriend at the prom, back in june


----------



## I AM SlaM

Hey Tony Soprano...tell yer pop's to call off the cement shoes will ya? 

Nah man...you're alright.

As for the shot on Alexxx's pic. I've witnessed people talking outta their ass before...but jeebus. His head's so far up there his proctologist shudders at the thought.

(Ya know he creamed twice over it and just didn't wanna look pathetic right? Frickin diddlers...just own up to it and the world'll be a merrier place!)


----------



## William2k2DJ

>


She looks hot, have any nudes?i'm serious, plz


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

William2k2DJ said:


> She looks hot, have any nudes?i'm serious, plz


Sad, Just sad... :no:


----------



## Dr_Weed

William2k2DJ said:


> She looks hot, have any nudes?i'm serious, plz


what about ???
STFU n00b


----------



## BabyBoy

loz, you have a _ in your name and you're calling somebody else a n00b?


----------



## Dr_Weed

Lacrimosa said:


> loz, you have a _ in your name and you're calling somebody else a n00b?


And ???
its not my fault i cant change my name


----------



## BabyBoy

Your typing only furthers the questioning as to if you are a n00b or not. IT's leaning towards the positive side.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Don't take Smartguy aka TheDeadman_313 serious. He's just trying to be a twat 'cuz the crowning acheivement of his life is being an admin at an IF board.


----------



## William2k2DJ

DR_WEED said:


> what about ???
> STFU n00b


Take a damn joke. I actually said a compliment about your girlfriend, you should be happy I didn't verbally abuse her red eyes...

Have any nudes yet?


----------



## Dr_Weed

William2k2DJ said:


> Take a damn joke. I actually said a compliment about your girlfriend, you should be happy I didn't verbally abuse her red eyes...
> 
> Have any nudes yet?


her eyes are not red 
if you want to see her nude, come make a menage a trois with us :lmao


----------



## BabyBoy

menage et tois? Is that what you mean. Ha, sorry, but I think that only applies to people with one chin.


----------



## Crimsontide

Lacrimosa said:


> menage et tois? Is that what you mean. Ha, sorry, but I think that only applies to people with one chin.


That's cold.


----------



## 100%Caborn

Hay BB. You had two chins once.


----------



## AlexXx

Lacrimosa said:


> menage et tois? Is that what you mean.


Uh, it's ménage-à-trois, he was right. Yours makes absolutely no sense .


----------



## LK

Dinner for three. I know Fat Joe likes 'em.


----------



## William2k2DJ

> her eyes are not red
> if you want to see her nude, come make a menage a trois with us


I would, but I can only take one vagina at a time, so have a great time outside the door...


----------



## BabyBoy

AleXXX said:


> Uh, it's ménage-à-trois, he was right. Yours makes absolutely no sense .


Run it through a translator and see what you get.



100%Caborn said:


> Hay BB. You had two chins once.


SEriously? Would you remind me when? I don't think being 200 pounds really gives you a double chin, you fucking ******. Run back to your momma's tit now.


----------



## LK

Lacrimosa said:


> Run it through a translator and see what you get.


menage et tois = Diner and yours.

Doesn't make sense John.


----------



## AlexXx

I studied French for 8 years of my life. I think I would have some idea of what it means.


----------



## LK

I'm gonna pick up my French next semester. It's cool!


----------



## 100%Caborn

Lacrimosa said:


> SEriously? Would you remind me when? I don't think being 200 pounds really gives you a double chin, you fucking ******.


Oh I'm sorry, my mistake. That was my scrotum.waitin' for the ol' "your balls don't even drop yet" jokes....


----------



## Sexxums

That's me, I took that just about an hour ago.


----------



## I AM SlaM

Wow....so that's what someone who's full of shit looks like?

Bravo. You pull it off nicely.


----------



## BabyBoy

AleXXX said:


> I studied French for 8 years of my life. I think I would have some idea of what it means.


I need to get a new translator then.

Seriously, Caborn. I'm not in the mood right now. One fuck up out of you and I'm banning you.


----------



## 100%Caborn

Fine. I didn't know you weren't in a good mood. On the Internet, it's hard to tell.


----------



## BabyBoy

It just means I'm not going to be lienient with your, or anybody else's, bullshit.


----------



## 100%Caborn

Bullshit? Ha, that's so ironic...

But I feel ya.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Lacrimosa is a ******.but babyboy iz cul right


----------



## BabyBoy

Wrong thread.

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207420


----------



## D-Man

I found some pink boots in my school hallway today, so I stole them.



edit: OOOOOOOOOOK, the pics I posted aren't showing.


----------



## I AM SlaM

:lmao 

They go great with that MetallicA shirt. Oh yeah!


----------



## White Raven

D-Man said:


> I found some pink boots in my school hallway today, so I stole them.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: OOOOOOOOOOK, the pics I posted aren't showing.


you remind me of Jimmy Jacob


----------



## Guest

Lacrimosa said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207420


It would have been much more funny had you linked to this thread: http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26026

I hate you now.


----------



## Rene Dupree™

Dr_Weed said:


>


Sexy Girl, Fat Boy.


----------



## LK

The girl ain't sexy, hot, or attractive.


----------



## Ace.

LK said:


> The girl ain't sexy, hot, or attractive.


I second that.


----------



## LK

But the girl on the left, mmm, she's fine.No she's not, but I'm not ruining my joke.


----------



## D-Man

Some more pink boot shots:







This is from this past Monday... I thought it would funny just to grub it up over the holidays and not shave, so people would be like 'WTF' when I came back after 2 weeks. This is the result:



That picture however was taken at a barbershop...I got a haircut about 5 mins after that pic, and shaved the next day...

So then we have me today:


My 'locker pose'


My 'nerd pose' (those aren't my glasses...ahaha)


----------



## William2k2DJ

> The girl ain't sexy, hot, or attractive.


I still want nudes.

Why don't Cameras I use ever work. Its like they don't like me or I'm ugly.



My ego against myself said:


> I second that.


----------



## sl0

LMAO @ The Pink Boots.



William2k2DJ said:


> I still want nudes.
> 
> Why don't Cameras I use ever work. Its like they don't like me or I'm ugly.


You are still not going get any nudes.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

D-Man said:


>


You look like the person who would post, etc.. under that name.


----------



## Legendary Ora

I can do a standing star press now.


----------



## White Raven

^^^ that may be soo but i bet you won't be getting any girls any time soon. Maybe you should try being smart instead of doing shooting star presses.Those pics are the reason those warning are before wwe events


----------



## AWESOM-O

Ora, try it from a higher height next time.


----------



## Kenny

Legendary Ora said:


> I can do a standing star press now.


Geez. dont you ever pay attention to "dont try this at home"


----------



## Legendary Ora

Guys its not just from a standing star press i know how to land it easy now.Something else happened to i dont wanna say that lol. And no i didnt get my arse kicked.


----------



## just_chelsey

Aw. Ora, that sucks.

Reminds me of the time I tried to do melina's split on my bed, and I totally pulled a muscle or something in my leg.

Not as bad as your injury, though. Be careful next time.


----------



## Ace.

Legendary Ora said:


> Guys its not just from a standing star press i know how to land it easy now.Something else happened to i dont wanna say that lol. And no i didnt get my arse kicked.


Tell us what happened Ora.


----------



## The Deaner

He got his ass kicked.


----------



## White Raven

i bet he got hard core dick slaped


----------



## Dead Seabed

It's pretty obvious he had sex with a rhino.


----------



## Kenny

just Chelsey said:


> Aw. Ora, that sucks.
> 
> Reminds me of the time I tried to do melina's split on my bed, and I totally pulled a muscle or something in my leg.
> 
> Not as bad as your injury, though. Be careful next time.


I wouldnt mind being your bed for a day. Lol.


----------



## BreakdownV1

The fuck Ora? I've kicked the crap out of guys and left them looking better than that.


----------



## Ace.

I don't think a Shooting Star Press would do that to you would it?


----------



## WrestlingGeniouz

:lmao


William2k2DJ said:


> She looks hot, have any nudes?i'm serious, plz


u look gay as hell and ur gurlfriend is digusting:lmao no wonder yall go good together, fat prick biaaatch, ur da true noob


----------



## White Raven

then you must not be kicking ass hard enough


----------



## WrestlingGeniouz

Dr_Weed said:


> That me with my girlfriend at the prom, back in june


the quote i posted was aimed at u...u ugly fat pig ass bastard u ugly as shit so is ur nasty looking hidious thing u call a gurlfriend haha :lmao damn u a real noob


----------



## Ace.

WrestlingGeniouz said:


> the quote i posted was aimed at u...u ugly fat pig ass bastard u ugly as shit so is ur nasty looking hidious thing u call a gurlfriend haha :lmao damn u a real noob


Well arn't you nice.


----------



## AWESOM-O

WrestlingGeniouz said:


> the quote i posted was aimed at u...u ugly fat pig ass bastard u ugly as shit so is ur nasty looking hidious thing u call a gurlfriend haha :lmao damn u a real noob



But he isnt fucking his mom...


----------



## Rene Dupree™

WrestlingGeniouz said:


> the quote i posted was aimed at u...u ugly fat pig ass bastard u ugly as shit so is ur nasty looking hidious thing u call a gurlfriend haha :lmao damn u a real noob


This is sad ... :no:


----------



## Kenny

Not as sad as you being banned now lol^


----------



## Ace.

LOL^^

I never liked that guy anyways. He typed in a French language.


----------



## AWESOM-O

It's called French...


----------



## Ace.

-FS- said:


> It's called French...



I guess so...


----------



## Kenny

I just found out that That wasnt dr_weed in those pictures, it was just a google picture.


----------



## Ace.

King of Charisma said:


> I just found out that That wasnt dr_weed in those pictures, it was just a google picture.


What did you type in google to get that picture?


----------



## Legendary Ora

Lol I knew that wasnt Dr_Weed , with his grammar you can't think hes really the age he put on. 19 or 18 he put on but i think hes 11 around there .


----------



## SixOneNine619

here's a pic of me, scanned my student card, and added some better lighting effects on photoshop..










tell me, am i hot or what? 
haha im just joking, but id like to know what the girls think =)


----------



## Ace.

You look like a younger Rey.


----------



## SixOneNine619

lol im asian if u didnt notice..


----------



## Ace.

SixOneNine619 said:


> lol im asian if u didnt notice..


No, I didn't notice.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

SixOneNine619 said:


> here's a pic of me, scanned my student card, and added some better lighting effects on photoshop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me, am i hot or what?
> haha im just joking, but id like to know what the girls think =)












Kind of does look like Rey Mysterio a little bit.


----------



## The Deaner

Ugh, I can see why they wear masks...


----------



## SixOneNine619

^^lol u asshole..are u callin me ugly?!


----------



## SaMi.

SixOneNine619 said:


> ^^lol u asshole..are u callin me ugly?!


he was talking about that psicosis & rey:agree: or was he....


----------



## The Deaner

You decide.


----------



## g50

your ugly


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

g50 said:


> your ugly


Atleast he doesn't suck dick for money... now get to work bitch.


----------



## I AM SlaM

He also had balls enough to post a pic. Where are your grapefruits spuckey? Probably lodged far within the hollowed cavities of your puckered up asshole!

Now suck a love bubble outta my musical oriface. Tis your sole purpose in life, so your postings have led me to believe.


----------



## Kenny

Rofl at I am slam, Im going to Quote that.


----------



## Grace

g50 said:


> your ugly


His ugly what? At least finish the sentence.


----------



## WrestlingGeniouz

CaGe said:


> Well arn't you nice.


oh yeah?? well look at the fat bastard he looks like a overweight **** plus ppl sayin he got the pic from google, so iss prolly fake


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

King of Charisma said:


> Rofl at I am slam, Im going to Quote that.


You make it look like he's talking trash to me...


----------



## just_chelsey

I haven't posted pics in like, foreverrrrr. I actually look HAPPY in these pictures.. 



I'm in love with that hat..


----------



## g50

Fat bitch


----------



## Kenny

wheres the colour??
Its always black lol
STFU g5o.


----------



## just_chelsey

Black and white pictures look classy.

I love black and white.


----------



## Kenny

ok fair enough.


----------



## -Mystery-

g50 said:


> Fat bitch


The haters seem to follow you everywhere Chelsey....


----------



## just_chelsey

Evil bitches..


----------



## Kenny

Maybe that g50 guy hasnt hit through puberty yet and is still thinking "girls have cudies" and all that shit.
I suspect that this guy is very young.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

just Chelsey said:


> I haven't posted pics in like, foreverrrrr. I actually look HAPPY in these pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with that hat..



Chelsey, you look so beautiful.


----------



## just_chelsey

^ ^ Aw, thanks! 

Well, he [g50, or whatever] positive repped me, so whatever.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Chelsey you don't look like you live in Charlotte... You look more like you would live in Raleigh or near the beach. Which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## just_chelsey

Haha, I never thought of that before..


----------



## The Deaner

Charlotte sucks because the Panthers play there.


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, but who's beating the Bears right now?1>!>!

CHARLOTTE.


----------



## The Deaner

Who beat the Panthers in Charlotte?

Tampa Bay.


----------



## just_chelsey

Pfft. At least the panthers actually ADVANCED in the playoffs.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Dick Dastardly said:


> Charlotte sucks because the Panthers play there.





just Chelsey said:


> Pfft. At least the panthers actually ADVANCED in the playoffs.


Owned ....by a girl


----------



## The Deaner

Because the Bucs got screwed by a bad call.


----------



## Evil Steve

Some recent pics of me...


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Yea you fit your sig.


----------



## SixOneNine619

nice facial hair evil steve, u sorta look like austin aries!


----------



## BabyBoy

Evil Steve said:


> Some recent pics of me...


OSHAT, what do the guys say when you tickle them?


----------



## Evil Steve

Lacrimosa said:


> OSHAT, what do the guys say when you tickle them?



UMMMMM they say that tickles? meh my BF likes the beard so he has no complaints



SixOneNine619 said:


> nice facial hair evil steve, u sorta look like austin aries!



















ummmmmmm kinda see where you coming from but not sure


----------



## DB

Evil Steve said:


>


Ryan Dunn from Viva La Bam.


----------



## just_chelsey

Wow, you're right. He does look like ryan dunn. And white raven looks a bit like him too.

Isn't it appropriate that my 1,000th post is in the 'Post your picture thread'?


----------



## SIAG

Eh, guess I might as well put my pic up.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

just Chelsey said:


> Wow, you're right. He does look like ryan dunn. And white raven looks a bit like him too.
> 
> Isn't it appropriate that my 1,000th post is in the 'Post your picture thread'?



Congratulations! :agree:


----------



## RKO™

g50 said:


> Fat bitch


:lmao


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

SIAG said:


> Eh, guess I might as well put my pic up.


is that your girl on the right?


----------



## SIAG

^^^Nah, just a girl I worked with this summer. Shes hot though, rite?


----------



## RKO™

It's his sister.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Yea she's cute.

EDIT: why didn't you try to hook up with her? Was she one of this girls who just have alot of problems in life?


----------



## just_chelsey

She's pretty, and SIAG is hot.


----------



## SIAG

> EDIT: why didn't you try to hook up with her? Was she one of this girls who just have alot of problems in life?


Not exactly, but I heard a few stories that made me think twice about it.



> and SIAG is hot.


Awww Chelsey you made me fell all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## The Deaner

SIAG said:


> Not exactly, but I heard a few stories that made me think twice about it.


Was one of the rumors that her pussy played the Batcave in the last Batman movie?


----------



## SIAG

LMAO, something like that Dean. Not exactly Superman's fortress of solitude either if ya know what I mean.


----------



## RKO™

No she just had a very large trout.


----------



## Evil Steve

DB said:


> Ryan Dunn from Viva La Bam.



I can see that... just to lazy to find a comparisson pic


----------



## White Raven

Evil Steve said:


> I can see that... just to lazy to find a comparisson pic


There an only be one dunn lookalike.. I demand you shave or i challange you to a duel


----------



## Evil Steve

White Raven said:


> There an only be one dunn lookalike.. I demand you shave or i challange you to a duel




OK

THERE I WIN

WANNA REMATCH?

TO LATE I WIN AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## LK

Don't duel with gay people, they always try to kiss you! That's what they're like.


----------



## Kaneanite

LET'S ALL PLAY A GAME OF GRAB ASS!!!


----------



## I AM SlaM

Gives a whole new meaning to duck, duck, GOOSE! 

Shit...now I'm it. ::runs::


----------



## Evil Steve

Kaneanite said:


> LET'S ALL PLAY A GAME OF GRAB ASS!!!



Pppfffffttttt

you wish cody...


----------



## Kliqster

I'm not gay. I'm just heterosexually challenged. 

(Ed is my wife)


----------



## AlexXx

EDIT: Hot pictures totally Fincheh <3

Some people may call me a picture whore.. yeah I'm not disagreeing.


----------



## Kenny

Nice pics Alexxx


----------



## Kliqster

AleXXX said:


> Some people may call me a picture whore.. yeah I'm not disagreeing.


The camera is my penis and you is smiling at it, right?

Shexehlicious, my sweetums.

xxx


----------



## RedSox....

Sexy Boy, Toy Boy ?

My Picture.


----------



## Kenny

Whos on the TV?


----------



## RedSox....

King of Charisma said:


> Whos on the TV?


Dunno


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

RedSox™ said:


>


for the love of god, cut that hair


----------



## I AM SlaM

Dude...it's Lou Ferigno! HULK SMASH!!!


----------



## White Raven

AleXXX said:


> EDIT: Hot pictures totally Fincheh <3
> 
> Some people may call me a picture whore.. yeah I'm not disagreeing.


I like whores


----------



## RedSox....

I AM SlaM said:


> Dude...it's Lou Ferigno! HULK SMASH!!!


Thanks


----------



## I AM SlaM

No probs, buddy.


----------



## BabyBoy

RedSox™ said:


> Thanks


He meant without the muscles though.


----------



## Rajah

RedSox™ said:


> Sexy Boy, Toy Boy ?


I was going to say wanker.


----------



## Dan19

This be me.


----------



## William2k2DJ

I swear theres this guy who looks like you and tapes wrestling shows...


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Dan19 said:


> This be me.


whats with all these hats?


----------



## BIE

Well because I am sooo bored, and the other photos of me are quite old, heres a rarely recent one of me


----------



## Kenny

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> whats with all these hats?


Hats own.


----------



## RedSox....

Rajah said:


> I was going to say wanker.


:shocked:


----------



## Dan19

William2k2DJ said:


> I swear theres this guy who looks like you and tapes wrestling shows...


Wha...?  




PlayaDirtyDog said:


> whats with all these hats?


I just got my mop cut and it was abit too short for my liking.


----------



## I AM SlaM

How should I put this, BIE. My wang...would like...to _plow_ you. 

Nah seriously, not too shabby. Prepare to be the envy of most 15 y/o n00bs. :agree:


----------



## Dan19

Haha thanks man your to kind.
Who are BIE and my wang though?


----------



## RedSox....

Dan19 said:


> Haha thanks man your to kind.
> Who are BIE and my wang though?


He's not talking to you 
BIE is a girl


----------



## Dan19

RedSox™ said:


> He's not talking to you
> BIE is a girl


 Oh i see, i didn't relise what he was saying, then i scrolled up and saw her. My bad.


----------



## Raw is Jericho

*This christmas :*


----------



## I AM SlaM

Santa....you foolish bastard. If you get lung cancer, who'll deliver the presents?!?!

Nice pics. 

And Dan...my meaty totem pole will never yearn for you. Sorry...but that's just how it goes.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Raw is Jericho said:


> *This christmas :*



Every pic i see of Lee, he's smoking.


----------



## Raw is Jericho

-FS- said:


> Every pic i see of Lee, he's smoking.


Or drinking


----------



## Dan19

I AM SlaM said:


> And Dan...my meaty totem pole will never yearn for you. Sorry...but that's just how it goes.


*Sniff* I quess we'll leave it there then  

I'm looking for some other pics right now to show off my true beauty, maybe you'll change your mind then Slam


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Raw is Jericho said:


>


It looks like santa just finished you off... or the other way around...


----------



## I AM SlaM

Must've been good too, cuz Ol' Saint Nick's lookin a wee bit cross eyed.


----------



## just_chelsey

I'm starting to go back to my net-whorish ways. 

Its amazing; I lost 5 pounds, and I look completely different. Or at least, I think so.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Girl you look amazing


----------



## millenium boy

chelsey can i have your number:yum:


----------



## BabyBoy

Chelsey, you look amazingly ugly.


----------



## SIAG

Very hot Chelsey.


----------



## just_chelsey

> Chelsey, you look amazingly ugly.


Thanks, babe. I love you too.



> Very hot Chelsey.


Aw, thanks. You're hot too. No kidding.


----------



## The Deaner

I lost your number, Chels. Somebody stole my phone. PM it to me, plz?


----------



## just_chelsey

Lmfao. Sure. Hold on.


----------



## BabyBoy

hay wtf, pm me da #


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

Lacrimosa said:


> Chelsey, you look amazingly ugly.


Now the next time you're having girl troubles my mate, I will refer you back to this post...  















<3


----------



## The Deaner

WTF CHELSEY! SEND ME THE DAMN NUMBER ALREADY~!


----------



## just_chelsey

My boyfriend IS over at my house, right now. He'll get pissed. 

Yeah. 

Ask me tomorrow.


----------



## The Deaner

Aw, me and him are tight, he wont mind.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Send number? Shit. Chelsey send me teh finished copy of the sex-tape we made together.

Boyfriend? Pissed off? Please.


----------



## just_chelsey

Ew, someone isn't in a good mood.

I took those pics for you, you know. 

Much <3. Be happy.


----------



## The Imperfect

Sorry Chelsey, you are overrated :sad:


----------



## just_chelsey

Sorry the Imperfect; Your graphics suck!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Me? Not in a good mood?

Explain.


----------



## The Imperfect

just Chelsey said:


> Sorry the Imperfect; Your graphics suck!


I never said they didn't... :sad:


----------



## just_chelsey

Meh, mike, you just don't seem to be in your normal happy, horny, and funny mood.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It is cuz of the fucking snow storm i'm in rit now. 6 to 8 inches. I'll be shovelling for the next hour, or so.


----------



## The Deaner

Tell your mom to get off her fat ass and go do it herself, it's how I get out of doing shit.


----------



## I AM SlaM

Quitcherbitch bout the shoveling. We know how you like to grip the handle and tug...so it's nothing new or overly strenuous to your "routine"

I just hit you with a mega-o! (Routine shot...diddler shot...told you to go do physical labor. Yeah...whatcha got? Huh? HUH?!?!)































You atleast get pics and what not. Don't expect me to pull punches! :cuss: 
::hides before pics get sent my way...Govt's crackin down don'tcha know?::


----------



## Legendary Ora

Lol the day i say that my mom will probably break her back shoveling. Its me or my dad when it comes to shoveling. And i usually do it nowadays.


----------



## Mikey Damage

SlaMMy, you try too hard. :agree:

<3.

What am I going to do? Take it.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

DeluxeDouche2000™ said:


> SlaMMy, you try too hard. :agree:


It's never too hard  

(not in any way a gay comment... or is it?)

(no it's not)


----------



## Ace.

just Chelsey said:


> My boyfriend IS over at my house, right now. He'll get pissed.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Ask me tomorrow.


And you wonder why your boyfriend has a drinking problem.:no:


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

So...this IS still the "post your picture thread" isn't it?


----------



## Ace.

Yea, I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

CaGe said:


> And you wonder why your boyfriend has a drinking problem.:no:


LMAO, thats was cold. Repped added.


----------



## Ace.

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> LMAO, thats was cold. Repped added.


Repped back.

Well when I can.


----------



## HPNOTIQ




----------



## I AM SlaM

Time's look awfully tough down at the ol' soup kitchen....(I mean Cheese and Cracker Factories...they can't even afford the whole cake!)


----------



## RedSox....

WE Legend said:


>


You look funny


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

damn, someone needs to learn how to cut a cake


----------



## BabyBoy

oshat, your sig looks like you took a picture of Dean's asshole with his new tattoo.


----------



## Ace.

WE Legend kind of looks like Colin Farrell at the first glance.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Lacrimosa said:


> oshat, your sig looks like you took a picture of Dean's asshole with his new tattoo.


Thats what I was going for.


----------



## I AM SlaM

Meh...I look at it, and I see a kitty. Dean's asshole that is!

BRING BACK THE BOOBS!!! :cuss:


----------



## The Deaner

Lacrimosa said:


> oshat, your sig looks like you took a picture of Dean's asshole with his new tattoo.


It's not that big...

is it?


----------



## ali3n




----------



## just_chelsey

Red X's are so hawt..


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

I AM SlaM said:


> Meh...I look at it, and I see a kitty. Dean's asshole that is!
> 
> BRING BACK THE BOOBS!!! :cuss:


The people have spoken!


----------



## sl0

Everybody loves silicon cans.


----------



## I AM SlaM

Never grows tiring....as much as my forearm does from it. :shocked:


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

ali3n said:


>


^^^
Best post ever! :no: 

Try this instead.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Emperor Swindlertine said:


> ^^^
> Best post ever! :no:
> 
> Try this instead.


I hope i look that young when i'm 40


----------



## BIE

I AM SlaM said:


> How should I put this, BIE. My wang...would like...to _plow_ you.
> 
> Nah seriously, not too shabby. Prepare to be the envy of most 15 y/o n00bs. :agree:


Sorry just noticed this, err thanks


----------



## Chokeslam™

BIE = Best Female poster


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Chokeslam™ said:


> BIE = Best Female poster


True.


----------



## RedSox....

BIE > Chelsey 

Oh Shit.


----------



## AWESOM-O

yep


----------



## Chokeslam™

BIE Hos list?


----------



## BIE

Wow. I've got a following. You Mental People! Lol Jk.


----------



## Chokeslam™

LOL! Not mental, just BIE followers


----------



## The Deaner

OSHIT UR HAWT BIE CAN I HAVE UR #? CHELSEY IS UGLY COMPARED 2 U! Oshit, not! My dirty lil' ho > you!


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Guys always on The Net + Female Posters= Armageddon

W-E will be the site of a final and conclusive battle between the forces of good and evil. Hell will break loose with sticky fingertips and stalkers alike. No box of tissue is safe.


----------



## Stone Cold X

Hahaha.....Nice post. +Rep.


----------



## LK

AleXXX>Chelsey>BIE

As far as pics go.


----------



## White Raven

LK said:


> AleXXX>Chelsey>BIE
> 
> As far as pics go.


So were starting a food chain here are we


----------



## D-Man

Well, this isn't me. It's my room:


 







​


----------



## BIE

I dont think you have enough cds.....


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Awesome room D-Man, You keep your room clean.

I use to have bandana's covering my wall.


----------



## White Raven

d-man you may want to think about rehab


----------



## just_chelsey

Ah, D-Man, Nice collection.


----------



## Chokeslam™

Nice collection Dman, like what muh BIE said, I dont think you got a lot of cds. I mean seriously, thats really nothing


----------



## D-Man

The first pic is actually DVDs. CDs are in the second pic. 

edit: For the love of god someone please change that smilie, it's so gay.


----------



## BIE

Ok then, I dont think you have a lot of DVDs then, Better? Lol


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

I noticed you had a video camera, vcr and a capturing device... been making movies?


----------



## RedSox....

Nice room
Metallica ''Die Hard'' Fan !


----------



## D-Man

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> I noticed you had a video camera, vcr and a capturing device... been making movies?


Yep... sadly I'm still stuck with Hi8 tapes haha.


----------



## AlexXx

Hah you need to get yourself on Mini DV, makes life so much easier.


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

Wow. I love it how "Post your pic!11!!!" threads are always the most active.

You horny assholes!

<3


----------



## RedSox....

what?


----------



## TheLastJoECool

^^^woah dude. if i were not a guy. just kidding.


----------



## NDF

It must be hard to suck in your stomach that far.


----------



## Crimsontide

just Chelsey said:


> I'm starting to go back to my net-whorish ways.
> 
> Its amazing; I lost 5 pounds, and I look completely different. Or at least, I think so.


Totally my bitch.


----------



## TheLastJoECool

RedSox™ said:


> Another Pic :


DID THOSE MEAN KIDS AT THE STATION MAKE FUN OF YOU?


----------



## RedSox....

TheLastJoECool said:


> DID THOSE MEAN KIDS AT THE STATION MAKE FUN OF YOU?


No, but your mom had fun with me


----------



## TheLastJoECool

She dosnt know u.


----------



## NDF

You both suck at comebacks.


----------



## LK

NDF said:


> You both suck at comebacks.


You too!


----------



## The Deaner

k chels i got mah celly back so send me dem digits k


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

Well, I couldn't help but laughign when I took these pictures, and I just got a (horrible) haircut, but anyway here is me.


----------



## NDF

LK said:


> You too!



yo mama sucks my cumbak!


----------



## White Raven

NDF said:


> It must be hard to suck in your stomach that far.


Ya thats not a 6 pack its your ribs


----------



## LK




----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

CharismaticEnigma™ said:


>


If you look up mark in the dictionary, you will see this picture



LK said:


>


Using photoshop spoils the fun. :sad:


----------



## Lunatic999

You'll find pics of me from there:
www.rate.ee/users/K-Mysterio

*PLEASE DON'T LAUGH*


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

White Raven said:


> Ya thats not a 6 pack its your ribs


lmao...I am in <3 with your sig atm btw... 


Looks like me 20 yrs ago...:agree:


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Lunatic999 said:


> You'll find pics of me from there:
> www.rate.ee/users/K-Mysterio


You look like you would be a tall person. The first one looks like you been sniffing coke. Explains why your skinny...


----------



## Evil Steve

I shaved ... a bit teehee


----------



## White Raven

Emperor Swindlertine said:


> lmao...I am in <3 with your sig atm btw...
> 
> 
> Looks like me 20 yrs ago...:agree:


Wait your neil young.Hes old your old... My gosh!.And of course you <3 neil young.. every one does


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

look what I found!  









:lmao


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

So there really IS a gay register at the FBI.....


----------



## I AM SlaM

Steve's not 6' tall....:no:


----------



## Ace.

This is me messing around with my camera because I thought it didn't work.

Well i guess it did. Believe me, I was not trying to make that stupid ass look on my face.


----------



## Evil Steve

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> look what I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Brillaint... id planned on makin one of those but didnt have time.. LOL 




Emperor Swindlertine said:


> So there really IS a gay register at the FBI.....


Hmmm just cause J Edgar was a crossdresser



I AM SlaM said:


> Steve's not 6' tall....


Thats true.. but then again it seems ive shrunk to 5' 11" in the side profile shot


----------



## White Raven

since d-man posted he's bedroom i'll post mine


----------



## I AM SlaM

Dude, your room is so mirror-image to mine, it's scary. The mix-match mattresses, the sporatic poster lay-out, the space heater, the guitar amp and mass of cables strewn about. Jeebus....that's eerie. 

Toss up a few Spider-Man comics and we're pretty much living in a worm hole of crossed dimensions. :agree:


----------



## White Raven

^^^^I have punisher comics i just have them at my other house


----------



## saxophonelegend

I'll add pics of my dorm room later


----------



## Kenny

Some more pics of me..







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LK

Don't wear that cap ever again.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

saxophonelegend said:


>


YOU LOOK LIKE GREGORY HELMS!!!! with a little bit or orton. I'm going to photoshop you with the hurricane mask on later...

EDIT: If you'd put "Stand back, theres a hurrican coming threw!" I'd die!


----------



## LK

*DIE!*










*DIE!*


----------



## Grace

Mmkay, that was fantastic.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

LMFAO! LK that was wrong on so many levels


----------



## LK

Yeah, your spelling sucks.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

LK said:


> Yeah, your spelling sucks.


Typo mess wating to happen :agree:


----------



## .N-Fz

CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> Well, I couldn't help but laughign when I took these pictures, and I just got a (horrible) haircut, but anyway here is me.


Like orton, much?


----------



## saxophonelegend

yeah...

yeah I didn't know I looked like Gregory Helms but I always thought I looked a little bit like Orton. And what sucks is when I 'scrunge' up my face I see a hint of Snitsky and it scares me. And also I don't think 'scrunge' is a word.

But here's another pic that I think seems pretty Helmsless.


----------



## .N-Fz

Those girls' are some ugly bitche's, yo.


----------



## Kenny

Ill second that ^.


----------



## saxophonelegend

.N-Fz said:


> Those girls' are some ugly bitche's, yo.


Hey bitch, those are my sisters, 'yo'

Anyway it's pretty low quality and not their best pic


----------



## RedSox....




----------



## .N-Fz

saxophonelegend said:


> Hey bitch, those are my sisters, 'yo'


In that case, i'd hit it.:agree: 

Oh, & RedSox™ didn't you post that picture a few pages back?


----------



## RedSox....

.N-Fz said:


> Oh, & RedSox™ didn't you post that picture a few pages back?


No :agree:


----------



## The Deaner

Yeah, he did.

Attention whore.


----------



## Jake_p53

Hey guys, STFU... just because he hasn't shown a photo of him with a shirt on, doesn't make him an attention whore. Oh, wait...

Man, tough crowd to please on here... :lmao


----------



## RedSox....

Dick Dastardly said:


> Yeah, he did.
> 
> Attention whore.


Thanks, where is your pic little boy ?


----------



## I AM SlaM

Ooooooooo thems fightin words.


----------



## White Raven




----------



## I AM SlaM

Nah...you weren't stoned in that first pic.  (Pupils don't lie!)


----------



## Ace.

I AM SlaM said:


> Nah...you weren't stoned in that first pic.  (Pupils don't lie!)


I agree with that guy.


----------



## I AM SlaM

Dude...wtf's up with your sig. Get that pic outta there before I toss mah cookies and fed-ex it to ya. (Seriously...that's one pewtrid pic!)


----------



## Cowie

I AM SlaM said:


> Nah...you weren't stoned in that first pic.  (Pupils don't lie!)


Drops fix 'em up


----------



## T.B.

Are those zits and shit??!! OMFG - f'n repulsive. 

Wow.


----------



## Ace.

Yea that shit is pretty nasty.


----------



## The Deaner

RedSox™ said:


> Thanks, where is your pic little boy ?


Non-existant at the moment, lil' guy, but if you wanna see me that badly, how 'bout you buy me a camera and send it to me?


----------



## .N-Fz

I've seen dean's pic, he's a funny looking lil' guy.


----------



## The Deaner

And you're not, emo boy?


----------



## .N-Fz

stfu, wigga.


----------



## Evil Steve

White Raven said:


>



You said u looked liked ryan dunn

you look NOTHING like ryan dunn

I STILL WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace.

*Here's my cheap and only guitar.

My pride and Joy.*


----------



## Danomac

Kick ass guitar. Old guitars rock hard. I still got my black Fender. Bout 10 years now. Fenders are reliable sons of bitches. I'll try and get a pic. Gotta find my damn camera first.


----------



## BabyBoy

Ma WEED AND ME!


----------



## I AM SlaM

In terms of CaGe's guitar: Man...that's the one thing I've wanted to toss up for awhile now. My guitar (also a cheap pos...tis a Fernandez...wanna be Fender Strat) that I customised with random stickers/doodles/bs.

One day I'll get a few pics of it (will take more than one to show everything) and get it on here. But for now I'll describe it:

Three bumper stickers, one on the front (Blame Canada), two on the back, ("I saw your mom on the internet") ("Like my tattoos? Too bad, they don't wipe off!")

Couple SlaM/SlaMFactoR7 logo's I drew and scotch-taped on.

A snippet from a canadian pack of cigs with a cigarette, half ash (which is sloped) that reads "Warning: Cigarettes can cause impotency".

A b/w cut out of Timmy's head from South Park (Big) which covers an old D-X sticker I got awhile ago.

Plenty more, but that's the jist of it.


----------



## Ace.

LOL^^

Wow, I'd like to see it.

And no...not what *you're* thinking you perverted fuck.:no:


----------



## T.B.

Haven’t been that active on W-E lately with everything that’s been going on, but I’m at home on my laptop right now, and found some pictures that I haven’t posted yet…some that I have – so here goes nothing. Enjoy.

My boy James and I at a Halloween party, as one of the greatest duos ever....Wayne Campbell & Garth Algar. I was Garth of course. Look at those huge spectacles!  










Dean's List at USC. Hellz yeah. :agree: 










My friend Eric & I.










Just me, myself, and I.










An older photo of my little sister Molly & I....doing some community clean-up back when I was in high school, in St. Louis. Only reason I post this old ass picture is because my hair looked so f'n ridiculous! Look at that color! WTF? :no: 










Me doing what I do best. Sports. When I can just let it all go.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³




----------



## RedSox....

MrkLrn¹³ said:


>


Sexy Boy :agree:


----------



## sl0

RedSox™ said:


> Sexy Boy :agree:


Gay


----------



## D-Man

This one's an old one...from 2002:


----------



## I AM SlaM

D-Man said:


>


Let's have a round of applause for Mr. Matt Hardy ladies and gentlemen.... :lmao


----------



## sl0

D-Man said:


>


Huge Muscle. :shocked:


----------



## White Raven

look my pants


----------



## I AM SlaM

Cheesus rice, man. Think they're ready to be put out to pasture.

Cool lookin' none-the-less. :agree:


----------



## Kenny

ThrowBack™ said:


>


Nice girl.


----------



## White Raven

I AM SlaM said:


> Cheesus rice, man. Think they're ready to be put out to pasture.
> 
> Cool lookin' none-the-less. :agree:


Naa they are new they were made to look like that. I seen them and i'm like those are the stupist thing i have seen.. And for some reason i bought them. I feel a little cheated


----------



## D-Man

Does that girl have a fake arm(s)?

Haha...

(If the answer is actually yes.. I take back the 'haha.')


----------



## White Raven

D-Man said:


> Does that girl have a fake arm(s)?
> 
> Haha...
> 
> (If the answer is actually yes.. I take back the 'haha.')


I think you may be right.. they just dont look "right"


----------



## LK

Summer of 2005:
[Me top left]


















Red-ness.


----------



## AlexXx

Woooah everyone got a bit sunburned there. I know how that feels all too often


----------



## BreakdownV1

WENCH








THE MOP SAYS


----------



## AlexXx




----------



## BreakdownV1

Don't make me post my ass, hussy.


----------



## AlexXx

Haha any excuse you *whore 

EDIT: *dirty dirty perverted exhibitionist


----------



## BreakdownV1

Hahahahaha

I won't forget this. Your supply of naked Oro has been SUSPENDED.


----------



## Kliqster

Shit. I better still have mine.


----------



## AlexXx

Ya if you do right- send it my way since I've now been cut off


----------



## Kliqster

AleXXX said:


> Ya if you do right- send it my way since I've now been cut off


You won't want it after i'm done with it. Trust me.

I'm a sordid little boy.


----------



## BreakdownV1




----------



## I AM SlaM

I'll hump for nothing. Any takers?


----------



## LK

Eeewww...humping food....


----------



## Ace.

*My friends mother.*


----------



## millenium boy

^^SHE'S HOT.


----------



## Danomac

I wish women came around like that more often. Mmm. I like it when they lay still like that.


----------



## White Raven

i think shes dead...or a whale that is stuck in a chair and given up hope of getting out


----------



## Ace.

White Raven said:


> i think shes dead...or a whale that is stuck in a chair and given up hope of getting out


LOL


----------



## NikateeN.

This was a few months back when i was bic'in my head,but its too much of a pain so im growin it now.


----------



## Ace.

You look a little like Konnan.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

you should get a mohawk sp*


----------



## NikateeN.

CaGe said:


> You look a little like Konnan.



YO YO YO LET ME SPEAK ON THIS...ORALE!










Its gonna be a long process gettin my hair as long as i want it,2 weeks not bic'in it and its only that long,it grows hella slow.


----------



## RedSox....

Keep your hair, its better


----------



## Ace.

Yea, the hair is better.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

You could always put a womens wig on with those big ear rings and strut your stuff down main street.


----------



## NikateeN.

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> You could always put a womens wig on with those big ear rings and strut your stuff down main street.


Ill pass on that one,thanks though.


----------



## I AM SlaM

Hair only grows a 1" or so in a 2 month period. So have some frickin patience! :agree:

In 2 years of leavin it be, my hair was halfway down my back...so just wait it out man. Won't be long til you notice some length. But lookin at it everday makes the process seem slower than it is.


----------



## Danomac

My hair grows like absolute fucking weeds. Not like looks but pace for anyone who might get confused with that statement. I shaved my head once and it grew back pretty freakin' fast. Fuck shaved heads man. Shaved heads suck.


----------



## Homicide_187

WHere the girls at over 21 no r kelly lol


----------



## I AM SlaM

I love stereotypes...and how they always find a way of panning out to be correct. 

_Edit:_Ah ha...editted out your pics hommie? oWned! :lmao


----------



## DB

It happened, DB got his haircut. Not really short, but much shorter than it was.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

DB try combing it once in awhile. You like your about ready to die... then again you do post at W-E.


----------



## DB

Ha ha. I just got out of the shower when I took that, plus I was bored of having normal combed hair. 

Here is another pic:


----------



## BabyBoy

You comb your hair?


----------



## LK

Do you always look tired or sad, DB?

*Yeah, I got the 1000th post in this thread. *


----------



## LK

And the 1000th reply.

Yay.


----------



## DB

Ha ha, for some reason I can't smile in pictures.


----------



## White Raven

^^^what are you ,goth?


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

I've seen goth people smile... It's the EMO who don't smile.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> I've seen goth people smile... It's the EMO who don't smile.


Never a truer word was spake...


Goth chicks are great, emo chicks are too busy feeling sorry for themselves & taking their own photos to be any real fun. :no:


----------



## LK

Emo's > Goths


----------



## ChristopheR.

People > Emo's & Goths.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Myspace = MyEMO

:topic:


----------



## LK

What? My MySpace fucking rules.

http://www.myspace.com/tyss


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

LK said:


> What? My MySpace fucking rules.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/tyss


Slammer knows what goes after this post...


----------



## LK

Yes, Slam posting his myspace.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventthumbs?event=03OR00G40K&start=0&ts=1140675019
--Last few pics in this page
http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventthumbs?event=03OR00G40K&start=250
--First few pics in the page

Im the catcher that taged the shit out of this bitch tryin to come home on me!


----------



## Dead Seabed

Nice...


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Nice hair.


----------



## I AM SlaM

Emperor Swindlertine said:


> Slammer knows what goes after this post...


A rant about Tom? A torn up picture of DD and Sora!? Jello Jiggler coupons? Carmen Electra's nipples?

You got me if none of those are the answers you seek.


----------



## BreakdownV1

One bored Oro.


----------



## LK

BreakdownV1 said:


> One bored Oro.


YOU!

You look like a collegue of mine, and you probably consume the same amounts of alcohol too.


----------



## BreakdownV1

LK said:


> you probably consume the same amounts of alcohol too.


Is that an offer? :yum:

loz, I get told that a lot, I have a very similar face to a lot of people I guess.


----------



## -Y2J-

BreakdownV1 said:


> One bored Oro.



hmmm.......Blonde Hair.


----------



## AlexXx

BreakdownV1 said:


> One bored Oro.


OMFG HOT!!! *dies*

(that ok for you?)


----------



## BreakdownV1

Awww Alex <3



I've had better.


----------



## AlexXx




----------



## BreakdownV1

You can't see where her other hand is.


----------



## AlexXx

It's touching you.


----------



## BreakdownV1

AleXXX said:


> It's touching you.


Whats this warm feeling in my pants


----------



## DB

BreakdownV1 said:


> One bored Oro.


The long hair has caused you to look less like Lesnar. Also in your pics for some reason you remind me of a ten year old kid.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Loz I'm 20 in may


----------



## AlexXx

OOOOLD


----------



## BreakdownV1

You like 'em old. Lil pension usurper.


----------



## AlexXx

So do you if I remember rightly


----------



## Flash

Did someone say old?


----------



## AlexXx

Flash said:


> Did someone say old?


 Old not ancient


----------



## Flash

You were meant to say something about my hearing going. 

Which it is, incidentally.


----------



## AlexXx

Flash said:


> You were meant to say something about my hearing going.
> 
> Which it is, incidentally.



Haha you're doing yourself no favours here Mr Flasheh


----------



## I AM SlaM

Flash said:


> You were meant to say something about my hearing going.
> 
> Which it is, incidentally.


Trim the elfen forrests in there and maybe you'll gain some of it back. :agree:


----------



## BreakTheWalls

Some new pics...


----------



## TheLastJoECool

BreakTheWalls said:


> Some new pics...


You look like you are ready to kick ass.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

TheLastJoECool said:


> You look like you are ready to kick ass.


So you wouldn't guess that I've never been in a fight?


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Show the tat.


----------



## AWESOM-O

The tat is cool.

I like it alot.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

Here are both of my tattoos...



















EDIT: I don't think they're working. They're not loading on my computer.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

oh ok, I remember seing the botem one.


----------



## DB

I can see them. Nice, I'm surprised you don't have one that says "Hail Sabin!"


----------



## BreakTheWalls

DB said:


> I can see them. Nice, I'm surprised you don't have one that says "Hail Sabin!"


That'd be a bit much. :agree:


----------



## I AM SlaM

Yeah, I remember the bottom one aswell. 

Not diggin the first tat...too "bland". With more detail/less darkness, it could've been a ballzy piece. If you plan on getting full/half sleeves though, it'll detract from it, so I guess it's ok. But if it's gonna stay solo...meh.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

I AM SlaM said:


> Not diggin the first tat...too "bland". With more detail/less darkness, it could've been a ballzy piece. If you plan on getting full/half sleeves though, it'll detract from it, so I guess it's ok. But if it's gonna stay solo...meh.


I agree with you actually. I liked it a lot more when I got it, but I still don't regret getting it. It's not just some random thing I picked off a wall, so at least I know it's unique. I don't think I'm going to change drastically enough to regret having it. We only get one life, and with that only one body. :agree:


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> Nice hair.


yes, wearing the catchers mask, isnt always the best fashion.


----------



## Mr. Legend

BreakTheWalls said:


> Here are both of my tattoos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I don't think they're working. They're not loading on my computer.


I actually think the first one is pretty tight. The second one is a little bit too "look at me" for my liking but eh, it goes by opinion I guess.


----------



## Kaneanite

Mr. Legend said:


> I actually think the first one is pretty tight. The second one is a little bit too "look at me" for my liking but eh, it goes by opinion I guess.


Agreed. I'm a fan of the simple blackwork with a bit of color to accent the piece. :agree:


----------



## Lamboski

BreakTheWalls said:


> EDIT: I don't think they're working. They're not loading on my computer.


Captain America?


----------



## InsanePainKane

i dont feel comfortable posting my pic here. and why are there like 3 people on this thread who got banned?


----------



## InsanePainKane

Goth people suck. EMOs are gay. Normal people are the only good people.


----------



## TeamX

What emos, ***?

Don't double post!


----------



## NDF

Well, we shouldn't expect much, Kobe Bryant is one of his favorite wrestlers.


----------



## LK

Me with my hot niece!


----------



## DB

LK said:


> Me with my hot niece!


LK = Pete Doherty's fat little brother.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

She's so hot.


----------



## kicKazz

Me looking depressed (I'm not)










Me and a friend in school doing nothing :agree:


----------



## LK

DB said:


> LK = Pete Doherty's fat little brother.



Haha, yess..

Anyway, for anyone wondering why I was dressed like that, it's Carnaval here in the south of Holland. You could compare it to Mardi Grass in some way with parades and a lot of beer.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Women show their jugglys there too?


----------



## LK

No, but we do have dudes flashing their snakes!


----------



## RKO™

I'm the fyn guy to the right.


----------



## Example

RKO™ said:


> I'm the fyn guy to the right.


Are you trying to pose like Randy Orton or what.


----------



## DB

Destiny are you jealous of the fact that your mate actually looks a little like Randy Orton?

Anyway....

Gotta love darts.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Not sure if I've posted this before, I don't think so.


----------



## LK

Heh, darts!








It's a real men's game.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

and where are you?


----------



## LK

Behind the guy in the blue and the guy in the pink.


----------



## #1wwefan

I mest up


----------



## I AM SlaM

Heh..without looking at the answer I picked LK out. Whadda I win?


----------



## Kaneanite

Nothing. You already have the wonderful gift to pick out a dutch emo kid from a group of dutch homos. That's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## I AM SlaM

I feel cheated!


----------



## Smartguy

Darts is a It's a real men's game.


Hell no it isint Pool is a real mans game.
__________________


----------



## Kaneanite

Pfft, we all know that anal sex is a real mans game.


----------



## ChristopheR.

It's an all man's game. Unless a woman is involved. Then yes, it is a real man's game.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

Kaneanite said:


> Nothing. You already have the wonderful gift to pick out a dutch emo kid from a group of dutch homos. That's the gift that keeps on giving.


r
o
t
f
l
m
f
a
o

Oh
my
God.
:lmao 




How hard could it be, there was only one emo hair style in the whole picture.  <3 u LK, true


----------



## Kaneanite

That's why I love LK. He's emo, but he's the only emo in his group of **** friends. He's original. None of that follower bullshit. Love you LKKK. <3


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

here is one of my modeeeelling pictures its one where i look more naterual. i hope yous like it :agree:


----------



## Dat_Wrestla_Dude

^ Can I fuck you please?


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

is it the here? i died it do you like it? it youed to be black but i fancied a change.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

Kaneanite said:


> That's why I love LK. He's emo, but he's the only emo in his group of **** friends. He's original. None of that follower bullshit. Love you LKKK. <3


Ya, true that...LK is truely original in his group, & a fucking gfx master also.


<3 4 LK always...incase someone thought otherwise by my post.


----------



## LK

Atleast I have some friends, right Cody?


----------



## Kaneanite

Sure...?

If you're trying to own me by insinuating that I have no friends...lolololol.


----------



## LK

Kaneanite said:


> If you're trying to own me by insinuating that I have no friends...lolololol.


What are you saying? You do have friends? Well, I'm not emo.


----------



## Kaneanite

Ya! I do have friends. "OMFG NO WAI" right?!


----------



## BreakdownV1

Kaneanite said:


> Ya! I do have friends. "OMFG NO WAI" right?!


Lefty and righty. Can't forget Stumpy, either.


----------



## I AM SlaM

_"Meanwhile...under Cody Campbell's bra..."_


----------



## RKO™

Me and my Girlfriend...what do you think?








Da CrEwE








Hail Destiny!


----------



## The_Showstopper

I swear none of those people look anywhere near 14 years of age. o and that last pic looks pretty funny.

*Points at dopey looking guy to the right of you and laughs*


----------



## RKO™

I'll post some more funny one's in a minute. 

You think we look older or younger?


----------



## The_Showstopper

The people in the last pic look about 14 but the ones in the second one look older.


----------



## DB

RKO™ said:


> Me and my Girlfriend...what do you think?


I thought it was your mum.


----------



## RKO™

We do love our school!








Me bumming my bezzie m8! LoL








Hello. Now we're talking!


----------



## sl0

Fat Momma.


----------



## RKO™

Who are you talking about? Da Blonde?


----------



## sl0

Blonde


----------



## DB

Oooh school pic. Before my haircut by the way.


----------



## BreakdownV1

YEOVIL BOIS










WOW! DUDE! DUDE! WOW! IT'S SNOWING! IT'S SNOWING! LETS GO OUTSIDE!

...So...Yeah. Lets go to the pub.

Yeah.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Those red eyes looks like he's taking you away.


----------



## NDF

Send that picture to one of those Ghost sites.

"OMG! SPIRITS!"


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

u guys were uniforms?


----------



## Legendary Ora

LOL, I swear about a month back Destiny had that chick with the big eyes.


----------



## Evil Steve

BreakdownV1 said:


> YEOVIL BOIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! DUDE! DUDE! WOW! IT'S SNOWING! IT'S SNOWING! LETS GO OUTSIDE!
> 
> ...So...Yeah. Lets go to the pub.
> 
> Yeah.


YEOVIL LIKE A MOFO rite!!!

Jeff are you ytying to be geordie in that pic? snowing a way an wearin just a tshirt?? yer not that much of a hard man TEEHEE


----------



## BreakdownV1

Evil Steve said:


> YEOVIL LIKE A MOFO rite!!!
> 
> Jeff are you ytying to be geordie in that pic? snowing a way an wearin just a tshirt?? yer not that much of a hard man TEEHEE


Haha, I AM A CELT! I AM IMPERVIOUS TO COLD!

Nah, in actual fact I was just monging out on the sofa when Sam (Ghost Boy) ran round to say it was snowing and to come out, thus the casual dress, thus the shitty hair.

You love Yeovil <3


----------



## Evil Steve

Yeovil rox, but prob wont be back there again, its way out of my way every time i travel, ive found it easier to make jon travel to london or cambridge, so less me fuckin about get trains to Somerset.

also yer mate, he works in tescos


It also never fuckin snows in limerick god damn it.... i think its to far south ... it gets cold, just never gets snow


----------



## BreakdownV1

Evil Steve said:


> also yer mate, he works in tescos


Haha well spotted.

And yeah, I never see Jon in HMV! I've been keeping an eye out when Becki drags me in there.


----------



## Evil Steve

well tesco uniform is hidieous

an ya wont see jonmuch on floors now, doesnt do security anymore, works back of house, cash office that sorta shit... but he usually to be found in... crap.. cafe bar? wots name of it... we were gonna go for drink there but it was closed


----------



## BreakdownV1

Evil Steve said:


> well tesco uniform is hidieous


Sup, stereotype?



Evil Steve said:


> an ya wont see jonmuch on floors now, doesnt do security anymore, works back of house, cash office that sorta shit... but he usually to be found in... crap.. cafe bar? wots name of it... we were gonna go for drink there but it was closed


Haha, cafe nero. I get dragged in there, too.


----------



## Kliqster

BreakdownV1 said:


> Nah, in actual fact I was just monging out on the sofa when Sam (Ghost Boy) ran round to say it was snowing and to come out, thus the casual dress, thus the shitty hair.


Haha, he doesn't look like the type of guy to go running through a snow blizzard collecting his friends for the festivities.

In fact, if he invited me out in to a snow blizzard, i'd half expect to be murdered.


----------



## Evil Steve

BreakdownV1 said:


> Sup, stereotype?


Playin to the crowd.... an well it fuckin is


----------



## BreakdownV1

Kliqster said:


> In fact, if he invited me out in to a snow blizzard, i'd half expect to be murdered.


Haha he's a softie honestly, he gets in trouble and passes it onto me usually.


----------



## Ace.

Breakdown, you look like Lesnar.


----------



## Evil Steve

Passing time on a ferry..... wot better way teehee


----------



## BreakdownV1

CaGe said:


> Breakdown, you look like Lesnar.


O rly? [/bangwagon]


----------



## Ace.

BreakdownV1 said:


> O rly? [/bangwagon]


What do you mean bangwagon?


----------



## BreakdownV1

haha, you're invited.


----------



## Evil Steve

CaGe said:


> What do you mean bangwagon?



I think he means welcome to six months ago


----------



## BreakdownV1

Haha yeah I meant band wagon, d's close to g...I'm also on bangbros...So yeah, damn it


----------



## Ace.

BreakdownV1 said:


> Haha yeah I meant band wagon, d's close to g...I'm also on bangbros...So yeah, damn it


Dude, your on the bangbros videos?

I know them.

You're talking porn right?


----------



## BreakdownV1

CaGe said:


> Dude, your on the bangbros videos?
> 
> I know them.
> 
> You're talking porn right?


Totalleh


----------



## Ace.

Cool, I watch them videos all the time with my girlfriend.

:yum:


----------



## .N-Fz

I watch them alone.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Watching porn with your girl is just odd. I mean who has time to WATCH a porn with ya girl... when you could be doin the nasty. Isn't that the whole point of porn anyways? To get you off. 

Cage don't tell you you sit there and eat popcorn and rate the damn thing.


----------



## millenium boy

.N-Fz said:


> I watch them alone.


lol,repped


----------



## just_chelsey

PlayaDirtyDog said:


> Watching porn with your girl is just odd. I mean who has time to WATCH a porn with ya girl... when you could be doin the nasty. Isn't that the whole point of porn anyways? To get you off.


I wouldn't mind watching porn with a guy. But hey, I'm weird like that.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Pornography with a girl is more often a comedic effect than anything, that's how and why that situation has cropped up with myself and girls in the past.


----------



## Kliqster

just Chelsey said:


> I wouldn't mind watching porn with a guy. But hey, I'm weird like that.


Cum to Finch.

I've got tons. We should hook up. Smoke a fattie. Watch some anal.


----------



## just_chelsey

Kliqster said:


> Cum to Finch.
> 
> I've got tons. We should hook up. Smoke a fattie. Watch some anal.


I personally perfer the normal, hardcore porn, but anal will do, I guess.  

What the fuck is up with that smiley..:no:


----------



## -Mystery-

just Chelsey said:


> I personally perfer the normal, hardcore porn, but anal will do, I guess.
> 
> What the fuck is up with that smiley..:no:


Chelsey you never fail to surprise me with some of the comments you make.


----------



## Kliqster

just Chelsey said:


> I personally perfer the normal, hardcore porn, but anal will do, I guess.
> 
> What the fuck is up with that smiley..:no:


Pssh, you need to experience the home-video Finch porn. Hit me up on webcam. I go all the way, and then a little further. Usually until i'm blocked.


----------



## just_chelsey

-Mystery- said:


> Chelsey you never fail to surprise me with some of the comments you make.


Ah, surprising people; Its what I do best. 



fincheh said:


> Pssh, you need to experience the home-video Finch porn. Hit me up on webcam. I go all the way, and then a little further. Usually until i'm blocked.


Oh, don't worry, I won't block you. I may ignore you, but I won't block you. 

I don't know which smiley is worse,  or  .

And back on topic;









Theres another picture of me. Yah.


----------



## .N-Fz

Kliq is nothing, compared to me.


----------



## just_chelsey

.N-Fz said:


> Kliq is nothing, compared to me.


Oh really? Prove it.


----------



## .N-Fz

HIT ME UP ON MSN.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

What about me .N-Fz?


----------



## Kliqster

This is absolutely sickening. You people are so loose. Bukkake party it is then?

...Uh, oh yeah, the topic.










Is me. Message for cox piks.


----------



## .N-Fz

Did you just get fucked up the ass by a man of "color?"

Facial expression's...


----------



## Kliqster

No. He was asian. 

What's it to you?


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

.N-Fz is racist. Havn't you figured that out by now?


----------



## .N-Fz

Kliqster said:


> No. He was asian.
> 
> What's it to you?


What? That doesn't make any sense. I was referring to the man of color as Asian. What'd you think?


----------



## Dead Seabed

Did somebody say Bukkake?


----------



## I AM SlaM

Nope...but I see a rim job.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

WOW. It's been 1 pic a page for the last few pages, basically this is a rant-like subject that is about nothing.


----------



## 100%Caborn

WE Legend said:


> WOW. It's been 1 pic a page for the last few pages, basically this is a rant-like subject that is about nothing.


Well, mostly everyone has posted their picture already...and Chelsey keeps being a picture whore. What more do you want?


----------



## WWE Superstar

I have no fucking clue what people like about Chelsey.

Seriously she's far from being hot and there is'nt really anything to like about her.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Thats not a nice thing to say.


----------



## WWE Superstar

I know it's not.

It's just sad to see you guys talk about a girl who really is'nt even worth talking about.


----------



## The Deaner

Your opinion. You're entitled to it.

I personally think she's very pretty.


----------



## I AM SlaM

I think someone's just a wee bit pissed that even on here, no girl will give'em the time of day. Jealousy...it's a bitch.


----------



## Guest

WWE Superstar said:


> I have no fucking clue what people like about Chelsey.
> 
> Seriously she's far from being hot and there is'nt really anything to like about her.


Compared to Alex, Grace, Cowie, Claudia, etc. she's very [email protected]!1!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hay! Alex, Claudia, and Cowie are all bangable. I don't know about Grace....never seen a pic, rit. Cowie = MILF.



> Message for cox piks.


Liar. You don't have pics of me. I'm mysterious like that.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

I have porno taped of Chelsey, PM me to see [Just Kidding]


----------



## Kaneanite

WOW! Before I read that white text, I thought you were serious!!! My face was red for sure!!! LOLOLOL U GOT ME!!


----------



## Guest

What the fuck? I just PMed him for the pics, and he said there was white text!

FUCK! He totally fooled me. Motherfucking bastard!


----------



## White Raven

^^^^
I soo just pictured house saying that.
And cowie hottest chick that will talk to me


----------



## Mikey Damage

> I have porno taped of Chelsey, PM me to see


Bus Driver: That Veronica Vaughn is one hot piece of ace, I know from experience dude. If you know what I mean.
Billy Madison: No, you don't.
Bus Driver: Well, not me personally but a guy I know. Him and her *got it on*. Wooo-eee!
Billy Madison: No, they didn't.
Bus Driver: No, No, they didn't. But you could imagine what it'd be like if they, eh, eh... everybody on, good, great, grand, wonderful. 

You reminded me of that quote. Good job.

I saw your white text, btw. Almost ruined my quotage.


----------



## AlexXx

BreakdownV1 said:


> YEOVIL BOIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! DUDE! DUDE! WOW! IT'S SNOWING! IT'S SNOWING! LETS GO OUTSIDE!
> 
> ...So...Yeah. Lets go to the pub.
> 
> Yeah.



If I was drunk right now I'd so be saying something for your ears only. HOWEVER. I'm not yet. Give me half an hour or so and I'll be on the vodka. Luv <3

Oh ya I have shiny new coloured hair however no way to upload photos here, will have to wait for a couple of weeks.

EDIT: Oh ya and I'm with Chelsey on the porn thing.


----------



## Guest

Post pictures of the porn and I might be nice enough to masturbate to them. Such a privilege...yours...FOR FREE.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Why you want a porno tape with Chelsey? Didn't you two already make one? I recall selling tapes on the internet of you two. Good times.


----------



## LK

Everybody knows I'm the hottest female one W-E.


----------



## BreakdownV1

AleXXX said:


> If I was drunk right now I'd so be saying something for your ears only. HOWEVER. I'm not yet. Give me half an hour or so and I'll be on the vodka. Luv <3


Well that's certainly intriguing.


----------



## Kliqster

She'd spank your bottom for complaining about a three month cold, only to prove your stupidity by standing a in a snow storm. 

I mean, dude, you're not celtic, you're just a muppet. <3

xxx


----------



## BreakdownV1

Kliqster said:


> She'd spank your bottom for complaining about a three month cold, only to prove your stupidity by standing a in a snow storm.


Haha, it'll be 5 in mid march


----------



## RKO™

Legendary Ora said:


> LOL, I swear about a month back Destiny had that chick with the big eyes.


Yep. The wierdest thing is that today I was finished by the other one Keli and I am now as of about 2 hours ago going out wid the so called Big Eyed Chick again...Here are some pics.









Here is my sxc Rachael Lupton! LvYa!


----------



## DB

Destiny = Orton Loving Man Whore


----------



## LK

I found my really old 81x account:


























That's 2003 style, baby.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Cut your hair! The damn thing is bigger then you.


----------



## The Deaner

It's bigger than you, too.

o.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

It's not as big as your ego thow.


----------



## The Deaner

I'm not egotistical, Cody's a dirty, rotten whore. And a liar.


----------



## just_chelsey

Haha, I just read the last 2 pages of this thread.. Amazing.

Oh, and whoever said I was overrated or whatever.. Fuck you, douche.


----------



## R4VEN

I Have no pics of myself right now:sad: .But id say the closest guy i can think of thats looks similar to is probaly David Blaine-








Only things are that i have less hair and littler ears and not as tall.
And i have piercings on my left ear ans 2 on of my eyebrows.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

Why don't you draw a picture for us?


----------



## just_chelsey

Omfg, I made my own picture of myself. Accurate, rit?!










I would've put more on it, but with MSPaint, you can't do too much.


----------



## R4VEN

I Suck at drawing!:sad:


----------



## Rajah

You need a boob job.


----------



## The Deaner

WTF, no she doesn't, cooky old guy.


----------



## just_chelsey

Rajah said:


> You need a boob job.


Yeah, I know! I mean, I had to draw that shirt sooo far down to just get a little cleavage.. 

Thanks for the fatherly advice, Rajah. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rajah

Actually, I can just make out the cleavage. 
No worries on the advice, my 4 year old is already wearing short mini-skirts.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

She needs to stay out of your closet.


----------



## R4VEN

Rajah said:


> Actually, I can just make out the cleavage.
> No worries on the advice, my 4 year old is already wearing short mini-skirts.


Is that her in your avatar?


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

No, Rajah's a midget and thats his wife.


----------



## Rajah

R4VEN said:


> Is that her in your avatar?


No, that's my 2 year old. She also wears short mini-skirts but her nappies/diapers show so we don't let her wear them much.
Yes, I'm a midget.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oshit, Rajah, my 4 year old brother and your 4 year old should hook up. 



He's a crazy little fucker.


----------



## Rajah

Hehe, cute. My daughter is already planning on marrying her friend Thomas.


----------



## OlympicZero

My name's not Thomas.


----------



## just_chelsey

Rajah said:


> Hehe, cute. My daughter is already planning on marrying her friend Thomas.


Aw, too bad. I would go tell my brother that he's been rejected, but its past his bedtime.


----------



## Rajah

OlympicZero said:


> My name's not Thomas.


I know.


----------



## I AM SlaM

It's Reginald right? Ziguel? Rufus? Bob? Raoul?

Nah...it's gotta be Thadeus!


----------



## HPNOTIQ

I AM SlaM said:


> It's Reginald right? Ziguel? Rufus? Bob? Raoul?
> 
> Nah...*it's gotta be Thadeus*!


:lmao


----------



## just_chelsey

I'm bored. New pics. 




























I finally got my Diva's Do New York DVD.. Its the shit.








Chelsey loves her some sausage.. Yum.. :yum:


----------



## RedSox....

just Chelsey said:


> Chelsey loves her some sausage.. Yum.. :yum:


:lmao Nice one


----------



## just_chelsey

Oh, thanks. My friends and I do that when we're bored.. take random ass pictures of ourselves. 

And that sausage was good, too.


----------



## RedSox....

just Chelsey said:


> Oh, thanks. My friends and I do that when we're bored.. take random ass pictures of ourselves.
> 
> And that sausage was good, too.


Aight


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

I have sausage too.

































Its in the freezer though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Where are my nudez, bitch?

My sig says I got 'em! But i dont


----------



## just_chelsey

Nice advertising technique.. I'll take nudezz later. I'm at my friends house rit now.

*waits for someone to suggest for me to take some HLA pics with my friend*


----------



## RedSox....

Dropkick Murphy said:


> I have sausage too.
> Its in the freezer though.


:no:


----------



## White Raven

You should take some HLa pictures. i mean.. didn't say that


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hay. Take some HLA pics while you're at it.


----------



## Guest

just Chelsey said:


> Chelsey loves her some sausage.. Yum.. :yum:


That's a big sausage, but it can't compete with me.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oh, really? Prove it.. 

This is the friend that will be the other half of the HLA later tonight.. KIDDING.


----------



## White Raven

I'd hit it even if i did go to jail


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nitey. Ban her for not posting HLA.


----------



## The Deaner

Do it Nightmare!


----------



## Dead Seabed

I'll ban her.



WITH MY PENIS LOLOL


----------



## just_chelsey

Aww, how sweet!!

Anyone who wants to ban me with their penis, GREEN rep me, K? I want a new shiny green bar.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'll massive my green rep over all your face.


----------



## Dead Seabed

pwnd


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ya. I'm kewl liek dat.


----------



## just_chelsey

Ooh, sexy. I'll take pics of you doing it, and post them in here.

Oh, and thank you to the generous people who repped me. I thoroughly appreciate it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rep me if you want nudez.

Chelsey's nudez.


----------



## Kenny

Liar Mike!, i once did that before and got nothing in return


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

KoC said:


> Liar Mike!, i once did that before and got nothing in return


Should of said Chuck Spears...


----------



## Kenny

Right here alot of pics....
_Random Pic of me_

_Friends_

*Kumaran and Sobhi *

*Kumaran, Sobhi and Kurtis(Not really a friend)*

*Kumaran and Kurtis*

*Kumaran 1*

*Kumaran 2*

*Nealan*

_Pics of me wating at the doctors_



_Ex Girlfriends_
(Yes all of them).
(Katrina)
(Nicole)
*CURRENT GIRLFRIEND!!- Ashleigh*




*ENJOY*


----------



## just_chelsey

Wow, you've had alot of ex girlfriends, there.


----------



## Kenny

I live in Australia.
Chelsey you edited your post, anyway, there are stores down here, where you can buy those from.


----------



## Dead Seabed

If you guys are smart (like me), you can get the full size pictures of Chelsey.


----------



## Kenny

Send me Via PM, and rep will come ya way.


----------



## just_chelsey

my sex buddy said:


> Send me Via PM, and rep will come ya way.


Shhh, those are supposed to be a secret!!1!1


----------



## Dead Seabed

^I didn't say that.

Anyway, I will not PM anyone. It should be pretty obvious.


----------



## Rajah

Dick Dastardly said:


> Do it Nightmare!


He'll ban you for that.



Otacon said:


> If you guys are smart (like me), you can get the full size pictures of Chelsey.


What, blow them up in Photoshop.


----------



## The Deaner

Rajah said:


> He'll ban you for that.


He hasn't yet.


----------



## Rajah

Yeah, fuck him.


----------



## LK

KoC, how can you get girls with a cap like that?


----------



## Rajah

LK said:


> KoC, how can you get girls with a cap like that?


Must be an Emo thing.


----------



## LK

You guys are really original.

Can't help it that you guys can't change. In any way.


----------



## William2k2DJ

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/William2k2dj/Picture5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/William2k2dj/Picture2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/William2k2dj/Picture7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/William2k2dj/Picture14.jpg

Image is too big to be shown, click the links(damn photobucket).


----------



## D-Man

LK said:


> KoC, how can you get girls with a cap like that?


Never mind the cap, look at his teeth.

That made the pictures where he flashed the symbols 10 times funnier. White trash at it's finest.

edit: OK...that was his 'friend.'

I'll stick to the cap comment though. Haha.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Rajah said:


> What, blow them up in Photoshop.


No, big silly.

"th_"


----------



## Mikey Damage

KoC said:


> _Ex Girlfriends_
> (Yes all of them).
> (Katrina)
> (Nicole)
> *CURRENT GIRLFRIEND!!- Ashleigh*


Guess you can say, you're a "KoC-star"! 

:lmao 

Wat? 

The hottest one is the one in the middle of the pic with the 3 girls. She's hot. Perky boobs, rit.


----------



## The Deaner

Otacon said:


> No, big silly.
> 
> "th_"


I knew that.


----------



## PlayaDirtyDog

William2k2DJ said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v643/William2k2dj/Picture14.jpg


I'm skerd.


----------



## LK




----------



## DB

Why do I never get bored of seeing LK pics?

My favourite was the one of the flowers from ages ago, what a classic.


----------



## LK

"This one:







?"

Look at the weather!


----------



## DB

That's the one.

Yeah the weather, I miss summer.


----------



## O'Haire

It looks like you were in Disneyland with the castle in the background.


----------



## NDF

If there is ever an "LK: the book" that could be the cover.


----------



## DB

NDF said:


> If there is ever an "LK: the book" that could be the cover.


Titled: THIS IS THYSS.


----------



## LK

Stryder said:


> It looks like you were in Disneyland with the castle in the background.


Castle? Nooo, it's a church.

And yes, that would be a nice book.


----------



## ali3n




----------



## SixOneNine619

rofl wow man..KOC is such a player, you go through girls like you go through toilet paper..ROFL


----------



## Dead Seabed

He wipes his ass with them WTF?


----------



## Kenny

ROFL, that comment by sixonenine made no sense at all. More pics to come soon, that is if you guys want them.


----------



## NikateeN.




----------



## LK

Info for my fans:

LK just ordered a new phone, with a quality camera. He'll post atleast one pic every 3 days!


----------



## mrchrisieclass

its my myspace pic


----------



## The_Showstopper

Me as of about 5 minutes ago (Apologies for the poor quality)


----------



## MewithoutYou.

Me | Christmas Last Year


----------



## BreakdownV1

mewithoutYou said:


> Me | Christmas Last Year


I can't figure out if you're a girl or boy.


----------



## sl0

No tits.

Boy.


----------



## DB

Not always true, this girl in my year called Jayne has smaller tits than me.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

mewithoutYou said:


> Me | Christmas Last Year



I'm saying Emo.


----------



## Triple C

I was wondering the same thing...is he a dude or a dudette?
And Alvin (CE) get on AIM please!


----------



## millenium boy

yeah, probably a dike.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

Triple C said:


> I was wondering the same thing...is he a dude or a dudette?
> *And Alvin (CE) get on AIM please!*



Just did. Sorry for spamming.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Dc. said:


> No tits.
> 
> Boy.


I thought I saw some quality titt-edge on the left.


----------



## sl0

That hair is soo Emo, she must be a boy


----------



## RedSox....

He have some beard


----------



## Silvertide711

Check out that BATMAN BLANKET!


----------



## RedSox....

Silvertide711 said:


> Check out that BATMAN BLANKET!


You're a Bad Boy :agree:


----------



## Silvertide711

No I was just being stupid!


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

mewithoutYou said:


> Me | Christmas Last Year


I think it's a girl. Look at the socks. :argh:


----------



## Silvertide711

I think it is a guy but thats just me!


----------



## The Deaner

Okay, guys, I can settle this. It's a hermaphrodite.


----------



## millenium boy

The Deaner said:


> Okay, guys, I can settle this. It's a hermaphrodite.


Settled.:agree:


----------



## BreakdownV1

RedSox said:


> He have some beard


You've obviously met very few british women.


----------



## Role Model

BreakdownV1 said:


> You've obviously met very few british women.


Sad but true.


----------



## RedSox....

BreakdownV1 said:


> You've obviously met very few british women.


He is from Canada


----------



## DB

Here at some really old pics of me. They are both taken with the Premiership, the FA Cup and the Charity/Community Shield. The first was taken after Arsenal won the Double in 1997/98 and the second after we won it in 2001/02.

Sorry about the quality and the light on it. I don't have a scanner so I took pics of the images on my phone and the light from the flash bounced off the pic.





**Waits for first comment about me looking four**


----------



## The_Showstopper

You look four.


----------



## DB

There's the first comment, I'd rep ya for it. But you support Chelsea, so I'm afraid that's not possible.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Plz man im bare lookin 4 rep


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

RedSox said:


> He's from Canada and I'm happy, I never met british women's.


Nor apparently, have you been introduced to the English language.:no:






Dc. said:


> That hair is soo Emo, she must be a boy


What a beautiful quote. *reps*


----------



## Harbinger

Either a guy or a dike. (mewithoutyou)


----------



## RedSox....

Emperor Swindlertine said:


> Nor apparently, have you been introduced to the English language.:no:


Whatever :no:


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

ohay


----------



## MewithoutYou.

Hmm, I like how no one can decide whether I am a chick or a guy.

Funny shit.

.sad.


----------



## LK

You're always sad!


----------



## just_chelsey

emo guy said:


> Hmm, I like how no one can decide whether I am a chick or a guy.
> 
> Funny shit.
> 
> .sad.


----------



## MewithoutYou.

LK said:


> You're always sad!


Ha. Man, fuck that, I ain't an emo kid.

Fuck them.


----------



## The Deaner

Your picture says differently, friend.


----------



## D-Man

Linkin Park isn't emo.


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, I know. I didn't make the damn thing.


----------



## MewithoutYou.

D-Man said:


> Linkin Park isn't emo.


Yeah, bands have to be good to be emo.

Oh, I'm gonna shit for that one.


----------



## Silvertide711

Linkin Park isn't emo just terrible!


----------



## WWE Superstar

I just got a scanner and will post my sexy picture within minutes so please stay tuned for the thrill of your life.

Just a question - Why has'nt Pyro™ ever posted his pic cause I'm really curious how he looks like.


----------



## The Deaner

Not everyone has a digital camera, or a scanner.


----------



## WWE Superstar

By Pyro's a mod so he should.


----------



## Role Model

WWE Superstar said:


> By Pyro's a mod so he should.


wtf. Explain please.


----------



## WWE Insignia

how about a picture of my City's Trams?










ohhhh.. I love these Street Cars (Trams) so much.


----------



## DB

Right then, all mods must now post pics.


RM get your tits out now.


----------



## Role Model

KK. Off to get baby oil now.


----------



## WWE Superstar

Well can't really explain but what I mean is that he's a mod and mod's should have computer products because they are the big people on this forum.


----------



## Role Model

Ok that makes no sense.


----------



## DB

People aren't mods because they're computer nerds, well some of them aren't, they're mods because they have some expertise in the area they mod.


----------



## WWE Insignia

or Netherlands Trams!!


----------



## -Mystery-

Hey, Grounds how about you jump infront of one of those trains.


----------



## Kratosx23

WWE Superstar said:


> By Pyro's a mod so he should.


WTF? I should post my pic because I'm a mod? That makes a HELL of a lot of sense. :argh: 

I actually have before for the record, a while ago(not a really good pic either :side, but I don't think too many people have seen it. NCIH, Aussie., SiC, and maybe a couple others.


----------



## Game555

I want to see you, Pyro. 

I'm running out of porn.


----------



## WWE Superstar

Game555 your a chick right?


----------



## The Deaner

Yes, Pedro is a pussy.


----------



## Role Model

I remember seeing Pyro's pic, late 2004 it be.


----------



## Game555

No, I'm a man.

And I want to see another mans picture, and touch myself while doing so.


Got a problem, ***?


----------



## WWE Superstar

Yeah, I got a problem, What are you gonna do about it?

No wonder your gay, you can't get no chicks.


----------



## The Deaner

Most gays are Latin. FACT.


----------



## Role Model

Prove it.


----------



## The Deaner

Do a Google Search for 'gay latinos.' I bet most of the gay porn sites you get have latinos on them!


----------



## millenium boy

Game555-just go to a gay porn site like you always do.


----------



## Role Model

I'm not putting that into google.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

millenium boy said:


> Game555-just go to a gay porn site like you always do.


Why do you still come here?


----------



## -Mystery-

The Deaner said:


> Do a Google Search for 'gay latinos.' I bet most of the gay porn sites you get have latinos on them!


I just googled that and nothing out of the ordinary came up.


----------



## Ace.

What thread is this?


----------



## -Mystery-

CaGe said:


> What thread is this?


This is the "Post your picture Thread", silly.


----------



## Ace.

-Mystery- said:


> This is the "Post your picture Thread", silly.


Oh ok, continue TALKING.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> I'm not putting that into google.


Why not, can't be much worse than our Gay Porn Fridays.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

Well, since no one is posting their pictures, I guess I will











^ I'm the one on the left, with the pen and cliboard












^ I'm the one on the far left with the black RKO shirt.


----------



## -Mystery-

Nobody has to google anything anymore.


----------



## The Deaner

See, do you see the word gay without the word latino? NO! Because most gays are latinos. Case closed.


----------



## -Mystery-

For the record I clicked none of those links.


----------



## millenium boy

-Mystery- said:


> For the record I clicked none of those links.


You don't need to lie, it's ok.



lol


----------



## The Deaner

We wouldn't think any less of you if you did.


----------



## Ace.

-Mystery- said:


> For the record I clicked none of those links.


You can tell us, don't worry about it.

We never judge people.:bs:


----------



## -Mystery-

Ok. For the record I clicked one of those links.


----------



## Game555

You should've done an image search.


----------



## millenium boy

-Mystery- said:


> Ok. For the record I clicked one of those links.


Aha....You sure only one?


----------



## -Mystery-

millenium boy said:


> Aha....You sure only one?


Maybe two.


----------



## Silent KEEL

You added it to favorites, too, right?


----------



## -Mystery-

The Sinner said:


> You added it to favorites, too, right?


Guilty as charged.


----------



## Game555

We should hang out some time, Mystery.


:>


----------



## The Deaner

Can I cum, too?


----------



## LK

You clicked all the links, mystery. Google changes link color from blue to a darker blue after clicked.


----------



## Kaneanite

Nah. It does look like the color of blue/purple that the links change to when clicked, but if you look at the cached/similar pages links, it's clear that it's been unclicked. If he clicked every one of those sites, it'd be noticably different from the cached/similar pages links under them. I doubt he'd click the links themselves, and the cached/similar pages links as well.


----------



## Kliqster

^Cody the porn interrogator. Eek.










I'm the one in the middle. The sexy one that you want to hit.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

Are you behind the geek with the camera?


----------



## Kliqster

Swindy, Swindy, Swindy, my dear.

That one went straight to the heart.


----------



## AlexXx

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c367/fsmgirlie/lucyme.jpg

Graduation night with one of my friends. I don't know what the fuck happened with all the blurryness, but yeah


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

Sugar Daddy said:


> Swindy, Swindy, Swindy, my dear.
> 
> That one went straight to the heart.


Buy me a pint & the old beer goggles will cut in a treat for me...


----------



## BabyBoy

IMPEACH PEDRO!


----------



## LK

I'd cuddle you forever if we ever met.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Nerdy shirts ahoy.










Longer hair > all


----------



## Cowie

I love the beanie, but the hair makes you look unemployed.


----------



## Kenny

True Dat.


----------



## Cowie

He also ranks highly on the "hot pom" leader board.

Dare ya to "true dat" and not look like a gay.


----------



## The Deaner

True dat.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Cowie said:


> I love the beanie, but the hair makes you look unemployed.


haha but the hair garners a lot of women and it's something new. It's safe to say I'd dump a job that asked me to cut my hair, so you're onto something.

And thank you kindly Ms.Krista <3


----------



## The Chain Gang

:flip


----------



## BreakdownV1

The Chain Gang said:


> :flip


Do not spam. First and last warning.


----------



## Crazyskill

The Deaner said:


> See, do you see the word gay without the word latino? NO! Because most gays are latinos. Case closed.


Because he searched for gay latinos, not just gay.


----------



## The Deaner

Haha. No way. I, like, totally overlooked that. Good eye.


----------



## Stone Cold X

Okay, soo....

I went to Sonoma to celebrate my cousin's birthday, and I had a lot of fun. Even prior to going to this house, I had fun, I went bowling, I also drank...and god, what a good week this has been for me. 

anyway, here ya go: 

(they're in "Pictures of X" and "Sonoma")

http://www.snapandshare.com/profile.asp?UID=1830


----------



## LK

Long hair is for emo's.


----------



## Xaction

I Thought Uncle Stella's Avatar Was Chris Jericho


----------



## AlexXx

Uncle Stella said:


> Nerdy shirts ahoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longer hair > all



You knows I <3 the hair. Nerd boy.


----------



## ChristopheR.

Get a fk'n room plz.


----------



## AlexXx

ChristopheR. said:


> Get a fk'n room plz.


Sorry but he prefers it public


----------



## ChristopheR.

Sorry but I don't. :cussin: 


















:topic:


----------



## #1wwefan

Ok lets get back on topic


----------



## BreakdownV1

Xaction said:


> I Thought Uncle Stella's Avatar Was Chris Jericho


There are no words to describe how much I love you right now.

You're a bit okay too Alex.


----------



## Guest

The only thing that saves me from punching Oro in the face right now is his Triforce shirt.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Nitemare said:


> The only thing that saves me from punching Oro in the face right now is his Triforce shirt.





Wikipedia.org said:


> one who touches the Triforce has all of their wishes come true; the Triforce reflects the heart of the one who touches it, whether good or evil.


I got my wish <3


----------



## DB

Some pics from school today. Oh, the ones which look like we are doing work are posed. 

Me and my mate Paul:


Me and my mate Iain:


Me, Iain and Paul:


Group shot, who ever took this clearly can't hold a camera, just about got heads in:


Group shot:


----------



## HeAT

^^^^^ Is Paul from another planet?


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

> Oh, the ones which look like we are doing work are posed.


Sure they are


----------



## DB

Yeah, if you look the bit of paper I have, it is blank.


----------



## Stone Cold X

LK said:



> Long hair is for emo's.


No, Long Hair is for PIMPS. 

Girls love the long hair, ya foo'. :lmao


----------



## BabyBoy

DB said:


> Some pics from school today. Oh, the ones which look like we are doing work are posed.
> 
> Me and my mate Paul:
> 
> 
> Me and my mate Iain:
> 
> 
> Me, Iain and Paul:
> 
> 
> Group shot, who ever took this clearly can't hold a camera, just about got heads in:
> 
> 
> Group shot:


I swear, dude. You guys look like such dorks.


----------



## millenium boy

BabyBoy said:


> I swear, dude. You guys look like such dorks.


lol:lmao


----------



## BreakdownV1

LK said:


> Long hair is for emo's.


I almost forgot you cut your hair because your mum told you too.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Rate/Hate/Masturbate.


----------



## RedSox....

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Rate/Hate/Masturbate.


0.5/10 :agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O

i don't think that is really you..


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

-FS- said:


> i don't think that is really you..


Of course it’s me brother.


----------



## #1wwefan

If you want to see a picture of me look at my avatar. I look young for my age.


----------



## horrorfan_1986




----------



## LK

Uncle Stella said:


> I almost forgot you cut your hair because your mum told you too.


My mom knows what looks good on me.


----------



## ChristopheR.

*waits for that comment to blow up in his face with a serious, "PWND" statement*


----------



## BreakdownV1

LK said:


> My mom knows what looks good on me.


Does she know you're not 12?


----------



## DB

BabyBoy said:


> I swear, dude. You guys look like such dorks.


Meh, better than thinking we're gangsta.


----------



## (¯`•¸·´¯)

If it don't make dollars it don't make cents.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Your an ass


----------



## (¯`•¸·´¯)

The bunny is gay, you must be gay seeing you hold the bunny. A guy with a bunny and it not being a playboy, something quite odd. I recall all the little girls when I was a child flocking to the little booth of rabbits (a straight man would say, we don't need to get into that it would be a drastic blow to the mind) anyhow on to what I was saying there was always 9 girls to one guy running around the little booth. That one guy always acted a little funny...and now we come to you, you have the bunny. I see something very fucked up...its alright if you deny it. Someday you to will realize why the bunny is there.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Flaming outside rants, welcome to banned.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

> The bunny is gay, you must be gay seeing you hold the bunny. A guy with a bunny and it not being a playboy, something quite odd. I recall all the little girls when I was a child flocking to the little booth of rabbits (a straight man would say, we don't need to get into that it would be a drastic blow to the mind) anyhow on to what I was saying there was always 9 girls to one guy running around the little booth. That one guy always acted a little funny...and now we come to you, you have the bunny. I see something very fucked up...its alright if you deny it. Someday you to will realize why the bunny is there.


look at other people's SIG


----------



## LK

Oh mang!


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

I am also guilty here, but this thread has become fairly devoid of actual pictures...


----------



## LK

Just 3 days until I get my new phone Swind.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

In a non-gay way, I must admit LK is classically handsome.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

LK said:


> Just 3 days until I get my new phone Swind.


+61400115500


That'll reach teh Swind.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

I'd send you a message but i'm quite lazy.


----------



## BabyBoy

Emperor Swindlertine said:


> +61400115500
> 
> 
> That'll reach teh Swind.


+15597233561

That'll reach Johnny boy.


----------



## LK

+621955087

That'll be mine.


----------



## Cowie

Emperor Swindlertine said:


> +61400115500
> 
> 
> That'll reach teh Swind.


WTF how did you come up with that number? 61 is the country code but QLD is 07 and mobiles are 04? Is that your VOIP number?

I dunno if I've posted my pic in this thread or not but I made this last night, that's my hand writing too.


----------



## Grace

Cowie said:


> WTF how did you come up with that number? 61 is the country code but QLD is 07 and mobiles are 04? Is that your VOIP number?


Mobile numbers don't use an area code, and for some reason the first digit disappears. So if the first few digits of your number is 0411, it would become +61411 etc.


----------



## Kaneanite

Cowie said:


> that's my hand writing too.


It's true. I went all Sherlock Holmes and matched it up to the writing on the birthday/christmas cards. Tests came out positive...for AIDS.

Swindy, prank calling you one day.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

^^^
I was giving it as you need to phone to an Ausssie mobile from overseas, which also works from within Aus, sorry to confuse, but I knew Cody would need the international version...

As Grace said, the 0 disappears outside of Aus from mobiles & area codes as it is an Aus specific code Telstra uses to allow future growth of numbers...it is, at this point, entirely unnecessary. :agree:


----------



## Rajah

Emperor Swindlertine said:


> +61400115500
> 
> 
> That'll reach teh Swind.


Cool, I'll send you an SMS.
Mine's 0414 536 385 

I've spoken to Cowie before and to Bofpak, whatever he's up to nowadays?


----------



## Evil Steve

Cowie said:


>




See NOW you haveposted yer pics 

teehee


----------



## BreakdownV1

Big up the padster.


----------



## BabyBoy

BreakdownV1 said:


> Big up the padster.












osnap, same nose


----------



## BreakdownV1

BabyBoy said:


>


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

:lmao LMAO


----------



## LK

Pics from last year's summer.


----------



## BreakdownV1

FLASHER.


----------



## The_Showstopper

:lmao 

LK popped out.


----------



## sl0

McDonalds rocks. rly !


----------



## Lunatic999

NITEMARE'S BITCH is ugly


----------



## The Deaner

You shouldn't hate what you can't have, dude.


----------



## BreakdownV1

The Deaner said:


> You shouldn't hate what you can't have, dude.


You can't hate conscious women?


----------



## The Deaner

No.


----------



## Stainless

Shitty webcam foto's, ftw.


----------



## ExploderMonk

...What?


----------



## Mr.Brightside

your a sexy bitch for being green


----------



## Shooter McGavin

Wow that badboys small.:sex



Oh btw, the reason these forums girls are getting so confident is because you nerds keep telling them there so beautiful. When they step into the REAL world they'll be shot down like a fucking hotcake.


----------



## ChristopheR.

Shooter McGavin said:


> Oh btw, the reason these forums girls are getting so confident is because you nerds keep telling them there so beautiful. When they step into the REAL world they'll be shot down like a fucking hotcake.



Well said, nice to see some smart youth about the place.


----------



## The Deaner

Chelsey has big ol' tittehs. That automatically garners attention from straight males. You gays? Of course not...


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

Stainless said:


> Shitty webcam foto's, ftw.


*have twice...




...really sorry I did tho...Oro gave better head. :agree:


----------



## Shooter McGavin

:argh:


The Deaner said:


> Chelsey has big ol' tittehs. That automatically garners attention from straight males. You gays? Of course not...


Oh I see, just in case you didn't notice all fat chicks got big tits. She isn't anything special trust me. And wow, we(i) don't find some internet chick hot so we're automatically gay? Great observation shithead.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Me =


----------



## -Y2J-

^You look like nunzio.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Hmmm thanks I think :S lol


----------



## DB

Shooter McGavin said:


> :argh:
> 
> Oh I see, just in case you didn't notice all fat chicks got big tits. She isn't anything special trust me. And wow, we(i) don't find some internet chick hot so we're automatically gay? Great observation shithead.


Died blonde hair makes you tough does it?


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Shooter McGavin said:


> Wow that badboys small.:sex
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw, the reason these forums girls are getting so confident is because you nerds keep telling them there so beautiful. When they step into the REAL world they'll be shot down like a fucking hotcake.


That's some chin youv'e got their


----------



## White Raven

Shooter McGavin said:


> :argh:
> 
> Oh I see, just in case you didn't notice all fat chicks got big tits. She isn't anything special trust me. And wow, we(i) don't find some internet chick hot so we're automatically gay? Great observation shithead.


i like this person i don't agree with him but at least he's got the balls to say what he thinks knowing full well a poses is gonne be there to jump on him


----------



## Finlay

This is me doing ma thang


----------



## The Deaner

Shooter McGavin said:


> :argh:
> 
> Oh I see, just in case you didn't notice all fat chicks got big tits. She isn't anything special trust me. And wow, we(i) don't find some internet chick hot so we're automatically gay? Great observation shithead.


I was just hoping to get you riled up, thanks for giving me what I wanted, skippy.


----------



## Apple Spitter!

Here are mines. Hope you like em.

These 2 pictures quality ain't good.
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6831/nautica3mc.jpg
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4038/nautica17jm.jpg

Tatto at my back.
http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/1366/tattoo2ob.jpg

Here's a gift which I got from my Dad.
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4437/woohooo1ig.jpg

Woohoo, Enjoying ride, Its me on my Ex-Bike.
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/3301/wheelie4yg.jpg

Hehe, Its for safety.
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/6121/gun8sv.jpg

Don't ever hurt your girlfriend. lol.
http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/7071/180pxlwo7on.jpg


----------



## Lunatic999




----------



## iceman335

http://mskf.co.uk/images/instprofiles/lee_prof.jpg


----------



## Xhrissy

pip1984_2k said:


> Me =


Yummies. :yum:


----------



## pip1984_2k

Thank you


----------



## Xaction

I Have Nothing To Hide!


----------



## White Raven

^^^^
You should


----------



## Kaneanite

White Raven said:


> ^^^^
> You should


You have no room to talk.


----------



## LK




----------



## Kaneanite

WTF IS THAT?! LEARN HOW TO CENTER YOUR DAMN SHOTS WHEN TAKING PICS! Why do you have a random pic of your nose, chin, and lips all blurry? Your emo-style pics drive me nuts. And not in the happy crotch tingly way.  <3


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> WTF IS THAT?! LEARN HOW TO CENTER YOUR DAMN SHOTS WHEN TAKING PICS! Why do you have a random pic of your nose, chin, and lips all blurry? Your emo-style pics drive me nuts. And not in the happy crotch tingly way.  <3


Though, on the other hand, the top middle pic made his lips look hot. :yum:


----------



## LK

Kaneanite said:


> WTF IS THAT?! LEARN HOW TO CENTER YOUR DAMN SHOTS WHEN TAKING PICS! Why do you have a random pic of your nose, chin, and lips all blurry? Your emo-style pics drive me nuts. And not in the happy crotch tingly way.  <3


I just found this mosaic mode on my new phone. It took 9 photos, so I just took 'em from random angles.

So, for you, I'll post a vid of me walking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=691fM1iZPy4


----------



## Kaneanite

PM me a video of you masturbating. For my eyes only!! :$


----------



## White Raven

Kaneanite said:


> You have no room to talk.


ohhh co co thats not what your sister says


----------



## Kaneanite

Yes it is. Sorry.


----------



## Spartanlax

Okay, below is me meeting AJ Styles after an ROH show. Keep in mind it's about 1 AM, I don't have my hat on (I always have my hat on), I had to wear my gay glasses, and I'm fat. So please be gentle


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, below is me meeting AJ Styles after an ROH show. Keep in mind it's about 1 AM, I don't have my hat on (I always have my hat on), I had to wear my gay glasses, and I'm fat. So please be gentle



Lucky you got me meet AJ Styles. Good picture.


----------



## Spartanlax

CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> Lucky you got me meet AJ Styles. Good picture.


yeah, met him, Samoa Joe, Jack Evans, and a bunch of others...but this is the picture I look the least retarded/messed up in


----------



## RedSox....

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, below is me meeting AJ Styles after an ROH show. Keep in mind it's about 1 AM, I don't have my hat on (I always have my hat on), I had to wear my gay glasses, and I'm fat. So please be gentle


Nice T shirt 

AJ Styles is cool, anyways nice picture.


----------



## LK

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, below is me meeting AJ Styles after an ROH show. Keep in mind it's about 1 AM, I don't have my hat on (I always have my hat on), I had to wear my gay glasses, and I'm fat. So please be gentle



AJ Styles is bad-ass. It's 1 AM and he still doesn't wear a shirt!











Now THAT's myspace.


----------



## Xaction

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, below is me meeting AJ Styles after an ROH show. Keep in mind it's about 1 AM, I don't have my hat on (I always have my hat on), I had to wear my gay glasses, and I'm fat. So please be gentle


First: I Wouldnt Mock Anyone's Pic

Second: You Got To Meet AJ...

I Would Have Taken A Picture With Bird Poo All Over Me If I Got To Meet AJ


----------



## pip1984_2k

hehehehe look at ur hair hehehehehehe. Only kidding cool picture. 
Having a picture with any wrestler is cool, and nice t-shirt!


----------



## Thomas G

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, below is me meeting AJ Styles after an ROH show. Keep in mind it's about 1 AM, I don't have my hat on (I always have my hat on), I had to wear my gay glasses, and I'm fat. So please be gentle


nice t-shirt!!


----------



## The Icon Pacers

well since ima be posting here now heres me. the name is franky


----------



## Roger

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



CaGe said:


> Webcam kinda sux


Cage...You are da coolest membah evah!


----------



## Rajah

The Icon Pacers said:


> well since ima be posting here now heres me. the name is franky


Looks like LK has a challenger in the Emo stakes.


----------



## Roger

I would post my pic, but I have nothing to scan it on. 
As for the pics, I must say most of them don't go too far from what I thought.


----------



## The Icon Pacers

haha nah im not emo i may look like on but im actually punk.


----------



## ChristopheR.

You're branding yourself? I didn't know you could do that.

In that case I'm in the hot young stud category, with all the jocks.


----------



## AlexXx

The Icon Pacers said:


> haha nah im not emo i may look like on but im actually punk.


You possibly want to stop takin emo photos then so people might actually believe you


----------



## Rajah

^^^Hahahahahaha. Nice one.


----------



## White Raven

The Icon Pacers said:


> haha nah im not emo i may look like on but im actually punk.


You just keep telling yourself that. Maybe one day it will come true... Naaa once an emo always an emo


----------



## Xhrissy

Will post my pic...:side: ...Im going to try and create a myspace style photo of epic proportions :yum:

Edit:










Pfft. It doesnt have "The Angles." :no:


----------



## LK

MMMMMONKEY!


----------



## Xhrissy

LK said:


> MMMMMONKEY!


Omfg. *Love +1*

That is a yummy hoodie.

And I want to pet your hair. :yum:


----------



## AlexXx

I got absolutely wasted last night and those are results of it. The second one with all the beer is when I got overe xcited finding NZ beer in a pub over here.. and decided to buy three for myself randomly


----------



## Xaction

/\ Dam!

-----

Lion Red Beer?


----------



## AlexXx

Yuh it's a NZ beer. I was feeling all nostalgic so I bought it.. it isn't even that good a beer, they have far better.


----------



## Xhrissy

BEER <3 Stella all they way :yum:


----------



## zergling_seb

B33R!!!!!!!


----------



## just_chelsey

...Vodka's better, IMO. Most American beer sucks.

Speaking of vodka...








If you can see, there's a nice big bottle of it on the counter, behind the loaf of bread. Fun.


----------



## Role Model

I can only drink beer once I'm hammered, unless its good beer not cheap shit.


----------



## AlexXx

Vodka is better than beer because you don't get so full on it. However last night doubles of vodka were £2.60 and the beer was only £1.49. Plus I'd already had quite a lot to drink so I probably didn't need the vodka. Well actually I didn't need the three beers and the two shots and the Guinness after everything else I'd drunk.. meh


----------



## God.

AlexXx said:


> I got absolutely wasted last night and those are results of it. The second one with all the beer is when I got overe xcited finding NZ beer in a pub over here.. and decided to buy three for myself randomly


your beautiful
:sex


----------



## Xaction

I Shouldnt Have Said About The Beer


----------



## AlexXx

God. said:


> your beautiful
> :sex


Uhm. Please just don't ever say that again.


----------



## God.

AlexXx said:


> Uhm. Please just don't ever say that again.


why i am being serious post a pic of your feet please. 
:sex


----------



## doh23

feet?

......


----------



## The Icon Pacers

ha one emo picture that i take and suddenly im emo? blah whatevers. as one of the greatest cheap sex song says "fuck emo"


----------



## The Icon Pacers

ha one emo picture that i take and suddenly im emo? blah whatevers. as one of the greatest cheap sex song says "fuck emo"


----------



## Dead Seabed

ha one emo picture that he takes and suddenly hes emo? blah whatevers. as one of the greatest cheap sex song says "fuck emo"


----------



## doh23

what the? do you have 2 accounts or something?


----------



## just_chelsey

Pfft, Shit's going down, Otacon.. you have 2 [email protected] Since [email protected]


----------



## Role Model

Omg hes a wild one.


----------



## T.B.

Trey with the *"Let's Go Lay Down Upstairs & Watch A Movie @ 3 a.m."* Girl.


----------



## LK

Hey! I had one of those!


----------



## LK

Don't spam, silly.


----------



## Role Model

Hes just trying to get 5 posts for media, the scallywag.


----------



## WWE Insignia

AlexXx said:


>


OMG!!!!! I swear I saw you in London. :lmao


----------



## AlexXx

WWE Insignia said:


> OMG!!!!! I swear I saw you in London. :lmao



When :\ I have been there frequently recently. Actually wait there are like 7 million people in London I'm sure someone else there looks like me


----------



## Dead Seabed

Probably on a street corner or something. Just saying.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Beer is so awesome.
Random thing about this night, I found my sock in the toilet :S


----------



## BabyBoy

That's Nitemare talking to Bubba T and his friends.


----------



## Corleone Family

Okay, everyone don't laugh but this is me coming back from Vancouver Island last year with my new fish. I go to Vancouver once in a while. Now I live in Ciudad de Mexico, A.K.A Mexico City.










Don't laugh. Me with my Conneticut jersey. I'm pissed they lost!


----------



## White Raven

BabyBoy said:


> That's Nitemare talking to Bubba T and his friends.


HAHAHAH post of the year...
and i live in vancouver


----------



## BabyBoy

Ya, Nitemare's yellow, right?


----------



## warrior1976

you all suck cock!!!!


----------



## White Raven

warrior1976 said:


> you all suck cock!!!!


Nope only steve


----------



## Rajah

BabyBoy said:


> Ya, Nitemare's yellow, right?


In more ways than one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Zing!



> Probably on a street corner or something. Just saying.


What are you trying to say? She pulls tricks? Hay. Nothing with that. Women got to get paid, made, and laid too.


----------



## taidao

yeap this is me being strangled by my pet snake


----------



## Kaneanite

Nice carpet python. Take care of it properly kthx.


----------



## AlexXx

Octocunt said:


> Probably on a street corner or something. Just saying.


Yeah I've been hanging around in Soho a lot just trying to make some money. I swear.


----------



## Triple_H_Cena_Rule

great pics everyone one of the pics reminds me of chris egan


----------



## BabyBoy

Kaneanite said:


> Nice carpet python. Take care of it properly kthx.


oshat, you only come out when it's anything about snakes, right?


----------



## Kaneanite

Depends what you mean by "come out". 

But generally anything to do with snakes does get my attention, ya.


----------



## Kaneanite

Well that was a lovely spam post. <3


----------



## White Raven

thats what happens when fluorescent tubes blow up in your face


----------



## Master of Magic

White Raven said:


> thats what happens when fluorescent tubes blow up in your face


that's nice


----------



## Tombstone

White Raven said:


> thats what happens when fluorescent tubes blow up in your face


Sweet man. You in a hardcore wrestling fed.?


----------



## White Raven

No im not a moron...I was at work and someone tossed like 50 in the dumpster and i tossed something in it and since im short i have to lean over the edge and they all blew up


----------



## Ecks

That tape shit looks photoshopped on.


----------



## White Raven

Ecks said:


> That tape shit looks photoshopped on.


ok heres me pulling off some tape just to show it isn't








its the gaze that gives it that odd look.God i hate my curly hair


----------



## AlexXxisoneuglyhoe

YOU ALL SUCK DICK SPECIALLY THAT ALEXX UGLY ASS SELF


----------



## doh23

what the hell?


----------



## The Deaner

I wish that guy would make an account poking fun at my name.


----------



## TheDeaneriscool

The Deaner said:


> I wish that guy would make an account poking fun at my name.



Happy? :ns


----------



## Dead Seabed

The Deaner is ******. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Lunatic999




----------



## Apple Spitter!

^ Good pic dude.


----------



## ali3n

Apple Spitter! said:


> ^ Good pic dude.


same here


----------



## The Deaner

TheDeaneriscool said:


> Happy? :ns


Very much so.


----------



## LK




----------



## Evil Steve

White Raven said:


> thats what happens when fluorescent tubes blow up in your face



you tagging the ryan dunn thing a bit to far now

LOL


----------



## White Raven

Im a little disapointed with the cuts looks like nothing more then a cat attacked me


----------



## LK

Well, how do YOU know for sure it wasn't a cat?


----------



## just_chelsey

*New* myspace pic! Whoo!​


----------



## Alabaster Holt

just Chelsey said:


> *New* myspace pic! Whoo!​


Oh how I wish I was 16 again and living in Charlotte


----------



## RedSox....

*Waits for peoples to jump on chelsey*


----------



## Role Model

Who needs to jump on her, when you can jump on me for free.


----------



## just_chelsey

Role Model said:


> Who needs to jump on her, when you can jump on me for free.


Mmm.. So even I can jump on you for free!? You said I had to pay.


----------



## Role Model

Well its cause you're so far away, honest.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Role Model said:


> Who needs to jump on her, when you can jump on me for free.


With a banner like that, jumping on ya would be mighty easy.


----------



## Duke Silver

just Chelsey said:


> *New* myspace pic! Whoo!​


In that pic, you look like that actress on King of Queens, Leahi Remini (or something like that)


----------



## Dead Seabed

Everyone, cover your eyes. She'll bust out the mind eraser thing without warning.


----------



## BreakdownV1

I shake my pasty at you erotically.


----------



## Cowie

LMAO, I read the caption before the photo downloaded. I was scared cos I know what else is pasty :/


----------



## BreakdownV1

I could make a gif if you'd like.


----------



## 25CentXan

YA. Maybe thats me. Maybe thats not....


----------



## just_chelsey

Maybe this is me, maybe its not..


----------



## 25CentXan

Hmmm...I think thats you....Do I win?


----------



## just_chelsey

Hmm, I don't know.. I mean, there's white boxes over that strangers face; you can't tell a thing.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> *New* myspace pic! Whoo!​


Is this a phone cam pic? You expected me to post something sexual, didn't you? Well, just because I am beating off doesn't mean I need to post about it.


----------



## just_chelsey

How'd you know? Yeah, I stole my mum's phone because she stole my camera. Sweet revenge, bitch. Deany plz post pixx of you beatin off. because i'd like to see them kthx.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

I can't connect my phone to the computer otherwise i'd post a lot more pics. I'll get webcam pics up


----------



## just_chelsey

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> I can't connect my phone to the computer otherwise i'd post a lot more pics. I'll get webcam pics up


As far as camera pics go: I just email them to myself, and then upload them to imageshack.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Hmmm, that's a pretty good idea. I'll have to set up an internet connection on my phone. It's capable of it but I haven't bothered with it.


----------



## The Deaner

My phone's from the stone-age. I couldn't take pics with it even if I wanted to.


----------



## Kenny

*1)What a mess- Just woke up.*

*2)Listening to music* 

3)*Friend acting cool-*

4)*Stoned Friend* 

5)*A black friend *:shocked:


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

That 2nd pic makes you look punk-ish.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Placebo said:


> 4)*A stoned friend *


You're friends with Legendary Ora?


----------



## Kenny

Ora's not black.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

I know, I edited it.


----------



## Kenny

Oh Ora's never been stoned before. And that guy (Cameron) is shorter then ora.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

Ora is asian?


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Ora:

http://myspace-454.vo.llnwd.net/00558/45/49/558839454_l.jpg


----------



## Kenny

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Ora is asian?


You never knew?
He also has vids of him wrestling his friends on this site, i can;t remember the link though. There on youtube, i know that. His name is Tsuki.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

Placebo said:


> You never knew?
> He also has vids of him wrestling his friends on this site, i can;t remember the link though. There on youtube, i know that. His name is Tsuki.


I thought he was at times. I just never really knew for sure.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

O. New hat. I just had to show it.


----------



## LK

Yesterday during my weekly run:


----------



## The_Showstopper

Best team in the World


----------



## Role Model

^^^ Change Best to Dullest, and yeah you're right!


----------



## #1wwefan

I'm #29


----------



## The Deaner

About half the guys in that picture look like they have a serious mental retardation.


----------



## thetruth316

#1wwefan said:


> I'm #29



You look like a Young AJ Styles.


----------



## just_chelsey

#1wwefan said:


> I'm #29


Oh god, #72 is a fucking hottie. :sex


----------



## mattitude_v2.0

hands of #72 is mine! you can have crazy eyes #90


----------



## BreakdownV1

90's blatantly just threatened to eat 45.


----------



## mattitude_v2.0

look at the moody little git in the bottom right corner, #21 i think.


----------



## just_chelsey

And 54's looking at that guy like, fuck you, I'm cooler than you, bitch.


----------



## mattitude_v2.0

haha yeah and 53 is like "i got my eye on you baby:yum:"


----------



## The Deaner

But, yeah. Number 29's the goofiest of all those guys.


----------



## Role Model

By the looks of it 72 just pinched 77's ass, and he likes it.


----------



## just_chelsey

The one all the way in the back is totally J/o.


----------



## Mikey Damage

WTF? You all have a number-complex.

And the pic won't load.


----------



## mattitude_v2.0

just Chelsey said:


> The one all the way in the back is totally J/o.


LMFAO!! he so is. and it went all the way onto 77s shirt.

plus just behind 45s head theres a random indian asleep.


----------



## sl0

Iced.


----------



## Mr. Perfect

BabyBoy said:


> IMPEACH PEDRO!


LOL you look exactly like this kid who went to my high school back in Michigan, is your name Eric?


----------



## Powerhouse™

I got some pics of when I went to Quebec wit my french class

http://www.createavideo.com/services/detail.php?photo=0098.jpg
Im the kid in the blue sweatshirt, kinda tired.


http://www.createavideo.com/services/detail.php?photo=0122.jpg
I forgot what we were dancing to.


http://www.createavideo.com/services/detail.php?photo=0122.jpg
My gf is the one all the way to the right


http://www.createavideo.com/services/detail.php?photo=0006.jpg
French Mcdonalds


----------



## #1wwefan

Here is a picture of my girlfriend:


----------



## Kenny

Ew. Your girl is ugly.


----------



## Kratosx23

I hate it when people take those "looking up from an angle" shots. Every person on Earth looks awful from those shots. Post normal photos. :no:


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

It's because they're ugly.


----------



## Kenny

True.


----------



## Alabaster Holt

#1wwefan said:


> Here is a picture of my girlfriend:










0

Just kidding, please don't neg rep me like Corleone Family did when i made fun of Ca-Na-Da:$


----------



## Kenny

Blame Canada? for this ugly girl that is.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

I'd give it to her....if she was wearing a paper bag over her head.


----------



## Rajah

Pyro™ said:


> I hate it when people take those "looking up from an angle" shots.


Maybe she's just given him a blowjob, then looked up at him. She rocks!


----------



## Kenny

This pic has been posted before in a group but it was labelled "ex girlfriend". Now i'm back with her 
Current Girlfriend-


----------



## The Deaner

Quit hacking girl's Photobucket accounts and stealing their pics, you KoC!


----------



## Kenny

Liar. There all my gf's and ex's. I'm not a KoC, but they sure like mine.


----------



## Filmore

this is me watching some racing:
http://www.thedonaldsucks.com/apparel/*******%20donald.jpg

and this is my girlfriend:


----------



## The Deaner

Hey man, your gf got a sister?


----------



## Kenny

That guy should be banned. For a hidious avatar and fucked up pics he just posted.


----------



## Filmore

you guys are just jealous over ma sexy body and my hot girlfriend. why should i get banned? my girlfriend that i just posted is two times hotter than you silly gooses.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Filmore said:


> you guys are just jealous over ma sexy body and my hot girlfriend. why should i get banned? *my girlfriend that i just posted is two times hotter than you silly gooses*.


:no:


----------



## Kenny

He has nothing on me. My girls are 1000000x better then his. He's a gimmick poster. :no:


----------



## Filmore

i bet your girlfriend is five times fatter than rosie o donald and five times uglier than a dog that got run over the road than ma hot sexy bitch.


----------



## Kenny

Well the one on the right is my girlfriend(In sig). So you're either blind, or have a fetish for fat girls, maybe both?


----------



## Filmore

oh god. she look so ugly. she needs a make over. Bwloe her eyes look tired and puffy. she looks skinnier than a stick i use to roast a marshmellow on after desert with my uncle samuel.


----------



## Kratosx23

:lmao

This shit is priceless. ~_~


----------



## Kenny

This guy is gay. Seriously.


----------



## Filmore

See, this is ma babe. we get it on everyday. she is five times hotter than your girlfriend in your sig. so is so hot. i can't stop drooling. uncle samuel set me and her up at a nascar game.


----------



## Kenny

So you're going out with your grandma?


----------



## Filmore

it ain't my grandma, it's my girlfriend i found outside the stadium asking for "2 cent." my uncle samuel said what a hot thang so I went up to her and said "let me show you ma crib and show you how i live in a little bit."


----------



## Edgehead2000

Amazing, your going out with a old lady.


----------



## #1wwefan

That is sick!!!


----------



## Powerhouse™

For the pics I posted for the site you need a username and password.

Username- e6a2e
Password 0eddc


----------



## Alabaster Holt

Placebo said:


> Well the one on the right is my girlfriend(In sig). So you're either blind, or have a *fetish for fat girls*, maybe both?


Fat bitches need love too Placebo


----------



## White Raven

#1wwefan said:


> Here is a picture of my girlfriend:


Come on now she isn't that bad...I'd do her


----------



## AlexXx

So I went out last night. The first I'm quite obviously less drunk than the second.


----------



## Kenny

I reckon it looks quite the same(Drunkness)


----------



## T.B.

**REMOVED**


----------



## Kenny

Coolness Trey. Personally i'd take either of em, both look nice. What nationality are they?


----------



## T.B.

Both are American buuuud.


----------



## Kenny

They look ethnic.


----------



## T.B.

Well, I met her at the agency I'm modeling at. She said she was born in San Diego so......I'm guessing American. Are those you girls / women in your signature?


----------



## Kenny

On the right is Mine now. I've posted pics of ex's before aswell, somewhere around here.


----------



## T.B.

Ahhh....I'm not posting any photos of my *crazy / stuck-up / jealous / obsessed* ex-girlfriends. Nooo way.


----------



## Kenny

ThrowBack™ said:


> Ahhh....I'm not posting any photos of my *crazy / stuck-up / jealous / obsessed* ex-girlfriends. Nooo way.


I'll take the obsessed ones. And Crazy ones too 

It's a pity none of my ex's were like that, nor my current


----------



## T.B.

Placebo said:


> *I'll take the obsessed ones. And Crazy ones too*
> 
> It's a pity none of my ex's were like that, nor my current


You can take 'em bro. Best of luck with all that.


----------



## Kenny

I'm happy with my current one. But the advantage of having crzy ones is that they're awesome in bed.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Im green with envy. Woop


----------



## ali3n

pip1984_2k said:


> Im green with envy. Woop


LOL:lmao


----------



## Lunatic999

AlexXx has ugly friends


----------



## Mike Smalling

Honestly, pip1984_2k looks like Maroon 5's lead singer, whatever that dude's name is.


----------



## pip1984_2k

lol no I dont!


----------



## -Y2J-

+






=


----------



## Mike Smalling

Maybe its the beard, I dunno.

That guys name is Adam Levine, apparently. He's kinda hot. :yum:


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

@-Y2J-: Geil


----------



## LK

German ***.


----------



## sl0

Funny Cigarette night that was.


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

LK said:


> German ***.


Calm down KL


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

ThrowBack™ said:


> New girlfriend!! On the left....


What happened to Brynn(sp)?


----------



## LK




----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

Your face is from left to oblique, isn´t it?  

Steinschlagfresse?


----------



## The Deaner

Speak English. Dutchy manages to do it, you should be able to, as well.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

isnt a bit freaky posting pictures of yer girlfriend then having a load of strangers tell you how hot/ugly she is???


----------



## LK

mrchrisieclass said:


> isnt a bit freaky posting pictures of yer girlfriend then having a load of strangers tell you how hot/ugly she is???


Well yeah, it is. But they're just proud of their GFs, so that's pretty adorable.


----------



## ali3n




----------



## #1wwefan

Me with the rest of the East High Black Raider football team.


----------



## T.B.

Wow.....that is awesome. 77? Thank you for stretching my browser window. Resize that muuuhh phuckka. Alright, thanks.

Most of those guys = tough. Swear.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Kenny




----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

@football team: Is it me or does one of them looks more dumb than the other 

I don´t mind doing physical fitness exercises (I do as well), but some of them look very funny ^^ 

@WWE Fan: Who are you? As a matter of fact I think you are smart, so you must be one of the guys below....right?


----------



## Kliqster

Well, they don't call me a cheerful bastard for nothing, yo.


----------



## #1wwefan

Hey Roddy_Nagetier I am on the bottom row, third from the left. And yes I am smart. I have all A's.


----------



## Lunatic999




----------



## Kenny

Yeah, theres some i took yesterday. Cool, rit.


----------



## SaMi.

Placebo=ben affleck

you little dirty hollywood star


----------



## BreakdownV1

Yeah, damn that inside sunshine.


----------



## Cowie

He mighta been playing poker :?


----------



## AYSTER




----------



## LK

Placebo, don't wear those glasses. Inside or outside they still look like crap.











SNORLAX!

OOOH EDIT NR 2!:










25 minutes later:


----------



## Stainless

Drunk Oro?

Ratings.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Drunken Oro? My ass is tradition.


----------



## shamrock_is_god

(adds Oro's ass to list of things I wish I could not have seen in my life)

*SIG*


----------



## BreakdownV1

You don't mean that.

xXx


----------



## shamrock_is_god

:agree: You know it, man. Don't make me give you a high-five (while winking.)

*SIG*


----------



## Cowie

Not nice Stainless!!! I'm hitting you up to pay for my therapy


----------



## White Raven

thats hot


----------



## Kaneanite

LK said:


> SNORLAX!


I hope someone else snapped that pic while you were in bed. If not, that's lame. Staging pics. :side:



LK said:


>


Much better. Now I'd fuck you.


----------



## LK

I did take that myself, but I really was in bed. It's not like I have my clothes on under the sheets.


----------



## The Deaner

I can see the collar of a shirt. You filthy Dutch liar!


----------



## Atlas

Me with my girl. I love her so much


----------



## White Raven

^^^^^^^^^your 16 you don't know a thing about love


----------



## Roger

I have no idea how the hell to post pictures,I know pathetic, but my myspace is http://www.myspace.com/rogerhi, so if you really wanna see my pic, there I am with my sister.
peace out!
woo hoo!


----------



## LK

The Deaner said:


> I can see the collar of a shirt. You filthy Dutch liar!


Yeah, I wear a shirt when I sleep.


----------



## Atlas

White Raven said:


> ^^^^^^^^^your 16 you don't know a thing about love


Your twenty four years older. Probably gay so you know nothing about love either.

BTW we have been goign out since we were kids liek real small whne we first started noticing girls maybe 1st grade.


----------



## Kaneanite

5star450T-bone said:


> Your twenty four years older.


He's not twenty four years old, though. use commas, nub


5star450T-bone said:


> Probably gay so you know nothing about love either.


Your lame insult actually makes me wonder if you're lying about your age. Maybe you're 10-12?


----------



## White Raven

5star450T-bone said:


> Your twenty four years older. Probably gay so you know nothing about love either.
> 
> BTW we have been goign out since we were kids liek real small whne we first started noticing girls maybe 1st grade.


Twenty four years older then you... Wow that would make me like 40. 
that likes swindy age.
And there's only one gay poster here and thats steve.
So you both started noticing girls in grade one... I think your girls the gay one then. Bitch


----------



## The Deaner

5star450T-bone said:


> BTW we have been goign out since we were kids liek real small whne we first started noticing girls maybe 1st grade.


Oh, so you entered puberty when you were 6? What an unusual case you are...


----------



## Sledge.

I don't know if I posted my pic yet, so here it is...










use me to when your battles.


----------



## Xaction

/\ 

Brilliant


----------



## Atlas

The Deaner said:


> Oh, so you entered puberty when you were 6? What an unusual case you are...


Unusual can be good sometimes


----------



## White Raven

5star450T-bone said:


> Unusual can be good sometimes


Ya but being a little lying bitch isn't a good thing


----------



## Atlas

White Raven said:


> Ya but being a little lying bitch isn't a good thing


The only bitch here is you


----------



## Spartanlax

Cat fight!


----------



## Roger

Rarr!!!


----------



## Atlas

Spartanlax said:


> Cat fight!


More like Mike Tyson v A retarted raven

:avit:


----------



## White Raven

i can see how you think of your self as tyson. seeing as how he's soo slow in the head.


----------



## 100%Caborn

Fuck, this thread never ends.


----------



## The Deaner

It will live forever! When nuclear fallout happens, it'll just be the cockroaches and the Post Your Picture Thread!


----------



## shamrock_is_god

5star450T-bone said:


> More like Mike Tyson v A retarted raven
> 
> :avit:


Apparently, you need a better example of "gay"..................nevermind, I see that you found one.

*SIG*


----------



## superdan3000

me


----------



## LK

Page 2? Come on!


----------



## Kaneanite

Great. Now I won't hear the end of it. "omg if I'm lurking in the post your pics thread, you'll know why. dayum!" Thanks, LK! </3


----------



## TheDeadMan2000

LK said:


> Page 2? Come on!


it looks like those pics were taken on Survailence


----------



## BreakdownV1

Take your digi cam off your snakes for a second and give WEF a shot of the Codder.


----------



## Jake_p53

Meh, web-cam job. Not much to say, really. Enjoy.


----------



## Kaneanite

Enjoy my emo shots. I was trying to take a pic of the snake going all over my head, and the poses looked like the typical emo shit. Awesome!


















Bonus...








Awwwww Pelota

That's all you'll see of me in this thread.


----------



## BreakdownV1

loz first time I've seen Cody in 3 and a half years of being on the same board as him.

OMFG.


----------



## Kaneanite

THANKS MAN REP APPRECIATED!


----------



## just_chelsey

Haha. I've seen those pictures before. All you gotta do is tell him you'll take a picture of your ass [yeah, right], and he'll start sending the pictures like crazy <3

Oh, wait, Oro! I've seen your ass before. Should've been easy for you.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Cody'd get more than that webcam foreplay.


----------



## Kaneanite

just Chelsey said:


> Haha. I've seen those pictures before. All you gotta do is tell him you'll take a picture of your ass [yeah, right], and he'll start sending the pictures like crazy <3
> 
> Oh, wait, Oro! I've seen your ass before. Should've been easy for you.


Why do you lie? </3 I got tired of you bugging for a pic of me, so I threw out the shit ones that don't show my ugly face much.  It shut you up. 

Oro, next time you're drunk and on MSN, let me know so I can see some penis action on webcam. Ya.


----------



## BreakdownV1

loz, not for a while I'm too broke to get drunk. Maybe wednesday. THATS RIGHT FOLKS. OPEN CAM SHOW...Or not.

Get an ego you beautiful-unique-person piece of shit.


----------



## LK

Cody, you're so emo!

<3 for the pics, never seen anything of you before.


----------



## Kliqster

DUDE! Cody!

When are you gonna let me wrap my snake around your face?

The Finch is pimped out for work. Starting Monday, rit. Fired by Tuesday, rit.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

I swear one time Kaneanite had a link in his sig to his MySpace, I clicked it and it was some black guys...


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, that was a joke. He found out that some random jackass had his myspace url as 'kaneanite', so he decided to be funny and put that in his sig. <3


----------



## T.B.

Easiest way to make lots of money. True.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

No because i suck at pool


----------



## Triple_H_Cena_Rule

i love the LK pics there great


----------



## LK

luvu.


----------



## Shane~O~Mac

I haven't been here in ages. I don't even remember my old username.

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f58/capricorn83/Picture213.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f58/capricorn83/Picture216.jpg


----------



## just_chelsey

So you re-joined with a new name? Hot. Bannable.


----------



## Shane~O~Mac

It was like 2 years ago and I don't think I even made that many posts. I would use that name if I even remembered what it was. I tried looking through the members list before signing on but nothing rang a bell. I didn't even know where to _begin_.


----------



## White Raven

just Chelsey said:


> So you re-joined with a new name? Hot. Bannable.


Your just mad cause theres a new chick whos hotter then you..Ohh burn


----------



## just_chelsey

I honestly could care less.. I didn't even look at the pictures.


----------



## HxC Rev

Shane~O~Mac said:


> I haven't been here in ages. I don't even remember my old username.
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f58/capricorn83/Picture213.jpg
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f58/capricorn83/Picture216.jpg


Will you marry me?


----------



## jarvisowens

Shane~O~Mac said:


> I haven't been here in ages. I don't even remember my old username.
> 
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f58/capricorn83/Picture213.jpg
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f58/capricorn83/Picture216.jpg


I know im only 16 but what the hell who cares marry me first.


----------



## just_chelsey

Haha..Here we go again.


----------



## Flesh

One of Those Hormonic Freaks said:


> Will you marry me?





Other Hormonic Freak said:


> I know im only 16 but what the hell who cares marry me first.


Damn my youngness


----------



## arjun14626rko

Flesh said:


> Damn my *youngness*



YOUTH!!!!


The only woman who hangs around here anyway is Chelsey. Everyone else is transient.


----------



## jarvisowens

Well here's mines.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Ive decided not to put another pic on here due to being compared to Nunzio! lol


----------



## just_chelsey

jarvisowens said:


> Well here's mines.












DUDE.


----------



## HxC Rev

arjun14626rko said:


> YOUTH!!!!
> 
> 
> The only woman who hangs around here anyway is Chelsey. Everyone else is transient.


I don't even know what Chelsey looks like. :X


----------



## SaMi.

HxC Rev said:


> I don't even know what Chelsey looks like. :X


here is chelsey


----------



## just_chelsey

Yes, that'd be me after I saw how small your dick was, rit. :flip


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Ya that's her


----------



## SaMi.

just Chelsey said:


> Yes, that'd be me after I saw how small your dick was, rit. :flip


my dick looks so small cuz you are so pig...i mean big


----------



## just_chelsey

... I'm not even going to get into this.


----------



## Xaction

AlexXx said:


>


Alex That Is A Very Great Picture


----------



## SaMi.

just Chelsey said:


> ... I'm not even going to get into this.


...come on we are brothers,rit
Me brother
You sister

RIT


----------



## just_chelsey

What fucking drug are you on...?

You're crazy.


----------



## Flesh

Click on just Chelsey's sig, myspace, and it has her pic.


----------



## RedSox....

jarvisowens said:


> Well here's mines.


Gangsta boy ??


----------



## Atlas

Me with my gal friend


----------



## AlexXx

Xaction said:


> Alex That Is A Very Great Picture


Uh that picture is extremely old. I don't have blonde hair anymore.. or that hairstyle for that matter. But sure.. thanks


----------



## ali3n




----------



## Kaneanite

AlexXx said:


> Uh that picture is extremely old. I don't have blonde hair anymore.. or that hairstyle for that matter. But sure.. thanks


lolz, take the compliment, geez! A pic doesn't have to be current for it to be good.


----------



## sl0

oooh.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Why did I teach my girlfriend how to screen shot? But yuh. A real smile, none of that cheesy for cam shit.


----------



## Cowie

Haha I saw the pic before I read your post and wondered what the fuck you were doing. Thank your missus for me, that's going on my desktop


----------



## BreakdownV1

Haha your husband's going to LOVE that!


----------



## Xhrissy

BreakdownV1 said:


>


Oh God yes, flirt for the camera, darling.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Xhrissy said:


> Oh God yes, flirt for the camera, darling.


I'm touching my nipples with my other hand.


----------



## Atlas

BreakdownV1 said:


> Why did I teach my girlfriend how to screen shot? But yuh. A real smile, none of that cheesy for cam shit.



Haha this pic makes me chuckle


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

BreakdownV1 said:


> I'm touching my nipples with my other hand.


:lmao LMAO i just got it after reading it twice


----------



## Atlas

Me with my girlfriend


----------



## Xaction

5star450T-bone said:


> Me with my girlfriend


You Lucky B******

--------

Breakdown, Why Is Your Room Orange?


----------



## Atlas

Xaction said:


> You Lucky B******



We've known each other since we were young and started going out my freshman year.....She's greatin the sheets


----------



## BreakdownV1

Xaction said:


> Breakdown, Why Is Your Room Orange?


Because we like the colour orange.


----------



## LK

Aw, you like the colour of the Dutch...you rule!


----------



## Role Model

But, but his room looks yellow.


----------



## LK

That's the shitty webcam! Oro loves Holland..!


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

Yeah! Holland is cool! No deposit


----------



## Kliqster

BreakdownV1 said:


> Why did I teach my girlfriend how to screen shot? But yuh. A real smile, none of that cheesy for cam shit.


Aw, i'd have loved to have seen what was on the screen at the time.

Let me guess, she was gazing at her dreamboat Oro on cam. You were staring at Finch's HAIREH BAWLS.

And an utterly false pic:


----------



## Aleq2

http://img255.echo.cx/img255/4208/drunk8uc.jpg

me in UK


----------



## AWESOM-O

You have a white spot on you.

I'd get that checked out..


----------



## BreakdownV1

it's a ghost.


----------



## Aleq2

it was probably from my camera


----------



## BreakdownV1

Don't be ridiculous. It's a ghost.


----------



## Aleq2

im not a ghost.....


----------



## AWESOM-O

Oh great, now the forum has a ghost.


----------



## Aleq2

my goodness, im not a ghost!!


----------



## AWESOM-O

hmm.

Look in the mirror, can you see yourself?


----------



## Aleq2

yeah...


----------



## AWESOM-O

It's white...it may be a racist seal..


----------



## Aleq2

funny....


----------



## AWESOM-O

Thx.


----------



## Aleq2

i was being sarcastic but anyhow....you welcome


----------



## {G-1}

rockin the knoxville shades








and me in north carolina


----------



## Aleq2

{G-1} said:


> rockin the knoxville shades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me in north carolina


cool


----------



## just_chelsey

{G-1} said:


> and me in north carolina


OoO, Where in NC were you? Its a great place. Believe me; I'd know.


----------



## {G-1}

*ya i own a couple houses there thats in murphy...like less than a mile from Tennesse...NC is fukin awesome i know*


----------



## The Deaner

You don't look like you're old enough to own a Rated M game, let alone a "couple of houses."


----------



## just_chelsey

He probably means his parents or something, Dean.


----------



## The Deaner

I realize that.


----------



## {G-1}

*that is what i mean....sorry i didnt know i was supposed to be so specific. *


----------



## just_chelsey

...Its just Dean. Ignore him. 

[hee hee. luvudean.]


----------



## Sulley333




----------



## Shane~O~Mac

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f58/capricorn83/Picture253.jpg

I had nothing better to do then wave like the Queen. :side:


----------



## showtimeDD

Me and my precious camera. Why do I have a picture with me and my camera? Cause I'm a Shelley mark, thats why.


----------



## White Raven




----------



## Jake_p53

Raven, I think you slightly resemble Lars Ulrich from Metallica (just slightly, in my eyes at least).


----------



## Shane~O~Mac

Actually I agree. He does resemble him a bit.


----------



## White Raven

Oh go to hell im ryan dunn all the way.. I hate lars


----------



## Jake_p53

True, a lot of people hate Lars.

I could have said Ryan Dunn too, because it's pretty obvious, but what would have been the fun? All the lame-ass people say it and it isn't original. But meh, whatever.


----------



## White Raven

I'd rather you have been a lame ass and not original then say i look like lars


----------



## Nitemare

Aww, I banned a pretty girl. That's so sad.


----------



## White Raven

^^^
Im a little upset but not very. Im sure another will replace her soon enough. It was a nice change from every one falling over themselfs for chels


----------



## Jake_p53

Haha, who's the bitch now... she wasn't pretty, by the way.

Sorry Raven. I'll rephrase what I posted before...

omgz, u luk lyk ryin dun!!!1!!!1!111


----------



## Nitemare

I should ban another pretty girl.

Later, WR.  Just kidding. You're an ugly girl.

I thought she was pretty. Not hot, but pretty.


----------



## White Raven

Nitemare said:


> I should ban another pretty girl.
> 
> Later, WR.  Just kidding. You're an ugly girl.
> 
> I thought she was pretty. Not hot, but pretty.


No not me im managed to slipped between the cracks for soo long

OHHh white text.. You sure fooled me


----------



## Spartanlax

Wow, I always manage to look like a total douche whenever I'm at a wrestling event....anyway....

I MET ABYSS AND HAD THE TNA HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP AROUND MY SHOULDER! Yes, the one that Abyss stole from Christian.


----------



## Matt K

*I posed for my girlfriend to take the shot ;P. *Believe it or not thats only 5months old lol.


----------



## Jake_p53

Wow, you look so young!

Age: 12

Oshit.

And Spartanlax, that's the shit man. You're a lucky bastard.


----------



## The Deaner

Nitemare said:


> Aww, I banned a pretty girl. That's so sad.


What pretty girl?


----------



## The Imperfect

Spartanlax said:


> Wow, I always manage to look like a total douche whenever I'm at a wrestling event....anyway....
> 
> I MET ABYSS AND HAD THE TNA HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP AROUND MY SHOULDER! Yes, the one that Abyss stole from Christian.


Now I don't believe you got laid with that chick. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax

The Imperfect said:


> Now I don't believe you got laid with that chick. :side:


Lol, I told you, I pretty much look like a douche at wrestling events. No idea why.


----------



## The Imperfect

Spartanlax said:


> Lol, I told you, I pretty much look like a douche at wrestling events. No idea why.


Ah well, at least you got to meet Abyss. Was he in character?


----------



## Spartanlax

^^^ LOL! That was the funny thing.

I talked to him for a few mins because my friend didn't know how to use his damn camera. So, he wasn't really in character, but his match against Rhyno that night was pretty sick (this was at JAPW two hours ago).


----------



## The Imperfect

Spartanlax said:


> ^^^ LOL! That was the funny thing.
> 
> I talked to him for a few mins because my friend didn't know how to use his damn camera. So, he wasn't really in character, but his match against Rhyno that night was pretty sick (this was at JAPW two hours ago).


Wait, did you just get back from a JAPW show?

Oh yeah, Abyss vs. Rhino is always a good thing.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yeah, just got back from a JAPW show. They were missing the top guys due to prior commitments, like Homicide, Lethal, Low Ki, SAT, etc, but it was still decent. Going back May 20th for Homicide's return match and SAT vs Outcast Killaz in a TLC match. Not bad for $15


----------



## The Imperfect

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, just got back from a JAPW show. They were missing the top guys due to prior commitments, like Homicide, Lethal, Low Ki, SAT, etc, but it was still decent.


:lmao 

I hope you go on a ganking spree now.


----------



## Xhrissy

Me and my boyfriend.










Just me. Dont ask about the ears, there were about four of us there messing around with things like bunny ears, collars and kitty ears. :yum: Wow, that sounds a lot worse than I intended.


----------



## Kaneanite

Nudes please. [email protected] Thanks! Rep will be sent when pics are received.


----------



## AlexXx

Kaneanite said:


> Nudes please. [email protected] Thanks! Rep will be sent when pics are received.



Don't listen to him Xhrissy. We've all fallen into that trap before </3


----------



## Jake_p53

AlexXx said:


> Don't listen to him Xhrissy. We've all fallen into that trap before </3


Yeah, me too unfortunately... 

I still haven't got my fuxin repz.


----------



## Xhrissy

AlexXx said:


> Don't listen to him Xhrissy. We've all fallen into that trap before </3


Oh shit, too late...


----------



## Kaneanite

Wow, you actually sent them. Thanks! Repped. 

May I ask why you have such a bush going on downstairs, though? In an age where most people shave or trim, you have a nice 70's thing going down, which I don't mind, but these days it's rare.


----------



## Xhrissy

Kaneanite said:


> Wow, you actually sent them. Thanks! Repped.
> 
> May I ask why you have such a bush going on downstairs, though? In an age where most people shave or trim, you have a nice 70's thing going down, which I don't mind, but these days it's rare.


I like to wait until it's long enough to braid, makes for an interesting past time you see.


----------



## Kaneanite

Cornrows would be hot. Maybe with beads. :yum:


----------



## Xhrissy

Sure thing, would you like any kind of bead pattern? :yum:


----------



## Kaneanite

The canadian flag would be so fucking hot.


----------



## LK

He knows so much about these things.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma

{G-1} said:


>


^^Napoleon Dynamite^^


----------



## Xhrissy

Kaneanite said:


> The canadian flag would be so fucking hot.



:lmao I was gonna suggest that.

I'll rep *you* for nude pics? :yum:


----------



## R-Pac

Hey Xhrissy what about me?? You know I will add rep for every post of yours I see. [email protected] Please


----------



## BreakdownV1

You sad, sad little fuck.


----------



## Jake_p53

Wow dude, you have to be joking... please tell me you're joking.

Anyway, here's me, I don't think I've posted it.










EDIT: Damn, have already posted it. Oh well, can't get enough of that face, right? Right?:argh:


----------



## Xhrissy

BreakdownV1 said:


> You sad, sad little fuck.


Oh Oro, I love it when you go all manly. <3


----------



## R-Pac

so what, I have had a bitch of a friggan week I have worked 11 hour days for the past 8 days


----------



## BreakdownV1

You sad, sad, pathetic whiney little fuck.


----------



## Kaneanite

I sent her my nude pic and I'm awaiting a response!


----------



## Xhrissy

R-Pac said:


> so what, I have had a bitch of a friggan week I have worked 11 hour days for the past 8 days


The terrifying thing is, you're actually being serious.

:no:


----------



## R-Pac

You are right. that is bullshit, I am going to wtach a ROH DVd. sorry


----------



## Kaneanite

Use lots of lubricant when watching your "ROH dvd". Don't want it to chafe.


----------



## Role Model

OMG NUDEZ 4 MA PLSE!!!!11! I NEED DEM!!!


If it wasn't already clear I am indeed not joking.


----------



## Xhrissy

Kaneanite said:


> I sent her my nude pic and I'm awaiting a response!


Wow, Ive found someone new to stalk <33


----------



## just_chelsey

Pshh. Cody. :no:

I send you love in an envelope, and get no nudez, and some random chick sends you a pic, and she gets one?

Pshhhh.


----------



## Role Model

Chelsey, face it your time is up, you are so last week.


----------



## just_chelsey

Hay, as long as I've got the hatred from you, Ben, I'm all smiles.


----------



## AWESOM-O

I get no love, i get no hate.

You bitches get no pics.

Ha!


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

Spartanlax said:


> Wow, I always manage to look like a total douche whenever I'm at a wrestling event....anyway....
> 
> I MET ABYSS AND HAD THE TNA HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP AROUND MY SHOULDER! Yes, the one that Abyss stole from Christian.




Ahhhhhhh! Chris you suck man. Stop meeting everyone. Nice picture though.


----------



## Nitemare

Xhrissy, send me your nudes. Seriously. Why should that second-rate admin get the nudes, when a true admin and gentleman like myself gets nothing? Bullshit.


----------



## Role Model

I'd say hes more a 4th rate Admin. 


PLEASE DONTT BAN MEEE!!11!!!1.


----------



## HxC Rev

I should post nudes of myself. I'm incredibly sexy.
Or I'm not. Either way, who wants to see?!
:yum:


----------



## Estrada's Eye ball

Thats Me, Mat Whelan from Birmingham, England, U.K


----------



## Kaneanite

just Chelsey said:


> Pshh. Cody. :no:
> 
> I send you love in an envelope, and get no nudez, and some random chick sends you a pic, and she gets one?
> 
> Pshhhh.


Love in an envelope? You sent me a paragraph that you'd usually get in a PM, only hand written. And, sure, your hand writing is sexy, and I did jack off to it once or twice, but still, you've never sent me any nudes, after all the bugging.  I've gotta get it somewhere!looooove you


----------



## Walls

I don't know if I've posted that before or not, but yeah, thats me.


----------



## Kaneanite

Oh shit, Corey Taylor from Slipknot.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> I send you love in an envelope, and get no nudez, and some random chick sends you a pic, and she gets one?


Xhrissy makes with the nudes, you don't. Easy choice, IMO.


----------



## T.B.

If you want to lose some money - just let me know. Pool from a couple weeks ago.










I was tired as HELL - just sittin' around at 7 a.m., before a photo shoot last Thursday.










Not tired...


----------



## TNAfan41992

Ill post a pic of me as soon as i get a new camera


----------



## Kaneanite

ThrowBack™ said:


> If you want to lose some money - just let me know. Pool from a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was tired as HELL - just sittin' around at 7 a.m., before a photo shoot last Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not tired...


Swear you've posted these pics at least once before. Sometimes twice. GET NEW PICS OR STOP POSTING THEM! Nudes are preferred.


----------



## T.B.

AHA....found one.










Leaving after helping out at a Special Olympics event. Yeah...night shot. Quality isn't the best. So what? You'll live.


----------



## Xhrissy

Nitemare said:


> Xhrissy, send me your nudes. Seriously. Why should that second-rate admin get the nudes, when a true admin and gentleman like myself gets nothing? Bullshit.


But... I'm scared of your awesome power. If you didnt like my canadian flag bush-art you may ban me. Be gentle...

PstoallthefreaksPMingmefornudesimonly*joking*


----------



## Stevienightheat1

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



downNdirty said:


> Gee thanks, aren't you just the little sweetheart. Oh well you are entitled to your opinion, so it's all good. I don't need affirmation on my looks to boost my self-esteem, I am very comfortable, and confident with who I am as well as with how I look.


Dont listen to him your hot as hell.
If you are ever in baytown texas near houston look me up. Sterling bay apt.


----------



## LK

We're already married, so back off!


----------



## Stevienightheat1

LK said:


> We're already married, so back off!


Dam, well thats funny how she just e-mailed me, mabye she wants a 3 some?:faint:


----------



## TNAfan41992

Here is an older pic of me from the summer. I look wya different now


----------



## {G-1}

*cant get any closer than that^^*


----------



## AWESOM-O

Ya bitches, fear the strat.


----------



## HxC Rev

Oh yeah. That's one BITCHIN' strat.


----------



## Estrada's Eye ball

Love the Musical tool do you also play the air guitar lol that is classed as an illegal object in wrestling think your Jeff Jarrett

cool anyways.


----------



## LK

Stevienightheat1 said:


> Dam, well thats funny how she just e-mailed me, mabye she wants a 3 some?:faint:


She was in bed all day yesterday, and I was there so she didn't E-Mail you. Just some guy playing around witth you I guess.


----------



## Xaction

Taken This Morning @ 8am


----------



## Kenny

Are you related to Bubba T?


----------



## Xaction

No Im Not, Why??


----------



## Kenny

The resemblence in uncanny.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Wonder who this is from...Hmmm...


----------



## Stevienightheat1

LK said:


> She was in bed all day yesterday, and I was there so she didn't E-Mail you. Just some guy playing around witth you I guess.


No your wrong she is in my bed write now im looking at her, hmmmmm mabye she has a twin?


----------



## mojo_jojo

wala lala ding dong


----------



## AlexXx

BreakdownV1 said:


> Wonder who this is from...Hmmm...



I hate you. That photo sucks.


----------



## BreakdownV1

I think you look really good. So meh to you!


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

word! the pic is nice


----------



## Kaneanite

Yeah, I'm jacking off right now!


----------



## BreakdownV1

My photography of alex > all.


----------



## Kaneanite

I printed it out and put it in my wallet for lonely road trips!


----------



## BreakdownV1

...We are talking about the picture of her not me, rit codes?


----------



## Kaneanite

Uh....right....


----------



## Sonic V.1

Here's some pictures of me..BTW: A funny note when I click on SOME of the member's pics it's like from a dating service or whatever but here is my pics 

I seem like Spartanlax I like a douche in wrestling pics but whatever 


























]

Woah Nelly Those are some big pics .


----------



## Walls

Sonic V.1 said:


> Here's some pictures of me..BTW: A funny note when I click on SOME of the member's pics it's like from a dating service or whatever but here is my pics
> 
> I seem like Spartanlax I like a douche in wrestling pics but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Woah Nelly Those are some big pics .


You look like your 12.


----------



## White Raven

^^^^Who cares he met Joe. If that was me i would have asked him to kick me in the head


----------



## Sonic V.1

Yes , I am 12. And I met several more TNA stars .


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

White Raven said:


> ^^^^Who cares he met Joe. If that was me i would have asked him to kick me in the head


I met Joe also, he was a bit of a douche. Chris Daniels is the funniest bloke on the planet.


----------



## Sonic V.1

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> I met Joe also, he was a bit of a douche. Chris Daniels is the funniest bloke on the planet.


That's for dam sure he is funy and nice I met him after the show and Joe was nice , for atleast what I saw .


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

ThrowBack™ said:


>


Eminem?!


----------



## The Deaner

YA DUDE THA RESEMBLENCE IS UNCANNY! 

Not.


----------



## Kaneanite

What do you mean? He's pretty close...Looks like a young Marshall Mathers.


----------



## The Deaner

The eyes, nose, ears and jaw are completely different. The only thing similair between the two is the hair, and perhaps the basic shape of the head.


----------



## Kaneanite

Nose, eyes, ears, and general head shape are all similar. The only difference is hair color, of course, and Eminem's chin is more rounded whereas Throwback's is a bit more pointy. Mouths are a bit different too, but also similar a bit.

Deano, I was always wondering why you'd say attractive girls weren't that good looking to you. I thought you were just shallow and judgmental. Turns out your eyes are just bad.

o


----------



## The Deaner

Throwback's nose is more pointed than Eminem's, as are his ears. And his eyes are smaller.


----------



## just_chelsey

Omfg, Dean! Your avatar! Its Rupert, from Survivor Pearl Islands! [/reality tv nerd.]


----------



## pip1984_2k

Roddy_Nagetier said:


> Eminem?!



He looks more likely to piss on your kids and beat you up in the process. No offense meant lol


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Omfg, Dean! Your avatar! Its Rupert, from Survivor Pearl Islands! [/reality tv nerd.]


Yeah, Dan changed it. The scary part is that a fed mod has powers...


----------



## LK

3 new ones, all from yesterday:










Straight edge Dutch drunk shit, with the orange accents! (Haha):










And a way more serious picture:


----------



## Xhrissy

I'm loving the colour co-ordination in the second one


----------



## Kaneanite

All from yesterday? So you change your clothes periodically through the day like a woman? HOT 10/10 <3


----------



## Mikey Damage

> All from yesterday? So you change your clothes periodically through the day like a woman? HOT 10/10 <3


I do. Styles change all the time. I like to be ahead of the game.


----------



## just_chelsey

Its impossible for me to try to act "depressed and emo" without laughing.

Look at my gay HHH "Blade Trinity" poster in the back!


----------



## AK™

just Chelsey said:


>


I would hit that. :yum:


----------



## Kaneanite

AK™ said:


> I would hit that. :yum:


Choose your weapon.


----------



## AK™

Kaneanite said:


> Choose your weapon.


I'll take them all. thx.


----------



## The Deaner

I'd use the putter. It's long, so she'd like it, but not too wide, so there wouldn't be a gape.


----------



## just_chelsey

I'd prefer the baseball bat! :yum:

Aha.


----------



## Legendary Ora

just Chelsey said:



> I'd prefer the baseball bat! :yum:
> 
> Aha.


You might get splinters...


----------



## AK™

just Chelsey said:


> I'd prefer the baseball bat! :yum:
> 
> Aha.


I'll use the baseball bat then. :agree:


----------



## Kaneanite

We're talking about killing her, right?

(see, you kill her, THEN you do shit to the body...)


----------



## AK™

Kaneanite said:


> We're talking about killing her, right?
> 
> (see, you kill her, THEN you do shit to the body...)


Yeah, like Kane to Katie Vick ??


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> We're talking about killing her, right?
> 
> (see, you kill her, THEN you do shit to the body...)


LOL dawg. u rit u rit


----------



## Tombstone

LK said:


> 3 new ones, all from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight edge Dutch drunk shit, with the orange accents! (Haha):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a way more serious picture:


You look just like Nate Webb. I doubt you know him, but I just wanted to throw that out. :topic:


----------



## Kaneanite

Him? LOLOL PWND


----------



## just_chelsey

Oh, no. He's WAY better looking that Nate Webb.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

LOL

He sorta looks like a dude I saw on TV.


----------



## LK

Kaneanite said:


> All from yesterday? So you change your clothes periodically through the day like a woman? HOT 10/10 <3


Pre-swimming, and post-swimming.

That means same people, at different time, you got to show them your stuff.

!!!

More pics coming tomorrow (or today, wherever you are), because I had this lame-ass party where a girl pressed a hamburger in my face and I got a nosebleed. GAY! GAY GIRL!

She's like 7.5/10 hot. And a bit insecure, which is gay.

I like girls with some sort of ego, but [of course] ego should match beauty.


WHERE's M<ARLEEN? THERE (RUN!!!!!!!!!!)!!!


----------



## Kaneanite

LK said:


> I like girls with some sort of ego, but [of course] ego should match beauty.


Pwnd Chelsey. Nice.


----------



## LK

Hey! I never REALLY said that, and besides I told Chelsey all about my feelings last night. She knows!


----------



## AlexXx




----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Not the best pic but it's the most recent one I have, haha.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma

Kaneanite said:


> Choose your weapon.


I'd choose the Hammer, at least then it'd be ok to play golf or baseball afterwards and not have to worry about any damaged equipment. But seriously dude, why would you hit that?


----------



## LK




----------



## AlexXx

I wonder who has the most pictures in this thread. It's a contest between LK and Chelsey methinks.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

LK deffinetly


----------



## AlexXx

More bored alex. Oh look i do the same pose in nearly every photo


----------



## Dalestate_Diva

OOO. Sexy!!

Lol. I need a cam. Yes i do. Last photo i took was in 2004...Woops. .


----------



## AlexXx

Yes you do biatch. You also need to get on here more often, and online. We're so far apart now <3


----------



## Icon™

My pic isn't working, I'll re up it later.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Picture of me (right) and Mark Grayson (another forum member) from Saturday night, mucho drunk










Bored....


----------



## just_chelsey

Whoa! What the fuck is that thing in your mouth!?


----------



## Alabaster Holt

The second pic disturbs me


----------



## pip1984_2k

Well on a trip to buy beer I found a 20p toy machine and in it was a section called "Mini Inflatables" so I got one, and its just like a mini rubber ring, quite shit really for 20p


----------



## markgrayson

It was a good night, the light on that camera was really bright, hence my strange expression lol. Phil lies about the inflatable though, that was coz he went down on this girl and caught something his lips were like that for 2/3 weeks


----------



## pip1984_2k

markgrayson said:


> It was a good night, the light on that camera was really bright, hence my strange expression lol. Phil lies about the inflatable though, that was coz he went down on this girl and caught something his lips were like that for 2/3 weeks



Im an internet kid, I dont get "girls" as you call them. The only girls I see are in JPG format :flip


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

AlexXx said:


> More bored alex. Oh look i do the same pose in nearly every photo


yeah, europeans look good


----------



## LK

Thanks.


----------



## Kaneanite

AlexXx said:


> I wonder who has the most pictures in this thread. It's a contest between LK and Chelsey methinks.


LK easily. :argh: Chelsey has posted maybe 6-10 pics, and LK posts that many a week.  He's like my sister, right. She has hundreds and hundreds of pictures of herself taking up loads of space on my computer and the main computer. Conceited emo bitch.


----------



## Jake_p53

Cam Whores > All.


----------



## Kaneanite

True. If my sister was a cam whore, I could respect that. Someone's gotta entertain the lonely pervs like me online. But she just grabs my camera, and takes about 80 pics of herself, uploads them, then stares at her own pics. She hardly even sends them to people. It's just for her own ego I guess.


----------



## Villa12

Kaneanite said:


> True. If my sister was a cam whore, I could respect that. Someone's gotta entertain the lonely pervs like me online. *But she just grabs my camera, and takes about 80 pics of herself, uploads them, then stares at her own pics.* She hardly even sends them to people. It's just for her own ego I guess.


:agree: My sister does the exact same thing.


----------



## -Y2J-

Roddy_Nagetier said:


> yeah, europeans look good


Würde ich nicht so sagen.........gibt überall hübsche Mädchen.......besonders im Kosovo und Albanien, hehe.
Aber Deutsche sind auch ganz "nett"
Die im Bild ist ganz hübsch, aber bestimmt eingebildet...


----------



## -KA-

-Y2J- said:


> Würde ich nicht so sagen.........gibt überall hübsche Mädchen.......besonders im Kosovo und Albanien, hehe.
> Aber Deutsche sind auch ganz "nett"
> Die im Bild ist ganz hübsch, aber bestimmt eingebildet...


In English please?


----------



## AlexXx

Something about the picture being pretty.. certainly... and that Germans are also "nice" and then something about the Albanians and Kosovans. I'm not so good with translating German.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Translated it on a website and it comes out as this - 

"I became not so sagen.........gibt everywhere pretty Mädchen.......besonders in the Kosovo and Albania, hehe. But German are is imagined also entire "nice" that in the picture entirely pretty, but certainly.."

I agree with them!


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

me 








me agen










and agen








and theres me and my best m8


----------



## -Y2J-

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> me


nice pose..


----------



## Xhrissy

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> me agen


Cute! Im lovin the hair


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

Xhrissy said:


> Cute! Im lovin the hair


thanks.. i think i hate tying it up lol


----------



## AlexXx

Ooh Laura! Hey haven't seen/spoken to you in forever


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

AlexXx said:


> Ooh Laura! Hey haven't seen/spoken to you in forever


I know! how are u hows new zealand or are u not living there anymore? ill try tlk 2 u on msn next time im on hun xxx


----------



## Kaneanite

Yay, Laura makes an appearance and posts her sexy self! Ya, you look good with your hair up, k? Suits your face or something. I dunno but it's always good when girls wear their hair up.

Visit more often k?


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

Kaneanite said:


> Yay, Laura makes an appearance and posts her sexy self! Ya, you look good with your hair up, k? Suits your face or something. I dunno but it's always good when girls wear their hair up.
> 
> Visit more often k?


haha thanks ill try visit more often but im a busy lady cody darling! 
Oo did i tell you what im studying at college now you will be proud lol 
hey cody post some pics of yaself hunni xxx


----------



## Kaneanite

I did. They sucked. 

Since you said it's something I'd be proud of....you're studying for becoming a pornstar? Or a canadian hockey player? Am I close?


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

a canadian porn star hockey player Damn u got it in one.
lol
nah im gona be an air hostess cosi no you would love to see me in the uniform


----------



## Kaneanite

Free flights to Canada? Sex with me?


----------



## The Deaner

Dude, you're such a pervert.


----------



## Kaneanite

Dude, you're lucky you're not banned for advertising through PM's to me.


----------



## The Deaner

Pfft, not my fault. I thought you'd be cool. </3


----------



## -Lithium-

LK said:


>


emo style...


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

The Deaner said:


> Dude, you're such a pervert.


But hes my perv 



















Just for cody


----------



## LK

-Lithium- said:


> emo style...


Yeah.


----------



## Kaneanite

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> But hes my perv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for cody


Pfft, I've seen those already. I'm waiting for new ones. Preferably more like the last pic you sent. Mmmm slutty.:agree:


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

Kaneanite said:


> Pfft, I've seen those already. I'm waiting for new ones. Preferably more like the last pic you sent. Mmmm slutty.:agree:


and im stil waiting for apic of u lol


----------



## just_chelsey

He's posted a few. Of course, you can't see his full face, but go back a few pages, and he posted them


----------



## Kaneanite

Yeah, the eyes alone are orgasm worthy.

Although I showed the one pic to a chick last night cuz she's afraid of snakes, and she said "ew wtf! There's a snake on *her* face". Pwnd me.


----------



## The Deaner

lol pwnd


----------



## Nitemare

I thought you were a female, Cody... You keep hitting on me.

...you're gay? Fuck off.


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

-Y2J- said:


> Würde ich nicht so sagen.........gibt überall hübsche Mädchen.......besonders im Kosovo und Albanien, hehe.
> Aber Deutsche sind auch ganz "nett"
> Die im Bild ist ganz hübsch, aber bestimmt eingebildet...


Sicher! In der Türkei soll es auch sehr Schöne geben  Glaub´ nicht, daß sie das unbedingt ist. Gibt auf jeden Fall Schlimmere. Würde mich übrigehns interezieren ob die das auuch übersetsen köhnen wen ich ahles fahlsch schraibe ^^


----------



## LK

English, or you'll be banned. This is an English speaking forum.


----------



## pip1984_2k

^ Is that Thom Yorkes solo project?


----------



## LK

Yeah...


----------



## pip1984_2k

Cool, the new Radiohead material is quite good too


----------



## LK

Some songs are a bit simple, and not really challenging (not for Radiohead, or the fans.) But the new Radiohead album isn't even closed to being finished, so no worries (no worries no worries.)


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

Roddy_Nagetier said:


> Sicher! In der Türkei soll es auch sehr Schöne geben  Glaub´ nicht, daß sie das unbedingt ist. Gibt auf jeden Fall Schlimmere. Würde mich übrigehns interezieren ob die das auuch übersetsen köhnen wen ich ahles fahlsch schraibe ^^


excuse me?


----------



## DB

Its the last few days of high school and loads of pics have been taken, so I've decided to post some.

Most of you know what I look like, so I don't need to say. Oh and yes I've got braces since you last saw pics of me. 

Lads:











Lads and lasses: 











Perv DB:











The whole form gang:


----------



## The_Showstopper

Continuing the trend of posting ''last day of High School'' pictures. This one was taken on a disposable camera and scanned in by my mate, so that's why it may look a little fuzzy.

Me pretending to lick my Chemistry teachers ass:



I've got a lot more but I've got to get them first and then resize them


----------



## Silvertide711

watch out.


----------



## Danomac

I've been here for awhile so I decided to post acouple pics for the hell of it cause I am one sexy bitch. LOL.



















The first pic is me and my friend. We are actually making a poker table in these pics. Unfortunately, the table got damaged in a flood that took place so that sucked. All that damn work for nothing.


----------



## $Money$

Many may think I'm a guy, but I'm a chick, I just act very goofy on forums. This a pic from last year my sophomore year in HS.


----------



## Spartanlax

$Money$ said:


> Many may think I'm a guy, but I'm a chick, I just act very goofy on forums. This a pic from last year my sophomore year in HS.


Goofy? Oh, like wanting to fuck and marry a random guy on the forums that you don't even talk to?

I doubt you're a girl, just an attention-whore guy. Especially after reading some of your posts...just seem like a really, really retarded guy.


----------



## SaMi.

this is old pic -_- 2005


----------



## Master Perfect

Spartanlax said:


> Goofy? Oh, like wanting to fuck and marry a random guy on the forums that you don't even talk to?
> 
> I doubt you're a girl, just an attention-whore guy. Especially after reading some of your posts...just seem like a really, really retarded guy.


out of a billion girls on earth theres not 1 goofy?yea right.shes definatly a girl and looks mighty delicious if ya know* exactly* what i mean:yum:


----------



## JBLoser




----------



## TeamX

The_Showstopper said:


> Continuing the trend of posting ''last day of High School'' pictures. This one was taken on a disposable camera and scanned in by my mate, so that's why it may look a little fuzzy.
> 
> Me pretending to lick my Chemistry teachers ass:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a lot more but I've got to get them first and then resize them


Get closer, pussy!


----------



## ocire

jblisjustabigloser said:


>


Wow, you look like your ten.


----------



## The_Showstopper

TeamX said:


> Get closer, pussy!


Hehe, yeah I know but the fear of him turning around and spending another 2 weeks in school instead of at home wasn't worth just one photo.


----------



## Fire Wolf

Master Perfect said:


> out of a billion girls on earth theres not 1 goofy?yea right.shes definatly a girl and looks mighty delicious if ya know* exactly* what i mean:yum:


You, sir, are a fucking idiot.


----------



## June_at_the_Disco

Hello people, I am a newbie that has been liberated from PW hell.


----------



## El Jesto!

Hahahahahahaha , June looks like the head of my intercourse tool ..


hahahahaha ...


He looks like maven ... Hahahahaha




I'm terribly sorry about the idiotic post , but June told me to say that via MSN . He wants attention , he's an attention-whore  .

Thank you , hugs and kisses..

El Jesto! .


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

ocire said:


> Wow, you look like your ten.


Ya it kinda explain's the name


----------



## June_at_the_Disco

El Jesto! said:


> Hahahahahahaha , June looks like the head of my intercourse tool ..
> 
> 
> hahahahaha ...
> 
> 
> He looks like maven ... Hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terribly sorry about the idiotic post , but June told me to say that via MSN . He wants attention , he's an attention-whore  .
> 
> Thank you , hugs and kisses..
> 
> El Jesto! .


I'm glad my head reminds you of your member. I guess thats why you stole my identity on MSN. 

Post your Sammy Davis JR looking picture, and I'll rep.:hb :sex


----------



## Master Perfect

Fire Wolf said:


> You, sir, are a fucking idiot.


i think your the fucking idiot because you didn't explain why i was an idiot but i guess thats what retards do.they can talk the talk but can't walk the walk....hmmmm well let me change that.retards like you can't do neither. your such a fucking retard loser


----------



## Master Perfect

Fire Wolf said:


> You, sir, are a fucking idiot.


i think your the fucking idoit because you didn't explain why i was an idoit but i guess thats what retards do.they can talk the talk but can't walk the walk....hmmmm well let me change that.retards like you can't do neither. your such a fucking retard loser 

sorry about the double post my computer fucked up


----------



## Spartanlax

Master Perfect said:


> i think your the fucking idoit because you diddn't explain why i was an idoit but i guess thats what retards do.they can talk the talk but can't walk the walk....hmmmm well let me change that.retards like you xan't do neither. your such a fucking retard loser


Fire Wolf > you

What the hell are you talking about? That post proved you ARE fucking retarded.


----------



## Fire Wolf

Master Perfect said:


> i think your the fucking idoit because you didn't explain why i was an idoit




Says the idiot who doesn't even know how to spell idiot, vaguely knows about grammar and is obsessed with the colour blue.
Is it even worthy of explaining why you're a moron when you go gaga over an ugly picture on the internet?



> sorry about the double post I fucked my computer


Fixed it for you. What, up the hard drive?


----------



## Spartanlax

Fire Wolf said:


> Says the idiot who doesn't even know how to spell idiot, vaguely knows about grammar and is obsessed with the colour blue.
> Is it even worthy of explaining why you're a moron when you go *gaga over an ugly picture on the internet*?


Can someone explain if $MONEY$ is a he/she/it? The picture didn't help prove anything...


----------



## Master Perfect

^clearly thats a she


----------



## Kaneanite

The picture, yes. But you know how easy it is to find a picture online? Or a photo of a relative? Come on...don't be dumb.

Here's me and my friend Kristen. I'm Allison, on the right.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Master Perfect said:


> i think your the fucking idoit because you diddn't explain why i was an idoit but i guess thats what retards do.they can talk the talk but can't walk the walk....hmmmm well let me change that.retards like you xan't do neither. your such a fucking retard loser


i think YOUR the fucking idiot because you cant spell idiot.


----------



## Kaneanite

I think YOU'RE the fucking idiot because you use YOUR instead of YOU'RE.


----------



## ECWrulez3

*WTF* whats up with every calling each other a fucking idiot?


----------



## Master Perfect

SixOneNine™ said:


> i think I'm a fucking idiot because i'm flaming the person who good repped me:banplz: .


i think your an dumbass jackass because i good repped you but seeing as you're flaming at me you are a total idiot fucktard but that won't convince you.(P.S. Rey sucks):no: what a jackass you are.


----------



## The ShamRockStar

Hey there, let's see if another pic can break some of the tension here...


----------



## Danomac

ECWrulez3 said:


> *WTF* whats up with every calling each other a fucking idiot?


That's because there are lots of them on these forums. Plus, it's just really fun to call people. Yuh fucking idiot!


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

^^ that picture is fucking funny, with W and Dick.


----------



## SaMi.

The ShamRockStar said:


>


&









*?*


----------



## sl0

Kaneanite said:


> The picture, yes. But you know how easy it is to find a picture online? Or a photo of a relative? Come on...don't be dumb.
> 
> Here's me and my friend Kristen. I'm Allison, on the right.


Fuck That nose is huge.


----------



## Kaneanite

Dc. said:


> Fuck That nose is huge.


At least I don't post pictures in the colors of my gay pride rainbow!


----------



## Spartanlax

As some of you know, I went to the May 13th Ring of Honor show, and it ended in a CHAIR RIOT! So, here's some pictures that I found (I'm in one of them haha.)

*Beginning of the riot (I'm on the left in the ROH shirt, with a chair leaving my hands): *









*After the riot has calmed down (yes, there is a man under all of those chairs): *


----------



## Kratosx23

Spartanlax said:


> As some of you know, I went to the May 13th Ring of Honor show, and it ended in a CHAIR RIOT! So, here's some pictures that I found (I'm in one of them haha.)
> 
> *Beginning of the riot (I'm on the left in the ROH shirt, with a chair leaving my hands): *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After the riot has calmed down (yes, there is a man under all of those chairs): *


x100 at ECW ONS 2 if Cena beats RVD.


----------



## Spartanlax

Pyro™ said:


> x100 at ECW ONS 2 if Cena beats RVD.


Are you joking? They're not gonna bother throwing their chairs into the ring...they're going to rush the ring holding their chairs! Cena will not walk out without a stab mark and a broken bone.


----------



## RedSox....

Spartanlax said:


> Are you joking? They're not gonna bother throwing their chairs into the ring...they're going to rush the ring holding their chairs! Cena will not walk out without a stab mark and a broken bone.


I would buy the DVD just for that. :agree:


----------



## Tombstone

Pyro™ said:


> x100 at ECW ONS 2 if Cena beats RVD.


LMAO

So true.


----------



## Danomac

A little shindig at some dudes house. I was in the stage of being really retarded and being really tired.


----------



## Kaneanite

Blue Star beer? I'm canadian living with a regular drinker who tries it all, and even I haven't heard of it. Must be some Newfie beer by the looks of the flag on the case. Either way, you're one beautiful man, and I wouldn't mind parting them cheeks.


----------



## {G-1}

^^^neither have i.


----------



## Danomac

Yeah, you are right. It's a newfie beer. It's good too might I add. And I think you for the comment. Always good to hear that.:agree:


----------



## just_chelsey

EMO RLY!?!​


----------



## Danomac

You've got the Weezer look rockin'.


----------



## Kaneanite

Posting my EMO RLY drawing later when I get on the other computer. That EMO RLY is better than all.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oh I have it, on my paper, in my room. I'll beat you, and post it first <3


----------



## Smartguy

just Chelsey said:


> EMO RLY!?!​


Still ugly. But i guess you make yourself and 10 year old's happy..


----------



## just_chelsey

Thanks, I love you too.


----------



## Platt

damn chelsey i love all your pics your so fine rep added for being so hot


----------



## AlexXx

It was one of my best friends 20th birthday last night and she had a Moulin Rouge themed party. This is me and one of my other friends taken before we'd had Absinthe, although we still managed to look quite drunk.


----------



## Villa12

AlexXx said:


> It was one of my best friends 20th birthday last night and she had a Moulin Rouge themed party. This is me and one of my other friends taken before we'd had *Absinthe*, although we still managed to look quite drunk.


Absinthe is a killer!!!


----------



## Walls

AlexXx said:


> It was one of my best friends 20th birthday last night and she had a Moulin Rouge themed party. This is me and one of my other friends taken before we'd had Absinthe, although we still managed to look quite drunk.


Has anyone ever told you that you have a very oddly shaped face? I don't know what it is, but whenever I see a picture of you, I always think that.


----------



## SaMi.

walls said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you have a very oddly shaped face? I don't know what it is, but whenever I see a picture of you, I always think that.


its like a potatoe:agree:


----------



## AlexXx

walls said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you have a very oddly shaped face? I don't know what it is, but whenever I see a picture of you, I always think that.


Well.. uh.. thanks. No one has ever told me that, until now.


----------



## Walls

I honestly don't know what it is that makes me think that. Maybe it's your cheek bones, they stick out a lot.


----------



## Xhrissy

AlexXx said:


> It was one of my best friends 20th birthday last night and she had a Moulin Rouge themed party. This is me and one of my other friends taken before we'd had Absinthe, although we still managed to look quite drunk.


Killer eyelashes


----------



## AlexXx

Xhrissy said:


> Killer eyelashes



I know they're awesome right? These are my favourite pair out of all the ones I have. So heavy to wear for long periods of time though


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

One time only post in this thread.


----------



## Xhrissy

AlexXx said:


> I know they're awesome right? These are my favourite pair out of all the ones I have. So heavy to wear for long periods of time though


Yeah they're wicked, I wanted a similar pair for prom but couldnt find the bastards anywhere.

As for absynthe, now that stuff is for when you wanna get SERIOUSLY hammered


----------



## AlexXx

Xhrissy said:


> Yeah they're wicked, I wanted a similar pair for prom but couldnt find the bastards anywhere.
> 
> As for absynthe, now that stuff is for when you wanna get SERIOUSLY hammered


I can't help you with finding them over here as I got mine in New Zealand. I'm always looking for places that sell different or unusual lashes over here, if I find anywhere I'll let you know for the future .


----------



## BreakdownV1

AlexXx said:


> I can't help you with finding them over here as I got mine in New Zealand. I'm always looking for places that sell different or unusual lashes over here, if I find anywhere I'll let you know for the future .


Oro's startin' a yeovil business innit.

Lashes&AssTashes.com


----------



## just_chelsey

AngleIsWrestling said:


> One time only post in this thread.


I looked at this picture, and saw one thing.. 










Maybe its because of the med's they gave me last night, but whatever!

Take it and run, boy! Brad Pitt's a hottie!


----------



## Xhrissy

AlexXx said:


> I can't help you with finding them over here as I got mine in New Zealand. I'm always looking for places that sell different or unusual lashes over here, if I find anywhere I'll let you know for the future .


Aww thanks dudette, much love ;D All that's left is the killer nails *Stocking up for holiday*


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

My vacuum cleaner! This buddy keeps my university apartment soooo clean


----------



## -KA-

[/URL][/IMG]

About 6 months ago


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

Damn, noone posts their pic anymore.

Here's mine:


----------



## White Raven

oh this post


----------



## TNAfan41992

AngleIsWrestling said:


> One time only post in this thread.



Wait... I remember you.. you use to post at ENZ.. Right?


----------



## LK

Take a pic pic:


----------



## Kaneanite

Why is someone diving across the table trying to touch your ass?


----------



## Fire Wolf

^ Lol, and someone is staring like hell at it


----------



## Cowie

Cowie emo style at Cody's request. He digs the emo look see.









$110 AU that dye job cost!!!!!


----------



## Kaneanite

Ya, but it's not true emo.










There we are.

Oh, and I never got the ass pic I requested!


----------



## Cowie

Sorry that was my best emo attempt.


----------



## Spartanlax

Face it Cowie, you'll never be emo. NEVER!


----------



## Cowie

I'm a cold hearted bitch so it is a unlikely scenario. Oh well give me ten points for trying.


----------



## The Deaner

You'll get 5 and you'll like it.


----------



## just_chelsey

Cowie, it was a very good emo attempt. Don't listen to Cody, or Dean or.. Spartanlax 

You had the whole "I don't give a fuck.." look goin on


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

Looks better than the avatar


----------



## Role Model

For it to be emo you need that 'feel my pain' face going on as well as the 'I don't give a fuck' look.


----------



## AlexXx

Yeah and also one averting your eyes from the camera really helps. Holding a sign or an object like a rose is good too. You do look pretty emo though. Good job Cowie 

This is taken from like 4 months ago when my friend and I did a whole series of emo pictures and sent them to actual emo kids. Hah yeah we have no life, but here is me in true emo form


----------



## SixOneNine™

You gotta be depressed, and a good 'knife to the wrist' job would help


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

The other pic of Alexxx was more joy to look at


----------



## LK

Kaneanite said:


> Why is someone diving across the table trying to touch your ass?


So he took my wallet!


----------



## y2jFan09176

I got bored so...yeah heres my pic
http://www.uploadfile.info/uploads/cafdde8ecb.jpg


----------



## Master Perfect

well here's a picture of my girlfriend


----------



## White Raven

^^^^
Sure cause were all gonna belive you


----------



## Sledge.

This is my Girlfriend 










Hot, right?


----------



## just_chelsey

Hey, thats my little sister! Pedophile!


----------



## Josie.

Damn, you lucky man^



Master Perfect said:


> well here's a picture of my girlfriend


Jodie Marsh? 

I call bullshit.


----------



## Sledge.

just Chelsey said:


> Hey, thats my little sister! Pedophile!


Oh shit, she told me she didn't have any older brothers. Swear.


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

The shoes of a Nagetier! Cool, ain´t em?


----------



## SaMi.

Roddy_Nagetier said:


> The shoes of a Nagetier! Cool, ain´t em?


we dont want to see your stupid shoes,we want to see your face:cuss:


----------



## just_chelsey

Sledge. said:


> Oh shit, she told me she didn't have any older brothers. Swear.


Damn, she's quite forgetful


----------



## Spartanlax

This is my friend Andrea. We were bored during lunch so...this picture is the result of that...

*NOTE*- She's hotter than the picture gives her credit for. Like, fucking unbelievably hot.








​


----------



## just_chelsey

So I'm not the only one that does that 'fake blowjob' thing at school. Yeah!


----------



## RedSox....

Spartanlax said:


> Like, fucking unbelievably hot.


Hit Her?


----------



## SIAG

Spartanlax said:


> *NOTE*- She's hotter than the picture gives her credit for. Like, fucking unbelievably hot.


Wow. She looks pretty damn hot in the pic. And shes much much hotter than that?


----------



## Spartanlax

SIAG said:


> Wow. She looks pretty damn hot in the pic. And shes much much hotter than that?


Hell yes. But her cousin....damn, her cousin is the hottest girl I've seen in my entire life.

Brazilian babes rule!


----------



## BreakdownV1

SaMi. said:


> we dont want to see your stupid shoes,we want to see your *face:cuss:


*balls


----------



## RedSox....

Spartanlax said:


> Hell yes. But her cousin....damn, her cousin is the hottest girl I've seen in my entire life.
> 
> Brazilian babes rule!


Cock Slap Them. :agree:


----------



## Spartanlax

RedSox said:


> Cock Slap Them. :agree:


Well Andrea and I....yeah, heh.

But her cousin's boyfriend is so ripped that if I tried to make a move, he would actually punch me so hard I would explode. So...screw that.


----------



## RedSox....

Spartanlax said:


> Well Andrea and I....yeah, heh.


We Want Pictures. :yum: J/K



Spartanlax said:


> But her cousin's boyfriend is so ripped that if I tried to make a move, he would actually punch me so hard I would explode. So...screw that.


:lmao


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

just Chelsey said:


> So I'm not the only one that does that 'fake blowjob' thing at school. Yeah!


Yes fake:side:


----------



## chosenone76

Me and my daughter, about nine months ago...

















Me and my daughter, about five months ago...


----------



## kelsbabe22

Hi guys, new here so I thought I should post a few piccies! I love RAW, especially HHH. See ya round the boardz!


----------



## Fire Wolf

Spartanlax said:


> This is my friend Andrea. We were bored during lunch so...this picture is the result of that...
> 
> *NOTE*- She's hotter than the picture gives her credit for. Like, fucking unbelievably hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 :yum:


----------



## The Deaner

Yeah, Spartanlax, I will declare you a failure if you don't hit that within 2 years.


----------



## Kaneanite

Yeah, and don't give us some bs about "consent", as if that matters.


----------



## SIAG

Spartanlax said:


> Hell yes. But her cousin....damn, her cousin is the hottest girl I've seen in my entire life.


Proove it. Im pretty sure I know someone hotter.


----------



## Kaneanite

SIAG said:


> Proove it. Im pretty sure I know someone hotter.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. There can't be one hottest woman. Everyone looks for different things in people.


----------



## {G-1}

very true, all of us like a different kind of girls or boys its just the way we are.


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> Yeah, and don't give us some bs about "consent", as if that matters.


No worries, homie, I've recently found that he hit that 3 months ago.

So, Spartanlax, hook a brotha up, playa.


----------



## LK

You believe that?


----------



## The Deaner

I just don't know what to believe!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dean's gullible. 

Fuck. That spelling looks wrong. Like hell if I'ma check it, tho.


----------



## Role Model

That spelling is indeed correct.


----------



## Spartanlax

LK said:


> You believe that?


You don't have to believe me, I honestly could care less. But alcohol was involved... lots of it. That helped my chances.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Alcohol + darkness = Bad.

I noticed the other night, girls look much hotter in poorly lit areas than areas with adequate light.


----------



## Spartanlax

NCIH said:


> Alcohol + darkness = Bad.
> 
> I noticed the other night, girls look much hotter in poorly lit areas than areas with adequate light.


Yeah....I hate the light. Plays evil tricks on me...


----------



## LK

How old are you?

Edit: Oh, 14.

Yeah, now I really believe you.


----------



## Role Model

Maybe it was rape? In fact I bet it was rape.


----------



## The Deaner

Rape is the best way, never fails.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Were roofies involved? 

Cuz I need some.


----------



## Role Model

She didn't give her consent, thats for damn sure.


----------



## Spartanlax

LK said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Edit: Oh, 14.
> 
> Yeah, now I really believe you.


Yeah cause 14 year olds never have sex. In fact, they never drink or do drugs either!

Oh wait, that's all that anyone does in my high school. Still don't believe me? I honestly could care less.


----------



## just_chelsey

14 year olds CAN have sex, its just.. not "good".

I waited till I was 16, and it was very pleasurable. Or so I thought...


----------



## shamrock_is_god

just Chelsey said:


> 14 year olds CAN have sex, its just.. not "good".
> 
> I waited till I was 16, and it was very pleasurable. Or so I thought...


You "waited til you were 16", or "it didn't happen til you were 16"? I'll choose to believe that you waited........the latter is just crazy-talk.

*SIG*


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

me going on a hen do haha










me again looking a bit rough the next day.








me drunk 










me drunk again



















soz bwt the sizes ppl


----------



## BreakdownV1

My friend Ruth has that belt. She's in re-hab now.

Actually a true story. Ya.


----------



## Role Model

I have two friends with that belt, When I was drunk I wore them both on my head, the belts not the girls, true story.


----------



## AlexXx

I have that belt in silver <3.


----------



## Role Model

I believe my friends have it in silver, honestly don't remember. I'll just ask hang on.


----------



## AlexXx

Haha mine has a slightly different pattern on the 'clasp' bit of it, but yeah I think a lot of people have that same style of belt as it was very big in all the shops earlier this year


----------



## Role Model

Yeah, silver. I must say I don't really see the point of them as my friends don't even wear them as belts should be worn, they just wear them like elaborate accessories.


----------



## The Deaner

BreakdownV1 said:


> My friend Ruth has that belt. She's in re-hab now.


... Does everything have to be depressing with you, Oro?


----------



## mrchrisieclass

lol, i would feel very gutted if i posted a pic myself and everyone only talked bout my belt. xxtorriewilsonxx youre not bad looking even if i'm the only one here who hasnt that belt i still think i'm worthy enough


----------



## BreakdownV1

The Deaner said:


> ... Does everything have to be depressing with you, Oro?


I'd love you to lead my life with a sunny disposition. I really would.


----------



## The Deaner

I'm not saying you have to be Mr. Positivity, just cut back on the negativity...


----------



## AlexXx

mrchrisieclass said:


> lol, i would feel very gutted if i posted a pic myself and everyone only talked bout my belt. xxtorriewilsonxx youre not bad looking even if i'm the only one here who hasnt that belt i still think i'm worthy enough


I've known Laura for 3 years I don't need to comment on how she looks anymore.


----------



## BreakdownV1

The Deaner said:


> I'm not saying you have to be Mr. Positivity, just cut back on the negativity...


and I'm just saying fuck you. I can express myself how ever I want.

OHMIGOSH I BROKE MY LEG I HAVE TO INVENT DRAMA BECAUSE I COAST ALONG HERE IN MY BORING LITTLE LIFE.


----------



## Role Model

Oh, that sorted that then.


----------



## The Deaner

Whatever, result to petty insults, bring up the past, doesn't bother me.

What does bother me is that you consider me immature, while doing all that.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Haha you're still the little fake lying dickshit I know and despise Dean. You'll never be anything else you've done too much damage to yourself to ever come back from it. I'm leaving the net in a week so you don't have to worry about not liking my comments or my life anymore, it won't be yours to casually read and waste 10 seconds of your life per day on.

I'm sorry for disappointing you.


----------



## The Deaner

I'm not going to rise to your bait, Jeff. I've made peace with the dumb shit I've done in the past, and it honestly doesn't bother me. It's just a shame you can't do the same.

I've never disliked you, I'd like to think I never held any hostility towards you. It's honestly a shame to see you go, you're a good poster when you're randomly not attacking me for no reason. I will say this, though. You can hold a grudge like nobody else.


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

AlexXx said:


> I've known Laura for 3 years I don't need to comment on how she looks anymore.


yea and we both know how vain i am dont we alexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa lol


----------



## Role Model

I don't get it?


----------



## AlexXx

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> yea and we both know how vain i am dont we alexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxa lol


Haha yeah, we're both pretty vain though. I'll admit it. I'm terrible for looking in mirrors and all that shit.


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

AlexXx said:


> Haha yeah, we're both pretty vain though. I'll admit it. I'm terrible for looking in mirrors and all that shit.


yeah so am i sometimes if im bored i can just sit there and stair in the mirror and i Have to look at myself if i walk past a shop window or car window orif im in a shope with mirrors im always looking in my little compact mirror as well and all my friends are like omg what exactly do u look at the mirror for all time u vain cow haha

anyways we are allowed to be vain alex cos we are both so gorgeous :yum: :yum: if i was a guy i wud fancy us


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

@xxtorriewilsonxx: As a matter of fact you are not ugly. No , but the picture of a drunken Torrie doesn´t do you justice 

@Breakdown: What did he do in the past bringing you up so much grudge? (Beside his avatar  )


----------



## AlexXx

Cliff sent me a birthday card.


----------



## Fyssas

Many say i resemble Randy Orton alot! I have even been "unofficially" said to be Finlands Orton (LOL).


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

AlexXx said:


> Cliff sent me a birthday card.


haha i love that pic of u alex


----------



## Role Model

Cliff rocks, the only reason I like christmas is the fact I have an excuse to put on my 'Cliff At Christmas' CD. Pity me now.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Wonder who could've given you that card then missy Alex...Hmm....

YOU DIDN'T MENTION THAT IT SINGS!


----------



## AlexXx

Ya my secret admirer sent me the card, aka *[Cli]ff. The card does sing. I think he even tells me to have a great day at the end. Best card ever. 




*Je


----------



## BreakdownV1

Do you have any idea how fucking annoying it is to write inside a musical card.


----------



## AlexXx

I know how annoying it is to try and read one


----------



## xxmetaloserxx




----------



## LK

Burn your clothes, especially your shoes, please.


----------



## AlexXx

LK said:


> Burn your clothes, especially your shoes, please.


Haha I totally agree with you there. The shoes are so not a good look.


----------



## Kaneanite

LK said:


> Burn your clothes, especially your shoes, please.


Do this while wearing them, too.

Nah, you're probably cool. <3


----------



## Rajah

just Chelsey said:


> 14 year olds CAN have sex, its just.. not "good".
> 
> I waited till I was 16, and it was very pleasurable. Or so I thought...


The first girl I was with was 14. That was last year.  I thought I'd post it before someone else did. Actually, it was 16 years ago. 
Damn, I've had sex every year for the last 16 years. :sex


----------



## JustBringIt™

http://www.myspace.com/punkrock382


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Is that him?


----------



## Es.

Heres a picture of me and my siblings when we got to meet seth mcfarlane 
(creature of Family guy).

Im on the left in the blue shirt.
The pic is about 1 year old.

Yup :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O

You met Seth?

Major jealousy.


----------



## Es.

-FS- said:


> You met Seth?
> 
> Major jealousy.


My uncle is a director for the show...When we wen't to visit him..he brought us to fox animation studios.

It was cool


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yay. My pic on WEF, for the first time. I took this pic with my 'girl', but I'd really rather not have her pic posted. Not because she's ugly, cuz she's not. She's pretty hot, actually. It's just creepy to post pics of your girl on the internet, IMO. You sickos. 

Anyway, sorry about the picture quality. It's from my cell phone. It looks like I have a beard, but I don't. I'm clean-cut except for a little goatee.


----------



## The Deaner

All lighting effects done by moi.

And yeah, Mike's girl is hot!


----------



## Mikey Damage

> All lighting effects done by moi.
> 
> And yeah, Mike's girl is hot!


This is true, yes. Big ups to you, Dean.

She actually looked hotter in this pic, than the other pic I showed you. I'll PM you the original pic.


----------



## The Deaner

Thanks pumpkin. <3


----------



## LK

You look kinda gay...


----------



## Mikey Damage

Well...you look emo. Ya.


----------



## LK

Typical.

You don't really know how to have fun, do you?


----------



## Mikey Damage

No.


----------



## Es.

Me at some local wrestling show...Pics about 9 months old...


----------



## just_chelsey

Ya, Mike is hot. And so is his chick. 3some?


----------



## RKO920

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&MyToken=24a8056b-840f-43f7-ba59-364f65770098
(click 4 pic)


----------



## Es.

RKO920 said:


>


Nice red x man...


----------



## RKO920

tonicchaos said:


> Nice red x man...


i was posting the pic but when i posted a line came up idk why


----------



## RKO920

alright forget the other post i figured out how to upload a pic

and btw sorry for the double post


----------



## Goofy Bear

Here's my pic, I'm not sexy as other people but here I am, took it today for my MSN dp


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

goofy bear said:


> Here's my pic, I'm not sexy as other people but here I am, took it today for my MSN dp


Dude, I think you're really sexy.


----------



## RKO920

MrkLrn¹³ said:


> Dude, I think you're really sexy.


how bout me? :$ lol jk


----------



## Goofy Bear

MrkLrn¹³ said:


> Dude, I think you're really sexy.


Thanks here's another pic of me


----------



## just_chelsey

Look at me being gay. 

Yeah, I got bored. Look at that shit, rit


----------



## Dead Seabed

I'd hit it. 10/10


----------



## The Deaner

I'd hit it harder, and perhaps longer.


----------



## 2Slick

I'd...

oh wait, I'd go to jail, nevermind.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Lol you look crazy.


----------



## RKO920

URL=http://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?image=me8qy.jpg]







[/URL]
yea dis pic sucks...


----------



## Goofy Bear

How much sleep do you get RKO? and don't give me that evil look. Oh why I ought to -Goes into a frenzy-


----------



## RKO920

goofy bear said:


> How much sleep do you get RKO? and don't give me that evil look. Oh why I ought to -Goes into a frenzy-


lol 8 hours a night but on weekends like 10
i like my other pic better


----------



## The Deaner

2Slick said:


> I'd...
> 
> oh wait, I'd go to jail, nevermind.


lol ya u wud


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

goofy bear said:


> Thanks here's another pic of me


:side:


----------



## Goofy Bear

MrkLrn¹³ said:


> :side:


I'm shocked and hurt, I'm going to go and run to the end of the room There's a fort there


----------



## Role Model

Chelsey doing nude vids is getting closer! :sex 



:argh:


----------



## just_chelsey

Pshh, you wish, fool! 

luvu


----------



## White Raven

drunk before i even hit the bar


----------



## just_chelsey

Ryan [fucking] Dunn. You guys are twins. Separated at birth.


----------



## Stonecold 3:16

Right here yo


----------



## charismaticenigma




----------



## just_chelsey

Are you aware that there is something coming out of your crotch-area, resembling a massive erection!? Except its like.. going down. Not up.


----------



## NDF

Well, Chelsey you may have a contender for "Hottest Poster" finally...


----------



## just_chelsey

Shit, I better make more movies...


----------



## Fail

Chelsey. I want pics. pls kiss kiss.


----------



## charismaticenigma

just Chelsey said:


> Are you aware that there is something coming out of your crotch-area, resembling a massive erection!? Except its like.. going down. Not up.


 
i was very aware of that... it was not planned that way tho


----------



## 50dime

Me At A SleepOver At January










Me At A Wwe Supershow A Year Ago With The World Heavyweight Belt


----------



## {G-1}

FaiL said:


> Chelsey. I want pics. pls kiss kiss.


ya...me too. :agree:


----------



## zergling_seb

50dime said:


>


I thought the Minimal Age for these forums was 13... Meh, Maybe my Math is off...

11 year olds > 13 Year olds anyways... :side:


----------



## Kenny

50dime said:


> Me At A SleepOver At January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me At A Wwe Supershow A Year Ago With The World Heavyweight Belt


11 year old's shouldn't be allowed on forums.


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

zergling_seb, your signature is fuckin' killing me.



Woah....11 year old.....Wrestling tattoo's done in pen........50 Cent fan....At 11? What is the world coming to?


----------



## zergling_seb

CharismaticEnigma™ said:


> zergling_seb, your signature is fuckin' killing me.


OMFG Th3n j00 giv3 me 1337 r3p kokokoko?


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

zergling_seb said:


> OMFG Th3n j00 giv3 me 1337 r3p kokokoko?





Sad thing is, I understood that, and I did rep you.


----------



## The Deaner

zergling_seb said:


> I thought the Minimal Age for these forums was 13... Meh, Maybe my Math is off...


It is, Nitemare will probably ban the kid as soon as he notices, unless he got his parents to fill out the COPPA forms.


----------



## zergling_seb

The Deaner said:


> It is, Nitemare will probably ban the kid as soon as he notices.



Poor kid, first he's kicked out of the Gentlemens Club... and now this?


----------



## The Next Phenom

Fyssas said:


> Many say i resemble Randy Orton alot! I have even been "unofficially" said to be Finlands Orton (LOL).



No offense bro, but no. All you got going is spiked up bangs and even I, a chubby dude could pull that one off.


----------



## kelsbabe22

My Photobucket went tits-up.


----------



## LK

You're about as cute as Coldplay is good.


----------



## kelsbabe22

Haha, well I don't know if you like Coldplay or not so maybe that's a bad thing.


----------



## LK

It is.


----------



## Mike Smalling

LK said:


> You're about as cute as Coldplay is good.


If that is the analogy, then she must be some kind of goddess from heaven.

And to that guy with the Randy Orton hair cut....there is a slight similarity. Randy Orton is still way, _way_ hotter tho. :yum:


----------



## LK

Coldplay is for pussies, bedwetters and crybabies.

And what's even more disturbing is Chris Martin's constant praising of Radiohead, he does it in like every interview. "We're not the best band in the world, Radiohead is!," "We're just Radiohead light," and I could go on. 

Well, if you want to be like them stop making albums that are so dull and whiny.


----------



## Jake_p53

LK said:


> Well, if you want to be like them stop making albums that are so dull and whiny.


Wait, wouldn't that make them a lot like Radiohead?


----------



## just_chelsey

LK said:


> You're about as cute as Coldplay is good.


Ouch. Coming from you, I KNOW that's a severe insult to her. 

Anyways. I made another movie. Of me in my new dress. And I'm not sure if I like it or not. So tell me if you do.

Ohay Look At My New Dress.


----------



## Spartanlax

Youtube whore 

I think the dress looks pretty good. Nothing wrong with it for graduation, my friend wore a similar dress. If you don't like it then don't wear it, but I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## 2Slick

As Roger Ebert would say, two thumbs up.

Not too shabby.


----------



## Role Model

It'd be better if it was black, but yeah tis hot.


----------



## AWESOM-O

The dress was ok, not an expert on those things :side:

The video was fun, woulda been funnier if you did fall.*



*Not meant in an offensive way, just woulda been funny.


----------



## AlexXx

The dress is nice. The colour is good too. Ignore the guys opinion that black is better .


----------



## [ Splash ]

Hawt dress, wear it, very hawt


----------



## Mr. Perfect

just Chelsey said:


> Ouch. Coming from you, I KNOW that's a severe insult to her.
> 
> Anyways. I made another movie. Of me in my new dress. And I'm not sure if I like it or not. So tell me if you do.
> 
> Ohay Look At My New Dress.


It's a pretty good dress, I guess. You have a cool sounding voice, didn't expect you to sound like that. j/k <3.


----------



## just_chelsey

Ha, thanks. Everyone from this forum who's ever heard my voice says I sound extremely southern. [Or in Dean's case..."fuckin preppy".]


----------



## [ Splash ]

Mr. Perfect said:


> It's a pretty good dress, I guess. You have a cool sounding voice, didn't expect you to sound like that. j/k <3.


exact thing I was thinking, about her voice :yum:


----------



## Role Model

AlexXx said:


> The dress is nice. The colour is good too. Ignore the guys opinion that black is better .


Hey! I just have a thing for black dresses, most girls look good in a nice little black number.


----------



## zergling_seb

LK said:


> Coldplay is for pussies, bedwetters and crybabies.


Agreed. Sad thing is that my stepdad (a 48 Year old man) Still listens to them... I think I should send him to a therapist. and an Ear Doctor...


----------



## LK

Man, I watched too much porn. I expected some shady 45 year old male to walk in the bathroom.

"What are you doing?"
"Just showing off my graduation dress."
"Oh, you look real good in it."
"Thanks."

And they fuck.

Damn porn.


----------



## just_chelsey

LK said:


> Man, I watched too much porn. I expected some shady 45 year old male to walk in the bathroom.


Ew, my dad is 45 years old. Gross images.. In my head..


----------



## AlexXx

LK said:


> Man, I watched too much porn. I expected some shady 45 year old male to walk in the bathroom.
> 
> "What are you doing?"
> "Just showing off my graduation dress."
> "Oh, you look real good in it."
> "Thanks."
> 
> And they fuck.
> 
> Damn porn.



I think you may have scarred her for life with those images


----------



## RKO920

yea... i no i look like a *** in dis pic but this one i posted already i think is better ( the 1 below this one)


----------



## NDF

The second picture makes you look like you have some weird genetic disorder and you're actaully 35.


----------



## RKO920

NDF said:


> The second picture makes you look like you have some weird genetic disorder and you're actaully 35.


wtf... im 13


----------



## Mikey Damage

just Chelsey said:


> Ya, Mike is hot. And so is his chick. 3some?


Yes. I'm sure I could convince her. No prob.  

Stop with the vids, ho. I'm on dialup!


----------



## Cowie

just Chelsey said:


> Ouch. Coming from you, I KNOW that's a severe insult to her.
> 
> Anyways. I made another movie. Of me in my new dress. And I'm not sure if I like it or not. So tell me if you do.
> 
> Ohay Look At My New Dress.


haha you stood on the edge of the bath in heels, that would have been so funny if you'd fallen  The dress looks great, it really is your colour.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Ha, thanks. Everyone from this forum who's ever heard my voice says I sound extremely southern. [Or in Dean's case..."fuckin preppy".]


You sound as Southern as I do, which isn't very much. You do sound kinda prep, though...

P.S. I finally got your stupid video to work. Had to restart my computer like I thought I would.


----------



## Kaneanite

Chelsey, your videos give me motion sickness. Always moving and darting the camera around, talking fast. A.D.D.? 

Oh, and I heard no accent whatsoever in both videos. Although with all the movement and the audio fading in and out, it was hard to focus on your voice. I can see what Dean means about the preppy thing too. Dress looks good though, ya. <3


----------



## The Deaner

Ya true, personally, I think it could use a bit more cleavage, though.


----------



## Dead Seabed

I guess my comment wasn't left on YouTube. I'll just post it here:

"The way I see it, as a rule of thumb, anything showing cleavage is all right. One word: starts with an "m" ends with a "otorboat"."


----------



## The Deaner

Double true homie.


----------



## Dan19

just Chelsey said:


> Ouch. Coming from you, I KNOW that's a severe insult to her.
> 
> Anyways. I made another movie. Of me in my new dress. And I'm not sure if I like it or not. So tell me if you do.
> 
> Ohay Look At My New Dress.


Shouldn't that be a ban for offensive content?


----------



## The Deaner

What's offensive about it?


----------



## sl0

"I'm From Iceland".


----------



## Walls

I watched the video, and you talk too fast. Also, I'm not a big fan of that dress. Although it's going to take more than a new dress to help you out, thats for sure.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

walls said:


> I watched the video, and you talk too fast. Also, I'm not a big fan of that dress. Although it's going to take more than a new dress to help you out, thats for sure.


LMAO, that's a bit harsh.

I always thought Southern people were slack-jawed yokels, who chewed tobacco and spoke like trailer park ********. I guess Chelsey proved me wrong. The dress is ok, but then again i'm not a fashion expert by any means. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## RedSox....

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> LMAO, that's a bit harsh.
> 
> I always thought Southern people were slack-jawed yokels, who chewed tobacco and spoke like trailer park ********. I guess Chelsey proved me wrong. The dress is ok, but then again i'm not a fashion expert by any means. Take that for what it's worth.


nice avatar.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Thanks. I made it because she looks like she's a border hopper. Nothin' like a new trend, right?


----------



## RedSox....

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> Nothin' like a new trend, right?


New Trend > Post Your Picture Thread


----------



## SixOneNine™

just Chelsey said:


> Ouch. Coming from you, I KNOW that's a severe insult to her.
> 
> Anyways. I made another movie. Of me in my new dress. And I'm not sure if I like it or not. So tell me if you do.
> 
> Ohay Look At My New Dress.


I paused when you pointed the camera at your boobs:$ not really, im not a perv....well..


----------



## The Deaner

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> LMAO, that's a bit harsh.
> 
> I always thought Southern people were slack-jawed yokels, who chewed tobacco and spoke like trailer park ********. I guess Chelsey proved me wrong. The dress is ok, but then again i'm not a fashion expert by any means. Take that for what it's worth.


I seriously hope you were kidding about the Southern thing, otherwise you're the dumbest mother fucker on the planet...


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

found a few more pics some of em are quite old though


----------



## Xhrissy

^^^ You look scarily like a girl I know. 

Awesome stripey pink and black top, though. Damn you.


----------



## AlexXx

I remember a lot of these pictures from a while ago. You must have sent them to me or something. My favourite one still is the one of you with the kettle. Hahah


----------



## Young_TomO

not got time to upload one but heres my myspace account with them 

http://www.myspace.com/young_tomo


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

AlexXx said:


> I remember a lot of these pictures from a while ago. You must have sent them to me or something. My favourite one still is the one of you with the kettle. Hahah


Haha yeah i know whch one u mean
this one










hahah omg that was ages ago alex i cant believe u still remmeber it!


----------



## AlexXx

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> Haha yeah i know whch one u mean
> this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah omg that was ages ago alex i cant believe u still remmeber it!


MEMORIES <3. Man that was in the days of Terry you and me. Aww


----------



## BreakdownV1

Before the bright lights of McDonalds and 14 year old mothers of three tempted him away.

Crying shame.


----------



## AlexXx

BreakdownV1 said:


> Before the bright lights of McDonalds and 14 year old mothers of three tempted him away.
> 
> Crying shame.


Shut it you .


----------



## BreakdownV1

Or he'll beat you again?

Alex, other people have burberry fiesta's...It's okay to leave him.


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

AlexXx said:


> MEMORIES <3. Man that was in the days of Terry you and me. Aww


i know!!!! i occasionly talk to him on msn but hes never around hardly anymore!.
wheres cody these days as well


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

just Chelsey said:


> Ouch. Coming from you, I KNOW that's a severe insult to her.
> 
> Anyways. I made another movie. Of me in my new dress. And I'm not sure if I like it or not. So tell me if you do.
> 
> Ohay Look At My New Dress.


Fishing for compliments? I deliver one. You look pretty cute, nice choice for graduation  Scary to see someone who talks faster than I do, though!


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, I love to talk. Rambling = my thing.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

The Deaner said:


> I seriously hope you were kidding about the Southern thing, otherwise you're the dumbest mother fucker on the planet...


Why? I've never been to the USA, so how would I know my perception was wrong? A lot of American TV shows portray Southern people in that way, i'm not saying they're correct, but that's the only thing I've got to go on. I don't mean to stereotype, and Chelsey proved me wrong anyway.


----------



## The Deaner

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> Why? I've never been to the USA, so how would I know my perception was wrong? A lot of American TV shows portray Southern people in that way, i'm not saying they're correct, but that's the only thing I've got to go on. I don't mean to stereotype, and Chelsey proved me wrong anyway.


Yes, if you see it on TV, it must be true... :side:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Recent picture of me (in my natural habitat):










Hawt, eh?


----------



## White Raven

The_Deaner said:


> Recent picture of me (in my natural habitat):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hawt, eh*?


Or dumb but whatever works for ya


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

You hate me because I'm black!


----------



## White Raven

The_Deaner said:


> You hate me because I'm black!


No i hate stupid people... And you have that fat guy that used to grunt on surviour all the time as your avatar


----------



## AlexXx

Roddy_Nagetier said:


> Scary to see someone who talks faster than I do, though!



That was fast? To me that was just normal pace. I do speak extremely fast though so maybe that's why


----------



## Villa12

The_Deaner said:


> Recent picture of me (in my natural habitat):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt, eh?


I think we may be related to each other, are you my long lost sister?:side:


----------



## Roddy_Nagetier

AlexXx said:


> That was fast? To me that was just normal pace. I do speak extremely fast though so maybe that's why


I hope we´ll never meet in person

Alex: ...bla bla bla...
Rod: pardon?
Alex: ...fussel..dussel...blabla
Rod: what? 

 (I´m just kiddng) ^^


----------



## AlexXx

That's generally how conversations with me go. I joke. Just slightly. Most people can understand what I'm saying. I've actually slowed down a lot now since I was in NZ last year. So now I talk moderately fast with a weird accent


----------



## White Raven

ive thought about posting a video of myself speaking here ...But i think i'd get made fun of. that and i have nothing to say


----------



## just_chelsey

People liked mine, so what the fuck, post it


----------



## White Raven

just Chelsey said:


> People liked mine, so what the fuck, post it


I didn't 
And i got nothing to say


----------



## AlexXx

I have a fucked up accent still. I get enough shit from my friends about how I sound (especially when drunk) so I won't be posting a video on _here_ anytime soon.


----------



## Stratus

Ive thought about posting a vid/pic of myself but id like to remain a mystery for a while longer,I know theres a few at WEF that want to know what i look like...


----------



## Kaneanite

AlexXx said:


> I have a fucked up accent still. I get enough shit from my friends about how I sound (especially when drunk) so I won't be posting a video on _here_ anytime soon.


Feel free to post video's here, though. [email protected]

Clothing optional. <3


----------



## AlexXx

Kaneanite said:


> Feel free to post video's here, though. [email protected]
> 
> Clothing optional. <3



No clothing costs. But yeah I'm very boring on camera by myself, I have tons of video clips from last year in NZ with my friends but yeah I'm not going to post them for the moment


----------



## Master Perfect

heres me:


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

Kaneanite said:


> Feel free to post video's here, though. [email protected]
> 
> Clothing optional. <3


there you are


----------



## Saint 17

Master Perfect said:


> heres me:



Holy crap, all you need is a white suit, one of those cabana hats and five cigars and you will be a perfect match for Armando Elejandro Estrada.


----------



## Kaneanite

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> there you are


*checks email...*

You faked me out!


----------



## nwofan12

Master Perfect said:


> heres me:



MOLEY MOLEY MOLEY

this is me recentely











this is me a few years back when i was sober


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

Kaneanite said:


> *checks email...*
> 
> You faked me out!


hehehe :flip


----------



## Zahb_Zahb

nwofan12 said:


> MOLEY MOLEY MOLEY


ROLFLMFAO


----------



## just_chelsey

Me and my extremely hot friend Haley. 










2,000 POSTS YAY


----------



## Stratus

^Nice Pic Chelsey lol


----------



## nickmyster_109

Hot pic.


----------



## Spartanlax

just Chelsey said:


> Me and my extremely hot friend Haley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,000 POSTS YAY


Hot. You should feel good, knowing you just made 1/5 of the posters here wet themselves.


----------



## Villa12

Very Nice pic, I like your Semi-Shocked reaction.


----------



## Rajah

Spartanlax said:


> Hot. You should feel good, knowing you just made 1/5 of the posters here wet themselves.


The thing is, were you in that 20%?


----------



## Spartanlax

Rajah said:


> The thing is, were you in that 20%?


Yes. Is there a problem with that? 

You're just jealous because yours stopped working years ago.


----------



## White Raven

Spartanlax said:


> Yes. Is there a problem with that?
> 
> You're just jealous because yours stopped working years ago.


I bet its cause he over used it... Which i'm sure won't be a problem for you


----------



## AWESOM-O

I just watched porn so i'm not in the 20%. :$


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, I just got more pictures. You can see exactly how short/pale I am. <3










Me and my best friend Garrett. 










Me and my ex boyfriend.. David. Yeah, the one who caused all those problems.. 










Me and my most recent ex boyfriend, Jimmy. aka David's best friend. Yes, I look gay. [Check out Jimmy's hot necklace <3]










The nose looked like a penis..!

I've got videos of the day, too. But I dunno if I can upload them or not.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

just Chelsey said:


> Me and my extremely hot friend Haley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,000 POSTS YAY


The dude with the fro kinda looks like me.


----------



## The Imperfect

Dropkick Murphy said:


> The dude with the fro kinda looks like me.


I always thought you were ugly.


----------



## just_chelsey

That lil dude = My life. His name is Jeffrey, and he's hilarious. <3


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

The Imperfect said:


> I always thought you were ugly.


LOL! Nice one. 

I meant with the fro, n00b.


----------



## The Imperfect

Dropkick Murphy said:


> LOL! Nice one.
> 
> I meant with the fro, n00b.


Oh, people with fro's are usually cool. They generally don't act all "gangsta". Hm, maybe they do.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Chels, do you go to Bad Hair High?

Yeah crap i know.


----------



## Spartanlax

-FS- said:


> Chels, do you go to Bad Hair High?
> 
> Yeah crap i know.


Hey, at least you tried. High-five for trying!


----------



## Rajah

Damn Chelsey, David must have a big dick or something cause fuck he's ugly.


----------



## just_chelsey

He does. 8 inches. <3


----------



## .EMO

I'm 3rd from right on the top row


----------



## colorinc

Rajah said:


> The thing is, were you in that 20%?


I was :$


----------



## CharismaticEnigma™

Rajah said:


> The thing is, were you in that 20%?




Bah! Guilty....


----------



## AWESOM-O

.Emo said:


> I'm 3rd from right on the top row


The one with the awful hair?


----------



## Rajah

just Chelsey said:


> He does. 8 inches. <3


Impressive. I suddenly feel inadequate.

Now, do you still want that song?


----------



## just_chelsey

Rajah said:


> Impressive. I suddenly feel inadequate.
> 
> Now, do you still want that song?


Sure, but AIM isn't working either.. Fuck messengers!

If you could, upload it to yousend or something? If you can't, I'll wait


----------



## Rajah

Try again with MSN.

Edit - Nevermind, I'm sending it to your hotmail account. Lucy & Chris is the sender.


----------



## just_chelsey

Meh, I'm watching the NBA finals. I'll get on later


----------



## RedSox....

just Chelsey said:


> I'm watching the NBA finals.


Go Miami.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> He does. 8 inches. <3


Whatever. I'm fucking above average too. Plus, he's a pussy. I win.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Let's keep it going for Chelsey for making us all feel inadequate.


----------



## Kaneanite

I don't feel inadequate.  I have enough to get the job done, and I'm content with that. Freakishly large penises are for pornstars.


----------



## Chaos

Kaneanite said:


> I don't feel inadequate.  I have enough to get the job done, and I'm content with that. Freakishly large penises are for pornstars.


Yeah, like Ron Jearmy.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Chaos™ said:


> Yeah, like Ron Jearmy.


Ron Jeremy* He's my idol.


----------



## White Raven

Kaneanite said:


> I don't feel inadequate.  I have enough to get the job done, and I'm content with that. Freakishly large penises are for pornstars.


I agree with co co
Hey co co i can help you with your cell phone thing possiable


----------



## Kaneanite

Chaos™ said:


> Yeah, like Ron Jearmy.


Did you try to type Jeremy but also find him to be sexy so you also tried typing Dreamy, and came out with that? Your secret's safe with me, bud. <3

Aaron, donations are welcome. I'll love anyone and everyone willing to help out.  <3


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> I don't feel inadequate.  I have enough to get the job done, and I'm content with that. Freakishly large penises are for pornstars.


I don't feel inadequate, either. Most girls start complaining if they get one that's too big. Who wants a chick bitching about pain when you're slamming it home?


----------



## nickmyster_109

The Deaner said:


> I don't feel inadequate, either. Most girls start complaining if they get one that's too big. Who wants a chick bitching about pain when you're slamming it home?


Amen, brother.


----------



## Chaos

Kaneanite said:


> Did you try to type Jeremy but also find him to be sexy so you also tried typing Dreamy, and came out with that? Your secret's safe with me, bud. <3


Damn, I am nisspelling everything tonight. Ask The_Deaner.


----------



## Dead Seabed

All right, just for the record, I don't feel inadequate. I just saw an opportunity to use a Dane Cook line and I took it. So, just for the record. Don't belive me huh? Let's make love right now. Sup?


----------



## The Deaner

Chaos™ said:


> Damn, I am nisspelling everything tonight. Ask The_Deaner.


The_Deaner doesn't exist, anymore.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Chaos™ said:


> Damn, I am nisspelling everything tonight. Ask The_Deaner.


The Deaner* You did it again.


----------



## Chaos

Jesus Christ, it is amazing I passed this year, but come to think of it, I never had to spell The Deaner, Masturbation, or a pornstars name.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Chaos™ said:


> Jesus Christ, it is amazing I passed this year, but come to think of it, I never had to spell The Deaner, Masturbation, or a pornstars name.


How many times did you check over that sentence before posting it?


----------



## Chaos

nickmyster_109 said:


> How many times did you check over that sentence before posting it?


About 0 times, why did I misspell something again.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Chaos™ said:


> Jesus Christ, it is amazing I passed this year, but come to think of it, I never had to spell The Deaner, Masturbation, or a pornstars name.


Jesus Christ, it is amazing *that* I passed this year, but come to think of it, I never had to spell The Deaner, *m*asturbation or a pornstar*'*s name.

It's also a run-on sentence. You might want to add some periods.


----------



## >..D-LOC..<

this is a picture of me and chris candido after Lockdown 2005, the night candido broke his leg and had unsuccessful surgery soon after. He was pushed around in a luggage cart and he was making jokes the whole time about it, really cool guy. RIP chris candido.


----------



## Chaos

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238573

Well if I had 15$ I was going to get it to say something else, I guess if I had 15$ I could get it to be something like WE's worst speller or something.


----------



## White Raven

Chaos™ said:


> http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238573
> 
> Well if I had 15$ I was going to get it to say something else, I guess if I had 15$ I could get it to be something like WE's worst speller or something.


I swear to god if you keep trying to steal my gimmick ill kick your ass


----------



## Spartanlax

>..D-LOC..< said:


> this is a picture of me and chris candido after Lockdown 2005, the night candido broke his leg and had unsuccessful surgery soon after. He was pushed around in a luggage cart and he was making jokes the whole time about it, really cool guy. RIP chris candido.


That's soooo cool man. Candido was a great guy, it's a shame. Awesome that you got to meet him before the accident. RIP Candido..no gimmicks needed!


----------



## nickmyster_109

Chaos™ said:


> http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238573
> 
> Well if I had 15$ I was going to get it to say something else, I guess if I had 15$ I could get it to be something like WE's worst speller or something.


Maybe you should spend your $15 on a dictionary. Make sure it's a good dictionary so it could include words like pornstar and masturbation.


----------



## Chaos

White Raven said:


> I swear to god if you keep trying to steal my gimmick ill kick your ass


What do you suck at spelling to?


----------



## White Raven

Chaos™ said:


> What do you suck at spelling to?


I was sucking at spelling at this place when you were still suckeling your moms tit

Rain how i hate you


----------



## Chaos

White Raven said:


> I was sucking at spelling at this place when you were still suckeling your moms tit


Well I find that hard to believe.


----------



## charismaticenigma

me and my girlfriend


----------



## Xhrissy

^^^

She has a really cute smile :agree:


----------



## Atlas

me and my g/f at out 1 1/2 year anniversary


----------



## EwA Azn Leader

Here's mine ... got bored -- this at school


----------



## Master Perfect

Saint 17 said:


> Holy crap, all you need is a white suit, one of those cabana hats and five cigars and you will be a perfect match for Armando Elejandro Estrada.


people always tell me i look like Sonjay Dutt.


----------



## Sharp

delete


----------



## RedSox....

Sharp said:


> delete


best post ever. :no:


----------



## White Raven




----------



## Triple HBK

Im getting these from my Myspace profile:


















The first one is me at the MCG under a picture of David "Boony" Boon... Great Australian cricketer.
The second one is just me at home.


----------



## Kaneanite

White Raven said:


>


Mmmmm, now take those clothes off, sexy. Be my little exhibitionist. :yum:


----------



## White Raven

Kaneanite said:


> Mmmmm, now take those clothes off, sexy. Be my little exhibitionist. :yum:


Now co co you know i only do that for pictures in return


----------



## Master Perfect

me and my girlfriend.


----------



## Fran UnFine

nice one


----------



## J²

Me in my masked signed by ex-wwe wrestler the Patriot........Ohhhh Yea.










Damn I'm a dork


----------



## AlexXx

So yeah. My room finally got finished after like 6 months of it being re-modelled. It took me forever to move all my stuff in too, only because I'm lazy as. But yeah.. I love my room




























Hah you even get cheesy medium Derek Acorah on the TV in the last one. Aren't you lucky.


----------



## The Imperfect

^ Pretty sweet room. Better then mine.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

AlexXx said:


> So yeah. My room finally got finished after like 6 months of it being re-modelled. It took me forever to move all my stuff in too, only because I'm lazy as. But yeah.. I love my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah you even get cheesy medium Derek Acorah on the TV in the last one. Aren't you lucky.


Trainspotting poster, good on ya


----------



## just_chelsey

White Raven said:


>


Yeah! You're wearing the "fuCKYou" shirt. I have a hat, that says that. Awesome shirt.


----------



## White Raven

just Chelsey said:


> Yeah! You're wearing the "fuCKYou" shirt. I have a hat, that says that. Awesome shirt.


I have the hat too its sitting in the back window of my car. So anyone behend me tailing me gets too see it


----------



## Kaneanite

AlexXx said:


> Hah you even get cheesy medium Derek Acorah on the TV in the last one. Aren't you lucky.


Derek Acorah owns. I watch him on Most Haunted all the time. :agree:

And your room owns. Especially the windowed area. I wish my room was that classy and shit. Mine looks like shit. All cluttered and gross. I gotta paint my room this summer. I'm tired of the gross green paint. I also need a new mattress.


----------



## White Raven

i like taking walks in the woods in the dark. It's soo blair witch


----------



## AlexXx

Kaneanite said:


> Derek Acorah owns. I watch him on Most Haunted all the time. :agree:
> 
> And your room owns. Especially the windowed area. I wish my room was that classy and shit. Mine looks like shit. All cluttered and gross. I gotta paint my room this summer. I'm tired of the gross green paint. I also need a new mattress.



Hah yeah I was watching Most Haunted. He has his own show now "Derek Acorah's Ghost Towns". But yeah thanks , I finally have enough storage space for all my junk now. My old room was a complete nightmare as I had no proper storage space.


----------



## Tiamaria

*Post Your Picture Thread 2*

Ok heres a re open of the post your picture thread heres mine ( im a poser)








Im A Poser lol

















me and my boyfriend Luke


----------



## Role Model

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

But what was wrong with the old thread.


----------



## Tiamaria

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

Nothings Wrong with it i just wanted to make a cleaner one to be easier lol


----------



## Sulls

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*





Thats me


----------



## Sulls

Thats me


----------



## Tiamaria

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

Aww Sulls you cutie lol


----------



## -KA-

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

nah...I'll stick with the old one


----------



## R3DD3VIL

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*


----------



## -KA-

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

^^^That's defenitely not you, lol 
or is it?


----------



## -KA-

Okay this is me...6 months ago


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

Oh yeah, that chick in the first post is really 21.. more like.. 15!


----------



## The Imperfect

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

No new post your picture thread


----------



## Tiamaria

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

Yeah im 21 lol i always get that dont know why


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

..Maybe its because you look like you're 15?!? Just maybe..


----------



## Flesh

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

Damn, chick in the first post, second pic and last pic are hot.
R3DD3VIL, that is so not you.


----------



## Flesh

Hey it's in black/white, I think it is more like from 1910 or something.


----------



## Tiamaria

Me and my Boyfriend








Me on a Blonde Day








Kiss My A**








Wonder If This pose will get me into playboy


----------



## Tiamaria

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

LOL! Thanks Flesh


----------



## Fozzball

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Nice TV lol










I have no manners.......


----------



## LK

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*



just Chelsey said:


> ..Maybe its because you look like you're 15?!? Just maybe..


Or the fact that her boyfriend looks 14?

I don't know. No need for a new picture thread. Or did I win the other one?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

I think you did. 

But you need to start posting more pictures, I mean, I miss the days when you'd post 3 or 4 and Cody would get on MSN.. Chelsey! LK just posted new pictures!1! 

Yep


----------



## Flesh

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

Win what on the other one? It wasn't a beauty contest, but if it were I would win.


----------



## AlexXx

Tiamaria said:


> Me and my Boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on a Blonde Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss My A**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder If This pose will get me into playboy



Are you seriously 21?


----------



## just_chelsey

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*

We were kidding around. If there WAS a winner of the PYPThread, LK would win. Without a doubt.


----------



## Flesh

I asked myself the same question.


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, I asked that in the "other" picture thread


----------



## Bubba T

MERGEDNESS!


----------



## just_chelsey

WTF, Why is this in 'rants'?


----------



## AlexXx

There is also no way she's 6'1 or 5'10 as she stated in the height thread. You look way shorter than me and I'm 5'5


----------



## LK

Before I leave...


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, I'm about 5'2 or 5'3, she looks about my height.

edit; Thanks for those, LK. Now, my day will be complete


----------



## LK

Why is this in Rants??!?!?


----------



## Role Model

Can't you girls just be friends? You're all being rather bitchy and I don't like it.


----------



## just_chelsey

AlexXx and I are being nice, right AlexXx?!


----------



## AlexXx

We are actually being nice, but she's a paedophile if she's actually 21 as her boyfriend looks about 14.


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, thats kind of creepy.. but whatever. 

Bubba, move this back to anything! It doesn't belong in Rants..!


----------



## LK

*I* don't belong in Rants.


----------



## Role Model

I will say that the boy does look a hell of a lot younger, and yes more like a 14 year old.


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, see Ben.. we were right. And if she's really 6 feet tall.. then DAMN.


----------



## Flesh

Knowing that a 21 year old is with a 14 year old gives me a chance to hook up with a 20 year old. Sorry Jessi.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Tiamaria is a fit one tho.

And yeah the BF must be 7 feet tall.


----------



## Flesh

Seven Feet? Six feet at most. She on the other hand is like 5'3''


----------



## just_chelsey

She said she was 6'1....


----------



## Bubba T

just Chelsey said:


> Yeah, thats kind of creepy.. but whatever.
> 
> Bubba, move this back to anything! It doesn't belong in Rants..!


Oops. I fucked up.


----------



## Flesh

Unless we take her hiegth(sp?) to Mythbusters I will not believe her.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Yes, we need Kary Byron nude to take her height. Anyway, new bitch? Sup girl?


----------



## The Deaner

This chick's trying to be a lame version of me. Not cool... :no:


----------



## Role Model

What a sad pathetic loser lying about their age?



Wuvu.


----------



## just_chelsey

And her height, apparantly


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> What a sad pathetic loser lying about their age?


Yes.


----------



## Flesh

It is sad to see what WEF has come to, even known I have only been here 6 months.


----------



## just_chelsey

Whatchu talkin 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Flesh

And all this time I was comparing you to Michael...I see you go by Gary.


----------



## The Deaner

Flesh said:


> And all this time I was comparing you to Michael...I see you go by Gary.


Either tell us what the hell you're blabbering about or shut it.


----------



## Role Model

Flesh said:


> And all this time I was comparing you to Michael...I see you go by Gary.


Trying to be funny or are you just a liiiiiiiiiiittle bit crazy?


----------



## White Raven

The Deaner said:


> Either tell us what the hell you're blabbering about or shut it.


I sure hope it's the latter


----------



## Kaneanite

*Re: Post Your Picture Thread 2*



just Chelsey said:


> I miss the days when you'd post 3 or 4 and Cody would get on MSN.. Chelsey! LK just posted new pictures!1!
> 
> Yep


That was never the case. It was more like I get on MSN and try to talk to you, but you go on about LK and don't talk to me for 10 minutes while you stare at his pictures.  

This new chick is definitely either an attention whore, or a guy trying to get attention by posting some chicks pictures on here and saying it's them. With all the age and height differences, clearly some shit is up. But I don't care. Whoever is in the pictures is good looking, so....congrats?
The girl looks like she could pass for 21, but her boyfriend definitely isn't around her age. He looks like he's 15. Of course, with double standards in society, there'd be no problem with a 21 year old dating a young teen boy. Hell, look at the female teachers doing their 14 year old students. If it was a male teacher doing a 14 year old female, he'd be hung up by his balls by now.


----------



## Role Model

15 year old guys doing 21 year old girls deserve nothing but praise, simple.


----------



## White Raven




----------



## madman0056

didn't want to do this but here it is

when i was 17









more recent









now i feel so embarrassed.


----------



## Tiamaria

Look What i say about me is true i am 21 lol My boyfriends actually 19 shut up ok i lyed bout my height lol i dont know my height actually :|i just said 6'1 to make me feel happy bout being tall lol


----------



## White Raven

Tiamaria said:


> Look What i say about me is true i am 21 lol My boyfriends actually 19 shut up ok i lyed bout my height lol i dont know my height actually :|i just said 6'1 to make me feel happy bout being tall lol


I still cant belive that guys 19 and legal age to drink in canada


----------



## Tiamaria

Bloody Parents for being short hahaha LOL! well thats why we never go to partys that make you play pass out lol


----------



## Tiamaria

Heres one of last night 








Drinking Is My Friend ( Not) lol


----------



## LK

Why does Tiamaria's IP end with .au and is her location listed as Chicago?


----------



## Kaneanite

I was just about to say that.

Why does she say "bloody parents" like a brit or aussie. And why is her ISP australian? Chicago, huh?


----------



## Tiamaria

I live in a place called chicago in QLD Duh lol its a little suburb between Gold Coast and Brisbane LOL! We Have the Rip Off Names


----------



## Kaneanite

Well, I can't find shit all about it online, and I asked Swindy, who's Australian and old so would know the country well, and he says there isn't a Chicago in Australia. Then he told me to try www.whereis.com and it also doesn't come up with anything.

Either way, you're not very honest. Not the best way to start out on here. No one will believe anything you say now. Congrats.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Kaneanite said:


> Well, I can't find shit all about it online, and I asked Swindy, who's Australian and old so would know the country well, and he says there isn't a Chicago in Australia. Then he told me to try www.whereis.com and it also doesn't come up with anything.
> 
> Either way, you're not very honest. Not the best way to start out on here. No one will believe anything you say now. Congrats.


I know we have a Texas, Wyoming and Toronto but I don't know about a Chicago.


----------



## Fail

Defiantly bullshit, there is no Chicago in Brisbane. I think this person is lying. I wonder who it could be.


----------



## The Deaner

This bitch is a motherfuckin' liar!


----------



## Role Model

Well maybe a picture of her holding up a sheet of paper saying 'WEForums 4 Life' would be proof enough, although I honestly don't care if 'shes' bullshitting or not.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

I say take a picture in front of something that is 100% Australian. Maybe a store like Rebel Sport?


----------



## Kaneanite

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> I say take a picture in front of something that is 100% Australian. Maybe a store like Rebel Sport?


The question isn't whether the person is in australia or not. Their ISP says they are. The question is why are they lying about everything.


----------



## Tiamaria

Ok the truth is the pics are me my age is real so what if im overprotective over my location isnt everybody


----------



## Tiamaria

Who Broke Into My Photobucket Account 
????


----------



## Role Model

Yes everyone's protective over that sort of thing.


Oxford, Oxfordshire, UK. PM for sex/address.


----------



## Tiamaria

^
^
LOL! What That Mean


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Kaneanite said:


> The question isn't whether the person is in australia or not. Their ISP says they are. The question is why are they lying about everything.


Yes, good point. I don't really care, but I just don't see the need to lie about trivial things.



Tiamaria said:


> Who Broke Into My Photobucket Account
> ????


I looked at it, I didn't 'break into it' as such.


----------



## Tiamaria

I didnt lye about much only my location geez


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Tiamaria said:


> I didnt lye about much only my location geez


I know, I just didn't see the need to.


----------



## Role Model

He was sick of mastubating to pictures of the fat guy from Bowling For Soup and felt he needed a change, no need to lie, just say the truth!


----------



## Tiamaria

i was overprotective like if i told you my location some creep could come stalk me i live in a small town you know


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Role Model said:


> He was sick of mastabating to pictures of the fat guy from Bowling For Soup and felt he needed a change, no need to lie, just say the truth!


*Masturbating.

That is quite right, but it just doesn't feel the same anymore. Ya know?



Tiamaria said:


> i was overprotective like if i told you my location some creep could come stalk me i live in a small town you know


A small town known as _Chicago_?

It really makes no difference whatsoever. I live in *Bateau Bay, New South Wales, Australia*. Now, let's see what happens...


----------



## Tiamaria

dont live in chcago geez i live in a small place in QLD


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Tiamaria said:


> dont live in chcago geez i live in a small place in QLD


I know, I was making fun of you.


----------



## Kaneanite

No one gives a shit where you live. Everyone puts their location on here, and nothing happens. You're just caught in lies and trying to scramble out of them.


----------



## Tiamaria

Kaneantie Why Dont you go fuck yourself im telling the truth you wanker geez


----------



## just_chelsey

Bloody.. and wanker.. I'd say she's from England.

And don't tell Kaneanite to fuck off, you started this shit when you posted pictures, and lied!


----------



## Tiamaria

Excuse me....BTW all i did was post my pic then some of you said i lyed well FINE if u want the fucking truth i live on the gold coast there happy


----------



## Role Model

If I was you, Tiamaria, I'd leave this thread and forget about the mean bullies!!!1111!!!!!1 She lies.



:gun: :frustrate :cuss:


----------



## just_chelsey

Tiamaria, I still don't think you're 21. Ben, you're funny. Luvu. 

And someone who went into her account sent me this:









Look at those hot 21 year olds! Whoo! Especially the one on the left.


----------



## Tiamaria

^LOL! Well there actually 16 there my cousins Kiara n Justine


----------



## Villa12

Tiamaria said:


> ^LOL! Well there actually 16 there my cousins Kiara n Justine


WTF, They look a lot younger than Sixteen.


----------



## Flesh

They all look 10 or 12. Wow, liar.... Still...


----------



## just_chelsey

That one on the left seriously looks like she's 10.


----------



## Tiamaria

Fine Dont Believe me


----------



## Flesh

Don't worry we won't


----------



## Tiamaria

Just Get Over It lol


----------



## just_chelsey

Haha, she finally changed her location. Its too late, we all know you said you're from Chicago, and that you're 6'1!

edit; I think you'll quickly learn that at WEF, we don't just "get over it". The Deaner and Oro are perfect examples of not getting over things. They were "fighting" for like, 2 years, am I right?


----------



## Flesh

I should post my picture. I never have. Nevermind, I am too sexy for you guys.


----------



## Tiamaria

Like i said get over it


----------



## just_chelsey

> I should post my picture. I never have. Nevermind, I am too sexy for you guys.


You may be too sexy for the guys, but not the girls! PM it to me, k.


----------



## Villa12

just Chelsey said:


> Haha, she finally changed her location. Its too late, we all know you said you're from Chicago, and that you're 6'1!


Hold on, if she's 6'1 that means the 10 year old is about 6'2.


----------



## Tiamaria

I said im 6'1 cuz i didnt know my height and FUCKING GET OVER IT Geez


----------



## just_chelsey

If you'd go back and read my post on the last page, you'd know that we don't just "get over things".


----------



## SaMi.

Villa12 said:


> Hold on, if she's 6'1 that means the 10 year old is about 6'2.


weeeeeellll its the big shooww!!!!!


:side:


----------



## Role Model

OMG leave the girl alone....


----------



## just_chelsey

Thats not possible, love.


----------



## Role Model

Fine, carry on this little witch hunt.


----------



## Flesh

Chelsey, are you ready? I'm not sure if you are. Prepare to be blinded by total hottness.


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Flesh

That was my best pic, tell me if it worked. If it didn't don't look at the where its from


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


>


It's the IBTC!



just Chelsey said:


> edit; I think you'll quickly learn that at WEF, we don't just "get over it". The Deaner and Oro are perfect examples of not getting over things. They were "fighting" for like, 2 years, am I right?


About that, yeah. It wasn't consistent, but if we were ever involved in the same conversation and had contrasting points of view, it wasn't long until we started insulting each other.


----------



## pip1984_2k

New pic of me, from Monday morning on holiday.











The week of drinking and not sleeping had clearly took its toll on me, and thats the result of 1 and half hours sleep.


----------



## Flesh

Hey, you have an ear!!!11!!1!one


----------



## AlexXx

just Chelsey said:


> Bloody.. and wanker.. I'd say she's from England.


Nah the Aussies use those words too, she's still a bullshitter and a liar. She's very very sad.


----------



## just_chelsey

AlexXx said:


> Nah the Aussies use those words too, she's still a bullshitter and a liar. She's very very sad.


Ah, I didn't know that. Either way.. yeah, thats really sad. Even if she does come clean, I don't think anyone could ever trust a word she says, again.


----------



## CaNkInAtOr

It was a bandanna I tied around my head that looked like rabbit ears :lmao


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Flesh said:


> Hey, you have an ear!!!11!!1!one


You have 1/2 a brain !!!11!!1!one


----------



## LeBron

It was me @ age 12. Jeez i was 5"0, now im 5"4.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Why do buses/coaches always have such random, crazy seat patterns.


----------



## LeBron

I have no clue, but that coach was very small and uncomfortable. For a 6 hour drive to ottawa, i felt crammed up so bad, that i got sick and was delierious the whole trip. What a waste of 400$ CAD EH?


----------



## pip1984_2k

It looks like an old fashion trend -> the shell suit


----------



## just_chelsey

I haven't done this in awhile..!?! [Yeah, I've got alot of pictures.. I may just post a few right now.. ]​ 






 






 






 








[Look, I got lei'd!1!]​ 

[Ignore my cheesy face expressions, and my lack of ability to hold the camera straight </3]​ 
Oh yeah, this was from my yearbook, I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## The Deaner

Mmmmm, slight cleavage line.


----------



## just_chelsey

Its slight for a reason, love.


----------



## The Deaner

Saving the mega-cleavage shots for me, Cody, and Ernesto, rit? Rit?


----------



## AlexXx

We are the KKK... with lipstick


----------



## .EMO

Guy in the black. I swear


----------



## just_chelsey

Dude, I've seen you naked!!


----------



## .EMO

Really, Did you think it was big or small?


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Wow your Will Young


----------



## AlexXx

That guy looks nothing like Will Young.


----------



## Refuse

Me.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

AlexXx said:


> That guy looks nothing like Will Young.



Well if you turn 135 degrees and squint slightly he will.


----------



## just_chelsey

Refuse said:


> Me.


Whoaaa. I didn't want to see that. You've got problems.. ewww.


----------



## White Raven

Refuse said:


> Me.


Your a moron


----------



## Cowie

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> I know we have a Texas, Wyoming and Toronto but I don't know about a Chicago.


We have a Miami too.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Refuse said:


> Me.


Why do you do that.Does someone touch you in place's?


----------



## Refuse

Anyone who bashes me:

I dont care.


----------



## just_chelsey

So we've had an .Emo, and a little rebel post in here today. Hot!


----------



## White Raven

just Chelsey said:


> So we've had an .Emo, and a little rebel post in here today. Hot!


Oh man a emo and a little rebel i want to kick both there asses soo bad


----------



## Refuse

Go for it.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Refuse said:


> Go for it.


You are my hero.

One day, i wanna be as bad ass as you.


----------



## The Imperfect

Refuse said:


> Me.


SAFETY PINS! HOLY SHIT! YOU'RE PRETTY HARDCORE DUDE!!!111!1!


----------



## Villa12

-FS- said:


> You are my hero.
> 
> One day, i wanna be as bad ass as you.


Just got to find enough Safety Pins first.:side:


----------



## AWESOM-O

Villa12 said:


> Just got to find enough Safety Pins first.:side:


6 pins?

What kinda pussy only does 6 pins?

I mean a ''real'' bad ass would do at least like 9 pins. :agree:


----------



## 2Slick

I know... what say you try and poke fifty pins in your head and see what happens!

Oh wait, nevermind, I found your picture..


----------



## LeBron

just Chelsey said:


> I haven't done this in awhile..!?! [Yeah, I've got alot of pictures.. I may just post a few right now.. ]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Look, I got lei'd!1!]​
> 
> [Ignore my cheesy face expressions, and my lack of ability to hold the camera straight </3]​
> Oh yeah, this was from my yearbook, I thought it was kinda funny.


Wow, you're nothing like what my first opinion had described. A whore who would do anybody so it doesnt matter if it was me.You're hot!


----------



## NDF

Yeah, now you're IN!not


----------



## just_chelsey

LeBron said:


> Wow, you're nothing like what my first opinion had described. A whore who would do anybody so it doesnt matter if it was me.You're hot!


Uh, you weren't wrong.. I'd still do anybody. And, thanks


----------



## .EMO

White Raven said:


> Oh man a emo and a little rebel i want to kick both there asses soo bad


I wish I could be so un-emo like you.


----------



## HxC Rev

just Chelsey said:


> Uh, you weren't wrong.. I'd still do anybody.


Even me?







Please?


----------



## The Deaner

Contrary to popular belief, Chelsey rarely puts out.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

.Emo said:


> Guy in the black. I swear


That'd be Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Kaneanite

The Deaner said:


> Contrary to popular belief, Chelsey *never* puts out.


----------



## The Deaner

Pretty much, yeah. I just didn't want to leave myself open to comments such as: "Maybe not to you."


----------



## #1Stratusfan

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



downNdirty said:


> Gee thanks, aren't you just the little sweetheart. Oh well you are entitled to your opinion, so it's all good. I don't need affirmation on my looks to boost my self-esteem, I am very comfortable, and confident with who I am as well as with how I look.


Obviously you are a peadofile because just google them in images and you'll be bound to find them, also you're name is downndirty and you have 5 posts, obviously you want to lure little boys onto webcam and do your dirty little deeds to them.

Get a life?


----------



## The Icon Pacers

chelsey is a hottie.
Ill post a photo tomorrow or later on
eh time for some coffee

here:







[/img]


----------



## Kaneanite

Nice eyes.

Oh...nevermind...


----------



## LK

Where you going to play Cowboys and Indians with your pals, The Icon Pacers?


----------



## Zahb_Zahb

*AHH AHH AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## just_chelsey

Go away.


----------



## SaMi.

Zahb_Zahb said:


> *AHH AHH AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 whow...thats chelsey???....P-O-T-A-T-O-E


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

Zahb_Zahb said:


> *AHH AHH AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:no: 

That's just sad.


----------



## The Imperfect

Zahb_Zahb said:


> *AHH AHH AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


I don't get it. :sad:


----------



## Villa12

The Imperfect said:


> I don't get it. :sad:


Neither do I.


----------



## Zahb_Zahb

Think Ned Flanders when the Bear was outside his house....


----------



## Villa12

Zahb_Zahb said:


> Think Ned Flanders when the Bear was outside his house....



Oh........................


----------



## The Deaner

The Imperfect said:


> I don't get it. :sad:


He failed at being funny.


----------



## Zahb_Zahb

Nah, actually I AIN'T tryin' to be funny, i'm just posting what popped into my head when I first saw chelsey's post! God!


----------



## The Deaner

So, the first thing that popped into your head was... gibberish? I knew it, you are retarded.


----------



## Zahb_Zahb

lol whatever, I ain't gonna bother arguing with a mod, cause we all know who wins those fights....


----------



## Villa12

Zahb_Zahb said:


> lol whatever, I ain't gonna bother arguing with a mod, cause we all know who wins those fights....


Get it right, The Deaners an admin.


----------



## Role Model

Deans nothing but a love machine.


----------



## Zahb_Zahb

Villa12 said:


> Get it right, The Deaners an admin.


Aw whatever, have a cry


----------



## The Deaner

Zahb_Zahb said:


> Aw whatever, have a cry


What, exactly, would he be crying about?


----------



## Pac-o-Maniac

The Deaner said:


> What, exactly, would he be crying about?


Zahb's sad and immense failure at trying to be smart?


----------



## Villa12

Pac-o-Maniac said:


> Zahb's sad and immense failure at trying to be smart?


Yeah and I've only just finished crying.:sad:


----------



## Legendary Icon

Refuse said:


> Me.



Wannabe :no:


----------



## Chaos

Hey a Newbie is a Legendary Icon.


----------



## Theo.

Legendary Icon said:


> Wannabe :no:


newbie :no:


----------



## Legendary Icon

Theo. said:


> newbie :no:


Everyone is a newbie at some point, but not everyone is a wannabe, so stop being a ass and stop flaming.


----------



## HxC Rev

There's a difference between being a "newbie" and a "n00b," which is something most people don't seem to realize. Everyone's a newbie at one point, so looking down on them is just retarded. Now n00bs, on the other hand, are just retarded themselves.


----------



## Legendary Icon

HxC Rev said:


> There's a difference between being a "newbie" and a "n00b," which is something most people don't seem to realize. Everyone's a newbie at one point, so looking down on them is just retarded. Now n00bs, on the other hand, are just retarded themselves.


Thanks. :flip


----------



## HxC Rev

Legendary Icon said:


> Thanks. :flip


What are the middle fingers for? Is that a sign of respect?


----------



## Legendary Icon

HxC Rev said:


> What are the middle fingers for? Is that a sign of respect?


Well duh, didnt you know? :flip


----------



## The Imperfect

Legendary Icon said:


> Well duh, didnt you know? :flip


Smilies are for n00bs and newbies.


----------



## Legendary Icon

The Imperfect said:


> I don't review people's shows and I get a bunch of reviews.
> 
> Being The Imperfect rocks.



Ouch..


----------



## The Imperfect

Legendary Icon said:


> Ouch..


I love how you actually searched for a post of mine with a smilie. :lmao


----------



## just_chelsey

^ You just used another one, n00b.


----------



## The Imperfect

just Chelsey said:


> ^ You just used another one, n00b.


Good job Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## HxC Rev

Someone call me a n00b, I feel left out.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

n00b now rep


----------



## Legendary Icon

Its n00b :flip 

No flip, no respect.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

And your point is?


----------



## Legendary Icon

You ought to show him the respect.


----------



## White Raven

HxC Rev said:


> Someone call me a n00b, I feel left out.


***...Oh wait i messed it all up


----------



## HxC Rev

White Raven said:


> ***...Oh wait i messed it all up


Well, that's close enough, I guess. Thanks. You ***.


----------



## Powerhouse™

http://community.webshots.com/photo/546660088/2000043710081115803DVJAqF
Im on the right, don't laugh.


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

The Rebel in 01 or 02









The Rebel in 04 or 05









The Rebel BAd Ass


----------



## LK

Whachu doin?


----------



## AlexXx

I took this on my phone a few days ago. My dog rocks, although recently he's been getting really ill </3


----------



## Legendary Icon

AlexXx said:


> I took this on my phone a few days ago. My dog rocks, although recently he's been getting really ill </3


LMFAO..:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Refuse

Legendary Icon said:


> LMFAO..:lmao :lmao :lmao


Dude your sick, dont laugh and a poorly dog.:no:


----------



## White Raven

Refuse said:


> Dude your sick, dont laugh and a poorly dog.:no:


Ya he's right all people laughing should be laughing at him for being such a tool


----------



## Refuse

Wow are you like the same person, same join date and age. Spooky.


----------



## White Raven

Refuse said:


> Wow are you like the same person, same join date and age. Spooky.


no we all joined on the same date cause thats when this forum was made. We are members from before this version of the board.


----------



## The Deaner

Refuse said:


> Wow are you like the same person, same join date and age. Spooky.


I assume you're talking about WR and Alex. WR joined 2 days before Alex, n00b!


----------



## White Raven

The Deaner said:


> I assume you're talking about WR and Alex. WR joined 2 days before Alex, n00b!


try like two years


----------



## Refuse

Obviosuly your not the same person, it was a joke.


----------



## The Deaner

White Raven said:


> try like two years


Join Date: 05-20-2002 
PostsTotal Posts: 3,792 (2.54 posts per day) 
Find all posts by AlexXx 
Find all threads started by AlexXx 

Referrals: 1 

Join Date: 05-18-2002 
PostsTotal Posts: 2,164 (1.45 posts per day) 
Find all posts by White Raven 
Find all threads started by White Raven 

Referrals: 0 

I think I'll stick with 2 days.


----------



## LK

2 years Dean. Y'know this isn't the original board.


----------



## The Deaner

LK said:


> 2 years Dean. Y'know this isn't the original board.


I know, but since there's no way to look at the join dates from the oringinal board, I'm sticking with two days. You can't make me change.


----------



## Kaneanite

Are you saying White Raven joined in May 2000? Because if my memory/info serves me correct, the board wasn't even around then. WR joining in 2001, maybe. I do know WR was here before I was(I joined april-may 02..when Kane coined the phrase Kaneanites), but I don't remember the forum being around in 2000.


----------



## Homicide_187

Dressed like a gangsta


----------



## Role Model

For the first time, someone looks EXACTLY like I expected.


----------



## LeBron

Homicide_187 said:


> Dressed like a gangsta


Wow, you were in a Shelter that when u wait for busses. I've only dreamed of being in one of those, what are they like? At first i thought the pic was of me (i used to dress like tht :lmao)


----------



## Homicide_187

^Lame and I still pull more chicks than you.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Role Model said:


> For the first time, someone looks EXACTLY like I expected.


So true

funny how you build up a picture of someone just from some forum posts and their signatures.:lmao


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> For the first time, someone looks EXACTLY like I expected.


Well, of course he looked like you expected. He's black, they all look alike. 

~_~ If you were offended by the above message, feel free to fuck off. <3


----------



## Homicide_187

> Well, of course he looked like you expected. He's black, they all look alike.
> 
> ~_~ If you were offended by the above message, feel free to fuck off. <3


Your a funny ass white boy, I bet you tivo Seinfeld everyday.


----------



## The Deaner

Homicide_187 said:


> Your a funny ass white boy, I bet you tivo Seinfeld everyday.


Why would I TiVo that piece of shit show?


----------



## Saint 17

Don't diss Tivo, I would miss some good quality tv if it wasn't for Tivo.


----------



## NDF

...And don't diss Seinfeld.


----------



## White Raven

Kaneanite said:


> Are you saying White Raven joined in May 2000? Because if my memory/info serves me correct, the board wasn't even around then. WR joining in 2001, maybe. I do know WR was here before I was(I joined april-may 02..when Kane coined the phrase Kaneanites), but I don't remember the forum being around in 2000.


i could swear i joined in 2000. I actully remeber the day you joined cody. It was a great day


----------



## Homicide_187

> Why would I TiVo that piece of shit show?


I tried to think of something you might have liked.....what about Friends.


----------



## The Deaner

Homicide_187 said:


> I tried to think of something you might have liked.....what about Friends.


It was alright, never great though.


----------



## AlexXx

My friends 20th, we were in the middle of a pub crawl at the time.


----------



## Josh

Which one are you?


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

From what I've seen of her before...the right?


----------



## ProjectOfSociety

It's me, bitches!


----------



## AlexXx

nickster12 said:


> Which one are you?


 The one with brown hair. Most people on here have seen numerous pictures of me so they know which one I am


----------



## mrchrisieclass

ProjectOfSociety said:


> It's me, bitches!


you look like the hardy boyz younger brother:lmao


----------



## Stainless

and a cunt.

Don't forget a cunt.


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

AlexXx said:


> My friends 20th, we were in the middle of a pub crawl at the time.


Alex u and your friend look alike and on the way to being very drunk.  




















i was bored


----------



## pip1984_2k

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> Alex u and your friend look alike and on the way to being very drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored



Miss lip gloss


----------



## xxtorriewilsonxx

pip1984_2k said:


> Miss lip gloss


Yea i love it cant live without it


----------



## pip1984_2k

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> Yea i love it cant live without it



Me neither


----------



## AlexXx

xxtorriewilsonxx said:


> Alex u and your friend look alike and on the way to being very drunk.


That's possibly because we were. Very. I know this by the fact that I posed with a roadworks sign, by climbing on it and then everyone taking photos :no: 

Yeah we probably looked great, 12 of us walking down the road drunk with a bottle of cheap Tesco's own wine in one of our bags, and then me posing with the sign, this was still in the middle of the day aswell.


----------



## Kliqster

AlexXx said:


> Yeah we probably looked great, 12 of us walking down the road drunk with a bottle of cheap Tesco's own wine in one of our bags, and then me posing with the sign, this was still in the middle of the day aswell.


You sound like that bird i frisked up last Friday.

Twelve of them, straight out of the gutter. I couldn't believe my luck... 

So obviously, i professed my honorable love to all of them. One at a time.

I knew it wasn't you though since they all turned me down. 

Wuvoo.


----------



## AlexXx

Kliqster said:


> You sound like that bird i frisked up last Friday.
> 
> Twelve of them, straight out of the gutter. I couldn't believe my luck...
> 
> So obviously, i professed my honorable love to all of them. One at a time.
> 
> I knew it wasn't you though since they all turned me down.
> 
> Wuvoo.



Nah I never turn down the finch <3. I would like to stress that it wasn't twelve girls. It was a mix, otherwise we sound like a bunch of Essex girls .


----------



## Kliqster

AlexXx said:


> Nah I never turn down the finch <3. I would like to stress that it wasn't twelve girls. It was a mix, otherwise we sound like a bunch of Essex girls .


You mean eleven pimps and Alex, right?


----------



## MSDavis

First time I've ever posted in here, come on everyone, tell me how much of a twat I look


----------



## Xhrissy

ProjectOfSociety said:


> It's me, bitches!


I like that one, very cute.


----------



## Powerhouse™

I'm on the right, That's when my hair was short.


----------



## BreakdownV1

logs > you


----------



## T.B.

Reppin' the *California Golden Bears*. You know damn right...


----------



## Xhrissy

BreakdownV1 said:


> logs > you


You look like youre finding a good place to hide the bodies :O


----------



## AlexXx

Xhrissy said:


> You look like youre finding a good place to hide the bodies :O


 He probably was, he's trying to make it look like it was a drunk night out, but we all know the truth. (<3 u really)


----------



## ProjectOfSociety

Stainless said:


> and a cunt.
> 
> Don't forget a cunt.


If you're going to make insults towards me because someone said I have a resemblence to either brother of the Hardy family, don't bother saying a word, no one wants to hear your bullshit. :flip



Xhrissy said:


> I like that one, very cute.



And thank you.

At least someone isn't an asshole just because it's an internet forum.


----------



## BreakdownV1

AlexXx said:


> He probably was, he's trying to make it look like it was a drunk night out, but we all know the truth. (<3 u really)


He fucking started it alright. "Hare Krsna" You just know it's "fucking cunts" in Indian.


----------



## Smartguy

AlexXx said:


> My friends 20th, we were in the middle of a pub crawl at the time.




My gawd u2 have the fuckin FUGLY faces ever :lmao


----------



## Loyal™

Here are some pictures from my last holiday in Ayanapay, Cyprus. I went with my girl Sam.  obviously with my mum and dad.  Meh me and her had our own room so it was all good.









Makes you want to support PNE?









Me and her on the beach.









Me and Sam in pool. 

I have others but they are the best 3.


----------



## Stainless

Smartguy said:


> My gawd u2 have the fuckin FUGLY faces ever :lmao


...

You're an idiot.

bant.


----------



## ProjectOfSociety

New shots of little old me!




























Oh yeah


----------



## ProjectOfSociety

I've been D-Generated!


----------



## LK

_"Etc! etc! etc! etc!
In the midst of life we are in death etc!
Etc! etc! etc! etc!
In the midst of life we are in debt etc!"_


----------



## just_chelsey

^ I like your hair. [Or lack thereof.]


----------



## LK

I got tired of constantly worrying if it looked good, I seriously checked every mirror I saw. Kinda blah.


----------



## just_chelsey

I wish I could shave my head, and get away with it.[it would look extremely bad though!] 

My hair is so thick, hard to manage. And I have the same problem with the mirror.


----------



## LK

Ya, my hair is thick aswell. Well, that's what my hairdresser says. It'll be cool to have it long again (like last year), but I can't stand it halfway throught the growth process.


----------



## Silvertide711

Yeah I can't wait to go to college.


----------



## Zahb_Zahb

Make fun of me all you want, I think I'm not too bad.


----------



## Spartanlax

Zahb_Zahb said:


> Make fun of me all you want, I think I'm not too bad.


Are you kidding me? You go around calling people like Chelsey and others in this thread ugly and stuff...yet you look like that?

My god, that's just fucking hilarious.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Here at WEForums we don't make fun of how others look, BUT YOU LOOK FUCKING RIDICULOUS. jk <3


----------



## Zahb_Zahb

Really? I think that is one of my better pictures? Seriously? You're not just saying that cause I'm an Asshole to Chelsey??


----------



## Ace.

Here's a picture I found at the beginning of this thread of me in 2005.










Here's one I took just now.


----------



## Inev21

The Deaner said:


> Why would I TiVo that piece of shit show?


WTF? Seinfeld is gold.


----------



## Spartanlax

Inev21 said:


> WTF? Seinfeld is God.


I edited it for you. For some reason you put the letter 'l' in God.


----------



## The Deaner

Seinfeld sucks.


----------



## Role Model

The Deaner said:


> Seinfeld sucks.


Sooooooooooo true.


----------



## Confederate

Role Model said:


> Sooooooooooo true.



I totally agree


----------



## Inev21

Spartanlax said:


> I edited it for you. For some reason you put the letter 'l' in God.


Whoa man, that's too much. All of us know that Nitemare is God...


----------



## ProjectOfSociety

Spartanlax said:


> Are you kidding me? You go around calling people like Chelsey and others in this thread ugly and stuff...yet you look like that?
> 
> My god, that's just fucking hilarious.


I personally like your hair colors.

Other than that, not feelin' it.:no:


----------



## The Deaner

Ace said:


> Here's a picture I found at the beginning of this thread of me in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I took just now.


Fuckin' hippie.


----------



## ProjectOfSociety

Ace said:


> Here's a picture I found at the beginning of this thread of me in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I took just now.


I personally think he looks like Fez from That 70's Show! in the first picture.:lmao 


And how is he a hippie? I have more hair than him!


----------



## The Deaner

He's a hippie because I called him a hippie. Don't argue with me.


----------



## ProjectOfSociety

The Deaner said:


> He's a hippie because I called him a hippie. Don't argue with me.



Haha, okay.


----------



## Ace.

The Deaner said:


> He's a hippie because I called him a hippie. Don't argue with me.


Go fuck yourself, Mexican.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ace said:


> Go fuck yourself, Mexican.


Kiss my ass, pencil dick.


----------



## White Raven

I'd rather have a pencil dick. then be a mexican


----------



## Ace.

White Raven said:


> I'd rather have a pencil dick. then be a mexican


KKK?


----------



## White Raven

Ace said:


> KKK?


I don't think they have that in canada


----------



## The Deaner

Ace said:


> Go fuck yourself, Mexican.


I'm not Mexican, ******!


----------



## Ace.

That's it!!!

You're off my list!!!


----------



## The Deaner

Ace said:


> That's it!!!
> 
> You're off my list!!!


dud no wtf i wuz just kdn i luv u


----------



## Ace.

The Deaner said:


> dud no wtf i wuz just kdn i luv u


 

iluvu2


----------



## Francise Champion

I'm in my sig.lol


----------



## charismaticenigma

Me and my girlfriend before my brother's wedding last weekend


----------



## Kenny

charismaticenigma said:


> Me and my girlfriend before my brother's wedding last weekend


Both of you, Get on biggest loser, thanks.


----------



## just_chelsey

Aren't you the host of that show?


----------



## Kaneanite

Placebo said:


> Both of you, Get on biggest loser, thanks.


To touch on what Chelsey said....

Aren't you an asshole?


----------



## nickmyster_109

Placebo said:


> Both of you, Get on biggest loser, thanks.


Dude, that's fuckin' harsh.


----------



## the main event

Ouch!! That was mean, Placebo.


----------



## The Deaner

Placebo said:


> Both of you, Get on biggest loser, thanks.


Dude, come on, I'm like the biggest asshole on WEF and even I didn't say anything.


----------



## HxC Rev

Placebo said:


> Both of you, Get on biggest loser, thanks.


Ass.

I should post my pic. I'm so nerdy it's adorable!

At least that's what one girl told me.


----------



## Role Model

Haha Placebo said it to be funny, didn't really work out as he planned....


----------



## BreakdownV1

The Deaner said:


> Dude, come on, I'm like the biggest asshole on WEF and even I didn't say anything.


Pfffft. Watered down Babyboy wannabe.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

From zee other night.

Striking queer a pose:










In this one i'm doing a....what am I doing?


----------



## SixOneNine™

Placebo said:


> Both of you, Get on biggest loser, thanks.


Go fuck yourself, or get a cheap plastic whore to do it for you like you do every night.


----------



## just_chelsey

SixOneNine™ said:


> Go fuck yourself, or get a cheap plastic whore to do it for you like you do every night.


Hey, don't talk about me like that! I have feelings too, alright.!?11/


----------



## [ Splash ]

.

.

.

CHELSEY! :O


----------



## The Deaner

BreakdownV1 said:


> Pfffft. Watered down Babyboy wannabe.


I never claimed to be like BB, more like a cross between BB and SlaM.


----------



## Ace.

Deaner, what race are you?


----------



## SixOneNine™

just Chelsey said:


> Hey, don't talk about me like that! I have feelings too, alright.!?11/


:lmao I just knew when you came into this thread you would say that.


----------



## The Deaner

Ace said:


> Deaner, what race are you?


I'm a cracker.


----------



## Ace.

The Deaner said:


> I'm a cracker.


For some reason, I have always thought you were Mexican. I don't know, maybe because Deaner rhymed with ******!?!?!?


----------



## The Deaner

Ace said:


> For some reason, I have always thought you were Mexican. I don't know, maybe because Deaner rhymed with ******!?!?!?


That's the whole point of the name...


----------



## White Raven

me trying to be as emo as i can.. Im not very good at it


----------



## Ace.

White Raven said:


> me trying to be as emo as i can.. Im not very good at it


Yes you are good at it, my white brother.


----------



## White Raven

Ace said:


> Yes you are good at it, my white brother.


your not my brother.. My brothers an indain and east indain and ones from poland.... My family is like the dudlys


----------



## Ace.

White Raven said:


> your not my brother.. My brothers an indain and east indain and ones from poland.... My family is like the dudlys


Any Blacks or Mexicans?


----------



## White Raven

Ace said:


> Any Blacks or Mexicans?


nope never met a mexican in my life.. kinda hard for them to sneak past two boarders. A black guy is my partner at work though


----------



## Ace.

White Raven said:


> nope never met a mexican in my life.. kinda hard for them to sneak past two boarders.


Well, the North American Union is coming into place. Maybe you'll get your change to meet a Mexican.


----------



## White Raven

Ace said:


> Well, the North American Union is coming into place. Maybe you'll get your change to meet a Mexican.


I hope not i like being able to have my doors unlocked at night and not havign to worry about my shit being stolen


----------



## Dan19

It's me! anyone wana be my boyfriend?

​


----------



## Kaneanite

Get a haircut and a brazilian wax and we'll see.


----------



## Fire Wolf

Loyal™ said:


> Here are some pictures from my last holiday in Ayanapay, Cyprus. I went with my girl Sam.  obviously with my mum and dad.  Meh me and her had our own room so it was all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you want to support PNE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and her on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Sam in pool.
> 
> I have others but they are the best 3.


Lol, I always knew that you were RKODestiny


----------



## LK

Part of my room.


----------



## Legendary Ora

Loyal™ said:


> Here are some pictures from my last holiday in Ayanapay, Cyprus. I went with my girl Sam.  obviously with my mum and dad.  Meh me and her had our own room so it was all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you want to support PNE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and her on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Sam in pool.
> 
> I have others but they are the best 3.


Hey, what happened to big eyes girl and momma look-a-like girl. Seroiusly.


----------



## BreakdownV1

More importantly; Who the fuck wears a t-shirt in a swimming pool. Let alone with your girlfriend.

Admit it, it's your sister and you found that first picture.


----------



## .EMO

Loyal are you a little bigger, are you scared to take your shirt off in front of your girl.


----------



## just_chelsey

Its to cover up his man tits, I bet...


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Its to cover up his man tits, I bet...


Pfft, that's lame. I let my 36C's flop out.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> Pfft, that's lame. I let my 36C's flop out.


 
MMMM You told me they were 34B's, they must be growing.. Yummmmmm.


----------



## Refuse




----------



## Kaneanite

If those jumps and shit are you, then awesome, man.


----------



## Villa12

Kaneanite said:


> If those jumps and shit are you, then awesome, man.


I agree, that shit looks awesome.


----------



## Refuse

Kaneanite said:


> If those jumps and shit are you, then awesome, man.



Thanks alot dude, i am a sponsored proffesional athlete.


----------



## Spartanlax

Yeah, it looks awesome, except for the one where he's jumping from building to building. Real smart thing to do...


----------



## The Imperfect

Urban Ninja > Refuse


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Refuse single handedly wins this thread. I wish I had mad skillz.


----------



## X/L/AJ

Refuse said:


>


Your crazy and that is damn impressive.


----------



## Cowie

What's it called? I saw it on TV once before and I can't remember what it's called.

Breakdown, you wear a T-shirt so you don't get skin cancer. I'd have thought someone with your colouring would understand.


----------



## Refuse

Its called Parkour or some may know it as free running.


----------



## just_chelsey

Shit, like in Tony Hawk's American Wastleland, when the french guy is like.."Flips are flippin fun!" and does a wallflip..

Yuh...


----------



## The Imperfect

just Chelsey said:


> Shit, like in Tony Hawk's American Wastleland, when the french guy is like.."Flips are flippin fun!" and does a wallflip..
> 
> Yuh...


You really need to get a new game.


----------



## Villa12

Refuse said:


> Its called Parkour or some may know it as free running.


I've heard it called free running before but never Parkour.


----------



## Refuse

Villa12 said:


> I've heard it called free running before but never Parkour.



Parkour is the name of the sport, it means movement, it came from the french word parcour which means to move. Parkour was invented in france soo.

The name freerunning was devised for english tv so people may understand a bit better

I have and always will call it parkour.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Imperfect said:


> You really need to get a new game.


Wtf, its either that, or I have to try to find my N64 and play pokemon snap


----------



## Refuse

For those of you intersted. Start parkour, its great

http://www.sendspace.com/file/usdnbz

Thats a minute video sampler of me and my friend, im the one with the long hair, ive made alot of money of these videos.


----------



## ocire

I was gonna post my pics but damn, I don't think I can top Refuse.


----------



## The Imperfect

I think my friend was talking about free running, not sure if he did it or not. I kinda want to do it now. What's an ideal spot to do it?


----------



## Spartanlax

just Chelsey said:


> Wtf, its either that, or I have to try to find my N64 and play pokemon snap


Fuck, you reminded me. I gotta call some game stores and see if any of them sell Pokemon Snap for N64...and WCW n64 games (they had the BEST wrestling games, ever. I was always Psicosis or La Parka )


----------



## Refuse

The Imperfect said:


> I think my friend was talking about free running, not sure if he did it or not. I kinda want to do it now. What's an ideal spot to do it?


Anywere dude, look outside your window, any walls raling buildings etc, just start climbing jumping and vaulting all over them. :agree:


----------



## ocire

Do you ever like jump into bushes to break your fall? Sorry.. just pondering what I could do after looking outside the window.  There's a ledge that I could use to get onto a ledge. Then onto the roof. Then I'd have to get down.. so I could jump down into a bushy tree.


----------



## The Imperfect

I watched the video. Pretty sweet. Your friend is really good at flips. You did some nice jumping as well. I'm too big of a pussy to do flips.


----------



## Refuse

ocire said:


> Do you ever like jump into bushes to break your fall? Sorry.. just pondering what I could do after looking outside the window.  There's a ledge that I could use to get onto a ledge. Then onto the roof. Then I'd have to get down.. so I could jump down into a bushy tree.


LOL no we never jump into bushes that would be stupid.

Just jump from roof to floor, land touch roll :agree:


----------



## White Raven

Me and my friends do the same thing Refuse does but we call it pro walking.. And that gif of you jumping from hand bar to hand bar is pretty tight


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Dunno if I already posted this, but here it is, even though it's a bit dark for my liking.


----------



## .EMO

Refuse that is sweet.


----------



## Refuse

White Raven said:


> Me and my friends do the same thing Refuse does but we call it pro walking.. And that gif of you jumping from hand bar to hand bar is pretty tight


Pllease call it parkour, and thanks .emo.


----------



## ocire

I figured since it's in my sig I might as well post it in here too. It's self explanatory really..


----------



## Atlas

The Imperfect said:


> I think my friend was talking about free running, not sure if he did it or not. I kinda want to do it now. What's an ideal spot to do it?


Who else free runs?

Best sport next to lax

Try a golf coruse, gymnastic gym, or a park.


----------



## just_chelsey

WE Legend said:


> Dunno if I already posted this, but here it is, even though it's a bit dark for my liking.


Hmm, I always pictured you being an African American. Don't mean to be racist, but yuh


----------



## Atlas

If you want to see it PM your e-mail. I'll send you the vid


----------



## Refuse

5star450T-bone said:


> Who else free runs?
> 
> Best sport next to lax
> 
> Try a golf coruse, gymnastic gym, or a park.




Its parkour

Golf course??? Boring

Gym??? Parkour is an urban sport

Park??

To be honest bet place is the streets.. rails, walls, buildings.


----------



## Crackdasher

First time I post in this thread, might as well post a pic while I'm at it.....

Me and some buddies got ourselves drunk last night to celebrate the ending of exams and we found ourselves a tank somewhere (don't remember how we got there anymore). I'm the guy in the red


----------



## Refuse

A tank!?

Way to go man way to go.

woo


----------



## just_chelsey

^ I bet you could do some sick flips off of it!!1 Whoo for flips!!1


----------



## SixOneNine™

just Chelsey said:


> ^ I bet you could do some sick flips off of it!!1 Whoo for flips!!1


He was not the one doing the flips, he was the one doing the sweet jumps.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oh, sorry. In that case, I bet you could do some sick jumps off of it. Whoo for jumps1!


----------



## The Deaner

Refuse said:


> Its parkour
> 
> Golf course??? Boring
> 
> Gym??? Parkour is an urban sport
> 
> Park??
> 
> To be honest bet place is the streets.. rails, walls, buildings.


Free running sounds cool.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Dean, watch the Video, its fucking awesome. I love the backflip off the wall and the front flip over the bin thing.


----------



## The Deaner

I've seen plenty of videos, I just said free running to piss him off. THANKS FOR RUINING IT~!


----------



## Atlas

I once hooked up with a team called FS. They're beasts. 

You can see my vid on my myspace

Myspace.com/shslax37

Don't ask to be friends or message me. I'll just end up blocking you


----------



## SixOneNine™

The Deaner said:


> I've seen plenty of videos, I just said free running to piss him off. THANKS FOR RUINING IT~!


Haha, oh right. Well, after watching that video I really want to start Free Running. Does it take much skill to do Free Running?


----------



## Refuse

LOL i will not be phased. And chelsey i can do flips to, i just dont do them as much as i kind of diagree with them.

EDIT: Hey sixonenine thanks for the comment.

All you need to do is practise practise practise all the time, bulid your way up slowly and soon things will just come natural.

5star450T-bone Theres no parkour in that video, just flips, still nice though.


----------



## Atlas

Also go here

tricks-tutorials.com


----------



## Refuse

5star450T-bone said:


> Also go here
> 
> tricks-tutorials.com


Been on it years ago, tricking bores me. Thanks though.


----------



## Atlas

Eh' tricking was my life freshamn through junior year. Still check out my vid on myspace, 

myspace.com/shslax37

But seriously don't message me or ask me to add you


----------



## SixOneNine™

Refuse said:


> LOL i will not be phased. And chelsey i can do flips to, i just dont do them as much as i kind of diagree with them.
> 
> EDIT: Hey sixonenine thanks for the comment.
> 
> All you need to do is practise practise practise all the time, bulid your way up slowly and soon things will just come natural.
> 
> 5star450T-bone Theres no parkour in that video, just flips, still nice though.


Erm actually I was trying to annoy you by calling it Free Running...It didnt work

But yeah I would like to do Parkour, my friends do it but I know I would fail miserably.


----------



## The Deaner

5star450T-bone said:


> Eh' tricking was my life freshamn through junior year. Still check out my vid on myspace,
> 
> myspace.com/shslax37
> 
> But seriously don't message me or ask me to add you


Look at it this way, you can be my friend, or I can murder you while we're both in the Keys!


----------



## SixOneNine™

The Deaner said:


> Look at it this way, you can be my friend, or I can murder you while we're both in the Keys!


I pick Both.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Refuse said:


>


Hay, that's 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## Atlas

The Deaner said:


> Look at it this way, you can be my friend, or I can murder you while we're both in the Keys!


I rather chose death, pic comments, friend requests, and comment piss me off. Give them to my brother he has an orgasm everytim he gets a friend request


----------



## Refuse

The_Showstopper said:


> Hay, that's 15 minutes from my house.


Ha cool, i spend alot of my time around there, go and check out how the the gap is


----------



## The_Showstopper

Refuse said:


> Ha cool, i spend alot of my time around there, go and check out how the the gap is


I might do that one day 

Do you know Vauxhall by any chance...?


----------



## Refuse

The_Showstopper said:


> I might do that one day
> 
> Do you know Vauxhall by any chance...?


Yeh i pondered there on the tube once for a job, dont know it very well though. I take it thats were you live, thats cool.


----------



## the main event

Crackdasher said:


> First time I post in this thread, might as well post a pic while I'm at it.....
> 
> Me and some buddies got ourselves drunk last night to celebrate the ending of exams and we found ourselves a tank somewhere (don't remember how we got there anymore). I'm the guy in the red



I really can't see you (too far away), but you look like someone from my school. Is your name Josh?


----------



## HPNOTIQ

just Chelsey said:


> Hmm, I always pictured you being an African American. Don't mean to be racist, but yuh


How could you say that? .

No really.


----------



## Kenny

WE Legend said:


> How could you say that? .
> 
> No really.


Well she _does_ have a good point.


----------



## Atlas

I thought WEL was Morrocian/Malyasian


----------



## HPNOTIQ

5star450T-bone said:


> I thought WEL was Morrocian/Malyasian


WTF? What the hell is Morro... whatever you said. I'm full white with a tan yo!


----------



## LK

Hmm, I always pictured WE Legend as an immature white 12 year old.

Hey hey!


----------



## AlexXx

WE Legend said:


> WTF? What the hell is Morro... whatever you said. I'm full white with a tan yo!


He means Moroccan. As in someone from Morocco.


----------



## LK

We got lots of Moroccan people over here, who wants some?


----------



## White Raven

Sunblock never leave home with out it cause you never know when your gonna pass out drunk in the sun


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Me at a disco which is why the colour and stuff is messed up.


----------



## The Deaner

Me before I went in the pool.










Me after I went in the pool. My hair was still wet (face too, looked all shiny and bad, hence the color effect), so I walked around half the day with my towel over my head.

And now, you know what your favorite poster looks like.


----------



## Kaneanite

Fucking ******. <3


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> Fucking ******. <3


Am not.


----------



## HxC Rev

omfg, it's Dean.






You were sexier in my dreams.


----------



## The Deaner

HxC Rev said:


> omfg, it's Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were sexier in my dreams.


I don't know whether to cry or be relieved.


----------



## HxC Rev

The Deaner said:


> I don't know whether to cry or be relieved.


Would both at the same time work out?


----------



## The Deaner

HxC Rev said:


> Would both at the same time work out?


It just might...


----------



## Sledge.

Here's a pic of me, before I cut my hair.


----------



## the main event

Deaner, you're different that i pictured you to be. I don't know whether to post mywebcam pics or not...or i should just wait until i get a digital camera.


----------



## RedSox....

the main event said:


> Deaner, you're different that i pictured you to be. I don't know whether to post mywebcam pics or not...or i should just wait until i get a digital camera.


You Should Post Them. :agree:


----------



## the main event

Sure, if you wanna have a heart attack.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

i'm up for it, post em!


----------



## RedSox....

WE Legend said:


> i'm up for it, post em!


I love heart attacks. :yum:


----------



## HPNOTIQ

RedSox said:


> I love heart attacks. :yum:


yeh, so sexah


----------



## the main event

I'll tell my brother to get a digital camera.


----------



## 2Slick

RedSox said:


> I love heart attacks. :yum:


Keep eating from White Castle as much as you do and it'll happen.


----------



## RedSox....

2Slick said:


> Keep eating from White Castle as much as you do and it'll happen.


I love white castle. :agree:

<3


----------



## Sparki




----------



## Kenny

The Deaner said:


> Me before I went in the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me after I went in the pool. My hair was still wet (face too, looked all shiny and bad, hence the color effect), so I walked around half the day with my towel over my head.
> 
> And now, you know what your favorite poster looks like.


Why do you have toilet paper in your room?!?. If that is your room.


----------



## Kaneanite

I believe it's the hotel. These were taken on his trip to the Florida Keys.

But the obvious answer would be for easy clean up after jacking off. Duh.


----------



## The Deaner

God damn you, Kenny. I already told you they're paper towels.


----------



## TeamX

I just use a worn sock, to be honest.


----------



## CMAngle33

I finally got a pic!


----------



## Kenny

The Deaner said:


> God damn you, Kenny. I already told you they're paper towels.


I can see a roll in the middle of it. It's Toilet paper!.


----------



## The Deaner

Paper towels have a roll in the middle too, numbnuts.


----------



## HxC Rev

Placebo said:


> I can see a roll in the middle of it. It's Toilet paper!.


Paper towels come on rolls.

EDIT: Dean beat me to it.


----------



## Kenny

The Deaner said:


> Paper towels have a roll in the middle too, numbnuts.


Just admit it's toilet paper!


----------



## HPNOTIQ

They're paper towels, looks at it closely and they're longer than the usual length of toilet paper. It's paper towels I say!


----------



## just_chelsey

Deaner, show them the picture of the wet bar with the roll of paper towels so they'll shut up.


----------



## joe kills all

Here is a picture of me 2 months ago


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Deaner, show them the picture of the wet bar with the roll of paper towels so they'll shut up.


Pfft, right.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

joe kills all said:


>


I can so tell you googled that. I am looking at the link right now.

http://images.google.com/images?q=t...ng.com/image-files/building-muscle-men-2s.jpg


----------



## Kenny

WE Legend said:


> I can so tell you googled that. I am looking at the link right now.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=t...ng.com/image-files/building-muscle-men-2s.jpg


WEL Likes men?!?!


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Placebo said:


> WEL Likes men?!?!


No, quote his post and look at the link, dumbshit!


----------



## CMAngle33

joe kills all said:


> Here is a picture of me 2 months ago


:lmao 


BUSTED!!


----------



## joe kills all

WE Legend said:


> I can so tell you googled that. I am looking at the link right now.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=t...ng.com/image-files/building-muscle-men-2s.jpg


Can't blame me for trying. It was more of a joke anyways, i got one that i will post later, trust me it is funny.


----------



## Kenny

I guess you look more like joe than the google dude ~_~


----------



## joe kills all

Placebo said:


> I guess you look more like joe than the google dude ~_~


Not really but i really do need to work on my arms a lot more.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

thats one of my gay emo pics from myspace im trying to look like the guy in my sig he is my hero


----------



## just_chelsey

Might as well post one...










[ yes, thats me in a mirror. look at my sweet-ass bow. be jealous. ]​


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Dam i thought it was HLA


----------



## just_chelsey

We can pretend I have a twin sister named Chelsex.


----------



## TeamX

lol incest


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Might as well post one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ yes, thats me in a mirror. look at my sweet-ass bow. be jealous. ]​


Mmmm, I love new pics.


----------



## Role Model

So do I.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> So do I.


Dude, come on. That's sick... :no:


----------



## HxC Rev

just Chelsey said:


> Might as well post one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ yes, thats me in a mirror. look at my sweet-ass bow. be jealous. ]​


What's with you and turning pics sideways, anyway?


----------



## The Deaner

HxC Rev said:


> What's with you and turning pics sideways, anyway?


According to her, they look better that way.


----------



## just_chelsey

Thats the way my bud took it last night, too lazy to go in and turn it.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Who Chelsex


----------



## just_chelsey

$$$FOLEY$$$ said:


> Who Chelsex


Ew, I'm not going to tell you_ now... _


----------



## Role Model

The Deaner said:


> Dude, come on. That's sick... :no:


I was calling you a wanker, not implying that I masturbate to Chelseys pics. :no:


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> I was calling you a wanker, not implying that I masturbate to Chelseys pics. :no:


Oh. Words can hurt, man.


----------



## Dasdream

just Chelsey said:


> We can pretend I have a twin sister named Chelsex.


Chel*sex* my how fitting lol


----------



## Role Model

Hows it fitting?


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> Hows it fitting?


I think he's calling her a whore, the dickwad.


----------



## Role Model

Oh well that makes sense.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> Oh well that makes sense.


Alright, that's it. It's go time. Me and you, at the dumpster behind McDonald's, 3 o'clock. Be there.


----------



## AK™ WILL LIVE4EVER

ALLLLL BOYS IN GIRLS MY CODE IS ; albert OK


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

The Deaner said:


> I think he's calling her a whore, the dickwad.


A whore? Man, then my guess was way off I thought it was because of her way talking about sex. :side:


----------



## Role Model

The Deaner said:


> Alright, that's it. It's go time. Me and you, at the dumpster behind McDonald's, 3 o'clock. Be there.


Mmmm 3 o'clock aint so good, make if 5 and you got yourself a war.


----------



## The Deaner

AngleIsWrestling said:


> A whore? Man, then my guess was way off I thought it was because of her way talking about sex. :side:


Maybe. I just hate Dasdream and wanted a way to insult him.



Role Model said:


> Mmmm 3 o'clock aint so good, make if 5 and you got yourself a war.


It's on!


----------



## Dasdream

The Deaner said:


> Maybe. I just hate Dasdream and wanted a way to insult him.


 Lets see you insulted me out of no where on a forum where our past shouldn't matter, hmmm your comment would then actually make you look bad and no I don't believe in making up lol :flip but try doing thing by the book and flame in rants.


----------



## The Deaner

Dasdream said:


> Lets see you insulted me out of no where on a forum where our past shouldn't matter, hmmm your comment would then actually make you look bad and no I don't believe in making up lol :flip but try doing thing by the book and flame in rants.


And yet, I didn't look bad. Maybe I'll lay off you if you don't suck as much here.


----------



## Role Model

So whats this all about then?


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> So whats this all about then?


He posted at another forum and really sucked. He eventually got tired of everyone making fun of him and left.


----------



## Dasdream

The Deaner said:


> He posted at another forum and really sucked. He eventually got tired of everyone making fun of him and left.


well thats your opinion, if you call posting Wrestling, divas and TV media and models pics as "suck", then yeah I guess I do, but atleast I don't go around insulting people for the hell of it, I actually contribute and don't try to insult people and run them off the forums. Key words there are "another forum" don't be bringing shit over here WE has nothing to do with LND/UWF.


----------



## select a use

*Re: Post you picture Thread*



Ace said:


> Webcam kinda sux


Dude you look like corey beaulieu from trivium with his hair tied back


----------



## BreakdownV1

Or B real from Cypress Hill. Whichever.


----------



## White Raven




----------



## Cowie

You lied! You said you cut your hair!


----------



## White Raven

Cowie said:


> You lied! You said you cut your hair!


I DID I CUT OFF LIKE AN INCH


----------



## BreakdownV1

A rare photo of Oro shooting a shot at the edge of the picture, with Alex to his right and some of my random drunk friends.










HOLY LACTATION BATMAN.


----------



## just_chelsey

Haha, if I was her, I'd KILL you for posting that...


----------



## BreakdownV1

It's my favourite picture </3


----------



## AlexXx

This is the reason you should never drink kids. It turns you into that.


----------



## johnnyc

White Raven said:


> I DID I CUT OFF LIKE AN INCH


LMAO


----------



## BreakdownV1

It's mid laugh at Oro just dabbing your boobs with a beer towel. LOVE THAT PHOTO. F-U.

Real moments > poses.


----------



## AlexXx

just Chelsey said:


> Haha, if I was her, I'd KILL you for posting that...


Oh don't worry I'll get him back for that one. Fo sho.


----------



## White Raven

Happy now cowie?


----------



## Cowie

Ya I'm happy. Is your head cold?


----------



## Kaneanite

lolz....Check out this motha-fucka....shaved his head and shit.

You look fine though. I tried the bald head thing once. Looked like shit.


----------



## LK

Hardcore stuff WR.

I like it. Short hair 4-ever!


----------



## Kaneanite

Ha, I just noticed your shirt, too.

"Canadians draft beer, not soldiers"

Nice.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

WTF?

WR cut his hair?????

& SHAVED!!!???

*looks for the 2nd coming*


----------



## Sargey

Heres a picture of me from last summer :shocked:


----------



## Fail

Sargey said:


> Heres a picture of me from last summer :shocked:


What the fuck? You're getting changed at the same time?


----------



## TeamX

It is for his webcam show.


----------



## Xaction

*A Original MySpace Pose*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f357/mobsterzee/ghg.jpg

Lame.


----------



## RedSox....

Catalanotto said:


>


Hot


----------



## ThuG~X

Haha, I got my hair shorter but that is most recent.


----------



## Legendary Ora

Catalanotto said:


> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f357/mobsterzee/ghg.jpg
> 
> Lame.


I expected more to load. :sad:


----------



## Brittney

since i think i'm somewhat good looking, I thought I'd post. :]


----------



## joe kills all

Brittney said:


> since i think i'm somewhat good looking, I thought I'd post. :]



God you are hot, do you live in texas?


----------



## Legendary Ora

Brittney said:


> since i think i'm somewhat good looking, I thought I'd post. :]


You're not somewhat good looking... take somewhat off and change it with a very.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Legendary Ora said:


> I expected more to load. :sad:



Haha, it's like one of those nudie pics that stops just above the breasts.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

Just curious but do people on this forum freak out everytime a suppoused girl joins?


----------



## Brittney

thanks for all the compliments. even through I don't agree. haha. :]


----------



## 2Slick

OMGme=NOOB said:


> Just curious but do people on this forum freak out everytime a suppoused girl joins?


Yep, it happens all the time.


----------



## joe kills all

OMGme=NOOB said:


> Just curious but do people on this forum freak out everytime a suppoused girl joins?


No she is real trust me, and i don't know if everybody acts that way or not but i don't, just somthing about her thats all.


----------



## 2Slick

I don't act crazy over any of the women on here. except for Aussie.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

2Slick said:


> Yep, it happens all the time.


lol I thought this place was above that I dont Care its just I saw enough ass kissing to a person just because she is a a girl on NoDQ forums(At least it was like that when I was there)


----------



## RedSox....

Catalanotto said:


> Haha, it's like one of those nudie pics that stops just above the breasts.


Send it. :yum:

Brittney is hot


----------



## joe kills all

Brittney is cool dude^^^^


----------



## ThuG~X

Brittney is in the good-looking side. It's not often when there is a active beautiful female on a wrestling forum.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

This is a picture of me and my friend KD on the last Senior day of school. I know i look like shit in this picture but it was takne at about 7:00 am, and frankly i look like shit at 7:00 everyday.


----------



## Sonic V.1

When I get around to it I will post something .


----------



## Brittney

Just for the record, I didn't meant to start a fuss. If you want to say, I'm hot or that I'm ugly or whatever thats just fine but thanks for the compliments, it's always nice to hear thoses, but I didn't post for people to kiss my ass.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wow, people act stupid sometimes.


----------



## Kaneanite

OMGODZ A NEW FEMAIL ON TEH FORUMZ OMG WTF BBQ!! N00DZ PLZ!!1

Are we done with that now? This topic is dead for days, then a female comes along, and there's a load of posts on her suddenly.


----------



## RedSox....

RedSox is a Girl. OMFGZ 










:flip


----------



## joe kills all

Kaneanite said:


> OMGODZ A NEW FEMAIL ON TEH FORUMZ OMG WTF BBQ!! N00DZ PLZ!!1
> 
> Are we done with that now? This topic is dead for days, then a female comes along, and there's a load of posts on her suddenly.


Come on kane she is just telling everybody how it is for there own good.


----------



## 2Slick

RedSox said:


> RedSox is a Girl. OMFGZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :flip


Of course he's a he and not a she he.
No wonder you've been acting so moody the last few days.


----------



## RedSox....

2Slick said:


> No wonder you've been acting so moody the last few days.


~_~


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Kaneanite said:


> OMGODZ A NEW FEMAIL ON TEH FORUMZ OMG WTF BBQ!! N00DZ PLZ!!1
> 
> Are we done with that now? This topic is dead for days, then a female comes along, and there's a load of posts on her suddenly.


Exactly. One picture and OMG TITS!!!!! 

Complimenting is one thing but going on about it like it's never happened before (girls being in a forum) is stupid. Welcome to 2006 where females in forums aren't a rare thing.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

I didnt mean to start anything its just wrestling forums fans freaking out over girls is one of the most stereo-typical things there is so I had to ask


----------



## Dead Seabed

Send all nude pics to [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Kaneanite

joe kills all said:


> Come on kane she is just telling everybody how it is for there own good.


What? Telling everybody how it is for their own good? What do you mean?


----------



## Fail

Kaneanite said:


> What? Telling everybody how it is for their own good? What do you mean?


Cody, lets see some pics of you nude. pls. <3


----------



## ThuG~X

Kaneanite said:


> OMGODZ A NEW FEMAIL ON TEH FORUMZ OMG WTF BBQ!! N00DZ PLZ!!1
> 
> Are we done with that now? This topic is dead for days, then a female comes along, and there's a load of posts on her suddenly.


What do you expect from guys on a internet board lol...some may have no life


----------



## joe kills all

Kaneanite said:


> What? Telling everybody how it is for their own good? What do you mean?


I mean she is just telling every one that she is a girl and to please not kiss her ass like some guys do. She just wanted to fit in so she wanted to tell everybody the truth first.


----------



## Kaneanite

joe kills all said:


> I mean she is just telling every one that she is a girl and to please not kiss her ass like some guys do. She just wanted to fit in so she wanted to tell everybody the truth first.


Yeah, that makes sense. 

"I think I'm pretty good looking, so I'll post my pics. But what the fuck, dont kiss my ass! Geez, I'm just a regular girl. I'm not out for attention!! I'm just trying to fit in! Isn't that how you fit in? Posting a bunch of pics of yourself posing for the camera?"

If you're gonna post your pics, expect to get attention. Don't post your pics, then start acting innocent and surprised and telling people not to kiss your ass or whatever...


----------



## Top_Quality!

I think TopQuality needs to show off the fuking amazing hair!

okay thats a shitty picture but oh well...


----------



## Kaneanite

Top_Quality! said:


> I think TopQuality needs to show off the fuking amazing hair!
> 
> okay thats a shitty picture but oh well...


Your hair > Me. I bow to you.


----------



## joe kills all

Kaneanite said:


> Yeah, that makes sense.
> 
> "I think I'm pretty good looking, so I'll post my pics. But what the fuck, dont kiss my ass! Geez, I'm just a regular girl. I'm not out for attention!! I'm just trying to fit in! Isn't that how you fit in? Posting a bunch of pics of yourself posing for the camera?"
> 
> If you're gonna post your pics, expect to get attention. Don't post your pics, then start acting innocent and surprised and telling people not to kiss your ass or whatever...


Man people can post a pic of them selfs with out trying to get every bodys attention, and this is a post your picture post right?


----------



## Legendary Ora

2Slick said:


> I don't act crazy over any of the women on here. except for Aussie.


Insert Aussie.Oshit, already inserted!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*looks away*


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*yup, I dont give two shits!*


----------



## LK

Me neither!


----------



## Xhrissy

FaiL said:


> Cody, lets see some pics of you nude. pls. <3


Beat you to it :yum:

For Cody nudes, send $10 over paypal, k?


----------



## just_chelsey

No need to charge a fee, they're going to be on MGU's porn site, coming shortly.


----------



## johnnyc

The BoogeyMan said:


> *yup, I dont give two shits!*



you looks like your avitar.....Only jokin


----------



## Fail

just Chelsey said:


> No need to charge a fee, they're going to be on MGU's porn site, coming shortly.


Will the porn site include Chelsey nude pix?

n nice rp, look forward to our match sexy.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*are you kidding? i've had the beard since i was about 13!
and regarding the avatar, am i the only one thinking he looks stoned out of his face?*


----------



## Chaos

The BoogeyMan said:


> are you kidding? i've had the beard since i was about 13!and regarding the avatar, am i the only one thinking he looks stoned out of his face?


I think it looks like something got shoved up his ass.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

Chaos™ said:


> I think it looks like something got shoved up his ass.


*i thought if that kind of thing happened your eyes would be bloodshot wide open!  <--like that*


----------



## just_chelsey

I almost forgot to post thiss...










Hmm, I wonder what Canadian sent me those!?!?


----------



## The Deaner

Ha, that's a good idea. I think I'll totally rip you off and do the same thing!!!


----------



## just_chelsey

Pshh, do it. Then we can make Ernesto do it, and Codez will feel all warm and cuddly inside.


----------



## The Deaner

I gotta wait for my step dad to get the fuck out of the den before I can even get the camera, true.


----------



## joe kills all

just Chelsey said:


> I almost forgot to post thiss...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what Canadian sent me those!?!?


I have that kane/taker poster as well.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

joe kills all said:


> I have that kane/taker poster as well.


I have a Nude Fabulous Mulah Poster in my room


----------



## Kaneanite

just Chelsey said:


> Pshh, do it. Then we can make Ernesto do it, and Codez will feel all warm and cuddly inside.


True, that made my day.


----------



## joe kills all

OMGme=NOOB said:


> I have a *Nude Fabulous Mulah Poster *in my room


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

joe kills all said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Psht Mulah is Sexy


----------



## Deanna

A couple pictures of me...


----------



## LK

I took some pics of myself after I took a dump on a BBQ party.

This is LK after a dump:


----------



## Kaneanite

You literally just finished taking a shit? Niiiice. Still had the aroma in the air when you snapped them.

I'll let you off the hook with the glasses indoors thing, though. I'll assume you came in from outside and were in too much of a hurry to take them off....


----------



## AlexXx

We had a pirates themed fancy dress thing last night. You can't see the full costume but yeah behind my smiles was pain as I had two different corset type things on.


----------



## Atlas

C to the U to the T to the E[/gay friend]

Nicw pictures Alex. Love how you cut your friend out.


----------



## Fail

AlexXx said:


> We had a pirates themed fancy dress thing last night. You can't see the full costume but yeah behind my smiles was pain as I had two different corset type things on.



Alex loves dress-up parties. She dresses up for me all the time. jk <3


----------



## AlexXx

5star450T-bone said:


> C to the U to the T to the E[/gay friend]
> 
> Nicw pictures Alex. Love how you cut your friend out.



Usually when I leave my friends in the photos someone makes nasty comments about them so I was being nice to them. The full photos are on my myspace anyways.


----------



## Atlas

Also Alexd that looks like a beer bottle. Underage drinking?


----------



## The Deaner

Legal drinking age in England is 18.


----------



## Role Model

Nobody drinks underage though, ever.


----------



## AlexXx

I never drank underage EVER. I was a good girl I swear... yeah no one who knows me would ever believe that sadly. It wasn't a beer bottle anyways it was cider. Pear cider in fact.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> Nobody drinks underage though, ever.


Same in America. Nobody would ever consider such a thing.


----------



## Fail

It happens all the time in Australia. >.>


----------



## The Deaner

FaiL said:


> It happens all the time in Australia. >.>


That's because you're a bunch of dirty convicts, anyways.


----------



## TheDeadMan2000

The Deaner said:


> Legal drinking age in England is 18.


I'm gonna be 18 in two months. WOO-HOO!


----------



## Atlas

I want to move to England, although I don't drink, nor do I do drugs


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

The Deaner said:


> That's because you're a bunch of dirty convicts, anyways.


& your point would be?...


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

LK said:


> I took some pics of myself after I took a dump on a BBQ party.
> 
> This is LK after a dump:


You are still the coolest of the cool.


----------



## rem55555

Last year with my new Golden Retriever Tramp.


----------



## just_chelsey

LK said:


> I took some pics of myself after I took a dump on a BBQ party.
> 
> This is LK after a dump:


That shower in the first picture = fucking awesome.


----------



## Fail

just Chelsey said:


> That shower in the first picture = fucking awesome.


Chelseyyy. I wanna see our match.

And LK, you're hot as usual. You must like taking pictures of yourself.


----------



## JBLoser




----------



## Lady Eastwood

A bathroom picture is inevitable.


----------



## wrestlinbeauty




----------



## LK

Wow.




























































Or not!


----------



## the main event

There are some good looking people in this forum, ya'll make me feel ugly!!


----------



## Kaneanite

wrestlinbeauty said:


>


You look familiar.......who was it....Sora Barnes or something? I dunno.

Anyway, nice hair. It's just weird....if you're camera shy, why take pictures?


----------



## GreatMovieCritic

She lives up to her username I think.


----------



## #dealwithit

The Deaner said:


> That's because you're a bunch of dirty convicts, anyways.


Dirty Convicts > You.


----------



## The Deaner

rKo_Destiny said:


> Dirty Convicts > You.


Ha. No.


----------



## just_chelsey

wrestlinbeauty said:


>


Long time, no see, WWF Angel


----------



## Role Model

Is it?


----------



## just_chelsey

Yeah, she had a public photobucket account, so I took a peek [dont hurt me]. 

See for yourself, I guess...


----------



## wrestlinbeauty

Kaneanite said:


> You look familiar.......who was it....Sora Barnes or something? I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, nice hair. It's just weird....if you're camera shy, why take pictures?


My name is Lauren, and no, I'm not camera shy. LOL
The pic was taken of the hair, my friend had just fixed
it, and she wanted pics of it.
Here, how's this?








That is me and my boyfriend in May, just before our senior prom.
See, I'm not at all camera shy. LOL


----------



## Walls

wrestlinbeauty said:


> My name is Lauren, and no, I'm not camera shy. LOL
> The pic was taken of the hair, my friend had just fixed
> it, and she wanted pics of it.
> Here, how's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is me and my boyfriend in May, just before our senior prom.
> See, I'm not at all camera shy. LOL


You may not be camera shy, but your boyfriend sure as hell needs to be, thats for sure. Oh snap, snap.


----------



## White Raven

walls said:


> You may not be camera shy, but your boyfriend sure as hell needs to be, thats for sure. Oh snap.


Awww you beat me to it...
But i must add a BURN!!!!!


----------



## wrestlinbeauty

walls said:


> You may not be camera shy, but your boyfriend sure as hell needs to be, thats for sure. Oh snap, snap.


Looks are not everything, Oh superficial one. 
And Josh is the hottest guy alive in my eyes.
(And he's got it going on where it really counts anyway.)
Besides just check out the below pic of him, he's hot as hell in late July.
Which is why he's getting coochy and you're undoubtedly, NOT!! 











Oh, P.S. Always remember; Even 'walls' fall down. :faint:


----------



## The Kevin

He kind of looks like one big episode of Jerry Springer all roled into one. I'm suprised he got someone that looks as well as you do


----------



## the main event

HBK, Edge, Orton, Nitro>your boyfriend>Viscera, Snitsky, Boogeyman


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Does anyone remember what I typed in the "what gets under your skin" thread?


----------



## RedSox....

Catalanotto said:


> Does anyone remember what I typed in the "what gets under your skin" thread?


Nop


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Kinda the above <_<


----------



## wrestlinbeauty

The Kevin said:


> He kind of looks like one big episode of Jerry Springer all roled into one. I'm suprised he got someone that looks as well as you do


Ever heard the old cliche' that looks can be deceiving?
Stereotype all you want, look at the cover, but don't crack the book. 
Typical, I'd say. 
And you wouldn't be surprised if you KNEW him. 
He's a great guy, and he knows how to treat a girl right.
He also knows that the heart sees more than the eyes, and I'll personally take a good man, like Josh, over a superficial good looking man, any day. 


P.S. 
It's 'rolled' into one, not 'roled'. 
Good thing I don't stereotype, or I'd probably be thinking you were a lot younger intellectually than your age depicts you to be.
Especially seeing as a 6 or 7 year old can spell rolled correctly. 
Lucky you, I don't indulge in stereotypes, huh?


----------



## 2Slick

Some people are just extremely narrow minded.

That is all.


----------



## BreakdownV1

5star450T-bone said:


> I want to move to England, although I don't drink, nor do I do drugs


Loz you'd hate our entire youth culture.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

No offence hun, I don't mean to sound rude but I don't think anyone cares about your boyfriend. This thread is for pictures, not discussing people's significant others or trying to argue back and forth about a persons' looks. People should just post pictures and not have to justify anything.

Don't take it the wrong way, it's just useless to argue about it. Your feelings for your man wont change what they think about his looks. You care about him, that is what matters.

That and the fact that the last two pages have been nothing but images if you.


----------



## the main event

They obviously do, why else would they be talking about him?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I meant that no one cares if he is a nice guy or not. That wont make them change their opinion on him.


----------



## The Kevin

wrestlinbeauty said:


> Ever heard the old cliche' that looks can be deceiving?
> Stereotype all you want, look at the cover, but don't crack the book.
> Typical, I'd say.
> And you wouldn't be surprised if you KNEW him.
> He's a great guy, and he knows how to treat a girl right.
> He also knows that the heart sees more than the eyes, and I'll personally take a good man, like Josh, over a superficial good looking man, any day.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> It's 'rolled' into one, not 'roled'.
> Good thing I don't stereotype, or I'd probably be thinking you were a lot younger intellectually than your age depicts you to be.
> Especially seeing as a 6 or 7 year old can spell rolled correctly.
> Lucky you, I don't indulge in stereotypes, huh?


I was just kidding, If I had of known you would have taken it like that I wouldnt have said it. And me spelling Rolled "Roled" was just a typo. I didnt mean to upset the grammar whore.


----------



## wrestlinbeauty

Catalanotto said:


> No offence hun, I don't mean to sound rude but I don't think anyone cares about your boyfriend. This thread is for pictures, not discussing people's significant others or trying to argue back and forth about a persons' looks. People should just post pictures and not have to justify anything.
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way, it's just useless to argue about it. Your feelings for your man wont change what they think about his looks. You care about him, that is what matters.


 
You are more than right on all points, it's just hard to bite your tongue sometimes when these people who like to stereotype, and judge people soley on looks, come crawling out from underneath their rocks, and start with the stupid remarks like the one's from these shallow minded idiots.

Thanks for your comments, maybe others will adapt your way of thinking someday, and trivial things like looks won't matter so much to them anymore either.

As for my pic being on the pages so much, it's not me re-posting the pics each time, I have posted a total of two pics of myself, and only posted the second in response to someone who asked why I was hiding my face in the first pic. If you don't want to see the pics on every page, I suggest you take that up with the ones who keep re-posting it when they comment about it, not me.


----------



## wrestlinbeauty

The Kevin said:


> I was just kidding, If I had of known you would have taken it like that I wouldnt have said it. And me spelling Rolled "Roled" was just a typo. I didnt mean to upset the grammar whore.


Chillax, don't get your panties in a bunch for cripes' sake.
The p.s was meant to be ribbing and funny, that's why the wink smilie.  

Oh, and just for the record Mr. Irate, your 'typo' was a spelling error, not a grammatical error, so wouldn't that make me a spelling whore instead?

DEE DEE DEE 



(sorry for the double post there, my bad.)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That isn't what I meant. There are a few new pictures on the past few pages. 

I don't have a problem with it because this _is_ a picture thread but I'm hoping you aren't one of those girls that posts a new picture every single day. You know, one of those LOOK AT MY FACE FROM EVERY POSSIBLE ANGLE! I hate that. ~.~


----------



## The Kevin

wrestlinbeauty said:


> Chillax, don't get your panties in a bunch for cripes' sake.
> The p.s was meant to be ribbing and funny, that's why the wink smilie.
> 
> Oh, and just for the record Mr. Irate, your 'typo' was a spelling error, not a grammatical error, so wouldn't that make me a spelling whore instead?
> 
> DEE DEE DEE


You're the confusion whore at the moment. Anyway, sorry about saying that about your boyfriend. I'm sure he's a great guy


----------



## The Deaner

wrestlinbeauty said:


> DEE DEE DEE


No. See, you were doing great, then the Carlos Mencia thing just ruined it.


----------



## wrestlinbeauty

Catalanotto said:


> That isn't what I meant. There are a few new pictures on the past few pages.
> 
> I don't have a problem with it because this _is_ a picture thread but I'm hoping you aren't one of those girls that posts a new picture every single day. You know, one of those LOOK AT MY FACE FROM EVERY POSSIBLE ANGLE! I hate that. ~.~


Well, worry no more, because that's sure not me.
You may see a new one next year or so, but definitely not every day.
Or even every week, for that matter.
I get where you are coming from though, I hate that kind of neediness too.






The Kevin said:


> You're the confusion whore at the moment. Anyway, sorry about saying that about your boyfriend. I'm sure he's a great guy


LOL. I think thou art the one who is confused there sug', but anyway, no problem, and no hard feelings, so no need for apologies really. But, I do appreciate the thought anyway.


----------



## -Lithium-




----------



## BreakdownV1

Newquay > all


----------



## AlexXx

BreakdownV1 said:


> Newquay > all



You stretched the page you fucker . But yeah Newquay is great if you just block out the chavs.


----------



## Anonymous

These are some pics ..



This is a girl I had a crush on 4 eva but never had the balls to ask out. Even though she was friends with all my friends but. :faint:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

She's pretty ^_^


----------



## just_chelsey

Catalanotto said:


> No offence hun, I don't mean to sound rude but I don't think anyone cares about your boyfriend. This thread is for pictures, not discussing people's significant others or trying to argue back and forth about a persons' looks. People should just post pictures and not have to justify anything.
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way, it's just useless to argue about it. Your feelings for your man wont change what they think about his looks. You care about him, that is what matters.
> 
> That and the fact that the last two pages have been nothing but images if you.


Heyy, don't waste your time writing out responses like that to her, she's just one of the older WEF members who was banned last year, and rejoined a few times, and kept getting banned. I loved her to death, but yeah. Don't be fooled.


----------



## 2Slick

It's actually WWF Angel's younger sister.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oh really?


----------



## 2Slick

just Chelsey said:


> Oh really?


Supposedly being the key word here.


----------



## AlexXx

I like how her and her 'sister' share the same photobucket album.


----------



## just_chelsey

^ Exactly my point


----------



## Kaneanite

Chelsey, what are you doing messing in her Photobucket album? Watch out, or you'll get accused of hacking her photobucket account and spreading the pics all around.


----------



## just_chelsey

My account is private, hers isn't. Thats the difference. If its going to be a public account, expect people to look at it. Private account? Thats a different story.


----------



## Kaneanite

lol, check out miss technicalities over here. Hint: Change the names of your pics and don't have them numbered in order if you don't want dirty pervs peaking at them.


----------



## just_chelsey

Yes, since that whole "photobucket" thing [which happened MONTHS ago, love ] I've been changing the names.

To make sure Cody.. I mean.. dirty pervs don't look at 'em.


----------



## Kaneanite

Besides, I have permission to see whatever pics I want, rit.

If not, I kill this puppy.


----------



## just_chelsey

...Such a cute lil thing.


----------



## AlexXx

Kaneanite said:


> Besides, I have permission to see whatever pics I want, rit.
> 
> If not, I kill this puppy.



:no: You wouldn't actually kill the puppy. You're too much of an animal lover right?


----------



## Kaneanite

Guess again.


----------



## pip1984_2k

Me very early in the morning after a gig the night before. Mental gig!


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> Guess again.


Heartless bastard.


----------



## Kaneanite

It is what it is.


----------



## The Deaner

Is somebody as evil as you even capable of love?!


----------



## Kaneanite

I dunno, let me ask Chelsey if she's feeling particularly loved.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

This is me BEFORE in a Blurry Myspace Picture.










This is me AFTER spending to much time on WE forums


----------



## Kaneanite

PM me those dick pics from Myspace too.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

Kaneanite said:


> PM me those dick pics from Myspace too.


Meh mine wouldnt fit in a camera but if you want some the guy who sent them on my account can be reached at www.myspace.com/itsmemeMIKEJONES!


----------



## just_chelsey

Ugh, those were disgusting. NEVER send me penis pics again, k?


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

just Chelsey said:


> Ugh, those were disgusting. NEVER send me penis pics again, k?


Agh! That wasnt me! thats was my dumb friend I just gave you his myspace link above leave me and my inocent penis alone


----------



## just_chelsey

Tell your friend to get a penis pump, and some proactiv.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

just Chelsey said:


> Tell your friend to get a penis pump, and some proactiv.


:sad: do those work?
..not that I need it


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Tell your friend to get a penis pump, and some proactiv.


And good health insurance. I'm gonna beat him to death, right.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

The Deaner said:


> And good health insurance. I'm gonna beat him to death, right.


well im sure he is shakeing in his e-boots(jk) seriously though if you want to tell him that contact him at
www.myspace.com/itsmemeMIKEJONES!


----------



## The Deaner

OMGme=NOOB said:


> www.myspace.com/itsmemeMIKEJONES!


Invalid Friend ID.
This user has either cancelled their membership, or their account has been deleted.​


----------



## TeamX

Myspace frowns upon penises!


----------



## just_chelsey

Smart, send me a disgusting penis picture, delete your myspace, and blame it on your friend.

You're a genius!


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

just Chelsey said:


> Smart, send me a disgusting penis picture, delete your myspace, and blame it on your friend.
> 
> You're a genius!


My Myspace is still up :-/ its in my signature and If my friend got deleted then its because he did something wrong guarenteed and do you really think I care if you think I sent it? Nothing personal but I got better things to do


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

just Chelsey said:


> Smart, send me a disgusting penis picture, delete your myspace, and blame it on your friend.
> 
> You're a genius!


My Myspace is still up :-/ its in my signature and If my friend got deleted then its because he did something wrong guarenteed and do you really think I care if you think I sent it? Nothing personal but I got better things to do


----------



## just_chelsey

Considering the fact that in the USA, its now illegal to sexually abuse over the internet, yeah, you should care.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

Youre Right I should Care?
If it was me.


----------



## just_chelsey

Prove to me that it wasn't, and I won't get my parents to sue you.


----------



## Sonic V.1

just Chelsey said:


> Prove to me that it wasn't, and I won't get my parents to sue you.


If its any confirmation to you my Brother(OMGme=noob) wasnt the one who did it because he wasnt home when they day this picture wasnt suppousdley sent but his friend was home waiting fo r him to come home and he was "dicking around on my brothers myspace" lol no pun intended 
But I can confirm it wasnt him


----------



## just_chelsey

Loz, whatever. I was just being a bitchh. Just make sure no more pimpley, small penises get sent to me, k.

Like, seriously, Grossest penis everrr.


----------



## TeamX

just Chelsey said:


> Prove to me that it wasn't, and I won't get my parents to sue you.


It's not like you haven't seen a penis before, anyway.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

Wow all this attention over a dick and I hope my brothers information was good enough because sadly thats the only proof I got and I can currently not afford jail time :-/


----------



## BreakdownV1

just Chelsey said:


> Ugh, those were disgusting. NEVER send me penis pics again, k?


If I were an admin (o.) I'd be doing my job and telling OMGme=NOOB that if he, or anyone else were to send graphic unsolicited pictures to any girl, guy or deaner on these boards the account will be banned to prevent further harassment.

If you can't control your account, staff will.


----------



## just_chelsey

The situation seems to be under control as of now. But if that shit happens again, I'm coming for you.


----------



## The Deaner

BreakdownV1 said:


> If I were an admin (o.) I'd be doing my job and telling OMGme=NOOB that if he, or anyone else were to send graphic unsolicited pictures to any girl, guy or deaner on these boards the account will be banned to prevent further harassment.


I never turn nudes down.


----------



## SixOneNine™

I would rather not see another man's penis. That is why I dont like porn.


----------



## Kaneanite

BreakdownV1 said:


> If I were an admin (o.) I'd be doing my job and telling OMGme=NOOB that if he, or anyone else were to send graphic unsolicited pictures to any girl, guy or deaner on these boards the account will be banned to prevent further harassment.
> 
> If you can't control your account, staff will.


This went down on myspace. Not WEF.


----------



## BreakdownV1

I didn't know that. Still, he knows her from WEF and I'd want to keep WEF users safe when we're the binding link. Chelsey's fragile y'know.

YEAH. FROM HAVING SO MUCH COCK.


----------



## SixOneNine™

How did you make that thing in your sig Kaneanite?


----------



## just_chelsey

BreakdownV1 said:


> I didn't know that. Still, he knows her from WEF and I'd want to keep WEF users safe when we're the binding link. Chelsey's fragile y'know.
> 
> YEAH. FROM HAVING SO MUCH COCK.


I KNEW YOU ALWAYS CARED <3 :argh:


----------



## BreakdownV1

Wish upon a star.


----------



## Kaneanite

SixOneNine™ said:


> How did you make that thing in your sig Kaneanite?


Some paper, some gel pens, and an imagination.


----------



## SixOneNine™

What that is actually real?


----------



## Walls

wrestlinbeauty said:


> Looks are not everything, Oh superficial one.
> And Josh is the hottest guy alive in my eyes.
> (And he's got it going on where it really counts anyway.)
> Besides just check out the below pic of him, he's hot as hell in late July.
> Which is why he's getting coochy and you're undoubtedly, NOT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, P.S. Always remember; Even 'walls' fall down. :faint:


"Remember, even 'walls' fall down". My god, your funny. Really, you are. That was so fresh. Really, it was. You took my name, and took it outside of it's meaning, and used it as a joke against me. You are sooo funny. Really, you are. I mean, if you could do something like that, then there really is no stopping you. Really, nothing can stop you. God, your so funny.


----------



## The Deaner

*you're x like 34


----------



## Walls

Only twice, actually.


----------



## The Deaner

Ha, like I read your posts. Lesser being...


----------



## sonson14

thats my pic


----------



## AWESOM-O

You are kidding, right?


----------



## -Beavis

-FS- said:


> You are kidding, right?


If he's not, I will be laughing at you.


----------



## AWESOM-O

I'll be laughing at him.


----------



## NDF

I think LK has a best new friend.


----------



## sonson14

-FS- said:


> You are kidding, right?


looooooooool 
iam not very kidding 
just 19 years old


----------



## LK

NDF said:


> I think LK has a best new friend.


I think so to, the 90s boy band style is pretty cool right now.


----------



## The Deaner

Boredddddd.










Su-Fi. 










The box of Smarties Cody sent me, now empty.


----------



## just_chelsey

I haven't finished my box yet. They're in the freezer, so I can save them for when I have a chocolate craving.

They were good, though..


----------



## The Deaner

I ate mine in like 2 days.


----------



## just_chelsey

Ernie didn't even get his yet   

Oh yeah, I have a new picture. I'll post it laterrr.rr.r.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Ernie didn't even get his yet


His coke-addict mailman ate them.


----------



## Walls

The Deaner said:


> Boredddddd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box of Smarties Cody sent me, now empty.


You look exactly as I thought you would look. Sad, really.


----------



## The Deaner

walls said:


> You look exactly as I thought you would look. Sad, really.


I guess that's bad...?


----------



## just_chelsey

Probably saying, 'I actually thought about what he looked like, and I was right. I'm a sad, sad person.' 

Oh yea, I was going to post a new picture from last night,but that looked wayyy better on my phone. Ag.

I'm a woman of my word [...] so I'll just post a picture from a few weeks ago.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Oh yea, I was going to post a new picture from last night,but that looked wayyy better on my phone. Ag.


I'll be the judge of that, thank you very much.


----------



## TheDeadMan2000

just Chelsey said:


> Probably saying, 'I actually thought about what he looked like, and I was right. I'm a sad, sad person.'
> 
> Oh yea, I was going to post a new picture from last night,but that looked wayyy better on my phone. Ag.
> 
> I'm a woman of my word [...] so I'll just post a picture from a few weeks ago.


Those Jeans are marvelous


----------



## just_chelsey

They were like, falling off. They're 2 sizes too big, hence the belt. I hate them. 

And Dean, you're not seeing the picture. Deleted!


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> And Dean, you're not seeing the picture. Deleted!


You know exactly how to hurt me.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oh come on, its just a picture of me. Not like you haven't seen a picture of me before..


----------



## The Deaner

Can't say that I have.


----------



## Walls

I just realized something; you two have the exact same jaw structure, and pretty much the same basic facial features overall.


----------



## just_chelsey

Eww, you're mean. I do have pretty nice feet, though.. I'll hook up with snitzky.


----------



## The Deaner

Wow, random heat. Did you recently get turned down by her or something?


----------



## Walls

Nah, it just amused me. Time passes slowly sometimes on this pirate ship .


----------



## joe kills all

just Chelsey said:


> Eww, you're mean. I do have pretty nice feet, though.. I'll hook up with snitzky.


Your hot, you know you and deaner should hook up, you 2 would make a great couple.


----------



## The Deaner

joe kills all said:


> Your hot, you know you and deaner should hook up, you 2 would make a great couple.


I know we would.


----------



## joe kills all

The Deaner said:


> I know we would.


Well don't blow it because the same thing happened to me when i was around your age and i did blow it.


----------



## The Deaner

joe kills all said:


> Well don't blow it because the same thing happened to me when i was around your age and i did blow it.


I don't plan on it.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Me.


----------



## just_chelsey

Not funny, and that guy ISN'T hot.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

just Chelsey said:


> Not funny, and that guy ISN'T hot.


Neither are... Eh.


----------



## just_chelsey

I don't care what you think about me, lolz. I'm not a model, I don't expect to be perfect.

[even though I TRY to be a model sometimes. and fail. I just have to watch LK, and I'll get it down, sooner or later.. ]


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

just Chelsey said:


> I don't care what you think about me, lolz. I'm not a model, I don't expect to be perfect.
> 
> [even though I TRY to be a model sometimes. and fail. I just have to watch LK, and I'll get it down, sooner or later.. ]


I don't care what you think of me either. And I *AM* a model.


----------



## The Deaner

Models suck. All skinny and fake and shit.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

The Deaner said:


> Models suck. All skinny and fake and shit.


Maria is a model. Sorry, I just wanted to say that. I'm done. :lmao


----------



## Truth & Justice

lol, seems like a rivalry.


----------



## The Deaner

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Maria is a model. Sorry, I just wanted to say that. I'm done. :lmao


Yeah, that's why I'm not huge on her. She's the hottest Diva, but otherwise, meh...


----------



## Kaneanite

Shiiiit, I send some Smarties, and you guys take pics. Nice. 

I think next I'll send some 8 inch ribbed dildos. I wanna see them pics.


----------



## just_chelsey

www.chelseyandher15inchdildo.com

^ That may have some even better pics, i dunno...


----------



## HxC Rev

just Chelsey said:


> www.chelseyandher15inchdildo.com
> 
> ^ That may have some even better pics, i dunno...


Server not found. You hurt me.


----------



## Kaneanite

just Chelsey said:


> www.chelseyandher15inchdildo.com
> 
> ^ That may have some even better pics, i dunno...


I'm disappointed that you didn't put the pictures on your superstarpunani.com site instead.


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> I think next I'll send some 8 inch ribbed dildos. I wanna see them pics.


Wouldn't fit.  












I meant in my mailbox. Pervs...


----------



## Kaneanite

It wouldn't fit in Chelsey's box either. It's always full.


----------



## Dead Seabed

I just want to be part of the convo. Sup?


----------



## JBLoser

cheyah.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

Me with Superstar Billy Graham










The future of wrestling 










*caption*










Me in "charecter"










Another badass one










Wrestling's destiny










Me as Sting










WOOOOO










I wish I were Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader










Last year










moop










From last year.

........ the end *FINALLY!*

Okay, now I wait for the rants and cristicism  idc say how hidious looking I am i know i am. It's all welcome


----------



## Homicide_187

In the pic with your arms folded you look like Paul London.


----------



## joe kills all

xxmetalooserxx said:


> Me with Superstar Billy Graham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The future of wrestling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *caption*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in "charecter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another badass one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling's destiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me as Sting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I were Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From last year.
> 
> ........ the end *FINALLY!*
> 
> Okay, now I wait for the rants and cristicism  idc say how hidious looking I am i know i am. It's all welcome



I think you look cool, would you like to wrestle for DWA in dallas?

The promoter there by the name of jim guy likes people who wrestle with a dark back ground, like sting. let me know if you want to do that or not, ok?


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

joe kills all said:


> I think you look cool, would you like to wrestle for DWA in dallas?
> 
> The promoter there by the name of jim guy likes people who wrestle with a dark back ground, like sting. let me know if you want to do that or not, ok?


hmmm.... I am not a pro just yet, I was going to start pro wrestling school this summer but I realized earlier I was too small so I'm working on getting in shape so I've been taking pills and working out so I've gotten bigger.

If I can get in for free in January when I'm done with h/s with a free plane ticket there, then sure.


----------



## Homicide_187

^^^
If you have people that could bring you to NY, ROH is starting there school again this summer I'm going up there.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^
> If you have people that could bring you to NY, ROH is starting there school again this summer I'm going up there.


Haha I'm getting offers. If ROH trains not only highflying, but technical/power wrestlers then I'd love to join ROH for training seeing I do want to start in the indy side and work my way up in no rush getting to the very top just doing what I love to do, thats wrestle.


----------



## Rated R™

Are there gonna be like ROH wrestlers there as trainers once in awhile?


----------



## AWESOM-O

You have a Bret Hart look in the belt picture.


----------



## Spartanlax

Rated R™ said:


> Are there gonna be like ROH wrestlers there as trainers once in awhile?


The wrestlers are the trainers. The head trainer right now is Bryan Danielson, who was trained by HBK and William Regal. He knows what he's doing.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

Spartanlax said:


> The wrestlers are the trainers. The head trainer right now is Bryan Danielson, who was trained by HBK and William Regal. He knows what he's doing.


Hmm.... if so and he has a good combination of moves from both Michaels and Regal, then he'd be someone I'd like to train with.

Do the wrestlers get to chose if they want to train as a mainstream wrestler or a highflyer or does it all depend on your weight/size or what?


----------



## Homicide_187

> Hmm.... if so and he has a good combination of moves from both Michaels and Regal, then he'd be someone I'd like to train with.
> 
> Do the wrestlers get to chose if they want to train as a mainstream wrestler or a highflyer or does it all depend on your weight/size or what?


No not really you start with the basics like take downs and how to fall. if you can find a place near you that is perfect it doesnt have to be some where popular because I started at Critical Mass in 2003. I want to start the advanced training with Danielson.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

When I was a kid I wanted to be either a vet or a wrestling manager. that would have been _awesome_.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

Homicide_187 said:


> No not really you start with the basics like take downs and how to fall. if you can find a place near you that is perfect it doesnt have to be some where popular because I started at Critical Mass in 2003. I want to start the advanced training with Danielson.


www.pcwwrestling.net they do some decent indy shows here in the Chicago area. I heard that WWEEvolution (forum member) is like the Heavyweight champion there. Well, Im thinking about training with PCW well I talked to them already but yeah. They said after 6 months of training and they feel you're good enough, you can start doing shows with them. To me, that's a little fast but sounds good as a fast boost to the pro scene.


----------



## Cowie

How come you have portfolio photos? Do you model?


----------



## Fire Wolf

Yeah, somewhat.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

Fire Wolf said:


> Yeah, somewhat.


haha lol



Cowie said:


> How come you have portfolio photos? Do you model?


No. The one was my Senior picture. The others were edited by me made to look like it.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

Otacon said:


> I just want to be part of the convo. Sup?


nm'
u?


----------



## Icon™

Wrestler in training baby!


----------



## NDF

I could kick your ass.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

HBKicon33196 said:


> Wrestler in training baby!


I can beat you. My gimmick over yours.  lol


----------



## Icon™

xxmetalooserxx said:


> I can beat you. My gimmick over yours.  lol



What's your gimmick?


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Emo


----------



## AWESOM-O

HBKicon33196 said:


> Wrestler in training baby!



Won't get far with pants like that..


----------



## Icon™

-FS- said:


> Won't get far with pants like that..



haha. I know. that's my bathing suit. The pic was taken when I got out fo the pool. That's not my wrestling tights.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

HBKicon33196 said:


> What's your gimmick?


Look at my sig and avatar as well as my Myspace to know my charecter I revolve around.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Try hard teenage goth?


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

BreakdownV1 said:


> Try hard teenage goth?


As charecter, it's fun. It's something amusing to people that makes you look diffrent as an attraction (such as Undertaker, Sting etc.). Personally, I'm not a goth. I don't wear eyeliner, wear makeup, paint my nails and wear black baggy pants with chains in real life.


----------



## just_chelsey

Seriously, this was the funniest day of my life.


----------



## The Deaner

Odd, yet arousing. I like it.


----------



## just_chelsey

My brother calls them "annakins". How sweet.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

You're pretty. But what's that? An alien?!


----------



## just_chelsey

They are kick-ass mannequins. My mom bought them for ebay. I insisted on taking pictures with them.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

Why are the first two pics black and white, Chelsey?

Didn't want color, eh?


----------



## just_chelsey

Nope. I like being dark and gloomy.

[there was a rash on my chin from this makeup that i used this morning.. i didn't want anyone to see it. because.. its embarasing.]


----------



## AlexXx

just Chelsey said:


> Nope. I like being dark and gloomy.
> 
> [there was a rash on my chin from this makeup that i used this morning.. i didn't want anyone to see it. because.. its embarasing.]


Oh ew. What make-up was it?

Just yesterday I tried this make-up out in a shop. They were promoting it, it was an unknown brand. I tried it, got home and looked at my face where it had been applied and it had gone all weird and red. So yeah happens to all of us sadly.


----------



## just_chelsey

AlexXx said:


> Oh ew. What make-up was it?
> 
> Just yesterday I tried this make-up out in a shop. They were promoting it, it was an unknown brand. I tried it, got home and looked at my face where it had been applied and it had gone all weird and red. So yeah happens to all of us sadly.


I think it was this Maybelline [sp?] concealer. Yeah, same thing happened to me, its all red. Looks like I've been itching my face. Luckily, its only in a little spot, so its not like my face is totally red.

But yeah, it does happen to all of us chicks.


----------



## NDF

And me, that one sexually confusing day...


----------



## AlexXx

My hair looks like straw. I hope it was just the lighting, because it never usually does. We were outside at this castle and they have huge lamps in the ground to light up the walls. That would be what the light is in the picture.


----------



## Stainless

*pimps it at AlexXx, Brit Style*


----------



## AlexXx

Stainless said:


> *pimps it at AlexXx, Brit Style*


I mark out for Brit boys <3. Despite a certain someone *cough*Jeff*cough* questioning my Britishness.


----------



## Stainless

Not his fault you sold out.

New Zealand?

Pshaw~!


----------



## The Imperfect

Geez, it looks like you're in Lebanon.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Stainless said:


> Not his fault you sold out.
> 
> New Zealand?
> 
> Pshaw~!


5 fucking boner points.

Yeah, she talks like a fucking kiwi.


----------



## AlexXx

Stainless said:


> Not his fault you sold out.
> 
> New Zealand?
> 
> Pshaw~!


Pssh those kiwi boys don't compare.

EDIT: Fuck you  I don't talk like a kiwi... well when I'm sleeping anyways


----------



## Kaneanite

just Chelsey said:


> Seriously, this was the funniest day of my life.


 That one mannequin feeling you up in the first pic is a pimp. Mannequin Skywalker...shiiiiiittt.

Also, nice legs. <3


----------



## Stainless

Being sexy british, we few, the cursed.


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

Americans = money and power. I don't have a fancy laptop and plasima TV, so I'm not about the money. I guess I'm not American enough.


----------



## RaRe

nice tits. ill take a couple to go please


----------



## 100%Caborn

Shit, this thread is still alive. Wow, 10 fucking years from now...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

just Chelsey said:


> I think it was this Maybelline [sp?] concealer. Yeah, same thing happened to me, its all red. Looks like I've been itching my face. Luckily, its only in a little spot, so its not like my face is totally red.
> 
> But yeah, it does happen to all of us chicks.


I once used N.Y.C Foundation and my cheeks got all red and itchy and I had a rash on my face. It was one of the most annoying things ever.

I decided to take the generic "MySpace bathroom picture with camera in view" photo.

http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m57/phoenixsaga_2006/000_0094.jpg


----------



## charismaticenigma

me, pre getting wasted at my trailer up north.... good time


----------



## Dead Seabed

just Chelsey said:


> Seriously, this was the funniest day of my life.


All I want to know is what that thing is in the backyard because whatever that is it looks sweet. Looks like a mini-train. Or maybe it's just a lawnmower. Even better.

And yeah, I'd hit it. Although both of them are in need of a tan. Nothing major, just to add some color.


----------



## just_chelsey

That is my brother's mini-hummer. We use it all the time. I say "we", because I tend to get on it and drive it down the street, just to get looks from the little kids.

Its the coolest thing ever, better than the Barbie one I had, years ago..


----------



## The_Showstopper

A few pictures of me (mostly with showgirls) at the British Motor Show earlier today;


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

RaRe said:


> nice tits. ill take a couple to go please


haha I agree! She might be the hottest member of WEF excluding me.


----------



## The Deaner

xxmetalooserxx said:


> haha I agree! She *is* the *most beautiful* member of WEF *including* me.


Fixed some of the obvious spelling errors in your post.


----------



## TeamX

charismaticenigma said:
 

> me, pre getting wasted at my trailer up north.... good time


Coca-Cola gets you wasted fast! Personally I'm suprised you didn't get alcohol poisoning!


----------



## the main event

I hate Soda, it gets you fat.


----------



## Francise Champion

I'm on the left.


----------



## wrestlinbeauty

^^You're hott!


----------



## ocire

Francise Champion said:


> I'm on the left.


Haha. Right... j/k

To the dude getting drunk on cola, we have that same fan. Did you get that at Wal-mart?

With the pic at the top of the page, I realized Chelsey has a hell of a lot of hair. Wow...


----------



## BreakdownV1

ocire said:


> To the dude getting drunk on cola, we have that same fan. Did you get that at Wal-mart?


He said pre getting drunk, yo.


----------



## just_chelsey

ocire said:


> With the pic at the top of the page, I realized Chelsey has a hell of a lot of hair. Wow...


It wasn't straightened. Makes it very hard to manage. When its straight, its not as thick. Yes, my hair is very confusing.


----------



## Francise Champion

I have another. This is kinda fun.
Yeah, Chelsea does have alot of purtyful hair.


----------



## Snowman Daint

thts me n my girl staci


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

TeamX said:


> Coca-Cola gets you wasted fast! Personally I'm suprised you didn't get alcohol poisoning!


Come on people, maybe he was getting drunk and that was his chaser


----------



## BreakdownV1

xxmetalooserxx said:


> Come on people, maybe he was getting drunk and that was his chaser


He said pre :\


----------



## HBKBentleyMM

That's me on the computer, at 3 am in the night. I look sleepy.....


----------



## NDF

You might want to trim that down.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

I see notting wrong with his hair


-EDIT- Ohh


----------



## BreakdownV1

One pre work morning Oro. Not a morning person. My boss doesn't seem to mind open shirt and beads instead of a tie, so i'm not complaining <3


----------



## xxmetaloserxx

^^ You look like Chris Jericho


----------



## just_chelsey

Look again, and you'll change your answer to Brock Lesnar. Back when I first started posting here, Oro posted a picture, and I was like, "God damn, I didn't know wrestlers posted here!1!" [thinking that he was Brock Lesnar. ]


----------



## Fire Wolf

Yeah, his friends call him Mini Lesnar (Or so I am told :side


----------



## HeAT

Me and my friend.....


----------



## LK

Bill Cosby? Awesome!


----------



## BreakdownV1

Fire Wolf said:


> Yeah, his friends call him Mini Lesnar (Or so I am told :side


Loz, that fad has faded out somewhat with my long hair. I have had a fair few Jericho comments. Weird that people who don't even know I like wrestling liken me to two wrestlers too. Ah well.

Such is life.


----------



## charismaticenigma

the result of Southern Comfort, Seagram's 7, Jack Daniels, and Jose Cuervo


----------



## SixOneNine™

I love your hat man


EDIT: Dude, are you wearing a skirt?


----------



## charismaticenigma

SixOneNine™ said:


> I love your hat man
> 
> 
> EDIT: Dude, are you wearing a skirt?


 
lol, yea, i dont know why, i last friday is a complete blur, i was fuckin gone man, i dont remember putting the skirt on, and as for the hat, no one knows where it came from, i tihnk i stole it from some chick i met at lake...


----------



## SixOneNine™

:lmao


----------



## charismaticenigma

SixOneNine™ said:


> :lmao


you find that pretty funny, dont you? dont worry, i think its pretty funny to, cuz like a month ago at my brothers wedding, i made a comment that id never be caught dead in a dress or skirt... dont know what brought that up tho...


----------



## ProjectOfSociety

A pic of my Swanton:


----------



## TeamX

LK said:


> Bill Cosby? Awesome!


I was just gonna say..


----------



## LK

Ooooold pic, still fun!


----------



## secret230

Here i am. Nothing special.


----------



## 25CentXan

You all are fuckin hot...Will you all marry me? Yes even the guys..


----------



## Sparki

ProjectOfSociety said:


> A pic of my Swanton:


where did you land? Swanton's onto trampolines are my favourite


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

On his head by the look's off it


----------



## worldsstrongestman

wow this is safe


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

worldsstrongestman said:


> wow this is safe


What


----------



## Hardcore_Chris

I dont beleave any of the "gurls" that posted are gurls... fact i think there **** sexuals


----------



## Francise Champion

Hardcore_Chris said:


> I dont beleave any of the "gurls" that posted are gurls... fact i think there **** sexuals


You have alot to learn about WEF. You're lucky Chelsea isn't here now.
And learn to spell dammit.


----------



## Hardcore_Chris

Francise Champion said:


> You have alot to learn about WEF. You're lucky Chelsea isn't here now.
> And learn to spell dammit.


Please shut the fuck up... A spelling insult just proves to me your a sad neek... fucking fruitcake


----------



## Francise Champion

Hardcore_Chris said:


> Please shut the fuck up... A spelling insult just proves to me your a sad neek... fucking fruitcake


OH EM GEE. You totally owned me. I would shut you down but there is no point. I'm never going to meet you in real life so fuck it. You can sit in your chair all pissed off but remember this I am better than you. Learn how to type. Learn to spell. Learn grammar. Learn how to not suck. Thank you for your time.

This is in my sig to, but a little bigger guys.


----------



## Hardcore_Chris

Francise Champion said:


> OH EM GEE. You totally owned me. I would shut you down but there is no point. I'm never going to meet you in real life so fuck it. You can sit in your chair all pissed off but remember this I am better than you. Learn how to type. Learn to spell. Learn grammar. Learn how to not suck. Thank you for your time.
> 
> This is in my sig to, but a little bigger guys.



YOU FAILED... that was a poor attempt to look like the bigger man... i feel sorry for you... you actually think you carry weight on a forum, when truth be told your any closet ****** on here... How about this,you carm your lip before i end your forum career, Seen as this is all you live for, i dont want to be the catalyst for you jumping off a bridge with your mother, so think before you type next you soppy cunt... i bid good day to you















****


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

You need to shut up


----------



## Hardcore_Chris

Who are you? Why jump in?

protecting your 'partner'... SEEEEN.

WELL... i shall let you ****'s get on with what ever ****'s get on with... prick


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

I'm not getting into this with you cause you will be banned soon.


----------



## Hardcore_Chris

Awesome. I shall seeeeeeee you under a different user name then


----------



## *F-94*

I look like a wanker in this picture but it's all I got at the moment.


----------



## Francise Champion

*F-94* said:


> I look like a wanker in this picture but it's all I got at the moment.


I love your drumset. Silver is the best.


----------



## *F-94*

That kit in the pic FUCKING SUCKS. It's the lowest of lows. My new kit however is very much of a sexy disposition. I'll try and get some pics of it if you want.


----------



## OMGme=NOOB

Must internet wrestling fans argue all the time I see everyone seeing they wont argue and thats all they do


----------



## Francise Champion

Awsome. I love instruments. I love anything in silver though.


----------



## *F-94*

Well, my banner has my drum kit on it, obviously you can't see much though, I'll upload some good pics tommorow.


----------



## The Deaner

Francise Champion said:


> You have alot to learn about WEF. You're lucky Chelsea isn't here now.
> And learn to spell dammit.


*Chelsey

Alex, Chelsey, and Cowie are all confirmed. Claudia, too, though she never posts.


----------



## Kaneanite

The Deaner said:


> *Chelsey
> 
> Alex, Chelsey, and Cowie are all confirmed. Claudia, too, though she never posts.


Alex, Chelsey, Cowie, Claudia, Grace, Laura. All who they say they are.


----------



## The Deaner

Dude, there's a Laura here?


----------



## Dead Seabed

aka xxtorriewilsonxx, my man.

I'd like to add Chrissy to such list. You guys wanna gush all over them now or later?:$


----------



## The Deaner

Otacon said:


> aka xxtorriewilsonxx, my man.


Oh, right, I've never talked to her.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My bathroom is ugly. Stop looking at it.


----------



## Kaneanite

Hard to look at the bathroom when the picture is cropped around you so close you can't see anything in the background.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Catalanotto said:


> My bathroom is ugly. Stop looking at it.


Nice hair.


----------



## the main event

Don't worry, your bathroom looks fine.


----------



## The Deaner

My bathroom looks better, though.


----------



## Francise Champion

Catalanotto said:


> My bathroom is ugly. Stop looking at it.


You are pretty.


----------



## Chronic24RKOV2.1

Man I dont have the capabilieties on my laptop or inmmy house to post my picture or I would post a pic of me and my GF nad buddie smoking this big blunt Im rolling right now. God Juicy Blueberry flavor are the only way to smoke.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Catalanotto said:


> My bathroom is ugly. Stop looking at it.


The second most active part of these forums is the WoW section. Trust me, no one is looking at your bathroom


----------



## The Deaner

I still say my bathroom looks better.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Show us a pic of your bathroom.


----------



## The Deaner

SixOneNine™ said:


> Show us a pic of your bathroom.





The Deaner said:


> Boredddddd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-Fi.


There.


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

Guess with guy i am.










The Rebel Bad Ass


----------



## SixOneNine™

^I bet you are the one smoking.


Dean, your bathroom is bad ass.


----------



## AlexXx

My bathroms pwns both. It's a wet-room/walk in shower.


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

nope not me. but my bath room smells like ass.

The Rebel Bad Ass


----------



## TeamX

Please don't tell me you're the one in the "Misfits" muscle shirt, giving the 'devil horns', nervously trying to fit in.


----------



## SixOneNine™

TeamX said:


> Please don't tell me you're the one in the "Misfits" muscle shirt, giving the 'devil horns', nervously trying to fit in.


:lmao I just noticed that.


----------



## The Deaner

I told Cody I would...










You can see how unruly my hair is, plus I have a fucking zit. Horrid...

And then, for no real reason, my leg!


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

im the only White Dude in The Picture.

The Rebel Bad Ass


----------



## TeamX

The one who can't afford new pants?

I Don't Know How To Use The Signature So I Rip Off *SIG* Dude


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

nope those are my fave pair of pants ive had them since 1999 and will not get rid of them.

The Rebel Bad Ass


----------



## TeamX

Rebel-Kliq said:


> ...ive had them since 1999...


I never would've guessed!


----------



## .G¹.

the poster is nice.


----------



## The Deaner

.G¹. said:


> the poster in nice.


It's actually an original canvas painting from China. My mom bought it on eBay, and as soon as I saw it I knew I'd have to take a picture with it. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any sweet and sour sauce, so I went with plan B.


----------



## TeamX

The Deaner said:


> It's actually an original canvas painting from China. My mom bought it on eBay, and as soon as I saw it I knew I'd have to take a picture with it. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any sweet and sour sauce, so I went with plan B.


Your mom buys you porn from China? Awesome!


----------



## The Deaner

I know!


----------



## LK

T'day.


----------



## .G¹.

thats a cool picture, you did edit it right?


----------



## SKA

Rebel-Kliq said:


> Guess with guy i am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rebel Bad Ass


Lmao just staring at the guy in the army shirt makes me giggle like a little school girl.


----------



## White Raven

Fogive me father for i have sinn


----------



## TeamX

.G¹. said:


> thats a cool picture, you did edit it right?


No, of course not. LK just has that natural glow!


----------



## Cowie

haha I feel so bad for making you shave your head Aaron but it looks good though


----------



## White Raven

you didnt make me do anything you just helped me see the light. And it was getting too hot here anyways


----------



## joe kills all

Me wrestling against a good friend of mine, ryan savage, aka steven silver.

I am on top


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

About a week old..


----------



## Retribution

This is how i looked this morning....









This is how i looked after i had a shower....


----------



## the main event

That's me after putting on 40 pounds of makeup.


----------



## T.B.

Taken earlier...before I went to work-out. Yeah.


----------



## The Deaner

Dude, he's back!


----------



## Dead Seabed

ThrowBack™ said:


> Taken earlier...before I went to work-out. Yeah.


So when is the next album going to be released?


----------



## Kaneanite

Otacon said:


> So when is the next album going to be released?


Dude, I heard rumors he was retiring!


----------



## The Deaner

I still say he looks nothing like Eminem.

Also, I thought you were goin to bed, you fucking liar!


----------



## just_chelsey

We're going to play a game called, 'Where's Chelsey!?"

This is my group picture from that trip I took last week. Try to find me. First person who can correctly point out where I am gets RAPE. And.. Rep, too.

[btw; NDF, try to spot the creepy bisexual ******!!!]

[Oh, one more thing, if you can pull out my best friend, Kelsey [who looks emo, and kind of like me..] then you'll get a bonus!1!]


----------



## SixOneNine™

EDIT: I found you!


----------



## The Deaner

On the left, 4th row, behind the blonde guy. Too easy. 










I was bored.


----------



## The Imperfect

^^ Well done Dean. Took me awhile.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> On the left, 4th row, behind the blonde guy. Too easy.


Awww DAMN YOU. How the fuck.. I was hidden, it was supposed to be hard!!

Bet you can't find Kelsey, though.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Awww DAMN YOU. How the fuck.. I was hidden, it was supposed to be hard!!
> 
> Bet you can't find Kelsey, though.


It took me a few minutes, but once I saw your smile, I knew. 

And I know I can't find Kelsey, I've never seen a picture of her.


----------



## just_chelsey

She looks almost exactly like me. There's your clue.


----------



## SixOneNine™

I'll find her, I bet.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> She looks almost exactly like me. There's your clue.


I'd disagree. I'm looking, and I don't see anyone who looks exactly like you. There are one or two girls who you share a few things in common, but nobody looks like you.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> I'd disagree. I'm looking, and I don't see anyone who looks exactly like you. There are one or two girls who you share a few things in common, but nobody looks like you.


Lolz, they don't call us the "-elsey" twins for nothing... One of the only differences between us is that she smiles differently than I do. Now try!


----------



## The Deaner

I'm just not seeing her. Who knows? Maybe I only have eyes for you? [/cheesy]


----------



## Chaos

Is the Kelsey girl anywhere around you?


----------



## SixOneNine™

I think I found her.


----------



## The Deaner

I want my rep. And rape. And a phone message declaring how great I am.


----------



## just_chelsey

Chaos™ said:


> Is the Kelsey girl anywhere around you?


Possibly. And Sixonenine, where do you think she is?


----------



## KOP

Haha, I found you Chelsey. You're hiding behind that blond haired dude in the gray shirt.


----------



## Chaos

You got to give us a clue Chelsey.


----------



## just_chelsey

King of Pain V.1 said:


> Haha, I found you Chelsey. You're hiding behind that blond haired dude in the gray shirt.


Lolz, I'm not hiding, I'm just too short. And I didn't want to be all the way in the front of the picture. But yeah, thats where I am. 

And a clue about Kelsey, she's on the same side as I am, the left. She's not all the way on the other side.


----------



## KOP

Chaos™ said:


> You got to give us a clue Chelsey.


If you can't find her, that's pretty sad.


----------



## just_chelsey

^ Nuh he's trying to find my best friend Kelsey, whom no one has ever seen on this forum [Inlcuding MGU or anyone thats close to me].


----------



## The Deaner

And who doesn't actually look anything like Chelsey.


----------



## Chaos

LOl at that girl on the second row, close to the middle with the green shirt. BTW that's not her is it?


----------



## just_chelsey

> And who doesn't actually look anything like Chelsey.


^ No, she seriously does in real life. I have some of those "photobooth" strip pictures of us that I'll hopefully scan later, and we looks alike. I swear! 

And Chaos, nuh thats not her, but thats a girl I worked with over the summer at my "job" at the church. Really sweet chick.


----------



## Chaos

King of Pain V.1 said:


> If you can't find her, that's pretty sad.


Dean found Chelsey a long time ago. Read before you post. Please.


----------



## Chaos

Is it that girl one over to your left and my right?


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> ^ No, she seriously does in real life. I have some of those "photobooth" strip pictures of us that I'll hopefully scan later, and we looks alike. I swear!


I believe you. You'll always look better, but it's nice to know there's a back up out there.


----------



## just_chelsey

Chaos™ said:


> Is it that girl one over to your left and my right?


Close, but no cigar. 

edit; And when I say, "Close", I mean... realllllly close


----------



## Chaos

What about the girl 2 over from your left and my right?


----------



## The Deaner

Chaos™ said:


> What about the girl 2 over from your left and my right?


I thought it may be her, too. A minor resemblance, at least.


----------



## just_chelsey

Chaos™ said:


> What about the girl 2 over from your left and my right?


Nope  

Still reallllllllllly close, though. She's right there.


----------



## SixOneNine™

mmkay, is she the third from my left on the front row?

Or you see the retarded girl in the front in the green shirt, with the 'What the fuck?' look, is it the girl one to the top right of her?


----------



## Chaos

How about the girl that is in front of the girl that is to your left.


----------



## just_chelsey

Chaos™ said:


> How about the girl that is in front of the girl that is to your left.


DING DING DING. Bingo! Yeah, thats my BFF Kelsey. She DOES look like me, see! 

Good job, rape rep will be added!


----------



## KOP

Ah durn, I thought I saw her but didn't say anything. Next time I will have to speak my mind.


----------



## SixOneNine™

She looks nothing like you!


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> DING DING DING. Bingo! Yeah, thats my BFF Kelsey. She DOES look like me, see!


I just don't see it.


----------



## Chaos

Dang, I'm good.


----------



## KOP

Is she the tall one because if so I see some resemblances but not many.


----------



## Blasko

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/RZOMBIE666/000_0125.jpg 

Blurry. Damn Camera.


----------



## KOP

Chaos™ said:


> Dean found Chelsey a long time ago. Read before you post. Please.


Read before you double post. Anyways, Chelsey I think I found her but I'm not very sure.


----------



## SixOneNine™

We've already found her ~_~


----------



## KOP

Nah, I'm talking about her "twin" friend. You know the one she said find and I said I think I found her.


----------



## Chaos

King of Pain V.1 said:


> Read before you double post. Anyways, Chelsey I think I found her but I'm not very sure.


I already found her. Read before you post.


----------



## just_chelsey

> She looks nothing like you!


Shut your mouth, youngling, she does! Here's a picture-picture of her, and one of me.




Only difference there is that I'm not wearing buttloads of eyeliner, and she always is


----------



## Role Model

She doesn't look anything like you.


----------



## KOP

Chaos™ said:


> I already found her. Read before you post.


Maybe I wanted to find her too. Ever thought about that?


----------



## The Deaner

About the only things remotely similar are hair color, and skin tone. Other than that, you're completely different.


----------



## just_chelsey

Role Model said:


> She doesn't look anything like you.


Fine, fine! I guess she doesn't look TOO much like me in that picture.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Fine, fine! I guess she doesn't look TOO much like me in that picture.


She doesn't look too much like you at all.


----------



## Role Model

Face it, you're one of a kind.


----------



## SixOneNine™

just Chelsey said:


> Shut your mouth, youngling, she does! Here's a picture-picture of her, and one of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only difference there is that I'm not wearing buttloads of eyeliner, and she always is




I was looking at your myspace picture with you and your friend, so I thought it was her.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> Face it, you're one of a kind.


I could tell her that a thousand times (probably have), she'd never notice. You say it once, and I guarantee you'll get noticed.


----------



## Fire Wolf

I swear you look like Angelina Jolie in your last pic. :side:


----------



## just_chelsey

> Face it, you're one of a kind.


Hmm, is that a good thing, or a bad thing?!?!?  



Fire Wolf said:


> I swear you look like Angelina Jolie in your last pic.


Now _that _is a good thing.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Come to think of it, she does.


----------



## Role Model

just Chelsey said:


> Hmm, is that a good thing, or a bad thing?!?!?


Its a good thing, dear.  You know I fucking hate you.


----------



## just_chelsey

Role Model said:


> Its a good thing, dear.  You know I fucking hate you.


Okay, just making sure  You know I fucking hate you more than my pathetic life itself!!


----------



## -Destiny-

SixOneNine™ said:


> I was looking at your myspace picture with you and your friend, so I thought it was her.


Ahhh the magic of make-up.


----------



## just_chelsey

Daniel B. said:


> Ahhh the magic of make-up.


STFU, he's talking about a totally different chick named Hollie. Hollie's on my mysapce, Kelsey's not. Hush yo mouth.


----------



## SixOneNine™

just Chelsey said:


> STFU, he's talking about a totally different chick named Hollie. Hollie's on my mysapce, Kelsey's not. Hush yo mouth.


Yuh, Hollie kind of looks like you, so I thought that was Kelsey.


----------



## The Deaner

Hollie doesn't look anything like her, either.


----------



## just_chelsey

Thats true, Hollie's an anorexic chick who sometimes scares me. [Oh, and LK told me to ask her to buy new pants, so I did. ]


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Thats true, Hollie's an anorexic chick who sometimes scares me. [Oh, and LK told me to ask her to buy new pants, so I did. ]


I didn't want to be a dick and say anything about your friend, but I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## -Destiny-

just Chelsey said:


> STFU, he's talking about a totally different chick named Hollie. Hollie's on my mysapce, Kelsey's not. Hush yo mouth.


I meant to quote the picture of you.


----------



## The Deaner

You thought you'd be cute and try to make a joke? Nice try, dumbfuck. It sucked more dick than your mom.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Eh, I dont see what was so offensive about the joke..


----------



## -Destiny-

The Deaner said:


> You thought you'd be cute and try to make a joke? Nice try, dumbfuck. It sucked more dick than your mom.


No, not at all. I just think Chelsey more overrated than Kennedy.


----------



## just_chelsey

Lolz, how can I be "over rated", this is a fucking wrestling forum for god's sake.


----------



## The Deaner

Daniel B. said:


> No, not at all. I just think Chelsey more overrated than Kennedy.


Well, keep those thoughts to yourself next time. Nobody here cares.


----------



## Spartanlax

The Deaner said:


> Well, keep those thoughts to yourself next time. Nobody here cares.


I care....I care.


----------



## The Deaner

Spartanlax said:


> I care....I care.


Exactly, nobody cares.


----------



## SixOneNine™

If you have nothing nice to say, dont say it. It added nothing and was just mean.


----------



## -Destiny-

SixOneNine™ said:


> If you have nothing nice to say, dont say it. It added nothing and was just mean.


You made a post last night stating that their is no nice people on this forums so STFU.


----------



## Role Model

Daniel B. said:


> No, not at all. I just think Chelsey more overrated than Kennedy.


I agree, to be honest. I'm just being nice to the girl to be cool, sorry.


----------



## AlexXx

SixOneNine™ said:


> If you have nothing nice to say, dont say it. It added nothing and was just mean.



This is one of the bitchiest forums ever. Who cares. I doubt Chelsey cares. It's one guy on an internet forum. Why don't you all just get over it. It was a stupid comment, but so what there are thousands made on here every day.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Eh, fair enough.


----------



## LK

just Chelsey said:


> Thats true, Hollie's an anorexic chick who sometimes scares me. [Oh, and LK told me to ask her to buy new pants, so I did. ]


Those pants she wore are higher than Shaquille O'Neal, and more formless than my 92 year old grandma.

Not that sexy at all.


----------



## NDF

I'm still in search of the bisexual ******. What about the dude in the just about last row, to the right, with bleach blond hair and a "lavender" polo shirt. Now, that guy looks like he needs his ass kicked!


----------



## just_chelsey

NDF said:


> I'm still in search of the bisexual ******. What about the dude in the just about last row, to the right, with bleach blond hair and a "lavender" polo shirt. Now, that guy looks like he needs his ass kicked!


Ahhhh that's Cole. He enjoys dressing up as a woman, and prancing around in speedos at the beach. Yes, kick his ass. He's weird.

And bisexual ****** is surrounded by guys, he's got crazy blonde/brownish hair and glasses, and he's wearing a too-fancy shirt for the situation. Now, you should be able to find him. Good luck


----------



## NDF

Ha! He must get all the guys/girls with low self esteem...


----------



## SixOneNine™

Found the Wigga, he doesnt look like much though. Front row?


----------



## Kliqster

You caught me with my penis tucked in. Congratulations.


----------



## AlexXx

I don't know why my fringe is covering my face. I was not exactly sober when this got taken. But yeah.


----------



## just_chelsey

Kliqster said:


> You caught me with my penis tucked in. Congratulations.


Pshh, is anyone else offically jealous? Looks like you had fun on your trip, Fincheh!


----------



## AlexXx

just Chelsey said:


> Pshh, is anyone else offically jealous? Looks like you had fun on your trip, Fincheh!



I know he looks all tanned and stuff. Cute photos too. I forgot to put that.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Pshh, is anyone else offically jealous? Looks like you had fun on your trip, Fincheh!


That is one lucky chick. What I wouldn't do for a stud like Klit...


----------



## Role Model

AlexXx said:


> I don't know why my fringe is covering my face. I was not exactly sober when this got taken. But yeah.


EMO!


----------



## AlexXx

Role Model said:


> EMO!



I know that's what I thought . I swear it's not usually like that. I had just been lying on the ground before that and then I got up and that was taken so I blame the lying down-ness. Or rather falling down-ness


----------



## Dead Seabed

Kliqster said:


> You caught me with my penis tucked in. Congratulations.


Shiiiit, I didn't know U.S. soccer player Landon Donovan was a member of WEForums.


----------



## Kliqster

The Deaner said:


> That is one lucky chick. What I wouldn't do for a stud like Klit...


Throat massage the hairy balls and i'm yours, sweet cakes. xx


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> EMO!


Oh, Ben, while I've got your attention, and this is completely off topic, but Bubba wants either you, Pyro, or SIAG to make the Raw Discussion thread tonight. This could've been done via PM, but I don't work that way.

Carry on.

I want you, Finch.


----------



## Kliqster

Otacon said:


> Shiiiit, I didn't know U.S. soccer player Landon Donovan was a member of WEForums.


You better want to have steamy anal sex with Landon Donovan else imma be pissed, man.


----------



## just_chelsey

Okay, the post your picture thread has totally turned me on now. I'm going to take my own pictures. Carry on!!


----------



## Dead Seabed

Kliqster said:


> You better want to have steamy anal sex with Landon Donovan else imma be pissed, man.


Coney Island in 24 hours. Be there, sweet cakes.


----------



## AlexXx

Otacon said:


> Coney Island in 24 hours. Be there, sweet cakes.



Pfft. You didn't show up for our meeting.


----------



## Kliqster

Running all the way, cream pie.

I'll bring the condoms. You bring your ass.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Okay, the post your picture thread has totally turned me on now. I'm going to take my own pictures. Carry on!!


Exxxcellent.


----------



## just_chelsey

On second thought, scratch that idea...


----------



## Dead Seabed

AlexXx said:


> Pfft. You didn't show up for our meeting.


What?! Erroneous, I was there. I had my TPS reports and everything.


----------



## AlexXx

Otacon said:


> What?! Erroneous, I was there. I had my TPS reports and everything.



I was waiting by that tree y'know round the back. Where the hell were you?


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> On second thought, scratch that idea...


Who the hell do you think you are, lady? I fell in love with you. We fell in love with you! Guys like us just don't fall out of the fucking sky, you know! That quote was hard, damn imdb.com for not having the full thing. Yeah, I know you're probably being forced off the computer. Have a good night. <3


----------



## Kliqster

AlexXx said:


> I was waiting by that tree y'know round the back. Where the hell were you?


Under those leaves getting the upskirt money shot, probably.


----------



## Dead Seabed

AlexXx said:


> I was waiting by that tree y'know round the back. Where the hell were you?


Giggling like a little girl and rubbing my hands together right beside The Wonder Wheel.


----------



## 25CentXan

Okay Folks Here Are My Pictures. Warning...SEXY ALERT!.

Try Highlighting them to see it...































IF YOU CANT SEE IT, YOUR NOT SEXY ENOUGH, CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO!


----------



## Dead Seabed

I'm anxiously waiting!


----------



## T.B.

Leaving softball yesterday night. Yeah....it's sketchy quality - but it's from my phone. Ah well. You'll live.


----------



## Refuse

Not of me, but this is my new pc, and 2 screens, some may know why i have a pc because of my threads in technology.

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=main/8/21209211514.jpg&s=f10


----------



## Refuse

Sorry about double post.


----------



## Black Ville

I may be new but, heres one of me taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## LK

Black Ville said:


>












Like this?

EDIT: Oh, I see you fixed it.


----------



## Dead Seabed

I just wanted to follow suit.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oh my god.. that freaked me out. You look just like him. [duh thats the picture that guy just posted, but he looks just like ernie]

But wowzers. Ernesto, you have a twin!!


----------



## Kaneanite

Am I cool yet?


----------



## just_chelsey

Nope, because Ernesto actually LOOKS like that guy. Seriously.

[Well of course you're like, supercool, but like.. that really freaked me out when ernie posted thattt]


----------



## O'Haire

_*Is cooler than Cody*_


----------



## Truth & Justice

lol Stryder i wondered if you would relize that is Rein, then again he is not hard to miss.


----------



## The Deaner

I'm cooler than you all, because I don't follow the crowd.


----------



## O'Haire

The Deaner said:


> I'm cooler than you all, because I don't follow the crowd.


Give in to peer pressure, pussy. You know you want to post Rein's picture, or atleast mock it.


----------



## The Deaner

Stryder said:


> Give in to peer pressure, pussy. You know you want to post Rein's picture, or atleast mock it.


I had no clue that was even Rein. I barely remember Rein.


----------



## Super Delfin

Here's a pic of my doing my best chaingang impression with my free John Cena shirt. It's for a column I'm doing on another site, I wish I had a handgun though


----------



## Black Ville

Still seem to be known wherever I go... w00h00


----------



## {AfroJoel.™}

Super Delfin said:


> Here's a pic of my doing my best chaingang impression with my free John Cena shirt. It's for a column I'm doing on another site, I wish I had a handgun though



Is that a REAL bandanna?


----------



## just_chelsey

Me and my best friend Kelsey at the beachhh. <3


----------



## Truth & Justice

Nice Pictures Chelsea and you are right, your Freind does look like you a lot.

BTW, Nice birthdate, Same as mine.


----------



## LK

I went fishing yesterday, and look what I caught!










This was like the second time I went fishing in my life, I'm so proud!


----------



## Kaneanite

You caught me a delicious bass? How sweet. *heart melts*


----------



## Chaos

I caught you a bass to Cody....










LK's is better though. It's six feet long.


----------



## LK

Chaos™ said:


> LK's is better though. It's six feet long.


Lets totally take this one out of context.


----------



## just_chelsey

Ohhhhh that comment was hot. 6 feet long? God damn. If only, that was true...


----------



## The Deaner

A 6 footer? Nice. 

As a drawback, getting that thing up would kill you due to lack of blood.


----------



## AlexXx

It would probably kill the girl too.


----------



## Anime King

Are there special Jeans/Pants/Shorts to fit a 6 footer?

___________________________________________________

Anyways here my Pic


----------



## Chaos

Wow, I post a comment and leave for about 30 minutes. Then I come back and we're talking about...well you know. Just Wow.


----------



## Anime King

Blame it on Chelsey she was having her fantasy adventures with the six feet long comment.....


----------



## Chaos

^ I was joking, it's east to say something like that to a comment like that.


----------



## Anime King

Yeah its true....


----------



## White Raven

I have soo much food


----------



## Chaos

Barq's Root Beer fucking rules. As for the other beverages. I'm to young.


----------



## Refuse

Small i know, but nevermind.


----------



## AlexXx

White Raven said:


> I have soo much food



Mm I love Morgans spiced rum


----------



## T.B.

White Raven said:


> I have soo much food


Bud Heavy?!? C'mon now Dunn....I told you we aren't partying until you have Miller Light or MGD! HAHA.  

Next time, don't forget!


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

This is me and my Boy Harvey. he's a bad mother fucker.

The Rebel Bad Ass


----------



## just_chelsey

Are you attempting to do that Hitler Salute?


----------



## The Deaner

Sure looks that way, don't it?


----------



## Rebel-Kliq

just Chelsey said:


> Are you attempting to do that Hitler Salute?


yes. how ever im not pro hitler. 

but remember thats what people look like when they raise the roof.

The Rebel Bad Ass


----------



## Chaos

We need to get another good discussion going in this bad boy.


----------



## O'Haire

Damn, your friend is a bad motherfucker, he's done things like not cut his hair!


----------



## Chaos

^Who Edge?


----------



## O'Haire

I'm not talking about you, i'm talking about the neo-nazi who last posted his picture.


----------



## Richlito Cool

I figured I'd try this thread again...










Someone stole those glasses and sent them to in the mail...so, I thought I'd take a picture


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I like hats.
....
.....


----------



## joe kills all

Catalanotto said:


> I like hats.
> ....
> .....


Your so hot, danm your so hot...


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Taken at a club on Saturday night. I'm in the red shirt....she has the biggest rack, I couldn't help looking...haha.


----------



## AzianKhmer

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> Taken at a club on Saturday night. I'm in the red shirt....she has the biggest rack, I couldn't help looking...haha.


Did you Jiz between those big knockers? :yum:


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

AzianKhmer said:


> Did you Jiz between those big knockers? :yum:


Hahaha....no.


----------



## Cowie

Plastic knockers. Hope you didn't catch any diseases standing so close to her!


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Nah, I don't think I did. Claire's actually a lot hotter in real life..


----------



## #dealwithit

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> Taken at a club on Saturday night. I'm in the red shirt....she has the biggest rack, I couldn't help looking...haha.


Oh so subtle.... But I can't blame you.


----------



## Emperor Swindlertine

The Deaner said:


> On the left, 4th row, behind the blonde guy. Too easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored.


You are every bit as ugly as I imagined you to be...I'd still fuck you though...rit.


----------



## The Deaner

Emperor Swindlertine said:


> You are every bit as ugly as I imagined you to be...


Ouch.


----------



## Cowie

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> Nah, I don't think I did. Claire's actually a lot hotter in real life..


Is Claires voice annoying in real life?

Dean, double ouch, Swind returned just to be nasty to you. Don't you feel spechal?


----------



## Anime King

That must have hurt, Poor dean


----------



## AlexXx

The other week taken at some family bbq shit.


----------



## The Deaner

Cowie said:


> Is Claires voice annoying in real life?
> 
> Dean, double ouch, Swind returned just to be nasty to you. Don't you feel spechal?


I feel like I've been shot through the heart.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> I feel like I've been shot through the heart.


...Damn, if thats all it takes to make you feel like that, then I'm like, really sorry about this summer!..


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> ...Damn, if thats all it takes to make you feel like that, then I'm like, really sorry about this summer!..


Why?


----------



## YouShouldFukUrCuz




----------



## The_Showstopper

Me and the Stig.


----------



## Rajah

^^^I love The Stig. He's cool.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs-

Cowie said:


> Is Claires voice annoying in real life?
> 
> Dean, double ouch, Swind returned just to be nasty to you. Don't you feel spechal?


Nah, actually it wasn't that bad..


----------



## Stratus

Heres My Pic:


EDIT: Dammit, Im finally able to post my pic and it isnt working


----------



## The Deaner

Nice X, dude!


----------



## White Raven

I drink alone cause noone can keep up

















MY name starts witth AA thats gotta be a sign


----------



## xXxWaynexXx

OMG your eyes are red. :wow:


----------



## White Raven

xXxWaynexXx said:


> OMG your eyes are red. :wow:


And it had nothing to do with the camera


----------



## charismaticenigma




----------



## BreakdownV1

The_Showstopper said:


> Me and the Stig.


You fucking legend.


----------



## LK

Will we ever see a pic of The Showstopper without a footy jersey on?

Who knows...It's just as big a mistery as the Stig.


----------



## RVDs no. 1 fan

not the most decent but its the most recent


----------



## Role Model

The_Showstopper said:


> Me and the Stig.


Fucking fucking legend!


----------



## Chaos

I'm a bit rusty on things on the other side of the pond. So could someone tell me who he is and why he's a legend?


----------



## The_Showstopper

LK said:


> Will we ever see a pic of The Showstopper without a footy jersey on?


Just for LK


----------



## OutOfMyHead

charismaticenigma said:


>


eww, i threw up when i saw ur ugly face. :no:


----------



## the main event

OutOfMyHead said:


> eww, i threw up when i saw ur ugly face. :no:


Eeww, I threw up when I saw your worthless post. :no:


----------



## Super Delfin

I found this pic on my computer and decided what the hell...

It's from my former college's bandfest thing when I rocked out, this was in Winter of 05. Some stupid girl from the school newspaper made the pic, and it isn't too great in quality. But I think overall it isn't that bad. It looked a lot better in black and white when it was printed.

Here's me rocking out HXC style










PS - Bandanas instantly make you a fucking badass.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Nice guitar, it's very colourful.


----------



## CPZ




----------



## Truth & Justice

That was me sunburnt a few months ago but i have somehow shot up alot since then and yeah that day sucked ass.


----------



## MITB

After a recent discussion in the "tell the truth" thread about what people look like, I decided to get involved in this bad boy...so here goes.









[/IMG]

Its me with my little bro just after winning the cup final in May 06.


----------



## AlexXx

I know that every photo I post of me involves me and alcohol in some way but yeah have another one anyways.


----------



## Sundae

AlexXx said:


> I know that every photo I post of me involves me and alcohol in some way but yeah have another one anyways.


I wanna cock slap your friend.


----------



## AlexXx

Sundae said:


> I wanna cock slap your friend.


Lovely


----------



## Role Model

Charming.


----------



## Alabaster Holt

Sundae said:


> I wanna cock slap your friend.


Easy there Cassanova


----------



## AWESOM-O

You can tell by the things he says, that Sundae gets all the girls.


----------



## The Deaner

Sundae said:


> I wanna cock slap your friend.


Whoa there, Pistol Pete.


----------



## Role Model

Why do people want to cock slap people? Honestly I've done it and I've got more turned on from rubbing an orange.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> Why do people want to cock slap people? Honestly I've done it and I've got more turned on from rubbing an orange.


Just seems like a neat idea. Plus, I love my line about cockslapping you through a wall. :$


----------



## RKO920

pic takin like a week ago at camp


----------



## White Raven

wear your hat right you donkey


----------



## Flea4120

Rock and Roll


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Image expired. Oops.


----------



## JustBringIt™

I gotta post one of me and my Dimebag Darrell RAzorback Guitar.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Here's another for shit's and giggles:


----------



## johnnyc

.Air Hendrix. said:


> Here's another for shit's and giggles:


lol I see you like to dance on street light posts


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

johnnyc said:


> lol I see you like to dance on street light posts


Who doesn't enjoy extreme walking?


----------



## NDF

Well, I think the majority of the posters here are the "Extreme Sitting" type...


----------



## johnnyc

.Air Hendrix. said:


> Who doesn't enjoy extreme walking?



LMAO I enjoy it lol


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Had it for like 2 weeks, never posted it though.


----------



## The Deaner

When the fuck are you going to learn how to wear your hat properly?


----------



## HPNOTIQ

I can't help it!


----------



## TeamX

Does it automatically move itself to make you look like an idiot?


----------



## HPNOTIQ

I really can't remember, as you can see, the picture is dark, meaning there is smoke in the background, meaning I was high.


----------



## Guest

WE Legend said:


> I really can't remember, as you can see, the picture is dark, meaning there is smoke in the background, meaning I was high.


lire!


----------



## TeamX

i told u guys i was hardcore


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

WE Legend said:


> I really can't remember, as you can see, the picture is dark, meaning there is smoke in the background, meaning I was high.


Oh, how cool! 

...

I see no smoke.


----------



## The Deaner

What are you talking about? Of course there's smoke... Wink, wink.


----------



## Role Model

Drugs are gay, mmmmk.


----------



## TeamX

I always wondered where you got that creativeness from!


----------



## Role Model

And I would of got away with it, if it wasn't for those pesky kids....


----------



## The Deaner

A few weeks ago you promised me pixxx, Ben. I want them!


----------



## Role Model

Oh shit, yeah I'm yet to shave my head, once thats done I'll post them cause I'm not showing you my current shaggy state.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Fine, don't post comment on mah pics.


----------



## The Deaner

Benjamin Buford Blue said:


> Oh shit, yeah I'm yet to shave my head, once thats done I'll post them cause I'm not showing you my current shaggy state.


I don't care, I want them! !



.Air Hendrix. said:


> Fine, don't post comment on mah pics.


I'd hit it.


----------



## T.B.

Role Model....c'mon bud. You owe us!


----------



## TeamX

You're less nerdy looking than i thought you would be!


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

TeamX said:


> You're less nerdy looking than i thought you would be!


Appreaciate it, bud.


----------



## Role Model

You'll get it when I look presentable, I'd hate to disappoint.


----------



## TeamX

.Air Hendrix. said:


> Appreaciate it, bud.


No problem.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

My awesome hat.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

REPOSTED & RE-UPPED!


















I'll try to dig up some other ones.


----------



## Icon™

I'm on the right.


----------



## LK




----------



## NDF

You loveee that shirt...


----------



## Honda




----------



## The Deaner

You're the guy in the background getting no love, I presume?


----------



## just_chelsey

LK said:


>


Good lord, you have big hands! You know what they say about men with big hands.. [big gloves].

And whats that thing by your mouth!?


----------



## Honda

The Deaner said:


> You're the guy in the background getting no love, I presume?


I'm the girl on the right.


----------



## The Deaner

I think, and I may be wrong here, but I think it's a toothbrush.



Honda said:


> I'm the girl on the right.


Oh, cool, a chica. Up for a little *raises eyebrows*?


----------



## Honda

The Deaner said:


> Ph, cool, a chica. Up for a little *raises eyebrows*?


Sorry hun, you're only 16.


----------



## just_chelsey

> Ph, cool, a chica. Up for a little *raises eyebrows*?


^ Don't fall for his slanderous propaganda.


----------



## Honda

just Chelsey said:


> ^ Don't fall for his slanderous propaganda.


Why? did you fall for him Chelsey?


----------



## The Deaner

just An Evil Whore Trying To Fuck Up The Program! said:


> ^ Don't fall for his slanderous propaganda.


Quiet, you!



Honda said:


> Sorry hun, you're only 16.


Age is just a number.


----------



## just_chelsey

Honda said:


> Why? did you fall for him Chelsey?


If I'm not mistaken, it was the other way around..


----------



## LK

Toothbrush, yes.


----------



## T.B.

Me from about....hmmmm....5 minutes ago. YESSSS.


----------



## Honda

ThrowBack™ said:


> Me from about....hmmmm....5 minutes ago. YESSSS.


Hey, It's Eminem.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it was the other way around..


Don't rub it in, thanks. <33333



Honda said:


> Hey, It's Eminem.


How come everyone sees the resemblence but me?


----------



## -Destiny-

Me about two weeks ago with the worlds biggest jumper.


----------



## AlexXx

Honda said:


>



OMG It's frickin Toadie. Exciting.


----------



## Rebel By Design

AlexXx said:


> OMG It's frickin Toadie. Exciting.



I was thinking that too! I didn't want to say anything in case I was wrong :lmao

Has anybody seen the 'Sheila's Wheels' advert, I swear thats Joe Scully in the crowd.

.....not that I've ever watched Neighbours or anything :side:


----------



## johnnyc

who the hell is Toedie?


----------



## AlexXx

Rebel By Design said:


> I was thinking that too! I didn't want to say anything in case I was wrong :lmao
> 
> Has anybody seen the 'Sheila's Wheels' advert, I swear thats Joe Scully in the crowd.
> 
> .....not that I've ever watched Neighbours or anything :side:



It is him (Joe Scully) haha. I don't watch neighbours ever. I swear

Oh and To*a*die is from Neighbours, if you'd read Rebel By Designs post above, you'd know that. I think his real name is Ryan Moloney or something


----------



## Rebel By Design

You know his real name? :lmao <3 you AlexXx.


----------



## AlexXx

Rebel By Design said:


> You know his real name? :lmao <3 you AlexXx.



He's a big star in New Zealand!!! Ok so I'm lying. I'm just a loser who knows his real name


----------



## nickmyster_109

Finally got a picture. My camera sucks, so the pic is blurry.



New shades .


----------



## ECW fan




----------



## Palestinian King

Here's me in Washington D.C.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Palestinian King said:


> Here's me in Washington D.C.


You're not funny. That's just lame, and stupid, and I hate everything you stand for. Why must you be the way you are? 

...
:cuss:


----------



## Willisonfire

I thought since its almost coming up to 2 years of posting on the weforums.. i decided to post a photo. So heres a photo of me when I was having a few drinks... during the whole prom-graduation weekends..


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Anyone tell you that you resemble Bin Laden?


----------



## T.B.

Right after SummerSlam ended. I was bored....but night shots are cool too. Aha.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Please don't eat me.


----------



## TheItalianGuy

woohoo this is me the italian guy click here


----------



## Kenny

You should be ashamed. 

That is all.


----------



## Fail

TheItalianGuy said:


> woohoo this is me the italian guy click here


You wish. You'll never look like that in a million years.


----------



## Josh

Or be with those two girls.


----------



## King rKo

Wait a minute, thats saddam hussein if u look at it lol


----------



## pushprajpradhan

here's my pic...., new ONE...


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

Your not gay are you?


----------



## pushprajpradhan

Shut Up dude, me= gay??!!....far beyond my reach of thinking, i already have four Girlfriends, but that doesn'nt matter, i'm not a Gay, thats it.


----------



## SKA

pushprajpradhan said:



> Shut Up dude, me= gay??!!....far beyond my reach of thinking, *i already have four Girlfriends*, but that doesn'nt matter, i'm not a Gay, thats it.


Playa playa. Can you teach me to love?


----------



## johnnyc

pushprajpradhan said:


> Shut Up dude, me= gay??!!....far beyond my reach of thinking, i already have four Girlfriends, but that doesn'nt matter, i'm not a Gay, thats it.


Wow you have four girlfreinds YOU ARE A PIMP


----------



## pushprajpradhan

yeah i'm a PIMP, hah, the reason why i was smiling is becoz i was chatting with my GF in Mumbai, cam to cam, and i forgot that i set a timer to snap the photo, if that makes me look like gay or PIMP or etc. i'll do another one.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

pushprajpradhan said:


> , me= gay


I just thought you were cause off the sig.
Edit-Now that i look mine's pretty gay too.


----------



## pushprajpradhan

Fuck my Sig. (that was meant for Chelsey ), anyways i'll remove it and put some other one.


----------



## just_chelsey

Oooh, I like, I like..


----------



## pushprajpradhan

Thanks Chel. sould i keep that? or put some other one, on your command Chelsey. Well the sig. was supposed to be like, HEY SEXY CHELSEY, but i thought if i did that everyone would bash me like hell.


----------



## Anime King

pushprajpradhan said:


> Thanks Chel. sould i keep that? or put some other one, on your command Chelsey.


Another chelsey fan :no: .

Alot of those these days.


----------



## pushprajpradhan

^^ thats already disscussed dude. check out the YouTube thread....uhhh...Fuck... man Chelsey knows that, and we r just friends nothing less nothing more, so chill out


----------



## johnnyc

pushprajpradhan said:


> Thanks Chel. sould i keep that? or put some other one, on your command Chelsey. Well the sig. was supposed to be like, HEY SEXY CHELSEY, but i thought if i did that everyone would bash me like hell.



wow maybe you and Chelsey could have a long distance relationship then you will have 5 girlfreinds then you will be a super pimp which would lead to your world domination!


----------



## AWESOM-O

Gay seems to be the right word.


----------



## just_chelsey

Do whatever you wish, and, fuck the haterz.


----------



## pushprajpradhan

johnnyc said:


> wow maybe you and Chelsey could have a long distance relationship then you will have 5 girlfreinds then you will be a super pimp which would lead to your world domination!


:lmao :lmao :lmao LMFAO. Thanks Chel. i'll change my Sig. i guess that makes me look like a Gay/Pimp/whatever.


----------



## LK

4 girlfriends isn't much.

I think.


----------



## T.B.

LK said:


> 4 girlfriends isn't much.
> 
> I think.


True.

But some of us don't even call 'em girlfriends...


----------



## just_chelsey

johnnyc said:


> wow maybe you and Chelsey could have a long distance relationship then you will have 5 girlfreinds then you will be a super pimp which would lead to your world domination!


Hey, don't be hatin on the long distance relationships, yo...


----------



## LK

ThrowBack™ said:


> True.
> 
> But some of us don't even call 'em girlfriends...


Girlfriend is dating 1 month + for me. Everything under one month is just a fling.


----------



## johnnyc

just Chelsey said:


> Hey, don't be hatin on the long distance relationships, yo...


who said I hate the long distance reletionships?


----------



## pushprajpradhan

ok here's my new one, also made changes to the previous pic...


----------



## nickmyster_109

That's not very nice of you.


----------



## pushprajpradhan

i know but thats what these people here want( except one)


----------



## Shady

My NEW Tattoo, got it done this past Saturday... Mike being my name, so it isn't spelled wrong. Grenade Mic.. *The Passion I have for Hip Hop made me get this. *


----------



## TeamX

\m/ tattoo, I can tell there was quite a bit of RATM influence.


----------



## Role Model

I don't like most tattoo's, but thats fucking awesome dude.


----------



## .EMO

Shady that tattoo is awesome, it should be on one of those shows.


----------



## Kliqster

Notice the distinct lack of illegal material on the laptop screen.

Yeah.

Not my desk.


----------



## just_chelsey

Hmm.. now WHAT is your other hand doing, there...


----------



## The Deaner

It appears to be... IN HIS PANTS!


----------



## Kliqster

just Chelsey said:


> Hmm.. now WHAT is your other hand doing, there...


Well, it was pushing your head under the table, of course.

Don't you remember?

I'm sure it'll come flooding back when the DVD gets released.


----------



## just_chelsey

Kliqster said:


> Well, it was pushing your head under the table, of course.
> 
> Don't you remember?
> 
> I'm sure it'll come flooding back when the DVD gets released.


'One Night in Fincheh'


----------



## The Deaner

I'd buy that.


----------



## Kliqster

Co-starring Dean and Otacon as my Bukkake Babes.


----------



## TheItalianGuy




----------



## .EMO

Hey Osama, You banned Osama the Italion with imaginary girls and a nasty handle bar musthace, not funny tho.


----------



## Chaos

^That's not Osama. It's Saddam Huinseen. Can't spell his name, but seriously does it matter?


----------



## pushprajpradhan

LMAO, dammit u guys are dam funny.


----------



## White Raven

^^^
not really


----------



## TeamX

On the contrary, this is retarded.


----------



## Indi Showstoppa

Well there's me, nothing special.


----------



## just_chelsey

Haven't posted anything in awhile. Go me.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

just Chelsey said:


> Haven't posted anything in awhile. Go me.


Girl standing next to Chelsey > Chelsey herself. 

I kid, I kid. I am jealous. I would so put up more pictures of me now if my scanner wasn't so screwed.


----------



## just_chelsey

Camera phone = the way to go.


----------



## Walls

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Girl standing next to Chelsey > Chelsey herself.


True.


----------



## The Deaner

Ah, walls. Will you ever drop your vendetta against Chelsey?


----------



## Kaneanite

The Deaner said:


> Ah, walls. Will you ever drop your vendetta against Chelsey?


Although he does have a long running "vendetta" against Chelsey, his above comment doesn't have to be seen as a negative thing to Chelsey, but rather just him agreeing that Kelsey is better looking.

lawl man will you ever drop your vendetta against walls?


----------



## Alabaster Holt

The Deaner said:


> Ah, walls. Will you ever drop your vendetta against Chelsey?


Ah, Deaner, will you ever drop you obsession with Chelsey?


----------



## Role Model

Not bloody likely.


----------



## just_chelsey

[he thinks that mark and i are just faking, thats why he won't drop it]


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> lawl man will you ever drop your vendetta against walls?


I don't have a vendetta against him, I've never taken a shot at him. I really couldn't care, to be honest.



Alabaster Holt said:


> Ah, Deaner, will you ever drop you obsession with Chelsey?


What makes you think it's an obsession?



just Chelsey said:


> [he thinks that mark and i are just faking, thats why he won't drop it]


Oh? And who told you this? Jesus, if you think that, you've got problems.


----------



## just_chelsey

Pshh, you think _I_ have problems!? [..jk]


----------



## The Deaner

I already know _I_ have problems.


----------



## Role Model

How depressing.


----------



## Walls

The Deaner said:


> Ah, walls. Will you ever drop your vendetta against Chelsey?


I don't have a vendetta against her. Her friend is hotter than her, and I was agreeing.


----------



## The Deaner

walls said:


> I don't have a wendetta against her. Her friend is hotter than her, and I was agreeing.


Didn't say you had a "wendetta" against her. But it does seem like you have something against her, what with you constantly going out of your way to insult her.


----------



## Walls

The Deaner said:


> Didn't say you had a "wendetta" against her. But it does seem like you have something against her, what with you constantly going out of your way to insult her.


I didn't insult her, I just said her friend is hotter.


----------



## The Deaner

walls said:


> I didn't insult her, I just said her friend is hotter.


A rude way of saying it, but, whatever. Apparently I come off as a dick for defending my friend, so fuck it.


----------



## NoIntoNeeded567

Ive skimmed through a few pages of this, why is alot of people obsessed with "Chelsea", I mean shes cute but do alot of you guys really know her? have you guys met her in real life? All Y'all need to learn to talk to girls in real life lol.


----------



## The Deaner

NoIntoNeeded567 said:


> Ive skimmed through a few pages of this, why is alot of people obsessed with "Chelsea", I mean shes cute but do alot of you guys really know her? have you guys met her in real life? All Y'all need to learn to talk to girls in real life lol.


I just love the n00b who assumes because you're friends with a girl online, it automatically means you can't talk to girls offline. It makes me giggle like a schoolgirl, honest it does.


----------



## NoIntoNeeded567

The Deaner said:


> I just love the n00b who assumes because you're friends with a girl online, it automatically means you can't talk to girls offline. It makes me giggle like a schoolgirl, honest it does.




NOOB? Your fucking retarded. Ive been going to forums for 4 years now, just because I havent been on this one doesnt mean im not past being a noob. 
I love how the dumbass smark thinks he knows im a noob but he infact doesnt know. Stick with what your good at, acting like a schoolgirl.


----------



## The Deaner

Proof you're a n00b: You don't get that being a n00b has nothing to do with how long you've been on forums. Also, the smark comment's just great. I barely even watch wrestling, bucko.


----------



## NoIntoNeeded567

The Deaner said:


> Proof you're a n00b: You don't get that being a n00b has nothing to do with how long you've been on forums. Also, the smark comment's just great. I barely even watch wrestling, bucko.



Whatever, . I didnt come to these forums to have flame wars. Its to nerdy. Im sorry if I offended you in any way by calling you a smirk or schoolgirl, my bad.


----------



## The Deaner

Trust me, you didn't.


----------



## killacamt




----------



## Dead Seabed

Dammit. I missed another nothing fight. Or is this still going on? If so, I'll just kick back and watch with a forced grin.


----------



## the main event




----------



## The Imperfect

Um...mind telling us which one you are?


----------



## The Deaner

Whoo. Fun night, tonight. These are only half the pics, my friend David has the other half.










Me, Jason, and David. I was just kinda throwin' my tongue out there.










Me, Jason, Chris, Mark, David, and some bitch I don't know. My friend J.R. was taking the pic, and he's mega-hyper, so it came out blurry.










Me, Mark, J.R., Jason, David, and Tyler. And again, J.R. taking the pic = blurriness.










J.R., Jason, Me (with the Su-Fi), and Amanda. She's a babe.










Jason, Me (again with the Su-Fi), Mark, and Joe.










Mark, David, Jason, Angel, and his girl Stephanie. I'm half-obscured, and again, Su-Fi. 










Me, Jason, J.R., and Kaelyn. The story with why me and Jason are so far back, Kaelyn was like "Just me and J.R.!" So me and Jason said fuck that, and jumped in the back of the picture. It's my camera, anyways.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

The Deaner said:


> J.R., Jason, Me (with the Su-Fi), and Amanda. She's a babe.


The girl kinda looks like AleXXX. :side: 

BTW, nice pics, Dean.


----------



## the main event

The Imperfect said:


> Um...mind telling us which one you are?


Oh, my bad lol. I'm way on the left, sitting on the edge of the bench.


----------



## SKA

the main event said:


> Oh, my bad lol. I'm way on the left, sitting on the edge of the bench.


I thought you would be the one in the silky smooth electric blue pants.


----------



## the main event

SKA said:


> I thought you would be the one in the silky smooth electric blue pants.


Nah, that's lil Susana. That's how we called her.


----------



## SKA

the main event said:


> Nah, that's lil Susana. That's how we called her.


Well as far as things go you have the nicest hair there IMO  .


----------



## the main event

SKA said:


> Well as far as things go you have the nicest hair there IMO  .


Thank ya.


----------



## Kaneanite

Dean, hot pics. You look good and shit. But ya, the Su-Fi....good for the first pic. Second pic was like "Oh, again. Nice". Third time was like "come on..."


----------



## BoSoxNation

Aight. Here you go ladies





Me pitching one hell of a game to say the least


----------



## The Capt

the main event said:


>


Lookin good there Main_Event. Nice to see you new pics of you.  

BTW, Your friend hugging your other friend looks kinda like a girl that I saw in my high school.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Kaneanite said:


> But ya, the Su-Fi....good for the first pic. Second pic was like "Oh, again. Nice". Third time was like "come on..."


That and don't ever wear that hat again.


----------



## AlexXx

MrkLrn¹³ said:


> The girl kinda looks like AleXXX. :side:
> 
> BTW, nice pics, Dean.


Uh no she doesnt. We look nothing alike :\. Oh wait, she has brown hair, I have brown hair.


----------



## The Deaner

Kaneanite said:


> Dean, hot pics. You look good and shit. But ya, the Su-Fi....good for the first pic. Second pic was like "Oh, again. Nice". Third time was like "come on..."


Yeah, over used it a bit there. Meh...



Otacon said:


> That and don't ever wear that hat again.


Dude, I love that hat. Got it in my Freshman year to wear during the State Championship. It does need to be replaced, though. I've sweat through it more times than I can count.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³

AlexXx said:


> Uh no she doesnt. We look nothing alike :\. Oh wait, she has brown hair, I have brown hair.


Hmm...maybe you just don't see it. But don't worry, you're both pretty.


----------



## The Deaner

Amanda's fucking gorgeous, yo. That pic was close up, and really doesn't do her justice.


----------



## The Deaner

Me, J.R., Jason, David, Chelsea (before anyone stupid says anything, obviously not the Chels*ey* from here), and Taylor. Cody's right, I overused the Su-Fi. 










All the people I posted earlier (Mark, J.R., Me, Jason, and David), and the coolest fucking Chemistry teacher ever, Mr. Sapp.










Jason, J.R., me, and Lee.

So, yeah. That's all from last night.


----------



## Kenny

The Deaner said:


> Jason, J.R., me, and Lee.
> 
> So, yeah. That's all from last night.


Look a like Cena on the right?!


----------



## The Deaner

J.R.? I don't see it, his hair's all curly and shit.


----------



## Kenny

The Deaner said:


> J.R.? I don't see it, his hair's all curly and shit.


The face!


----------



## Vega90

J.R who?


----------



## Brittney

I was told I look like one of the olson twins and I was kind of insulted. what do you guys think?


----------



## The Imperfect

9/10


----------



## The Deaner

The Imperfect said:


> 9/10


Thanks, man. <3


----------



## The Imperfect

The Deaner said:


> Thanks, man. <3


Dean: 1
Peter: 0

:side:


----------



## The Deaner

I win. And I shall always win. Do you know why? Because I'm a winner, and winners do what losers won't.


----------



## Kaneanite

The Deaner said:


> ...winners do what losers won't.


The Su-Fi anytime there's a camera within a 2 mile radius?


----------



## The Deaner

4 times in around 45 pictures? Yeah, not every time, bitch.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Brittney said:


> I was told I look like one of the olson twins and I was kind of insulted. what do you guys think?


I'd like to say, more like a younger, blonder Jennifer Aniston. Maybe some Ashley thrown in the mix.


----------



## Kenny

Oh my god, haven't posted a pic in ages. This pic is from last night at my friends place. It may be hard to see, but here:


----------



## Kenny

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Palestinian King

TheItalianGuy said:


>


Fucking hilarious


----------



## The Imperfect

Placebo said:


> Oh my god, haven't posted a pic in ages. This pic is from last night at my friends place. It may be hard to see, but here:


OMFG NO SUNGLASSES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny

The Imperfect said:


> OMFG NO SUNGLASSES!!!!!!!!


Oh, awsome rit?


----------



## Kliqster

Before the anal sex.


----------



## Kenny

Kliqster said:


> Before the anal sex.


Before?

I need during!


----------



## Kliqster

Sure thing. I'll just go fetch the pics.

She nailed my ass good.


----------



## The Deaner

I'd pay good money for those pics. Honest, I would. :agree:


----------



## Angels and Airwave

Brittney said:


> I was told I look like one of the olson twins and I was kind of insulted. what do you guys think?


You look more like Britney Spears.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Angels and Airwave said:


> You look more like Britney Spears.


I find she looks like Aly (from Aly and AJ).


----------



## Kenny

Kliqster said:


> Sure thing. I'll just go fetch the pics.
> 
> She nailed my ass good.


Do you use paypal?!

The money is set and ready to go!


----------



## The Deaner

I totally forgot about this one. But my friends were like "Let's get a picture with the horse! So... We get a picture with the horse. The cop said "That better not be on MySpace in an hour!" So, I didn't put it there. Guy said nothing about WEF, though.


----------



## Josh

Smart. Put it on MySpace anyways...


----------



## The Deaner

I'd rather not.


----------



## Dead Seabed

In the late 1980's, a wise group of African-American youth (dubbing themselves "N.W.A." or "****** With Attitude") once said "fuck tha police". I suggest you follow suit and put it on your MySpace page, Mr. Benson.


----------



## The Deaner

******, you say? _With_ attitude? I'm afraid I must decline.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Why? Are you afraid The Lone Ranger and Tonto are going to gallop over to your house or something? I mean, if he was like naked in the picture or feeling up some girls I would understand his concern. But other than that, I wouldn't take to heart his advice/warning.


----------



## Josh

EDIT: Dw


----------



## The Deaner

Otacon said:


> Why? Are you afraid The Lone Ranger and Tonto are going to gallop over to your house or something? I mean, if he was like naked in the picture or feeling up some girls I would understand his concern. But other than that, I wouldn't take to heart his advice/warning.


Dude, do you know what it's like in prison? I've seen Oz, and lemme tell ya, bra. That ain't gonna happen to me.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> Dude, do you know what it's like in prison? I've seen Oz, and lemme tell ya, bra. That ain't gonna happen to me.


Hahahh you called him a "bra" thats funny. I'd be offended if I was called a female piece of lingerie..


----------



## White Raven

The Deaner said:


>


I hate cops that ride horses . I got a ticket from one once and the fucker didnt even get off he just handed it down to me looking all high and mighty on he's horse


----------



## The Deaner

That was the first time they ever had mounted cops, which sucked, because they were everywhere, and me and a friend were about to kick some guy's ass for fucking with his little brother.


----------



## White Raven

The Deaner said:


> That was the first time they ever had mounted cops, which sucked, because they were everywhere, and me and a friend were about to kick some guy's ass for fucking with his little brother.


i always see them up here.The walk around the busy streets and just fuck everything up by being slow.. and on horses.But at least they arnt on mopeds


----------



## Chaos

They have those cops on horses down here during Mardi Gras. Don in New Orleans at least. They walk down the streets and bother everyone. And the damn horses shoit in the street.

The only excuse they have is that it is safer for the cops and everyone else.


----------



## Dead Seabed

just Chelsey said:


> Hahahh you called him a "bra" thats funny. I'd be offended if I was called a female piece of lingerie..


In actuality, he called "bro" as in brother, Hawaiian style. Just a little piece of trivia for you.


----------



## White Raven

Otacon said:


> In actuality, he called "bro" as in brother, Hawaiian style. Just a little piece of trivia for you.


yes think dog the bounty hunter.every other word he says is bra


----------



## Kaneanite

And it annoys the shit out of me. :no: Hence me not watching that show anymore.


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$

The Deaner i always wondered who you reminded me off well it's this guy hes in my class


----------



## TeamX

Chaos™ said:


> They have those cops on horses down here during Mardi Gras. Don in New Orleans at least. They walk down the streets and bother everyone. And the damn horses shoit in the street.
> 
> The only excuse they have is that it is safer for the cops and everyone else.


They'll probably be riding Sea Horses next time!

Those poor, poor people .


----------



## White Raven

TeamX said:


> They'll probably be riding Sea Horses next time!
> 
> Those poor, poor people .


HAHAHAHAHAH HAY O
that was soo wrong but soo awsome


----------



## Dead Seabed

Kaneanite said:


> And it annoys the shit out of me. :no: Hence me not watching that show anymore.


Yeah, that's why it has made it's way to WEF. Cody and I were having a discussion on A&E's reality shows a week back and we got to Dog the Bounty Hunter. He said Dog annoys "the shit out of him" and I asked "Why?". He responded "because he can't say 'bro' right, instead says 'bra'". My intuition lead me to use it over and over again on MSN. Dean picked up on it, clearly.


----------



## Kaneanite

Don't quote me on shit I never said, k? That was loosely quoted at best. Now get on MSN so I'm not so fucking bored.

Oh, and reading it online doesn't bother me. I can't hear it, so it's all good.


----------



## Dead Seabed

I don't even care about your boredom.


----------



## Kaneanite

Alright cool. I'll head to bed or some shit then.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Just messing with you, bra.


----------



## johnnyc

$$$FOLEY$$$ said:


> The Deaner i always wondered who you reminded me off well it's this guy hes in my class



Yer I see the similarities


----------



## The Deaner

Uh... we both have glasses. That's about it.


----------



## Fire Wolf

Yeah, I don't see any similarities ~_~


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

The Deaner said:


> Uh... we both have glasses. That's about it.


Eh, you have pretty similar faces, he's a bit less pudgy though.


----------



## The Deaner

I'm losing weight, suck my balls.


----------



## TeamX




----------



## The Deaner

Fuck off. Ass.


----------



## johnnyc

TeamX said:


>


Sorry Deaner but you have to admit it is pretty funny. :lmao


----------



## SKA

TeamX said:


>


Good blending. You use the eraser tool?


----------



## The Deaner

He used the dickwad tool.


----------



## T.B.

Straight from mi telephono from about 10 minutes ago. Yezzir.


----------



## nickmyster_109

= 










:agree:


----------



## T.B.

^ That's the first time someone's ever said that.


----------



## The Deaner

What? No it's not. It's been the topic of heated debate over many pages of this thread!


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

The Deaner said:


> What? No it's not. It's been the topic of heated debate over many pages of this thread!


He was being sarcastic, I believe.


----------



## The Deaner

Sarcasm? What's that?


----------



## Role Model

I have no idea.


----------



## Shady

I should sale those titles, 2 of them are signed by Kurt Angle, Edge, & Big Show


Just a Shot


SO-CAL WHERE I BE


----------



## EGame

Shady you look just like The Game :shocked:


----------



## Raw is Jericho

my god, remember Lee?!


----------



## LK

Really nice glasses, me wants.


----------



## T.B.

Shady...you'll understand this one. 








*feat.*









*"We ain't........goin'.......nowhere.......so f**k you."*

Track 14.


----------



## AlexXx

See I usually look something like this before I go out (as I do tonight)










and then later in the evening it turns into this (this was from the other night and I'd had a lot of cider)










I'm a classy girl. Oh yes.


----------



## Shady

ThrowBack™ said:


> Shady...you'll understand this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *feat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"We ain't........goin'.......nowhere.......so f**k you."*
> 
> Track 14.


Hahaha I gotcha man...

but I look nothin like Game....


----------



## T.B.

ShadyV1 said:


> but I look nothin like Game....


Closest thing here at WEF. Just thought I'd run with it.

It instantly popped into my head with that Dodgers hat on.


----------



## MITB

Me and my mate Nick. Im the smaller white guy.












By the way...AlexXx, your hot!


----------



## The Imperfect

Anybody else notice in like every picture Alex is partying?


----------



## johnnyc

moneyinthebank said:


> Me and my mate Nick. Im the smaller white guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way...AlexXx, your hot!



Are the two of you in one shirt?


----------



## MITB

^^^^^^^^

Looks that way dont it!! :lmao


----------



## Apple Spitter!

I was feeling tired. Quality ain't that good because this are taken from my WebCam. Here we go;


----------



## The Imperfect

Why are you flicking me off


----------



## SKA

AlexXx said:


> See I usually look something like this before I go out (as I do tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then later in the evening it turns into this (this was from the other night and I'd had a lot of cider)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a classy girl. Oh yes.


You look like Diane from MTV Live. I think its only a Canadian channel but whatever you still look like her. Shes pretty cool I used to hangout with her before she went hollywood on my ass.


----------



## johnnyc

moneyinthebank said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Looks that way dont it!! :lmao


lol, yeah it does! :lmao


----------



## ChrisMC

NVm, the pic came out HUGE


----------



## Will Grieve

I'll probably end up posting a shit load of pics, sorry! I need sleep now lol



















More 2 mara.


----------



## The Deaner

Camo...?

Dear God, the ******** have invaded England!


----------



## Spartanlax

I met Bryan Danielson the other day and told him he was a crappy wrestler. Well, he didn't like it too much...


----------



## Chaos

Your going bald Chris.


----------



## White Raven

me with my Bible








i have the best side burns on this site


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

Eyor sends his love


----------



## Role Model

Gordon Ramsay is a fucking legend!


----------



## The Deaner

Post your picture or get out!


----------



## AlexXx

The Imperfect said:


> Anybody else notice in like every picture Alex is partying?


That's probably because it's the only time I bother to take pictures of me and my friends.


----------



## MITB

AlexXx said:


> That's probably because it's the only time I bother to take pictures of me and my friends.



So you was out on the town on a Monday night!?? Your a god damn party animal!! Kent girl...should have known.


----------



## AlexXx

moneyinthebank said:


> So you was out on the town on a Monday night!?? Your a god damn party animal!! Kent girl...should have known.


I was out last night actually. That photo of me with my friends was from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MITB

AlexXx said:


> I was out last night actually. That photo of me with my friends was from a couple of weeks ago.


Where the hell is there to go, thats decent, on a monday night? Depends whereabouts in Kent you are I suppose. I live in London so Ive been to a few places in Kent - went to this club in Dartford once and I swear it was full of inbreds!!!!


----------



## AlexXx

moneyinthebank said:


> Where the hell is there to go, thats decent, on a monday night? Depends whereabouts in Kent you are I suppose. I live in London so Ive been to a few places in Kent - went to this club in Dartford once and I swear it was full of inbreds!!!!



It was Tuesday yesterday . We have a club which runs a rock and indie night on Tuesdays so thats where we went. There arent many decent places round where I live though, we end up going to the same couple of places unless we go to London


----------



## MITB

AlexXx said:


> *It was Tuesday yesterday *. We have a club which runs a rock and indie night on Tuesdays so thats where we went. There arent many decent places round where I live though, we end up going to the same couple of places unless we go to London


*It all blends in to one after a while!!* I used to see this girl who lived in Tonbridge, so ive been to a few clubs down that way but none were great. I dont really go out in London that often, more so essex.


----------



## T.B.

White Raven said:


> me with my Bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the best side burns on this site


Random Hero...you pwn everyone. Period.


----------



## the main event

Here's a pic of ma man. Okay, he's not my man  but he's cool to talk to and he's cute. Here he is at our school's baseball field.


----------



## White Raven

ThrowBack™ said:


> Random Hero...you pwn everyone. Period.


slim shady here tells nothing but the truth


----------



## Kliqster

I'll give you three guesses what happened next.


----------



## The Imperfect

Kliqster said:


> I'll give you three guesses what happened next.


Are you bringing sexy back?


----------



## Kliqster

No, it's just the rest of you fuckers don't know how to act.

Come here, girl.


----------



## SKA

Maybe its because The Imperfect saw these shackles baby I'm your slave?


----------



## The Imperfect

It was a joke because he looks like Justin Timberlake...


----------



## Kliqster

The Imperfect said:


> It was a joke because he looks like Justin Timberlake...


:sad: *tear*


----------



## SKA

Kliqster said:


> :sad: *tear*


So tell us did you reveal Janet's boob on purpose or was it an accident? Oh and what the fuck are you doing at the end of Nelly Furtado's music video?


----------



## The Imperfect

SKA said:


> Oh and what the fuck are you doing at the end of Nelly Furtado's music video?


Yeah, that was weird.


----------



## AlexXx

He was delivering a batch of sex toys to her rit?


----------



## johnnyc

Kliqster said:


> I'll give you three guesses what happened next.


No, do tell though.


----------



## ShadyGurl

Justin is hotter. I just don't see it in Kliqster


----------



## The Deaner

I don't see the resemblence of anyone on this forum to anyone famous, but I seem to be the only one.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> I don't see the resemblence of anyone on this forum to anyone famous, but I seem to be the only one.


Throwback IS Eminem, and Oro IS Brock Lesnar. And I'm supposedly Gene Snitsky.. good times.. 










First day of school... yeahhhh.


----------



## The Deaner

Like I said, I just don't see it.

Now quiet, shorty.


----------



## ShadyGurl

And apparently, My brother looks like The Game. This whole time, I thought we were full mexican.


----------



## SKA

just Chelsey said:


> Throwback IS Eminem, and Oro IS Brock Lesnar. And I'm supposedly Gene Snitsky.. good times..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of school... yeahhhh.


Awesome you have a glow in the dark school bag. Thats every 6 year olds dream bag.


----------



## just_chelsey

Pshh, Its the reflective shit on it. Duhh


----------



## The Deaner

ShadyGurl said:


> And apparently, My brother looks like The Game. This whole time, I thought we were full mexican.


I know, it was shocking.


----------



## SKA

just Chelsey said:


> Pshh, Its the reflective shit on it. Duhh


Then explain the little Tonka trucks beside it on the couch.


----------



## just_chelsey

SKA said:


> Then explain the little Tonka trucks beside it on the couch.


My four year old brotherrr, maybe!?!


----------



## AlexXx

just Chelsey said:


> and Oro IS Brock Lesnar. .


I think it's just in photos there's a resemblance. I didn't see it in him in person. (Sorry jeff <3)


----------



## Raw is Jericho

yay skiing!


----------



## T.B.

White Raven = Ryan Dunn when he grows the facial hair. YESSS.

Edit: For those of you who think I look like Eminem, check this out. Read it in my User CP a while back. Thought it was pretty funny.










 Good stuff.


----------



## ShadyGurl

I always thought Oro looked like one of the sons from the TV Show Home Improvement. (The oldest one)


----------



## Mr. Perfect

The Deaner said:


> I don't see the resemblence of anyone on this forum to anyone famous, but I seem to be the only one.


No you aren't the only one LOL. I don't think Trey looks like Eminem or especially Randy Orton like Daniel B said. He really doesn't look like anyone, neither does Oro, or anyone else for that matter. I don't see the resemblances either Dean. You aren't alone on that.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

The last picture I posted in this thread is pretty old. So, here's a brand new one.










Suave...


----------



## Kliqster

ShadyGurl said:


> Justin is hotter. I just don't see it in Kliqster


Difference is, i can sing.

And also, my penis returns negative when tested for Britneyitis.


----------



## The Deaner

Mr. Perfect said:


> No you aren't the only one LOL. I don't think Trey looks like Eminem or especially Randy Orton like Daniel B said. He really doesn't look like anyone, neither does Oro, or anyone else for that matter. I don't see the resemblances either Dean. You aren't alone on that.


Oh, good.

Yeah, screw you, false resemblences! Me and Derek are gonna go get some fucken chicks or something.


----------



## ShadyGurl

Kliqster said:


> Difference is, i can sing.
> 
> And also, my penis returns negative when tested for Britneyitis.


Good point


----------



## White Raven

ThrowBack™ said:


> White Raven = Ryan Dunn when he grows the facial hair. YESSS.
> 
> Edit: For those of you who think I look like Eminem, check this out. Read it in my User CP a while back. Thought it was pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff.


and im sorry to say ill never grow it back.


----------



## xXxWaynexXx

The Imperfect said:


> It was a joke because he looks like Justin Timberlake...


Oh shit he does. I just noticed.


----------



## -Destiny-

Here's me...


























On the bottam picture I have a little moustache so don't think im a scrubber and don't wash my mouth.


----------



## The Deaner

Haha, your right ear is pierced. That means you're gay, dude.


----------



## -Destiny-

The Deaner said:


> Haha, your right ear is pierced. That means you're gay, dude.


The webcam is a mirror image, dumbass.


----------



## TeamX

They drive on the wrong side too, queers.


----------



## -Destiny-

TeamX said:


> They drive on the wrong side too, queers.












TeamX you've got 6 fingers so hush.


----------



## The Deaner

Daniel B. said:


> The webcam is a mirror image, dumbass.


No fucking duh, and that earring is in your right ear. I'm not judging you, no need to be offended. It don't care if you're gay.


----------



## -Destiny-

The Deaner said:


> Edit - Ohh nevermind I'm not in the mood for arguing.


----------



## TeamX

Daniel B. said:


> TeamX you've got 6 fingers so hush.


What? I think you're getting your stereotypes mixed up.


----------



## -Destiny-

TeamX said:


> What? I think you're getting your stereotypes mixed up.


You are my sterotype.


----------



## TeamX

What?


----------



## -Destiny-

TeamX said:


> What?


I'm not quite sure myself.


----------



## TeamX

For a brit your wit isn't very good.
(see what i did there?)


----------



## The Deaner

Daniel B. said:


> Edit - Ohh nevermind I'm not in the mood for arguing.


Okay, mirror image, right?










Normal.










Mirror image.

You fucking dumbass, learn your left from your right.


----------



## TeamX

Nice graphic work there!


----------



## The Deaner

Thanks!


----------



## Role Model

Pffft you're all gay! I WIN.


----------



## Mr. Reinheimer

This was taken about a month ago. I broke my leg which is why I'm on crutches.


----------



## SKA

Mr. Reinheimer said:


> This was taken about a month ago. I broke my leg which is why I'm on crutches.


Matt Hardy! V1daaa!


----------



## Kaneanite

SKA said:


> V1daaa!


V1daaa Gu3rraaa?


----------



## johnnyc

The Deaner said:


> Haha, your right ear is pierced. That means you're gay, dude.


I dont want to argue but just because he has his ear peirced doesnt mean he is gay.


----------



## SKA

Kaneanite said:


> V1daaa Gu3rraaa?


Kaneaniteeee69blahhhh.  

I dont know, I just woke up.


----------



## AlexXx

johnnyc said:


> I dont want to argue but just because he has his ear peirced doesnt mean he is gay.


True, the diamante stud does though


----------



## The Imperfect

johnnyc said:


> I dont want to argue but just because he has his ear peirced doesnt mean he is gay.


Ya it does.


----------



## johnnyc

The Imperfect said:


> Ya it does.


How does it?


----------



## Fire Wolf

Piercing or no piercing, he's still gae.


----------



## Pimp™

Your not supposed to have your right ear pierced if your a boy, but whatever.


----------



## Role Model

How come millions do then? You're telling me they are all gay? Honestly I expect 12 year olds to say this shit, some people on here really need to grow up. 

For the record I have no piercings what so ever, apart from my clit.


----------



## johnnyc

Role Model said:


> How come millions do then? You're telling me they are all gay? Honestly I expect 12 year olds to say this shit, some people on here really need to grow up.
> 
> For the record I have no piercings what so ever, apart from my clit.



Which is exactly what I have been trying to say.

Edit- I dont have a piercing on my clit, I dont have a clit.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

Wow, no one cared about my picture. 

As far as the whole ear thing, some people need to learn how to take a joke. Is it the norm for males to pierce their left ear instead of their right? Yes. Does it really make you gay if you don't? No. They're you're damn lobes. K?


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> How come millions do then? You're telling me they are all gay? Honestly I expect 12 year olds to say this shit, some people on here really need to grow up.
> 
> For the record I have no piercings what so ever, apart from my clit.


It was a simple joke that he blew up, if anyone needs to grow up, it's him.


----------



## -Destiny-

LOL, it's in the left side.


----------



## O'Haire

Haha, you do realize he's right Dean, it is on the left side.


----------



## .G¹.

me, a couple weeks ago...



and no im not stoned.


----------



## Kenny

.G¹. said:


> me, a couple weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> and no im not stoned.


..That's the way you always look?


----------



## .G¹.

Placebo said:


> ..That's the way you always look?


no, i was tired.

and i dont take alot of good pictures.


----------



## the main event

Next time I take pics, I'll make sure I'm not tired.


----------



## .G¹.

it was originally for myspace but w/e.


----------



## SKA

Thats me in my avatar bitches. Thats the closest your going to get to see. Don't even say I look like Johnny Knoxville or Jukka from the dudesons or i'll kill. The original pic was around 500x400 and thats why its bad quality.


----------



## T.B.

Hey, you look like Johnny Knoxville and / or Jukka from The Dudesons!


----------



## SKA

ThrowBack™ said:


> Hey, you look like Johnny Knoxville and / or Jukka from The Dudesons!


Let me guess, you have no clue who they are. Correct?


----------



## T.B.

Nahhh bud. I do. I've seen material from The Dudesons before they had a primetime TV show. Also, how could I not know who Johnny Knoxville is? HAHA...c'mon now bud. I only put that because of what you said. Mmmmmk? Love ya.


----------



## SKA

Lol yeah I was just messin with yah. I dont really care if people say I look like them I get it alot. What really bothers me is when your on the street with your friends or something and your just standing there and you see someone just pointing and looking and there trying to make it seem like I dont notice there doing it untell 20 minutes later they come and ask you.

You must get that alot. Right slim shady? <3 yah.


----------



## carlosali

I cant remember if i posted my pic or not but hear it is again.


----------



## 100%Caborn

SKA said:


> Lol yeah I was just messin with yah. I dont really care if people say I look like them I get it alot. What really bothers me is when your on the street with your friends or something and your just standing there and you see someone just pointing and looking and there trying to make it seem like I dont notice there doing it untell 20 minutes later they come and ask you.
> 
> You must get that alot. Right slim shady? <3 yah.


You should like fuck with them. Tell them you'll only give them autographs if they lick your feet and shit like that.


----------



## SKA

100%Caborn said:


> You should like fuck with them. Tell them you'll only give them autographs if they lick your feet and shit like that.


Lol they find out its not me by the way I talk. Sometimes when I hear them calling for me I just run away. It leaves them thinking "Wow Johnny Knoxville shops at Walmart".


----------



## 100%Caborn

At least flip them off.


----------



## Kaneanite

Or better yet, whip your cock out. Then you'll ruin Johnny Knoxville's reputation.

"Did you hear? My cousin's friend's uncle's stepson's teacher's hairstylist's daughter seen Johnny Knoxville at Walmart and he whipped his cock out. It was so tiny!"


----------



## The Deaner

Stryder said:


> Haha, you do realize he's right Dean, it is on the left side.


Sure as fuck doesn't look it.


----------



## SKA

Kaneanite said:


> Or better yet, whip your cock out. Then you'll ruin Johnny Knoxville's reputation.
> 
> "Did you hear? My cousin's friend's uncle's stepson's teacher's hairstylist's daughter seen Johnny Knoxville at Walmart and he whipped his cock out. It was so tiny!"


Bahahah, Wait... tiny? Noooo impossible.


----------



## Rajah

Here's my effort to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## Fire Wolf

carlosali said:


> I cant remember if i posted my pic or not but hear it is again.


LOL, crazian77 posted that pic on another forum


----------



## Kenny

Yeah, just a repost pic:


----------



## johnnyc

Placebo said:


> Yeah, just a repost pic:


How come on all your pics you are pulling a crazy face lol?


----------



## Kenny

johnnyc said:


> How come on all your pics you are pulling a crazy face lol?


All?, i don't think so. And this one my friend took it, and i felt like doing something stupid, so i did.


----------



## SKA

Edited this post.


----------



## Kenny

SKA said:


> Maybe hes a psycho. Placebo = Frank. End of story. No more talk.


Frank?!


----------



## SKA

Edited this post.


----------



## TeamX

Placebo said:


> All?, i don't think so. And this one my friend took it, and i felt like doing something stupid, so i did.


Why was your friend under you?


----------



## SixOneNine™

Kenny's australian, he was made to look stupid.

o.


----------



## .G¹.

My hair is a little messed up but it will do.


----------



## carlosali

Fire Wolf said:


> LOL, crazian77 posted that pic on another forum



I did use crazian77 in other forums.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Crazian77 posts here.


----------



## .G¹.

did you take his name?


----------



## SixOneNine™

I believe he took his picture.


----------



## Chaos

That can't be Crazian can it. I thought he was Asian.


----------



## .G¹.

i dont think so...


----------



## nickmyster_109

Crazian77 on WEF is asian.


----------



## Chaos

Yes Crazian77 is Asian. He has told me before.

His name means crazy Asian.


----------



## .G¹.

wow, someone is definitely telling a lie, and its going to be hard to tell who.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Like the 3rd time..


----------



## Crazian

Whoa, whoa, whoa. I'm Asian bro, and that ain't me. I've never posted my pic anywhere except my MSN space so that ain't me.

As for the name Crazian/Crazian77, I've used it at every forum I've been to. I've used the name for well over 2-3 years now.


----------



## Chaos

^Told Ya so.


----------



## .G¹.

yup, thats what i thought.


----------



## ChristopheR.

SixOneNine™ said:


> Kenny's australian, he was made to look stupid.
> 
> *o.*


You just made yourself look stupid.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Dont worry, I make myself look stupid for a living.


----------



## SKA

Hypnotic said:


> Like the 3rd time..


Fucking noob thats WEL I believe.


----------



## SixOneNine™

Duh.


----------



## SKA




----------



## AlexXx

It's quite sad when all my photos tend to be of me drinking. Oh well. Here's a couple more from last night 

















Theres another one on my myspace too


----------



## Anteros

AlexXx said:


> It's quite sad when all my photos tend to be of me drinking. Oh well. Here's a couple more from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres another one on my myspace too


Cute, which are you, the blonde or brunette?


----------



## AlexXx

Brunette


----------



## LK

No Photoshop:


----------



## abechicago

it doesn't let me


----------



## johnnyc

abechicago said:


> it doesn't let me


it doesnt let you what?


----------



## Ex64

Why?


----------



## Ex64

This post...Why?


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Noobishly messing with photo-editor programs on some older pictures:










This one was from a while ago:


----------



## T.B.

From earlier today - after my Economics class. F'N sh*t came out dark as hell. Who knows why? I had the dining room light on. Hmmm. It's from my phone though so.........oh well.


----------



## #1Benoitfan

thats the only pic I have right now when I met Mick Foley but yea here u go And pleaz dont say I look Emo cause thats just a bad pic


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

For those not on me MySpace, here's me ZZ Toppin it...








If you look close enough, you'll see that's my pony tail parted and wrapped around me neck. Stylishly creative, eh?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Nice fish.


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

:lmao

Sanka mah wanka. I was going for a "hey, here's my crazy hair...but as if that's not confusing enough, look at the floating trout" sorta pic.


----------



## Kenny

Well, you're in luck. Here's another pic of me.

I was tired when i took it but meh:


----------



## Unrestrict3D

If you want to see more check out my MySpace...

http://myspace.com/u3d


----------



## Arya Dark

*Of course, this one is my avatar as well. Creative aren't I?*


----------



## Spartanlax

Lady Croft said:


> *Of course, this one is my avatar as well. Creative aren't I?*


Sweet face. And no, that wasn't sarcastic.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Spartanlax said:


> Sweet face. And no, that wasn't sarcastic.


Suck up. *Send out suck up PM's to her*

>_>


----------



## White Raven

"cough cough JAIL BAIT cough cough"


----------



## The Deaner

Welcome to WEF, Lady Croft. This is how majority of the male posting population is if you're attractive.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Suck up. *Send out suck up PM's to her*
> 
> >_>


Yup, that's me, always sucking up and whatnot.


----------



## Kenny

Spartanlax said:


> Yup, that's me, always sucking up and whatnot.


I haven't been recieving my pm's in a while!


----------



## TFP

Yeah... ... ... ... don't even ask.


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

Seriously, I'd shit myself laughing if I saw you, or anyone for that matter, wear that out in public.


----------



## Arya Dark

Spartanlax said:


> Sweet face. And no, that wasn't sarcastic.


*It's ok, even if it were saracastic. I get the awwwwww so cute comment alot. Never the, "damn she's hot" comment.. But hey, I'll take my compliments when I can get them. 

Here's another. 










I need not point out which one is me I'm sure... 
*


----------



## Unrestrict3D

Hizza-w00t? said:


> Seriously, I'd shit myself laughing if I saw you, or anyone for that matter, wear that out in public.


I'd laugh in their face. Anyone who has the balls to wear that out in public try me. Haha.


----------



## Kenny

Lady Croft said:


> *It's ok, even if it were saracastic. I get the awwwwww so cute comment alot. Never the, "damn she's hot" comment.. But hey, I'll take my compliments when I can get them.
> 
> Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need not point out which one is me I'm sure...
> *


Lady croft on teh left.


----------



## The Deaner

Placebo said:


> Lady croft on teh left.


O RLY?!


----------



## IWA Mid-South

Lady Croft said:


> *It's ok, even if it were saracastic. I get the awwwwww so cute comment alot. Never the, "damn she's hot" comment.. But hey, I'll take my compliments when I can get them.
> 
> Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need not point out which one is me I'm sure...
> *


hot


----------



## Kenny

The Deaner said:


> O RLY?!


YA RLY!1!. Like, you can't totally think i'd knew you would realise!


----------



## CMAngle33

Lady Croft said:


> *It's ok, even if it were saracastic. I get the awwwwww so cute comment alot. Never the, "damn she's hot" comment.. But hey, I'll take my compliments when I can get them.
> 
> Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need not point out which one is me I'm sure...
> *


I'm visiting this thread more often.


----------



## -Mystery-

Oh shit. Seems like Lady Croft is going to become the new Chelsey of these forums.


----------



## The Capt

King Davidson said:


> Yeah... ... ... ... don't even ask.


:lmao :lmao :lmao LOL!!!!


----------



## Kenny

-Mystery- said:


> Oh shit. Seems like Lady Croft is going to become the new Chelsey of these forums.


New?. She could surpass her!


----------



## TFP

Hizza-w00t? said:


> Seriously, I'd shit myself laughing if I saw you, or anyone for that matter, wear that out in public.











What if I wore an old Halloween ninja suit that is for kids under 10?:lmao


----------



## Unrestrict3D

Ahh, I'm bored so I'll post some more...

This is the newest one of me - took it yesterday BEFORE I shaved.


----------



## Arya Dark

-Mystery- said:


> Oh shit. Seems like Lady Croft is going to become the new Chelsey of these forums.





Placebo said:


> New?. She could surpass her!


*Ya'll trying to get me in trouble with, Chelsey? Naughty Naughty boys.... *


----------



## Kenny

Lady Croft said:


> *Ya'll trying to get me in trouble with, Chelsey? Naughty Naughty boys.... *


Trouble, oh no. She needs some competition!


----------



## Unrestrict3D

Whose this Chelsey you speak of?


----------



## Arya Dark

Unrestrict3D said:


> Ahh, I'm bored so I'll post some more...
> 
> This is the newest one of me - took it yesterday BEFORE I shaved.


*Long hair looks great on some guys. I think it looks great on you as well. You have the face for it.*


----------



## Unrestrict3D

Lady Croft said:


> *Long hair looks great on some guys. I think it looks great on you as well. You have the face for it.*


So I've been told. Unfortunately, I look terrible with shorter hair so it'll probably stay long until I start balding.


----------



## Arya Dark

Placebo said:


> Trouble, oh no. She needs some competition!


*Well, I'm blaming you if she shows up and puts me in my place with an ass kicking someday.  *


----------



## Kenny

Lady Croft said:


> *Well, I'm blaming you if she shows up and puts me in my place with an ass kicking someday.  *


That's fine with me. I like _Girl on Girl_ fights. Yes, fights.


----------



## Spartanlax

Placebo said:


> That's fine with me. I like _Girl on Girl_ fights. Yes, fights.


You forgot to mention that they're wearing white shirts and having a hose sprayed at them during the fight. It's okay, I forgive you.


----------



## Kenny

Spartanlax said:


> You forgot to mention that they're wearing white shirts and having a hose sprayed at them during the fight. It's okay, I forgive you.


Oh yes, that too. Sorry. My mistake.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Spartanlax said:


> You forgot to mention that they're wearing white shirts and having a hose sprayed at them during the fight. It's okay, I forgive you.


Soaking wet mud is always a good addition also.


----------



## Kenny

.Air Hendrix. said:


> Soaking wet mud is always a good addition also.


Mud tits. Now that's something new!


----------



## Spartanlax

Placebo said:


> Mud tits. Now that's something new!


No it's not...well...not to me


----------



## Kenny

Spartanlax said:


> No it's not...well...not to me


You've been cheating on me with mud-tits?!.


----------



## Spartanlax

Placebo said:


> You've been cheating on me with mud-tits?!.


You never hug me anymore...


----------



## Kenny

Spartanlax said:


> You never hug me anymore...


You never seem like you wanted any..


----------



## White Raven

Spartanlax said:


> You never hug me anymore...


Great that made me laugh soo loud i woke up my brother


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Lady Croft said:


> *It's ok, even if it were saracastic. I get the awwwwww so cute comment alot. Never the, "damn she's hot" comment.. But hey, I'll take my compliments when I can get them.
> 
> Here's another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need not point out which one is me I'm sure...
> *


I'd hit it.




























I took the last one only because I needed something to enter in that CD Cover Challenge.

Yes, I noticed that the first two have been posted numerous times.


----------



## Kenny

WTF is with that hat?!


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

For some reason Lara Croft is giving off some sort of "rejoiner" vibe to me. Don't know why.


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Placebo said:


> WTF is with that hat?!


The hat is what makes me get horny after I take the pics. I like to jack off with mah hat on.

Hendrix, don't say it dammit!


----------



## Arya Dark

.Air Hendrix. said:


> For some reason Lara Croft is giving off some sort of "rejoiner" vibe to me. Don't know why.


*And you'd be wrong. Well actually, it's your vibe that would be wrong. Never been here before. If I were here before I'd have no problem saying I was. 

And it's, Lady Croft, not Lara Croft, hon. *


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

At first I thought it was that chick from Alaska who posted here for a bit, but mostly at BDW. (Oro's old boards)

But meh. Is or isn't, the gals got a good head on her shoulders (looks aside), and posts alright. So I don't see harm in her being here. Unless you count the accidental spewage she's gonna cause posting picks. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

Hizza-w00t? said:


> At first I thought it was that chick from Alaska who posted here for a bit, but mostly at BDW. (Oro's old boards)
> 
> But meh. Is or isn't, the gals got a good head on her shoulders (looks aside), and posts alright. So I don't see harm in her being here. Unless you count the accidental spewage she's gonna cause posting picks. :lmao


*LoL, thanks for the compliment Hizza. Never been to Alaska in my life, although I'd absolutely love to go there sometime. 

Here's where I found this forum...


http://www.big-boards.com/kw/wrestling/
*


----------



## HPNOTIQ

You just advertised. First and easiest step to getting banned, (unless you're WEL, in which case you're not because that's me).


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Lady Croft said:


> *And you'd be wrong. Well actually, it's your vibe that would be wrong. Never been here before. If I were here before I'd have no problem saying I was.
> 
> And it's, Lady Croft, not Lara Croft, hon. *


Yah, just unexplained speculation. Don't take it to heart.


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

It wasn't INTENTIONAL advertising. She was just saying how she got here, not promoting the place. Simmer down puddin' britches.


----------



## Arya Dark

Hypnotic said:


> You just advertised. First and easiest step to getting banned, (unless you're WEL, in which case you're not because that's me).


*Actually I wasn't advertising, just trying to explain how I got here. If I were advertising it would mean that I hope you go there, sign up or whatever. And because I really couldn't care less about the site then it's not really advertising. 



.Air Hendrix. said:



Yah, just unexplained speculation. Don't take it to heart.

Click to expand...

Oh I didn't take it personally or anything at all. I think what your vibe is picking up on is the sensation that I have posted at message boards before. I think it's pretty clear that I'm no noob at this. So, in that case the vibe would be correct. This isn't my first message board at all. *hey I'm just trying to save face for your vibe  *
*


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

JOIN THIS SITE! EFED! www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Lady Croft said:


> *Actually I wasn't advertising, just trying to explain how I got here. If I were advertising it would mean that I hope you go there, sign up or whatever. And because I really couldn't care less about the site then it's not really advertising.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't take it personally or anything at all. I think what your vibe is picking up on is the sensation that I have posted at message boards before. I think it's pretty clear that I'm no noob at this. So, in that case the vibe would be correct. This isn't my first message board at all. *hey I'm just trying to save face for your vibe  *
> *


I love you.

omgsh.


----------



## Kenny

.Air Hendrix. said:


> JOIN THIS SITE! EFED! www.wrestlingforum.com


Took me right back here!

Totally rad d00d.


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

I'm so totally there man!

:lmao That's just uncanny that we both went with totally...how fucked is that?


----------



## Kenny

Hizza-w00t? said:


> I'm so totally there man!
> 
> :lmao That's just uncanny that we both went with totally...how fucked is that?


_Totally_ fucked man, i must say!


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

One time, in a magazine, a writer used the word _toad_-ally. Just going to throw that out there for yah.


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

He musta been a real Fungai! [/lame, and toad-ally has nothing to do with anything]


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Dammit Slam, now you just created a new trend by repeating the word toad-ally.


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

=_)>_

It's what I do!


----------



## HPNOTIQ

Did you take that pic with the fish hanging off your face and turned it into a smilley?

Wow.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Hypnotic said:


> Dammit Slam, now you just created a new trend by repeating the word toad-ally.


 How does he get credit!? You can toad-ally fack off!


----------



## HPNOTIQ

.Air Hendrix. said:


> How does he get credit!? You can toad-ally fack off!


Come on now, it's Slam. I'll give 5 percent credit to you though, if that makes you feel better?


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Hypnotic said:


> Come on now, it's Slam. I'll give 5 percent credit to you though, if that makes you feel better?


Why are you cutting the percantage pie?! I demand liberty!


----------



## Kenny

Where the hell's mine?

I started _Totally_

The original word!


----------



## Hizza-w00t?

Bah...Keanu kicked that shit into gear circa Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure!


----------



## The Deaner

Hizza-w00t? said:


> At first I thought it was that chick from Alaska who posted here for a bit, but mostly at BDW. (Oro's old boards)
> 
> But meh. Is or isn't, the gals got a good head on her shoulders (looks aside), and posts alright. So I don't see harm in her being here. Unless you count the accidental spewage she's gonna cause posting picks. :lmao


SG posts in EPW as Silverhawk, can't be the same person.


----------



## AlexXx

The Deaner said:


> SG posts in EPW as Silverhawk, can't be the same person.


It's not I've seen SG and Lady Croft doesn't look like her


----------



## The Deaner

AlexXx said:


> It's not I've seen SG and Lady Croft doesn't look like her


Well, that too. I omitted that for the sake of time-saving, but it's true, this chick and SG look nothing alike.


----------



## Arya Dark

The Deaner said:


> Well, that too. I omitted that for the sake of time-saving, but it's true, this chick and SG look nothing alike.


*Well I must be doing pretty good.. I have officialy moved up to, "this chick" status. WHOOHOOO!*


----------



## The Deaner

Oh, attractive and witty. Be still my beating heart.


----------



## LK

I wouldn't hit even if I was drunk, haven't had sex in 3 years and had all my balls, limbs and noses removed.


----------



## Arya Dark

The Deaner said:


> Oh, attractive and witty. Be still my beating heart.


*both are gifts from the maker...I simply had nothing to do with it. *



LK said:


> I wouldn't hit even if I was drunk, haven't had sex in 3 years and had all my balls, limbs and noses removed.


*As if I'd let someone with more than one nose hit it? 

*


----------



## LK

You don't know the shit I can do with that third nose I have!


----------



## The Deaner

LK said:


> You don't know the shit I can do with that third nose I have!


Enlighten us. Please? :$


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

-Mystery- said:


> Oh shit. Seems like Lady Croft is going to become the new Chelsey of these forums.


Sadly, I agree.

Fucking vaginas!! I want one!!1


----------



## Arya Dark

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Sadly, I agree.
> 
> Fucking vaginas!! I want one!!1


*Ok, I gotta ask.. The next Chelsey... what does that even mean?*


----------



## LK

Lady Croft said:


> *Ok, I gotta ask.. The next Chelsey... what does that even mean?*


Anal fisting.


----------



## just_chelsey

LK said:


> Anal fisting.


Oooh, yes. Lots of sex. And... Random humor.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Dun, dun, DUNNNNNNN!


----------



## just_chelsey

Fuck yes, exactlyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Anal fisting and a water spray? I'm completely lost now. *


----------



## just_chelsey

Exactly why you'll never be the 'next Chelsey'


----------



## The Deaner

Lady Croft said:


> Anal fisting and a water spray? I'm completely lost now.


Stay that way, for the love of God.


----------



## Arya Dark

just Chelsey said:


> Exactly why you'll never be the 'next Chelsey'


*And from what I hear that will be a good thing.  

I don't want my name and anal fisting to be synonymous. *no offense of course**


----------



## Stainless

Lady Croft said:


> *Anal fisting and a water spray? I'm completely lost now. *


Yeah, we don't need another Chelsey on our hands.

The one is already fucking annoying.

Stay lost.


----------



## just_chelsey

Stainless said:


> Yeah, we don't need another Chelsey on our hands.
> 
> The one is already fucking annoying.
> 
> Stay lost.


Ohh, I love you too!! <3 <3


----------



## Stainless

just Chelsey said:


> Ohh, I love you too!! <3 <3


Less posting, more dying.


----------



## just_chelsey

Stainless said:


> Less posting, more dying.


I thought the 'ol phrase was, 'Less posting, more sucking'...?!??!


----------



## Stainless

Welcome to the reason why you're not funny.

Or needed.


----------



## just_chelsey

Stainless said:


> Welcome to the reason why you're not funny.
> 
> Or needed.


You're just mad because you ain't gettin any on MSN anymoreeee. Not my fault!!


----------



## BreakdownV1

Where the fuck is the HOLY SHIT REPUTATION UP THE JAP EYE button? I can only see approve and disapprove.


----------



## Stainless

just Chelsey said:


> You're just mad because you ain't gettin any on MSN anymoreeee. Not my fault!!


I was on your MSN?

Oh no.

Woe is me.

Don't you have some seedy NYC Apartment to be getting raped in?

o.


----------



## LK

Heehee Stainless.


----------



## just_chelsey

Stainless said:


> I was on your MSN?
> 
> Oh no.
> 
> Woe is me.
> 
> Don't you have some seedy NYC Apartment to be getting raped in?
> 
> o.


It's not rape, unless you don't want it, bitchz.


----------



## Stainless

just Chelsey said:


> It's not rape, unless you don't want it, bitchz.


I'm sure the 90 seconds it lasted was amazing though.

Hi NDF.


----------



## ThatzNotCool

my picture is in my avatar


----------



## just_chelsey

Stainless said:


> I'm sure the 90 seconds it lasted was amazing though.
> 
> Hi NDF.


Ohh, hilarious, Dean probably think's he's being funny by telling you all of my personal information, righttt?!

Well, let me just say, Dean's just a sad, pathetic, overweight, fuck.


----------



## NDF

Stainless said:


> I'm sure the 90 seconds it lasted was amazing though.
> 
> Hi NDF.



Yes, because i'm sure what I made Chelsey do [3 times, btw] sucked.


----------



## Spartanlax

> Well, let me just say, Dean's just a sad, pathetic, overweight, fuck.


Being serious, joking? I'm so out of the loop, no idea what the fuck is going on between you guys.

Let's just all have ourselves a nice circle jerk and be friends.


----------



## Stainless

NDF said:


> Yes, because i'm sure what I made Chelsey do [3 times, btw] sucked.


Statuatory rape anyone?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

NDF said:


> Yes, because i'm sure what I made Chelsey do [3 times, btw] sucked.


Laugh hysterically?


----------



## The Deaner

Fuck you Chelsey, I didn't say shit, don't drag me into this. I'm not the only person who knows how much of a slut you are.


----------



## Spartanlax

This, boys and girls, is why we avoid e-love.

Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> Fuck you Chelsey, I didn't say shit, don't drag me into this. I'm not the only person who knows how much of a slut you are.


Ohh yes, I've had sex with 2 people in my life, both boyfriends... Such a slut... At least I can actually GET a boyfriend, unlike you, who can't even get a chick ONLINE, let alone OFFline.

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## BreakdownV1

Chelsey's been passed around more than a mcdonalds salt shaker. Which is incidently akin to the amount of times Dean's shaken himself.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

just Chelsey said:


> Ohh yes, I've had sex with 2 people in my life, both boyfriends... Such a slut... At least I can actually GET a boyfriend, unlike you, who can't even get a chick ONLINE, let alone OFFline.
> 
> Fucking pathetic.


OHHHHHHHHH MY GAWWWWWWWWWD!

Holy Shit! Holy Shit! Holy Shit!


----------



## Arya Dark

*A quick question... Since when did sounding like a slut start being cool?

Oh wait, it hasn't become cool yet?

Good. *


----------



## The Deaner

Yeah, you had sex with some guy literally minutes after meeting him for the first time in an airport. Not a slutty move at all.

Hookers give it away harder than you do.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ghetto Anthony said:


> OHHHHHHHHH MY GAWWWWWWWWWD!
> 
> Holy Shit! Holy Shit! Holy Shit!


HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Stainless

just Chelsey said:


> Ohh yes, I've had sex with 2 people in my life, both boyfriends... Such a slut... At least I can actually GET a boyfriend, unlike you, who can't even get a chick ONLINE, let alone OFFline.
> 
> Fucking pathetic.


Someone could do with a dose of Vitamin Reality.

Face it, you're really not the be all and end all.

Obviously being on a forum with a hundred odd horny teenagers has made you think you're some kind of princess. Bitch please.

You're fuckin' pathetic.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> Yeah, you had sex with some guy literally minutes after meeting him for the first time in an airport. Not a slutty move at all.
> 
> Hookers give it away harder than you do.


Ohh, Dean, but you're wrong, yet again... It was minutes after? Were you there? 

It was 2 days after, twat. Get your facts straight, before you try to sound cool, douchebag.

I loved how you were like, 'Ohh, come to Florida! We can have sex behind the pool in the keys!1' and now, you're calling ME a slut? Good luck, on getting any sex, in your life..


----------



## ThatzNotCool

> *JR:*
> Buisness is about to pick up!!!



("just chelsey" pulls out a gun and shoots everyone..)


----------



## Spartanlax

This is awesome! *Clap-Clap-ClapClapClap* This is awesome!


----------



## Mr. Perfect

Wow, Dean and Chelsey fighting? I never saw this one coming, and I am serious. I thought this was a joke or something, but I guess not.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Ohh, Dean, but you're wrong, yet again... It was minutes after? Were you there?
> 
> It was 2 days after, twat. Get your facts straight, before you try to sound cool, douchebag.
> 
> I loved how you were like, 'Ohh, come to Florida! We can have sex behind the pool in the keys!1' and now, you're calling ME a slut? Good luck, on getting any sex, in your life..


I love how you change your story now that the facts are coming out. "ZOMG I MET MARKZZ, WE HAD SMOOTHIES, THEN WE FUCKEDDD!" Now it's 2 days later? Keep the story consistent.

Hey, everyone, tell Chelsey you're pitching a tent. She'll make with the nudes, just keep it up. Why do you think NCIH left? He was so disgusted with her he had to go.


----------



## just_chelsey

Mr. Perfect said:


> Wow, Dean and Chelsey fighting? I never saw this one coming, and I am serious. I thought this was a joke or something, but I guess not.


The only thing here, thats a joke, is Dean's penis. Gimme a hell yeah.


----------



## BreakdownV1

The amount of guys Chelsey's lead on, and you're surprised by this?


----------



## Spartanlax

just Chelsey said:


> The only thing here, thats a joke, is Dean's penis. Gimme a hell yeah.


Hell yeah.

Sorry Dean, never saw Chelsey like this, and it's fucking amazing. No, not "omg i love you 4 real" amazing, just entertaining.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

*Location:* in his pants

o.


----------



## ThatzNotCool

Spartanlax and Ghetto Antheny said:


> HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!




Im with you guys!!!


HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> The only thing here, thats a joke, is Dean's penis. Gimme a hell yeah.


The only thing here that's a joke is you. I can't wait until Mark leaves you for some other cunt who gives it up easier and is closer. I will literally die laughing.


----------



## Stainless

Spartanlax said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> Sorry Dean, never saw Chelsey like this, and it's fucking amazing. No, not "omg i love you 4 real" amazing, just entertaining.


You should change your name to NNDF

Next Not Dave Foley has a ring to it.

Chelsey can do the raping for a change!


----------



## just_chelsey

Spartanlax said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> Sorry Dean, never saw Chelsey like this, and it's fucking amazing. No, not "omg i love you 4 real" amazing, just entertaining.


Yeah, it IS entertaining. Dean's pathetic little crushhhh on me, was entertaining.

Ohh yeah, Dean! Guess what I spent your 20 bucks you sent me, on!? Nottt my phone bill... Smoothies with Mark, when we met! Diss? Fuck yes.


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Yeah, it IS entertaining. Dean's pathetic little crushhhh on me, was entertaining.
> 
> Ohh yeah, Dean! Guess what I spent your 20 bucks you sent me, on!? Nottt my phone bill... Smoothies with Mark, when we met! Diss? Fuck yes.


Hey, ask me how much I give a fuck. You can fuck every guy on WEF, wouldn't bother me at all. You're probably half way there as is.


----------



## ThatzNotCool

("dean slaps chelsey, which causes chelsey to pull out the gun")


----------



## Arya Dark

*Seriously, Chelsey, you have to have guys on the internet send you money for your phone bill? Tell me you're kidding.*


----------



## Stainless

The Deaner said:


> Hey, ask me how much I give a fuck. You can fuck every guy on WEF, wouldn't bother me at all. You're probably half way there as is.


Hey, can I get that fuck; to go without Syphillis?

Kthx.


----------



## just_chelsey

The Deaner said:


> Hey, ask me how much I give a fuck. You can fuck every guy on WEF, wouldn't bother me at all. You're probably half way there as is.


Hey, I'm not going to waste my time talking to a pathetic cunt like yourself.. I'm going to call my boyfriend, and totally forget all of this little internet dramaaa that you just love to create.

Lose 50 pounds, get some proactiv, and a personality.. then I MAY fuck you. Because, I'm that slut, right? That slut that you loved, RIGHT?

You're just mad, that I chose the better man. Not his fault, not my fault..


----------



## Spartanlax

This is possibly...no, this IS the most entertaining thing I've ever seen on WEF, ever.


----------



## Stainless

just Chelsey said:


> Hey, I'm not going to waste my time talking to a pathetic cunt like yourself.. I'm going to call my boyfriend, and totally forget all of this little internet dramaaa that you just love to create.


Yeah, not like you met him on the internet....


----------



## Horselover Fat

This is truely great.


----------



## King rKo

This is so entertaining!


----------



## The Deaner

just Chelsey said:


> Hey, I'm not going to waste my time talking to a pathetic cunt like yourself.. I'm going to call my boyfriend, and totally forget all of this little internet dramaaa that you just love to create.
> 
> Lose 50 pounds, get some proactiv, and a personality.. then I MAY fuck you. Because, I'm that slut, right? That slut that you loved, RIGHT?
> 
> You're just mad, that I chose the better man. Not his fault, not my fault..


I didn't create any of this, you dragged me into it. Once again, you start all this, and yet try to make me the bad guy.

Gain 20 pounds, trim the eyebrows, tighten up the pussy, and quit being the usual dumb teenybopper bitch... then you MAY not be about as desirable as a garden gnome.


----------



## Anteros

Spartanlax said:


> This is possibly...no, this IS the most entertaining thing I've ever seen on WEF, ever.


Heh, I have to agree. 

Popcorn anyone? :side:


----------



## SixOneNine™

I'm with Lax

GET THE FUCKING POPCORN!


----------



## Mr. Perfect

Spartanlax said:


> This is possibly...no, this IS the most entertaining thing I've ever seen on WEF, ever.


Who would have thought 20 people would be viewing the Post Your Picture thread? This is almost the equivalent of some mid-card superstar getting released in the WWE, it's astounding.


----------



## Homicide_187

> Hey, I'm not going to waste my time talking to a pathetic cunt like yourself.. I'm going to call my boyfriend, and totally forget all of this little internet dramaaa that you just love to create.
> 
> Lose 50 pounds, get some proactiv, and a personality.. then I MAY fuck you. Because, I'm that slut, right? That slut that you loved, RIGHT?
> 
> You're just mad, that I chose the better man. Not his fault, not my fault..


Damn that was cold blooded.

Thanks for the heads up Spartan.


----------



## Horselover Fat

This is like watching a car wreck. No, a train wreck.


----------



## King rKo

WE WANT POPCORN! WE WANT POPCORN!


----------



## SixOneNine™

This is a fucking Plane Wreck!


----------



## Stainless

*random fact of the day*

The age for consent for sexual relations in the state of New York is 17.

Chelsey is 16.

o.

Mark Tullio's is a rapist.


----------



## SixOneNine™

HAHA. If that's true I'm going to fall out of my chair.


----------



## Angels and Airwave

They should create a new thread called: Slut vs. Dean.


----------



## Stainless

Google that shiz.

Everytime you see NDF post, you can have that little thought in your head.

"Yeah, that guy raped a chick"


----------



## Spartanlax

Stainless said:


> *random fact of the day*
> 
> The age for consent for sexual relations in the state of New York is 17.
> 
> Chelsey is 16.
> 
> o.
> 
> Mark Tullio's is a rapist.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!

That was greatness.


----------



## Powerhouse™

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## King rKo

*CLAPS*


----------



## Anteros

Heh, this just gets better and better. Don't think i've been so entertained on WEF in a long time.


----------



## Spartanlax

I'm with Chelsey on this one, simply because I talked to Dean on MSN and he said how he loved her and stuff, but then he gets mad when she does the same thing with someone else besides him. Like, it's okay when she wants to fuck him after meeting on the internet, but not NDF.

Although Stainless's comments are fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Deaner

Spartanlax said:


> I'm with Chelsey on this one, simply because I talked to Dean on MSN and he said how he loved her and stuff, but then he gets mad when she does the same thing with someone else besides him. Like, it's okay when she wants to fuck him after meeting on the internet, but not NDF.
> 
> Although Stainless's comments are fucking hilarious.


I was just telling her what I knew she wanted to hear. The comments I got back were proof enough, too.


----------



## Stainless

Spartanlax said:


> I'm with Chelsey on this one, simply because I talked to Dean on MSN and he said how he loved her and stuff, but then he gets mad when she does the same thing with someone else besides him. Like, it's okay when she wants to fuck him after meeting on the internet, but not NDF.
> 
> Although Stainless's comments are fucking hilarious.


Is it time to take a bow yet massah? I been real good alll day long.


----------



## Arya Dark

*on a serious note.. I hope this haults any "she's the next Chelsey" thoughts. 

*


----------



## Stainless

Lady Croft said:


> *on a serious note.. I hope this haults any "she's the next Chelsey" thoughts.
> 
> *


Good form.


----------



## Ace.

How did you guys meet in the first place? Do you all live in Florida? 

Answer me.


----------



## The Imperfect

The Deaner said:


> I didn't create any of this, you dragged me into it. Once again, you start all this, and yet try to make me the bad guy.
> 
> Gain 20 pounds, trim the eyebrows, tighten up the pussy, and quick being the usual dumb teenybopper bitch... then you MAY not be about as desirable as a garden gnome.


Like she isn't fat enough already.


----------



## Spartanlax

Ace said:


> How did you guys meet in the first place? Do you all live in Florida?
> 
> Answer me.


Dean = Florida
Chelsey = One of the Carolinas I think
Mark = New York

So...they're actually covering the entire east coast, north, middle, and south.


----------



## The Deaner

She's anorexic, actually. Pretty sickening.


----------



## Arya Dark

*If she's anorexic then she needs help.. Not something to make fun of at all. *


----------



## The Imperfect

I'm confused. Cage told me Chelsey and NDF met up and fucked. Did they?


----------



## Spartanlax

The Deaner said:


> She's anorexic, actually. Pretty sickening.


Doesn't look like it's working....at all.....I actually think it's making her gain weight.



> I'm confused. Cage told me Chelsey and NDF met up and fucked. Did they?


No, no, that'd be crazy. They made love.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Spartanlax said:


> Dean = Florida
> Chelsey = One of the Carolinas I think
> Mark = New York
> 
> So...they're actually covering the entire east coast, north, middle, and south.


As long as they stay away from the midwest I love all of them. <333333

I'm such a slut. :$


----------



## Ace.

Spartanlax said:


> Dean = Florida
> Chelsey = One of the Carolinas I think
> Mark = New York
> 
> So...they're actually covering the entire east coast, north, middle, and south.


So, their parents actually let them go?


----------



## The Deaner

The Imperfect said:


> I'm confused. Cage told me Chelsey and NDF met up and fucked. Did they?


Yes.



Spartanlax said:


> Doesn't look like it's working....at all.....I actually think it's making her gain weight.


Really? Damn, I was hoping she'd starve to death.


----------



## Powerhouse™

Agreeing with Lax on last statement of his.


----------



## Stainless

So, let's to say hypotehtically, I'd acquired some topless foto's of Chelsey.

Would I hypothetically be banned for posting them?

PM Me for the hook up, it's funny yo.


----------



## White Raven

Spartanlax said:


> This is possibly...no, this IS the most entertaining thing I've ever seen on WEF, ever.


you are soo right in all the years i've been on this site this may be the best thing ever. 
I've been waiting for this blow up for a few months now and since it's happen.. ohh the fun. I just hope this doens't get the pic topic closed.


----------



## Angels and Airwave

This Chelsey girl is ugly as fuck.


----------



## nickmyster_109

Ace said:


> So, their parents actually let them go?


I wonder the same thing...


----------



## Spartanlax

Stainless said:
 

> So, let's to say hypotehtically, I'd acquired some topless foto's of Chelsey.
> 
> Would I hypothetically be banned for posting them?


Hypothetically, I'd love to edit those images and draw on her like from Half Baked when the guy in jail drew devil horns and X's on the guy that was gonna rape him. But it's all hypothetical, of course.


----------



## Arya Dark

Stainless said:


> So, let's to say hypotehtically, I'd acquired some topless foto's of Chelsey.
> 
> Would I hypothetically be banned for posting them?


*I don't know about being banned.. But you might get in trouble legally for posting child porn.. *if she is 16 that is**


----------



## Stainless

16 = legalness in England, so I can legally find it funny.


----------



## White Raven

Stainless said:


> 16 = legalness in England.


man gives a good point


----------



## The Deaner

Stainless said:


> So, let's to say hypotehtically, I'd acquired some topless foto's of Chelsey.
> 
> Would I hypothetically be banned for posting them?
> 
> PM Me for the hook up, it's funny yo.


Hypothetically, I don't think you would. Purely hypothetical, of course.


----------



## Horselover Fat

So what happens to their little internet clique? I think thats what everyone is worrying about. ~___~


----------



## LilHitman

talk about entertaining.


----------



## Spartanlax

Stainless said:


> 16 = legalness in England, so I can legally find it funny.


Legally, I'm going to create a shrine for you and worship you as a God if you post them. Not because I want to see them (honestly don't care), but because you'd embarass someone beyond belief and it'd most likely be 100% legal. Not to mention the hilarious comments that would follow, such as "I didn't know girls had that..."


----------



## Arya Dark

White Raven said:


> man gives a good point


*That is a good point, but the pics are of an American so I don't know how that figures in. And also, I think it might depend on where this forum is located as to what can be posted on it legally. It's best to error on the side of caution.*


----------



## White Raven

Spartanlax said:


> Legally, I'm going to create a shrine for you and worship you as a God if you post them. Not because I want to see them (honestly don't care), but because you'd embarass someone beyond belief and it'd most likely be 100% legal. Not to mention the hilarious comments that would follow, such as "I didn't know girls had that..."


that a boy peer pressure


----------



## Stainless

Spartanlax said:


> Legally, I'm going to create a shrine for you and worship you as a God if you post them. Not because I want to see them (honestly don't care), but because you'd embarass someone beyond belief and it'd most likely be 100% legal. Not to mention the hilarious comments that would follow, such as "I didn't know girls had that..."


PM coming your way right.


----------



## theanticanadian

Spartanlax said:


> Legally, I'm going to create a shrine for you and worship you as a God if you post them. Not because I want to see them (honestly don't care), but because you'd embarass someone beyond belief and it'd most likely be 100% legal. Not to mention the hilarious comments that would follow, such as "I didn't know girls had that..."


Agreed. Hahaha.


----------



## Mr. Crowley

This is starting to remind me of that episode of South Park were the 6th graders offer protection for Kyle/Cartman/etc on the condition that they give them a pic of Cartman's mother's breasts.

bewbs!!!! omg


----------



## LilHitman

DDDDDDDaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn just Chelsey is a but ass ugly chick.


----------



## Champ

lol at that net pic..


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Stainless is going to be PMing people all day long.


----------



## Spartanlax

Mr. Crowley said:


> This is starting to remind me of that episode of South Park were the 6th graders offer protection for Kyle/Cartman/etc on the condition that they give them a pic of Cartman's mother's breasts.
> 
> bewbs!!!! omg


Haha I remember that. Didn't Kenny use his ass as the picture and put two dots on it to make it look like boobs?

Because Kenny's ass closely resembles Chelsey's face in the pics Stain sent me...hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## BreakdownV1

16 is the legal age for sex, but not for adult imagery which is 18, mr.Stainless. It's technically paedophilia and I wouldn't put it on any websites since you can get some serious shizzle for this kinda crap.

As funny as it hypothetically might or might not be.


----------



## Angels and Airwave

I'm throwing up to these ugly pics.


----------



## Stainless

BreakdownV1 said:


> 16 is the legal age for sex, but not for adult imagery which is 18, mr.Stainless. It's technically paedophilia and I wouldn't put it on any websites since you can get some serious shizzle for this kinda crap.
> 
> As funny as it hypothetically might or might not be.


oshiz, deleted.


----------



## BreakdownV1

FUCK WHAT DID I DO.


----------



## Horselover Fat

So wasnt it illegal for her to give them to you also?


----------



## Alabaster Holt

Kudos to Marcus for informing me about this epic e-fight. This is truly the greatest thing this Stephaniemcmahonishot (Only Pyro, myself, and Aussie remember that one)

Also, I slept with a women six hours after I met her am I a dirty slut too?


----------



## Spartanlax

BreakdownV1 said:


> FUCK WHAT DID I DO.


The embarassment, the humiliation, the drama, the laughter...gone. Gone in a split second. I hate you Oro....I HATE YOU! Love you


----------



## Arya Dark

*I'm setting the over/under on how many PM's Stainless get's because of this at 30... now taking bets.*



BreakdownV1 said:


> 16 is the legal age for sex, but not for adult imagery which is 18, mr.Stainless. It's technically paedophilia and I wouldn't put it on any websites since you can get some serious shizzle for this kinda crap.
> 
> As funny as it hypothetically might or might not be.


*Exactly... That was the point I failed so miserably in making. Thank you!*


----------



## Mr. Perfect

Angels and Airwave said:


> I'm throwing up to these ugly pics.


Someone actually sent you a PM? 

It's funny how people are spreading the word about this thread, are you PM'ing everyone to come to this thread Marcus?


----------



## BreakdownV1

If the Chelsey picture comparison shit with oscar the grouch ever got out, I'd be done for.

Oshitx2.


----------



## White Raven

Alabaster Holt said:


> Kudos to Marcus for informing me about this epic e-fight. This is truly the greatest thing this Stephaniemcmahonishot (Only Pyro, myself, and Aussie remember that one)
> 
> Also, I slept with a women six hours after I met her am I a dirty slut too?


no your a guy you now become more respected because of that time .


----------



## The Deaner

Adult imagery is nudity. These aren't. Fair game.


----------



## Mr. Crowley

Alabaster Holt said:


> Kudos to Marcus for informing me about this epic e-fight. This is truly the greatest thing this Stephaniemcmahonishot (Only Pyro, myself, and Aussie remember that one)
> 
> Also, I slept with a women six hours after I met her am I a dirty slut too?


No, you're a guy so it's ok.


----------



## Stainless

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm setting the over/under on how many PM's Stainless get's because of this at 30... now taking bets.*
> [/COLOR]


We've only got one filthy pervert so far.

nickmyster_109, take a bow!


----------



## White Raven

The Deaner said:


> Adult imagery is nudity. These aren't. Fair game.


ohh does that mean i can see them and not feel dirty..


----------



## Alabaster Holt

White Raven said:


> no your a guy you now become more respected because of that time .


Whew, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Arya Dark

Stainless said:


> We've only got one filthy pervert so far.
> 
> nickmyster_109, take a bow!


*LMAO.. friggin brilliant!*


----------



## nickmyster_109

Stainless said:


> We've only got one filthy pervert so far.
> 
> nickmyster_109, take a bow!


My secret's out :$

Honestly though, I didn't think the pics were gonna be real. I thought you photoshopped something and I was curious.


----------



## Spartanlax

Stainless said:


> We've only got one filthy pervert so far.
> 
> nickmyster_109, take a bow!


For shame. You coulda gone to the zoo and seen the exact same thing legally.


----------



## Stainless

Spartanlax said:


> For shame. You coulda gone to the zoo and seen the exact same thing legally.


People would have laughed less too.

So, Chelsey's little queen bee of WEF Halo isn't so shiny any more eh?


----------



## White Raven

nickmyster_109 said:


> My secret's out :$
> 
> Honestly though, I didn't think the pics were gonna be real. I thought you photoshopped something and I was curious.


sure ya did


----------



## Horselover Fat

Haha you guys are brutal. I love how her "boyfriend" hasn't stuck up for her once.


----------



## Spartanlax

WCW4lyfe said:


> Haha you guys are brutal. I love how her "boyfriend" hasn't stuck up for her once.


I was wondering about that too, kinda funny. Actually hilarious. I love you guys.


----------



## Role Model

I knew I'd regret watching the Utd/Spurs game. 

Great show guys, honestly take a bow, its been truly stunning.


----------



## EGame

nickmyster_109 said:


> My secret's out :$
> 
> Honestly though, I didn't think the pics were gonna be real. I thought you photoshopped something and I was curious.


:lmao Nick I'm sorry but thats just too funny.


----------



## Stainless

Role Model said:


> I knew I'd regret watching the Utd/Spurs game.
> 
> Great show guys, honestly take a bow, its been truly stunning.


I'd like to thank my Mum and my Dad, and NDF's little balls, and his inability to maintain an erection.

They've all been a massive help in all this.

Diss?!?! Yesssss....


----------



## Role Model

I don't see what NDF has done to get so much hate, yeah he took advantage of a young girl, but I thought that was still cool?


----------



## Mr. Crowley

Did Chesley do something to garner anything either? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Role Model

Its all rather harsh to be honest, it is only the fucking internet after all.


----------



## White Raven

Role Model said:


> I don't see what NDF has done to get so much hate, yeah he took advantage of a young girl, but I thought that was still cool?


ya rapes ranks up there on the cool bar with fucking a donkey. Wait i guess he's really cool


----------



## Spartanlax

Role Model said:


> I don't see what NDF has done to get so much hate, yeah he took advantage of a young girl, but I thought that was still cool?


Not when it's illegal.


----------



## Stainless

Role Model said:


> I don't see what NDF has done to get so much hate, yeah he took advantage of a young girl, but I thought that was still cool?


He's also a massive ******.

Just throwin' that out there.

If I can direct you to such NDF classics as "Wow - A rant on all the sweet ass pics"

http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4785

He's clearly a massive douche.


----------



## Role Model

Pfft only morons follow the law, fight the fucking power.


----------



## nickmyster_109

EGame said:


> :lmao Nick I'm sorry but thats just too funny.


Lol, I was expecting to see Chelsey's picture photoshopped, but when I actually saw her, I threw up a little bit.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> Its all rather harsh to be honest, it is only the fucking internet after all.


Stainless is the mastermind behind it all, we're just his pawns. :$


----------



## Spartanlax

nickmyster_109 said:


> Lol, I was expecting to see Chelsey's picture photoshopped, *but when I actually saw her, I threw up a little bit*.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Role Model

I find it funny that Dean 'turns' on Chelsey and every little dork follows....


----------



## Mr. Crowley

> http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4785


A topic from when he was 14? Weeeeeak.


----------



## White Raven

Role Model said:


> I find it funny that Dean 'turns' on Chelsey and every little dork follows....


Hey i didn't care for her from the start


----------



## Stainless

Mr. Crowley said:


> A topic from when he was 14? Weeeeeak.


We don't hit home runs every time, sometimes we bunt.


----------



## RaS

This stuff is priceless. Keep it up. I want to see Round 2. :lmao

*Chants* ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## Stainless

Role Model said:


> I find it funny that Dean 'turns' on Chelsey and every little dork follows....


Never exactly been on the Chelsey bandwagon.

Don't tar us all with the tard brush, thanks.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> I find it funny that Dean 'turns' on Chelsey and every little dork follows....


I never "turned" on her, she dragged me into this. I just came out swingin'.


----------



## Spartanlax

Role Model said:


> I find it funny that Dean 'turns' on Chelsey and every little dork follows....


Meh, I was 'on Chelsey's side' until I knew more. Oh well, this is too entertaining to care.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Role Model said:


> I find it funny that Dean 'turns' on Chelsey and every little dork follows....


I support both sides.


----------



## Horselover Fat

Role Model said:


> I find it funny that Dean 'turns' on Chelsey and every little dork follows....












Jump on it. You know you want to...


----------



## Homicide_187

I got off the computer for a while who won? I'm guessing Dean


----------



## EazyWillie

Gaz, lets fux.


----------



## Alabaster Holt

This e-fight is the stuff of legends. I shall tell my grandchildren of the epic e-battle between Chelsey and Deaner


----------



## White Raven

Homicide_187 said:


> I got off the computer for a while who won? I'm guessing Dean


everyone but chelsey and NDF


----------



## Stainless

EazyWillie said:


> Gaz, lets fux.


Okay

http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k312/GhettoAnthony/

Oops.

Credit to Marcus for the upload and Dean for the steal.


----------



## Mr. Crowley

> everyone but chelsey and NDF


Actually, Chelsey and NDF have each other in some manner. Dean is still all alone


----------



## Role Model

White Raven said:


> Hey i didn't care for her from the start


Mate I'm not saying everyone did I can clearly see the ones who disliked her from the start or atleast have had a problem with her for a good while. 

But its rather clear some people have just jumped on the bandwagon and to be honest shes a young girl with feelings and the things people are throwing about are rather malicious and down right nasty. I understand the ill feeling from Dean, but to honest nobody else from my point of view really has a reason to be so venomous towards a person who the majority of people don't even know. 

Oh well.



Ghetto Anthony said:


> I support both sides.


No, you swing both ways.


----------



## The Deaner

Stainless said:


> Okay
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k312/GhettoAnthony/
> 
> Oops.


Bonerkiller.


----------



## Angels and Airwave

Stainless said:


> Okay
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k312/GhettoAnthony/
> 
> Oops.


OH SNAP!!!!!!!! Fucking Priceless. :lmao


----------



## EazyWillie

Stainless said:


> Okay
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k312/GhettoAnthony/
> 
> Oops.


Smoothies afterward rit? 

Or we could do both at the same time, it might take them longer to make the smoothies


----------



## AWESOM-O

Wow.

Poor effort boys, poor effort.


----------



## EGame

Stainless said:


> Okay
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k312/GhettoAnthony/
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Credit to Marcus for the upload and Dean for the steal.


I think that is taking things a little too far.....


----------



## Stainless

And the traffic pours in....


----------



## White Raven

Stainless said:


> Okay
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k312/GhettoAnthony/
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Credit to Marcus for the upload and Dean for the steal.


OH MY GOD.. lol i dont think she can ever come back to this site.....good work


----------



## Alabaster Holt

EGame said:


> I think that is taking things a little too far.


I concur, it was funny at first but DAMN


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Stainless said:


> Okay
> 
> http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k312/GhettoAnthony/
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Credit to Marcus for the upload and Dean for the steal.


Thanks for posting that you jerk. I only wanted people like Spartanlax and a few others to see that. Now I'm the bad guy.


----------



## Homicide_187

It's officially over.


----------



## Horselover Fat

Wow you actually posted it...


----------



## Mr. Perfect

White Raven said:


> OH MY GOD.. lol i dont think she can ever come back to this site.....good work


For real, I wouldn't wanna show my face on WEF ever again if I was her. Wow...


----------



## AWESOM-O

Mr. Perfect said:


> For real, I wouldn't wanna show my face on WEF ever again if I was her. Wow...


Not really, despite the pics, Chelsey still has more class than a lot of people here.


----------



## Angels and Airwave

I bet all my money that some idiots are jerking off to this ugly slut. :no:


----------



## The Deaner

-FS- said:


> Not really, despite the pics, Chelsey still has more class than a lot of people here.


Fucking somebody fresh off the airplane is classy?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

My apologies go out to NDF and Chelsey. I have removed the pictures from the photobucket.


----------



## Anteros

EGame said:


> I think that is taking things a little too far.....


I agree, it was amusing to begin, but some things should stay personal, and that clearly crossed the line here. Whatever everyone had against each other was obviously more than that which concerned WEF and shouldnt have been taken to that extent here.


----------



## AWESOM-O

The Deaner said:


> Fucking somebody fresh off the airplane is classy?


Dude if it was you, you woulda jumped at the chance. Everyone knows that.

Chelsey > You.


----------



## Stainless

Ghetto Anthony said:


> My apologies go out to NDF and Chelsey. I have removed the pictures from the photobucket.


Haha, you insincere motherfucker.


----------



## The Deaner

-FS- said:


> Dude if it was you, you woulda jumped at the chance. Everyone knows that.
> 
> Chelsey > You.


Not really. The more I look back, the stupider this whole thing seems. I probably would've just moved on and saved myself from the rashes and creams.


----------



## Mr. Crowley

Congrats to Dean and Gaz for achieveing the ultimate in lameness.

And Dean, you're not making yourself looking very good, anyone that's been around here for even just a few months knew how literally crazy you were about chelsey. You can play all of this off as phony or just messing around, but you know that's not the case. Now she has a boyfriend that's not you, and you do this? Now, I don't know this whole story, but nothing... and I do mean nothing warrants passing out her pictures like candy.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Stainless said:


> Haha, you insincere motherfucker.


Inconsiderate asshole? *shrugs*


----------



## AWESOM-O

The Deaner said:


> Not really. The more I look back, the stupider this whole thing seems. I probably would've just moved on and saved myself from the rashes and creams.


Rashes and creams? like she said, 2 guys.

The immaturity and lameness in this thread is whats stupid.

A lot of people have really shown their true colors.


----------



## Spartanlax

Mr. Crowley said:


> Congrats to Dean and Gaz for achieveing the ultimate in lameness.
> 
> And Dean, you're not making yourself looking very good, anyone that's been around here for even just a few months knew how literally crazy you were about chelsey. You can play all of this off as phony or just messing around, but you know that's not the case. Now she has a boyfriend that's not you, and you do this? Now, I don't know this whole story, but nothing... and I do mean nothing warrants passing out her pictures like candy.


What he said...harmless joke turned into ruining someones actual life. Internet or not, she's a real person, with a real life...wow.


----------



## NDF

Wow...I love that fact, that I [well, in a sense] single handly caused all this drama. Cause you know me, Mr. Takes things too seriously! Yes, all those witty one liners for 4 years, really makes me enter the douche-zone! 

Seriously, besides the fact that I find all this drama a tad on the lame side... Making fun of NDF? Really? Come on! Well, alright if you want too, go ahead. I'm cool like that. Just, come up with something better than what I did when I was 14. At least try to be smooth. Nothing cheap. Cause I can "pwn" fairly easily. Please. 

Chelsey doesn't need me defending her on an internet forum. I will, but we're sort of laughing about all this.


----------



## Stainless

-FS- said:


> Rashes and creams? like she said, 2 guys.
> 
> The immaturity and lameness in this thread is whats stupid.
> 
> A lot of people have really shown their true colors.


I don't think I personally hide mine. Same goes for Dean.


----------



## Stainless

NDF said:


> Wow...I love that fact, that I [well, in a sense] single handly caused all this drama. Cause you know me, Mr. Takes things too seriously! Yes, all those witty one liners for 4 years, really makes me enter the douche-zone!
> 
> Seriously, besides the fact that I find all this drama a tad on the lame side... Making fun of NDF? Really? Come on! Well, alright if you want too, go ahead. I'm cool like that. Just, come up with something better than what I did when I was 14. At least try to be smooth. Nothing cheap. Cause I can "pwn" fairly easily. Please.
> 
> Chelsey doesn't need me defending her on an internet forum. I will, but we're sort of laughing about all this.


Kinda no-sold the whole stat rape thing there didn't ya slugger?


----------



## AWESOM-O

Stainless said:


> I don't think I personally hide mine. Same goes for Dean.


Dean's jealous of NDF, pure and simple. You are just lame.


----------



## The Deaner

Mr. Crowley said:


> Congrats to Dean and Gaz for achieveing the ultimate in lameness.
> 
> And Dean, you're not making yourself looking very good, anyone that's been around here for even just a few months knew how literally crazy you were about chelsey. You can play all of this off as phony or just messing around, but you know that's not the case. Now she has a boyfriend that's not you, and you do this? Now, I don't know this whole story, but nothing... and I do mean nothing warrants passing out her pictures like candy.


Not the case? It sure as hell was. I was just misled by a crush, simple as that. A stupid crush, as well. The fact that you think this was all over NDF is laughable. She thought the same thing, the reason she started all this by taking a simple joke too seriously.



-FS- said:


> Dean's jealous of NDF, pure and simple. You are just lame.


If you think that, you're delusional. I'd be more jealous of a guy coming down with a stubborn case of crabs. But, think what you want, blindly accuse me without knowing the story. I'm done.


----------



## Stainless

-FS- said:


> Dean's jealous of NDF, pure and simple. You are just lame.


Thanks for your sterling input. I'll be sure to let you know when I actually give a fuck.

I'm sure Chelsey's hopping a plane near you real soon.


----------



## NDF

Stainless said:


> Kinda no-sold the whole stat rape thing there didn't ya slugger?



You can use that defense when I'm 26 and dating someone who is 15. Until then, "lolz". For crying out loud, I turned 18, like two months ago. And really, who are you? Can someone cool make fun of me?


----------



## nickmyster_109

This thread has gotten way out of control. Let's try and put this behind us and move on.



There's a picture of my dog. 

I tried.


----------



## Spartanlax

NDF said:


> *You can use that defense when I'm 26 and dating someone who is 15. Until then, "lolz". *For crying out loud, I turned 18, like two months ago. And really, who are you? Can someone cool make fun of me?


Rape is no laughing matter, unless you're raping a clown. Is Chelsey a clown?

^ Bad taste? Mabes.


----------



## Stainless

nickmyster_109 said:


> This thread has gotten way out of control. Let's try and put this behind us and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a picture of my dog.
> 
> I tried.


I'm sure I didn't send you the Chelsey pics...


----------



## Alabaster Holt

nickmyster_109 said:


> This thread has gotten way out of control. Let's try and put this behind us and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a picture of my dog.
> 
> I tried.


Too little too late


----------



## Horselover Fat

nickmyster_109 said:


> This thread has gotten way out of control. Let's try and put this behind us and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a picture of my dog.
> 
> I tried.


Awwwwwwwww

sorry you failed


----------



## nickmyster_109

WCW4lyfe said:


> Awwwwwwwww
> 
> sorry you failed


I don't see you trying


----------



## 100%Caborn

OH MY GOD.

Lady Croft > Chels.


----------



## ShadyGurl

I find it amazing what MySpace can start...


----------



## AWESOM-O

The Deaner said:


> If you think that, you're delusional. I'd be more jealous of a guy coming down with a stubborn case of crabs. But, think what you want, blindly accuse me without knowing the story. I'm done.


I'm not blindly accusing, it's not like the story is all secret and hidden from the forum, all this crap could have and should have been taken elsewhere.

You're blatantly jealous, you are in love with Chelsey and will be for a while longer, what's the point of hiding it, you haven't hidden any other parts of the ''story''.

At least the last few pages will be deleted just like they should be.

On a side note, i just beat Liverpool on FM06, w00t.


----------



## Horselover Fat

nickmyster_109 said:


> I don't see you trying


Sorry but this is like driving and seeing a car wreck. I just have to get out of my car and keep watching.


----------



## 100%Caborn

I knew this sexual shit would get serious down the line. I told you! I told you she was bad!

Seriously. Remember, that one time. In yahoo pool.


----------



## The Deaner

-FS- said:


> I'm not blindly accusing, it's not like the story is all secret and hidden from the forum, all this crap could have and should have been taken elsewhere.
> 
> You're blatantly jealous, you are in love with Chelsey and will be for a while longer, what's the point of hiding it, you haven't hidden any other parts of the ''story''.
> 
> At least the last few pages will be deleted just like they should be.
> 
> On a side note, i just beat Liverpool on FM06, w00t.


I'm not in love with Chelsey. I never was. It was a crush I let get out of hand, simple as that. And you no very, _very_ little of the story, so my advice is to quiet down.


----------



## AWESOM-O

The Deaner said:


> I'm not in love with Chelsey. I never was. It was a crush I let get out of hand, simple as that. And you no very, _very_ little of the story, so my advise is to quiet down.


Ok mate, if you say so, i don't need advice btw, especially from someone who has proven himself to be less cool than even the cousin fucker guy.


----------



## The Deaner

-FS- said:


> Ok mate, if you say so, i don't need advice btw, especially from someone who has proven himself to be less cool than even the cousin fucker guy.


How? By not sitting around and letting her insult me? I didn't know being a spineless pussy qualified as "cool."


----------



## ShadyGurl

This is going to be a great MSN chat later on . But honestly, Chelsey & Mark are not even here anymore. Im surprised though, because Chelsey loves attention. Its obvious she does. There are 2 guests here though, maybe thats them.


----------



## Horselover Fat

-FS- said:


> Ok mate, if you say so, i don't need advice btw, especially from someone who has proven himself to be less cool *than even the cousin fucker guy*.


Ouch that was low.


----------



## Spartanlax

The Deaner said:


> How? By not sitting around and letting her insult me? I didn't know being a spineless pussy qualified as "cool."


Hey, I'm a spineless pussy and I'm pretty much the coolest mutha fucka on the planet.


----------



## BARBIE'S™

nickmyster_109 said:


>


Your dog looks like this whore chelsey.


----------



## Homicide_187

It's over anyone just leave it alone.


----------



## Mr. Crowley

> How? By not sitting around and letting her insult me? I didn't know being a spineless pussy qualified as "cool."


If it was, you'd be the epitome of cool right about now.


----------



## nickmyster_109

BARBIE'S™ said:


> Your dog looks like this whore chelsey.


Don't try to be cool.... it's over.


----------



## 100%Caborn

I'm not taking sides, but Dean has my support 100%. owait.

Nah, whatever.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Come on Dean, this whole thread has proved you and a lot of others to be childish, pathetic and yes ''spineless pussies''.

But yes, it's done, i'll let this stupid topic rest.


----------



## The Deaner

Mr. Crowley said:


> If it was, you'd be the epitome of cool right about now.


Oh, do go on, Pedro. Pass her pics around like candy? Didn't do it, Marcus set up the Photobucket, Gaz was the one sending out PMs. Start a fight? Didn't do it, she dragged me in, I just defended myself. And I've been trying to let this die, you and -FS- keep dragging me in.


----------



## ShadyGurl

-FS- seriously Shut up! You have no knowledge to what happened. So you really can't say shit.


----------



## Raw is Jericho

Just chillin'

I tried as well!


----------



## Stainless

None of the people who are saying it's over really have anything to do with it.

So, most of you can shut the fuck up.


----------



## EGame

Raw is Jericho said:


> Just chillin'
> 
> I tried as well!


I wish I could be as cool as you RIJ :$


----------



## 100%Caborn

Raw Is Jericho - lmao.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

I want to see what actions Bubba takes to this situation. >_>


----------



## Mr. Crowley

How did Gaz get the pics? How did Anthony get the pics? How did I get the pics?

You took this entire situation to an entirely different level, and it's not funny anymore, it's not just jokes & insults anymore, it's personal and that's not cool. Like I said, this is going to damage your e-relationships with alot more people then just chelsey.


----------



## Spartanlax

From an unknown source on an unknown planet, comes an unknown picture...










I tried too


----------



## Stainless

NDF is bringing SexyBack.


----------



## Horselover Fat




----------



## Dead Seabed

This great got kind of exciting. Isn't this thread exciting? Lame, sad, and in two days wait, everyone involved will have a sour taste in their mouths. But exciting. 

Now, I highly suggest everyone stop what they're doing or I'll just ban everyone. MMK? Great.


----------



## The Deaner

Mr. Crowley said:


> How did Gaz get the pics? How did Anthony get the pics? How did I get the pics?
> 
> You took this entire situation to an entirely different level, and it's not funny anymore, it's not just jokes & insults anymore, it's personal and that's not cool. Like I said, this is going to damage your e-relationships with alot more people then just chelsey.


I love how I'm always made out to be the bad guy because I finish what other people start. She made personal insults first, all I ever did was insult her back. Everything else was done by outside sources, yet it's piled onto me. It's pretty funny, actually.


----------



## Spartanlax

.......

Akward silence! *Clap-Clap-ClapClapClap* Akward silence!


----------



## Alco

Otacon said:



> This great got kind of exciting. Isn't this thread exciting? Lame, sad, and in two days wait, everyone involved will have a sour taste in their mouths. But exciting.
> 
> Now, I highly suggest everyone stop what they're doing or I'll just ban everyone. MMK? Great.


great, good job, this should've been done ages ago, it just got out of hand and it ain't funny anymore. Now i do hope all those members don't get banned, so please stop now, while you still can.


----------



## Inev21

What happened here? I missed it. 

Someone help me out, please.


----------



## Dan19

Date rape eh? 

Legendary.


----------



## Alco

Inev21 said:


> What happened here? I missed it.
> 
> Someone help me out, please.


Chelsey and Deaner got into this e-fight which resulted in Stainless posting some topless(or so i think) pictures of Chelsey, that were uploaded by Ghetto Anthony.
And Spartanlax contributed by posting some hilarious shit...


----------



## Inev21

Oh no, not a fight... 

Topless pics? WTF?


----------



## Alco

Inev21 said:


> Oh no, not a fight...
> 
> Topless pics? WTF?


i didn't see them though, i don't know about it. But i followed the fight, and it turned out pretty how do you say it...under the belt? i guess that's how you tell it...


----------



## EGame

Inev21 said:


> Oh no, not a fight...
> 
> Topless pics? WTF?


You missed out on the scandal of the year, it was somewhat entertaining at first but then it just got ugly and low. Just read back about 15 pages or so.


----------



## Mr. Crowley

Keep it in your pants morons.


----------



## Inev21

Awesome, I just read it all. 

Dean > Chelsey, any day.


----------



## RaS

I think we need a Classic Survivor Series Match lol.

*Team Chelsey*

just_Chelsey, NDF, Mr Crowley, -FS-

vs 

*Team Dean*

The Deaner, Stainless, Angels and Airwaves, Spartanlax.

*Special Guest Referee:* Ghetto Anthony

Call Vince NOW!


----------



## AlexXx

Jesus christ, you're all pathetic. I'm not Chelseys biggest fan but seriously the way you're all behaving (especially Dean, who I know has said in the past that he loved her) is sad. I know where those pictures came from and they really shouldn't have been passed around everyone (although it was a stupid thing to do, really, sending topless pictures to certain people from a forum). Who cares if they fucked 2 hours or two days after meeting, there are far worse people out there, who just go to a club meet some guy and go home with them barely even knowing their name.

Anyways the point I'm trying to make is seriusly this shit shouldn't have been dragged out over the internet and particularly not in a public place like this. If you even cared for her in the past at all you should have respected her enough not to act like this

Blah anyways I guess this is not the time to mention the time me and Oro shared a bed rit?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

OMG! What will happen to like the coolest forum faction ever, MGU?!


----------



## Role Model

This whole thing is quite disgusting, its rather clear some people have just jumped on the bandwagon and to be honest shes a young girl with feelings and the things people are throwing about are rather malicious and down right nasty.

I understand the ill feeling from Dean to a certain extent, but to honest nobody else from my point of view really has a reason to be so venomous towards a person who the majority of people don't even know. 

Its truly pathetic how immature and horrible some people can be on a message board. This is truly one of the worst things to ever happen to this site. I didn't think some of you could go as low as you have. Congrats and well done.


----------



## The Deaner

AlexXx said:


> (especially Dean, who I know has said in the past that he loved her)


Lying is an easy thing to do.


----------



## Stainless

AlexXx said:


> Jesus christ, you're all pathetic. I'm not Chelseys biggest fan but seriously the way you're all behaving (especially Dean, who I know has said in the past that he loved her) is sad. I know where those pictures came from and they really shouldn't have been passed around everyone (although it was a stupid thing to do, really, sending topless pictures to certain people from a forum). Who cares if they fucked 2 hours or two days after meeting, there are far worse people out there, who just go to a club meet some guy and go home with them barely even knowing their name.
> 
> Anyways the point I'm trying to make is seriusly this shit shouldn't have been dragged out over the internet and particularly not in a public place like this. If you even cared for her in the past at all you should have respected her enough not to act like this
> 
> Blah anyways I guess this is not the time to mention the time me and Oro shared a bed rit?


You forgive me though, don't you?


----------



## Mr. Crowley

Lying about love? What's next, lying about your age?


----------



## AlexXx

The Deaner said:


> Lying is an easy thing to do.


So you didn't feel anything for her at all? Honestly the stuff you said so publicly on here tonight is just so malicious and spiteful, it just makes you seem bitter and jealous, whether or not you are.

I feel sorry for the poor girl, I can't imagine how i'd feel if anyone saying that shit about me all over an internet forum and I'm 4 years older than her and I've had some nasty stuff said to me in person, but usually that person has the decency to tell it to me in private and not in front of hundreds of people


----------



## Role Model

I really really feel sorry for Chelsey, can't believe the way some people have behaved.


----------



## ShadyGurl

AlexXx said:


> I feel sorry for the poor girl, I can't imagine how i'd feel if anyone saying that shit about me all over an internet forum and I'm 4 years older than her and I've had some nasty stuff said to me in person, but usually that person has the decency to tell it to me in private and not in front of hundreds of people


I don't feel sorry for her. Yes, it is never good to have hundreds of people know about her personal life and say nasty things to her about it. But if she wanted to keep her personal life, PERSONAL. She shouldn't of made it "public" for the internet to know. Cody, Dean, Otacon & myself and God knows who else, know all the sex details, and pretty much EVERYTHING that happened. Only her and Mark can make that public.

But to be honest, I don't think she cares. I think shes over it, and done with it. Just waiting for the forum to do the same.


----------



## The Deaner

Like she said nothing at all about me? Look back, she dragged me into this, it was just her and Stainless.


----------



## Stainless

I'll be printing and sending out "I survived 9/9" t-shirts as soon as I hear back from my contacts.


----------



## Role Model

Dean you shouldn't of reacted mate, you should of been the bigger person and ignored her.


----------



## AlexXx

Certain people could have had the upper hand here and just stopped it 12 pages ago, but instead everyone felt the need to respond constantly on here. Look I'm not defending everything she's done here (as I said I'm not Chelsey's no.1 fan) I just think everyone else could have handled it a bit better.


----------



## The Deaner

Role Model said:


> Dean you shouldn't of reacted mate, you should of been the bigger person and ignored her.


I'm sorry, but I don't equate letting somebody say whatever the hell they want about you to being the bigger person. I see that as spineless.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Role Model said:


> Dean you shouldn't of reacted mate, you should of been the bigger person and ignored her.


Either way he’s still the bigger person.

O shit. E-Feud. :$


----------



## Role Model

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Either way he’s still the bigger person.
> 
> O shit. E-Feud. :$


I hate you remember? If its the last thing I do you'll never be on staff at this fucking site, ya here? Honestly don't talk to me you fucking moron. K? K! K.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Role Model said:


> I hate you remember? If its the last thing I do you'll never be on staff at this fucking site, ya here? Honestly don't talk to me you fucking moron. K? K! K.


Sure thing boss man.


----------



## Role Model

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Sure thing boss man.


Kiss my big white naked ass.


----------



## Alabaster Holt

Role Model said:


> Kiss my big white naked ass.


Great, because of that image in my head I will have nightmares for the rest of the month


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Role Model said:


> Kiss my big white naked ass.


And if I refuse?


----------



## Role Model

Alabaster Holt said:


> Great, because of that image in my head I will have nightmares for the rest of the month


I could give you something worse if you like?



Ghetto Anthony said:


> And if I refuse?


I can't believe you have the nerve to say that....


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

Role Model said:


> I can't believe you have the nerve to say that....


I say what I want. Free country.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

The things I miss.


----------



## Alco

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I say what I want. Free country.


What a lame post


----------



## Alabaster Holt

Role Model said:


> I could give you something worse if you like?


No no no, good god in heaven no


----------



## Spartanlax

So is it time for the post-war circle jerk?


----------



## Role Model

Nope, you can just get bent.


----------



## Alco

What i'm wondering about is why does this thread make every member that posts in it so vicious and offensive?


----------



## Spartanlax

Sounds just as good. I'll take it.


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

The last few pages were just a blur of "lol" for me, but I think some of you took it over the line. Just mah two cents.


----------



## Alco

They should change the name of this thread to : Start an E-war thread


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Jerichoholic#858 said:


> They should change the name of this thread to : Start an E-war thread


I think the last few pages are kind of terrible, now that I think of it. Some people are really cold-blooded, and I've lost alot of respect for some people.


----------



## Stainless

.Air Hendrix. said:


> I think the last few pages are kind of terrible, now that I think of it. Some people are really cold-blooded, and I've lost alot of respect for some people.


PMed me for the pics...


----------



## Atlas

Dpoes this remind anyone of Murder Inc vs G-Unit...


Makes me want to listen to "Like Toy Soilders" by Emieniem


----------



## .Air Hendrix.

Stainless said:


> PMed me for the pics...


Just seeing what all the fuss was about. And now that I know what they are, you can hold that off.


----------



## Kaneanite

Wow, the end of the post your picture thread. It held it's own for a while, staying relatively on topic. But 20 pages of bullshit? Nah. Bye.


----------



## Stainless

Locked.


----------

